# Fotos von euch beim rennen



## racer89 (6. November 2004)

hi Leute
Hier könnt ihr eure Fotos von euch bein einem rennen reinstellen   
hier sind schon mal ein paar von mir


----------



## nordstadt (6. November 2004)

Oldschool + SSP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (7. November 2004)

Bild 1: Nutscheid Megabike - 107 km & Matsch (und das alleine)
Bild 2: Hausacher XC-Rennen - Rennen war schneller (falsche Reifen)


----------



## 328 (7. November 2004)




----------



## racer89 (7. November 2004)

328 schrieb:
			
		

>



was soll das heißen???


----------



## Wave (7. November 2004)

...


----------



## Thunderbird (7. November 2004)

@ mecky: _beim_ Rennen, Mecky, nicht _nach _dem Rennen.   

@ racer89: 328 hat halt keine Fotos. 

Hab noch eines von 2003 gefunden - wer erkennt das Rennen?
=>


----------



## 328 (7. November 2004)

türlich hab ich welche ...


----------



## racer89 (8. November 2004)

@328
sieht schnell aus  

noch ein bild von mir


----------



## Babu (8. November 2004)

so hier nun mal was von mir


----------



## racer89 (8. November 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> ajajaj



DAS IS IN WILLINGEN  , ODER ???
DA HAB ICH DIICH GESEHEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babu (8. November 2004)

jo des kann sein.


----------



## IGGY (8. November 2004)

Das bin nicht ich. Habe ich aber beim NRW Cup in Einruhr geknippst. Der kam da kurz vorm Feld hochgeradelt. 




Dann hier noch eins vom Sieger in Einruhr was ich auch geknippst habe. Ich finde es geil.




Und zu guter letzt noch eins von mir vom Marathon in Daun 2004


----------



## Knax (8. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Und zu guter letzt noch eins von mir vom Marathon in Daun 2004


...man siehst du da fertig aus!hast wohl davor einen bergsprint angezogen   

hoffe, dass es nächstes jahr auch ein paar anständige bilder von mir gibt
(wenn Iggy bei mir im windschatten fährt    )
Knax


----------



## Wave (8. November 2004)

Einruhr war/ist kein NRW-CUP

und der Sieger mit dem Firebike Trikot heisst Robert Mennen


----------



## IGGY (8. November 2004)

Ups. Jo das mit dem NRW Cup verwechsel ich immer wegen RC-Car Sport. Da heisst das so. Das er Robert Mennen heißt wußte ich aber


----------



## Beach90 (8. November 2004)

man , was seit ihr alle jung ... also mindestes 3 von euch sind nit älter als 16 , und dann schon solche bikes   
bin zwar auch erst 14 aber nit ganz soo reich das ich mir so geile räder leisten kann  ...  
lg max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babu (8. November 2004)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> man , was seit ihr alle jung ... also mindestes 3 von euch sind nit älter als 16 , und dann schon solche bikes
> bin zwar auch erst 14 aber nit ganz soo reich das ich mir so geile räder leisten kann  ...
> lg max




dein bike ist aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern!
naja wenigstens hab ich jetzt nochmal einen mehr kennen gelernt, der erst 14 ist und auch fleißig am biken ist.
du sag mal, wie groß bist du eigentlich? dein Bike ist ja nen riesen Geschütz   

gruß

babu


----------



## Beach90 (8. November 2004)

mhmm , das du das so auf einem blick erkennst ..ich bin 1.84 , ich weiss was groß für mein alter aber ich hab manchmal kraft bis die kurbel bricht   
wieviel fahrt ihr "jugendlichen " so im jahr?


----------



## racer89 (8. November 2004)

tach
ich bin auch 14   weis nit so genau wie viel ich fahre mein hac is am arsch      aber diese woche hab ich schon ca. 20 stunden    sonst fahr ich 10-15 pro woche muss ja noch in die schuhle und im moment wird es schnel dunkel  ******* 
so 
  bis denne


----------



## Beach90 (8. November 2004)

mhmm racer is aus köln.. wo trainierste denn dann immer , ich wohn "nur" en gutes stündchen weg von köln ... also ich hab mein radl jetzt erst seit mitte juni 04 und hab bis jetzt 2700 kilometer , dazu am rennrad noch 1500 und en paar ungezählte am alten MTB .. naja es summiert sich


----------



## racer89 (8. November 2004)

hi
ich fahr jetzt übern winter nur straße ins bergische land oder ins flache(richtung oder bis siegburg kennst du bestimmt) und wenn ich mountainbike auch im bergischen land (altenberg und so ) überall wo ein paar hügel sind


----------



## Babu (8. November 2004)

also..... ich hab ja auch erst dieses Jahr angefangen und hab jetzt, also ab märz 4000km.
meiner Meinung nach, sollten sich mal nen paar in unserer altersklasse treffen, so einmal im jahr um dann mal irgend ne verrückte runde zu drehen. Ich mein bis köln brauch ich auch "Nur" 1,5 Stunden. Aber wenn sich die Gelegenheit mal ergeben würde, wär ich dabei.
@beach 90
puhh mit 14 sooooo groß, ist schon heftig, hab aber ein freund der ist auch 14 ragt aber schon ganze 2m in die lüfte.

@racer 89
biste auch bei der juniortrophy mitgefahren? 


so, jetzt hör ich aber mal auf den thread hier vollzumüllen  .

gruß

martin


----------



## therealracebike (8. November 2004)




----------



## racer89 (8. November 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> @racer 89
> biste auch bei der juniortrophy mitgefahren?
> 
> 
> martin


ne bin da den marathon gefahren :kotz:  :kotz: scheiß strecke never aber egal 
is ne gute idea


----------



## Babu (8. November 2004)

racer89 schrieb:
			
		

> ne bin da den marathon gefahren :kotz:  :kotz: scheiß strecke never aber egal
> is ne gute idea



ich wollt eigentlich auch die kleine marathonrunde fahren, doch der veranstalter meinte, dass ich noch im juniortrophyalter wär und deswegen auch die trophy fahren muss. sone ka**e.

naja egal.
wenigstens hab ich ganz gut abgeschnitten


----------



## icke (9. November 2004)

racer89 schrieb:
			
		

> tach
> ich bin auch 14   weis nit so genau wie viel ich fahre mein hac is am arsch      aber diese woche hab ich schon ca. 20 stunden    sonst fahr ich 10-15 pro woche muss ja noch in die schuhle und im moment wird es schnel dunkel  *******
> so
> bis denne


muss ja noch in die schuhle - stimmt wohl - sorry aber der mußte jetzt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realbiker (9. November 2004)

Bilder von mir bei einem Querfeldeinrennen im Oktober:







Worldgames Saalbach 2001


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (9. November 2004)

Das Foto entstand bei der Schlammschlacht in Sundern dieses Jahr.


----------



## racer89 (9. November 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollt eigentlich auch die kleine marathonrunde fahren, doch der veranstalter meinte, dass ich noch im juniortrophyalter wär und deswegen auch die trophy fahren muss. sone ka**e.
> 
> naja egal.
> wenigstens hab ich ganz gut abgeschnitten


das check ich aber nit warum durfte ich den da mit fahren und da wahren ja noch mehr 89er


----------



## Babu (9. November 2004)

racer89 schrieb:
			
		

> das check ich aber nit warum durfte ich den da mit fahren und da wahren ja noch mehr 89er



keine ahnung, bin aber ja auch 90er, naja egal, beim nächsten mal.


----------



## XTR (9. November 2004)

Beim Hegau Bike-marathon.
Leider kein sonderlich spektakuläres Bild, aber das Rennen is besser gelaufen als ich mir erhofft hatte


----------



## *adrenalin* (9. November 2004)

@ babu + racer89: wir sprachen von "fotos" und nicht von einer diskussionsrunde, wer wann wie alt welches rennen wo und wie gefahren ist!   

back to topic:


----------



## Einheimischer (10. November 2004)

Na dann will ich mich auch mal zeigen:

Grüne (braune) Hölle Freisen:






Grüße.


----------



## tim_ (11. November 2004)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> @ babu + racer89: wir sprachen von "fotos" und nicht von einer diskussionsrunde, wer wann wie alt welches rennen wo und wie gefahren ist!
> 
> back to topic:



klasse Bild! wo war das?


----------



## Blauer Sauser (11. November 2004)

Mal 2 Bilder von mir.
Bad Wildbad 2004 auf der "78km" langen Strecke





Wombach 2004 auf der 90km Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (11. November 2004)

tim_ schrieb:
			
		

> klasse Bild! wo war das?




das wichtigste an dem bild ist, daß man im hintergrund erkennen kann, daß jemand schiebt während ich noch fahre   

ist der coronaman 2004 in weiden gewesen! (siehe meine fotos!)


----------



## bugmtb (11. November 2004)

XC Landesmeisterschaften 2003




Alpentour Styria 2004, mit meinem Sohn beim Prolog in Graz




XC-EM Lauf in Graz 2002




MTB World-Series in Bad Goisern 2003 Zieleinlauf





Gruß
bugmtb


----------



## Axas (12. November 2004)

Servus,
Das Bild ist von der Hochschulmeisterschaft '04 in Chemnitz:






Gruß, Axel


----------



## Delgado (12. November 2004)

......


----------



## Fritze (12. November 2004)

Marathon dieses Jahr in Bad Pyrmont mit SINGLESPEED. FRITZE


----------



## MegaMan (12. November 2004)

shit ich hab kaum fotos von rennen

hier mal ein altes, ja da war ich noch mit dem endorphin unterwegs (2002 brand laaben):





p.s.: nein war kein strassenrennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (12. November 2004)

@ Fritze: Geil! _Das_ Shirt mit _der_ Gabel.    
Auf meiner Starren habe ich auch RS Aufkleber drauf.   


Thb


----------



## RealNBK (13. November 2004)

So, beide aus Eppstein beim Marathon..... Fette Flussdurchfahrt mit brutalem Gegenanstieg, den ich erst beim zwoten mal gerockt habe und dann die Zielankunft. Sorry für die unpassende Rockyhose..


----------



## redrace (14. November 2004)

HUHU

Ich hab auch noch ein Paar!!


----------



## racer89 (18. November 2004)

tach leute
hier noch 3 bilder zwar nur das erste von mir  aber die anderen von nem freund


----------



## racer89 (26. November 2004)

hier sollten eigendlich noch ein paar bilder hin hat aber nicht geklappt


----------



## Mr.ISLE (27. November 2004)

Transalp 2004. 662 km. 22000 HM. 8Tage pure Grenzerfahrung


----------



## racer89 (27. November 2004)

noch 2 bilder von mir ich hoffe es klappt  

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/77898/sort/1/size/medium/cat/540/page/1

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/77900/sort/1/cat/540/page/1


----------



## Limit83 (28. November 2004)

So, dann muss ich mich auch mal beteiligen.


----------



## Duke Lion (4. Dezember 2004)

Transalp Challenge 2004

Hoch,







runter,






und wieder hoch.





Geniales Rennen!!!


----------



## jones (4. Dezember 2004)

bugmtb schrieb:
			
		

> XC Landesmeisterschaften 2003
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn man sich so durch deine Gallerie klickt, dann kommt man aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus! Ein Traumbike nach dem anderen.

Brauchst ja schon fast ne extra Garage oder besser noch nen Bunker mit Wachen - so viel Geld wie da drin steckt!      

Aber echt super aufgebaut alle Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racer89 (14. Dezember 2004)

hier noch eins von mir   

hier


----------



## bikehumanumest (10. Januar 2005)

na dann will ich mal 2005 eröffnen :

Icerider 9.1. start (grüner Helm)





im wind und schlammschatten :





frischgeduscht  : Podest ganz links (trotz einmal verfahren)





und das beste ein 5 lt Fäßchen Rothaus

Joe


----------



## Wave (10. Januar 2005)

also ICH sehe keine Fotos


----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2005)

Ups...netter Thread...mal sehen, was ich so finde:

Daun 2003:




Nutscheid 2004:




Kelmis (Euregiocup) 2004:




Daun 2004:


----------



## bikehumanumest (10. Januar 2005)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> also ICH sehe keine Fotos




sorry, die waren kurz mal da - dann hab ich versucht, weil alle 4 fach in der Galerie waren 3 davon wieder zu löschen - leider auch die mit dem link dazu... schon waren die bilder weg.

sobald ich das technisch wieder verlinkt kriege sind sie dann wieder zu sehen...

joe


----------



## Svenson (10. Januar 2005)

Beim Odenwald Bike Marathon...


----------



## bikehumanumest (10. Januar 2005)

2.Versuch :

na dann will ich nochmal 2005 eröffnen :

Icerider 9.1. start (grüner Helm)






im wind oder besser schlammschatten :






frischgeduscht  : Podest ganz links (trotz einmal verfahren)







und das beste ein 5 lt Fäßchen Rothaus

und als zugabe weil die bilder weg waren der sieger:





Joe[/QUOTE]


----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2005)

Ein Sieger mit Kotflügel...noch nie gesehen...  ...und ganz links der "alte Mann"...das bist Du ?...  ...duck und weg...


----------



## mauntenbeiker (11. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Sieger mit Kotflügel...noch nie gesehen...


kotflügel + vorne fahren = sauberes gesicht  

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (11. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Sieger mit Kotflügel...noch nie gesehen...  ...und ganz links der "alte Mann"...das bist Du ?...  ...duck und weg...




tip 1 :den deutschen meister hannes genze noch nie gesehen ??? mußt du mehr trainieren und weiter vorne mitfahren...

tip 2:"alter mann" na ja , nach dem rennen fühl ich mich manchmal sogar noch älter, z.B. nach dem swiss bike masters oder cristalp... aber um dem bürgermeister (das ist nämlich der ganz links gewesen) nicht zu nahe zu treten hatte ich ja geschrieben "Podest" ganz links... oder weißt du nicht was ein podest ist ??? dann nochmal zurück zu tip 1

nicht böse gemeint... hab ja schon gelesen, daß du ziemlich zügig unterwegs bist... 

Joe
zur güte nochn rennfoto : st.ingbert 2004 (1.Masters)
beim warmfahren:





und kurz vor dem start:





im rennen hat mich der fotograf nicht erwischt, war wohl zu schnell... grins


----------



## rpo35 (11. Januar 2005)

Ich hab ja auch nur rumgeulkt...was ein Podest ist, krieg ich schon noch auf die Reihe...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## bikehumanumest (14. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ja auch nur rumgeulkt...was ein Podest ist, krieg ich schon noch auf die Reihe...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



habs ja auch nicht total ernst gemeint - aber alte männer reagieren halt auf scherze mit dem alter manchmal komisch...

apropos alter : seh ich jetzt schon so schlecht oder sind die bilder schon wieder weg ???
auf jeden fall waren sie ja mal da - Ralph ist mein zeuge, wenn er das podest gesehen hat müssen da ja mal bilder gewesen sein...

na dann such ich mal ...

joe


----------



## Kati (14. Januar 2005)

So, auch von mir mal zwei Bilder von regionalen XC-Rennen + Abstecher zum Querfeldein am letzten Wochenende in Berlin.


----------



## drivingghost (14. Januar 2005)

Unterland Odenwald Cup in Lauffen



aufs Bild klicken für Käsebeine in Großaufnahme


----------



## Col. Kurtz (14. Januar 2005)

hast dir aber n guten vorsprung auf den führenden rausgefahren!   

vom uo-cup hab ich auch noch bilder. mal schaun...


...ne. nur langweilige podiumsbilder oder riesige, bei denen ich zu faul bin die jetzt mit meinem lahmen heim-pc zu bearbeiten...


mit action und in der richtigen größe hab ich grad das.(aber glaub schon mal gepostet..  )




assamstadt 04. kann man den abgerissenen(!) schaltzug in der linken hand erkennen?! ...war die schlimmste quälerei ever den 3. platz 1,5 runden mit dem 9. gang anliegend zu verteidigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (14. Januar 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> ...auf jeden fall waren sie ja mal da - Ralph ist mein zeuge, wenn er das podest gesehen hat müssen da ja mal bilder gewesen sein......



Joe: Sie sind wieder da; das Fotoalbum war für eine Weile stillgelegt  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## drivingghost (15. Januar 2005)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> hast dir aber n guten vorsprung auf den führenden rausgefahren!


Ich vermute eher dass sich der Führende zum Zeitpunkt als das Bild gemacht wurde bereits unter der Dusche befand. Oder zumindest auf dem Weg dorthin war. 
Aber ich war dabei, ich bin nicht tot vom bike gefallen und wurde nicht Letzter. Das ist ja immer mein größtes Ziel. Wenn das mal passiert ohne dass ich eine Panne habe dann gebe ich meinen Sport auf. 
Gruß Ramin


----------



## wahnsinnigga (17. Januar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Das bin nicht ich. Habe ich aber beim NRW Cup in Einruhr geknippst. Der kam da kurz vorm Feld hochgeradelt.



hehe, bei weitem das beste bild hier bisher




auf meines kleinen bruders website





findet man bilder seiner rennen saison 2004


----------



## rpo35 (17. Januar 2005)

wahnsinnigga schrieb:
			
		

> ...auf meines kleinen bruders website
> ...findet man bilder seiner rennen saison 2004...



Und was ist so schwer daran, 1 2 davon hier zu posten...aber wenn's Dich glücklich macht; ja, es ist eine schöne Seite...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## toncoc (1. Februar 2005)

Daun 2004
2. auf der kurzstrecke für abgehalfterte racer















Beine waren da wirklich so käsig


----------



## toncoc (1. Februar 2005)

Bilder vom mtb rennen kaisersesch (cc)

Hier kämpfe ich noch um Anschluss an ghost




hier kämpft ghost um anschluss bei mir, in dieser runde fiel dieser ghost fahrer mit defekt aus




und hier der sieger des rennens:




na, wer isses?


----------



## Wave (1. Februar 2005)

jaja...der michael isses


----------



## Beach90 (1. Februar 2005)

also der ghost fahrer am ersten bild ist nie im leben der am dritten bild .
 ich glaub der am ersten bild ist das hier : klick  , wenn man sich das rad anschaut sieht man das ,dass der selbe fahrer ist. ich kenn den nämlich und der sieht nicht so aus wie auf dem dritten foto


----------



## toncoc (1. Februar 2005)

@mecki: rrrrrrrrrrichtig

@beach90: lesen! nich nur bilder kukkken.
wenn ein fahrer ausfällt, kann er dann gewinnen?????
aber erkannt hast den fahrer auf dem ersten und zweiten bild richtig.
war aber nicht der auf dem dritten bild, weil der hatte auch ein anderes rad, was man auf dem ersten, zweiten und dritten bild nicht sieht.


----------



## fab1o (14. März 2005)

Schweizer Meisterschaft U23 2004


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (14. März 2005)

Oelde:


----------



## Limit83 (7. April 2005)

Deidesheim 2005


----------



## Wave (7. April 2005)

damit kann ich auch dienen:

der schlimmste anstieg den ich je im rennen gefahren bin und die witz-abfahrt nr. 1 (berg runter konstant über 50km/h)

DEIDESHEIM


----------



## kastel67 (8. April 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Deidesheim 2005




Mensch Limit für die Jahreszeit siehst Du ja schon richtig gut aus!!

Gruß k67


----------



## drivingghost (15. April 2005)

@ Mecky und Limit83: Wo habt Ihr die Fotos her? Sind irgendwo Bilder vom Rennen online oder haben die Fotos Eure eigenen Leute gemacht? Wenn ersteres dann hätte ich gerne einen link. 
Denn ich bin auch mitgefahren und fände es nicht schlecht wenn ich mich auf einem Foto wiederfinden würde (;
Gruß,
Ramin


----------



## Knax (17. April 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
...na dann werde ich auch mal:
Chaka-Cup 2005, Boos


----------



## Flatpro (17. April 2005)

sind zwar nichvon mir, aber hier gibts
die fotos der 3 rennen beim rc77bocholt:

http://rcbocholt77.de/index.php?set_albumName=mtb2005&option=com_gallery&Itemid=53&include=view_album.php


----------



## rboncube (25. April 2005)

Habe mal ein Bild von nach dem Renen.
Risstal-Challange letzten Sonntag.
Schön war´s.


----------



## bikehumanumest (27. April 2005)

letzten sonntag tälercup in langenbrand : 













joe (auf dem weg zum gardasee...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke Lion (27. April 2005)

Ebenso Langenbrand, war ein tolles Rennen    





@ Joe: Glückwunsch zur Platzierung, und das bike mit der Kilo ist ja geil! 

Und nochmal ein DICKES Merci für deine Trinkflasche. Hat mir echt geholfen als ich da mit Krämpfen am Boden lag.... Racer müssen zusammenhalten  

Vieleicht sieht man sich in Riva oder in Wittnau!

Cheers!


----------



## Limit83 (15. Juni 2005)

@kastel: Thx, aber Aussehen ist halt nicht alles... 




EMC in Bekond


----------



## metylan (16. Juni 2005)

Ich in Willingen -

vor dem SChlamm






nahcher





na ja, nicht schnell aber ganz schön müde

Mike


----------



## East-B-iker (16. Juni 2005)

Das bin ich, beim CC Rennen in Einruhr vergangenen Sonntag


----------



## Haferstroh (18. Juni 2005)

Meine Wenigkeit:


----------



## Einheimischer (18. Juni 2005)

@Haferstroh

cooles Trikot - nächste Woche gibts ja ein neues  






Ich beim EMC in Bekond, leider nur mit mäßigem Erfolg (man beachte den Sattel)  

Danke @www.meik64.de für die tollen Fotos!

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (18. Juni 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> @Haferstroh
> 
> cooles Trikot - nächste Woche gibts ja ein neues
> 
> ...


@eh: gib doch zu, dass du den sattel gern so hast...    und solche bilder hab ich auch noch, ebenfalls mit einem dicken Dankeschön von meik64.de


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juni 2005)

hi leute hier auch ein par bilder von mir: 
hessencup cc in melsungen 04 


hessencup trial melsungen 05


7.rheingau marathon


hessencup cc in schotten 05 (reine schlammschlacht)


----------



## Wave (20. Juni 2005)

auf dem weg zum DM Titel im Team Relay! 




Copy-Right: Team Fuji-Bikes


----------



## chri5 (23. Juni 2005)

Nichts von mir, aber Kompliment an alle! Geile Bilder, tolle Bikes!


----------



## Hugo (30. Juni 2005)

so...da will ich auch ma bissi was zeigen




München letztes jahr




auf dem weg zum sieg in limburg




frammersbach dieses jahr, kurz nach dem grabig(oder sogar noch mitten drin)




mein neues lieblingsbild
unteres drittel im grabig


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Juni 2005)

Stimmt, Grabig ist einfach Geil    






Grüße.


----------



## rpo35 (1. Juli 2005)

Malmedy(Belgien) 19.6.05



http://www.ebbt.be/photos/2005/ebbt/rhf/img_6069.jpg?w=700


----------



## drivingghost (2. Juli 2005)

Frammersbach, wie viele andere auch:


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2005)

Singlespeed Europameisterschaft 2005 Holland







Startnummer steckt im Vorderrad - wo sie hingehört ... !


----------



## Keili (2. Juli 2005)

chainsaw und keili


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (3. Juli 2005)

Hey Dicker, 
auch wenn der Threadtitel etwas verwirrend geschrieben ist, gemeint ist, dass Bilder gepostet werden, die Mountainbiker beim Fahren von Wettkämpfen zeigen.
Und nicht Bilder, die dicke Frauen beim Rennen mitsamt Fahrrädern zeigen. 
Ist doch eine Frau auf dem Foto, oder? Trägt ja einen Rock und Bluse. 

Hast wieder mal einen totalen Eingangangriff auf dieses Forum vor wo in jedem CC Thread plötzlich nur noch Eingänger zu finden sind? (;


----------



## Olllli (3. Juli 2005)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Singlespeed Europameisterschaft 2005 Holland
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah !!!!!


Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## phatlizard (3. Juli 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Dicker,
> auch wenn der Threadtitel etwas verwirrend geschrieben ist, gemeint ist, dass Bilder gepostet werden, die Mountainbiker beim Fahren von Wettkämpfen zeigen.
> Und nicht Bilder, die dicke Frauen beim Rennen mitsamt Fahrrädern zeigen.
> Ist doch eine Frau auf dem Foto, oder? Trägt ja einen Rock und Bluse.
> ...



Tja während man in Villariba noch streitet was Kunstwerke sind wird in Villabacho schon Radgefahren  und ich gehe doch mal schwer davon aus, daß in dieser Heimstatt der Tolleranz und des gepflegten Miteinanders dicke Frauen in Röcken nicht diskriminiert werden!


----------



## Olllli (3. Juli 2005)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Tja während man in Villariba noch streitet was Kunstwerke sind wird in Villabacho schon Radgefahren  und ich gehe doch mal schwer davon aus, daß in dieser Heimstatt der Tolleranz und des gepflegten Miteinanders dicke Frauen in Röcken nicht diskriminiert werden!



.....selbstaufgebaute CC-Rennröcke   


Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## redrace (31. Juli 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> @eh: gib doch zu, dass du den sattel gern so hast...    und solche bilder hab ich auch noch, ebenfalls mit einem dicken Dankeschön von meik64.de



HUHU

Ich geb den Dank mal an Edith weiter!! Ich fahr ja schließlich auch immer um die Wette und Sie macht die Fotos!!


----------



## skyline (3. August 2005)

Sonntag 24h Rennen in Duisburg, spontan in nem 8ter Team mitgefahren. War ganz lustig. Konnte aber durch vorhergehende längere Verletzungspause überhaupt nicht trainieren und dementsprechend nichts reißen. Naja, nächstes Jahr.






cheers, nils


----------



## kimkra (13. August 2005)

Vom 24 Std. Rennen in Duisburg habe ich auch eins.


----------



## Cubeteam (14. August 2005)

Ich hab leider nur  Bilder von Rund um Köln, ich weiß ist Rennrad, aber wenigstens bei nem Rennen.
Damals noch mit dem alten Rad:


----------



## skyline (14. August 2005)

@kimkra: Super geiles Bild, mich habens da ja leider nicht ganz in der Luft abgelichtet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kimkra (14. August 2005)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> @kimkra: Super geiles Bild, mich habens da ja leider nicht ganz in der Luft abgelichtet!




Danke Danke


----------



## xc-mtb (23. August 2005)

So, da war ich am Sonntag.
Mein erstes NRW-Cup-Rennen seit vier Jahren. Und mein bestes Ergebnis beim NRW-Cup gleich dazu. Ich sag jetzt nichts zu den Abständen, sonst ist die Tastatur gleich naß  





Start





Wir brauchen Gass-Gass





Mal loslegen





Resignation, Chance vertan; warum nicht vorher mehr Risiko!!!


War aber trotzdem Super. Wer vielleicht auch dort war und mehr Bilder sehn möchte, kann in meine Galerie schauen.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## drivingghost (31. August 2005)

12h Külsheim


----------



## Octron (2. September 2005)

Offenburg 2005 Worldclassdrop


----------



## bikehumanumest (8. September 2005)

12h todtnauberg und jede runde (14km) einmal nasse füsse...

joe


----------



## general-easy (8. September 2005)

hey xc-mtb!!
woher hast du die fotos aus lübbecke??
oder sind das private??
ich bin da auch gestartet und würd auch ma gerne fotos gucken!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (9. September 2005)

12 Stunden von Todtnau Berg















Grosse Versionen in der Gallery


----------



## husky.se (11. September 2005)

so dann will ich auch mal *schüchternindierundeschau*


----------



## DAMDAM (16. September 2005)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/174789/cat/500/page/1 Ich will auch mal :

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/174789/cat/500/page/1


----------



## ware1988 (16. September 2005)

ebm in seiffen so sieht man aus wenn man von 1000 auf platz 41 gesamt und patz 6 junioren


----------



## drivingghost (23. September 2005)

UOC #4  2005


----------



## sevenofnine (24. September 2005)

Moin,
hoffe es ist groß genug.
P-Weg Marathon 2004.

Gruß sevenofnine


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. September 2005)

sevenofnine schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> hoffe es ist groß genug.
> P-Weg Marathon 2004.
> 
> Gruß sevenofnine



man kanns ja vergrößern !!!

ps: taktisch klug, vor der pfütze gas geben und den hintermann einsauen...

mach ich auch so ! 

joe


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Oktober 2005)

24 std  wm in der schweiz


----------



## hayes12 (21. Oktober 2005)

Grand Raid Cristalp 2005

Pas de Lona im Schnee


----------



## Beach90 (30. Oktober 2005)

hier bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (30. Oktober 2005)

1. rennen ckaka-cup





MTB rennen Hamm/sieg


----------



## Dr.Dos (30. Oktober 2005)

dito (Chaka-Cup #1)


----------



## chris29 (1. November 2005)

Schierker Endurothon (Mit altem Rad)


----------



## _stalker_ (1. November 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Schierker Endurothon (Mit altem Rad)



The requested URL /fotos/data/500/medium/P8210071.jpg was not found on this server.


----------



## chris29 (1. November 2005)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> The requested URL /fotos/data/500/medium/P8210071.jpg was not found on this server.


mhh, dann nochmal:


----------



## toschi (2. November 2005)

Saubere Fotosammlung hier, bevor die Admins das Album aufräumen auch noch welche von mir  

mein erstes Rennen in Friedrichsbrunn (SA)





Nutscheid Marathon 2004 






Biesenrode 2003






Schöningen 2003






Bilstein 2005





 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Erfurt 2005





 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bad Salzdetfurth 2005





ein paar Kommentare zu einigen Fotos findet man auch in meinem Racekalender  

und der nächste bitte


----------



## Matze22 (3. November 2005)




----------



## Levty (4. November 2005)

2 platten (von der strecke abgekommen und ins schlagloch, gabel im arsch) und 5km bergab joggen mit dem fahrrad aufm rücken, da darf man sich sowas erlauben


----------



## Levty (4. November 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> UOC #4  2005



so sah es 2 m weiter aus: klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (3. Februar 2006)

Letzten Sonntag


----------



## Col. Kurtz (3. Februar 2006)

der sack hat auch noch gewonnen!  

glückwunsch!


hab mir lang überlegt ob ich nich auch mitfahren soll. aber wenn dann auf der langstrecke. die meldeliste hat mich dann aber davon überzeugt mich noch zu schonen - da war die halbe deutsche mtb-elite am start...


----------



## Benji (7. Februar 2006)

icke in seiffen.

@toschi: wie fands du erfurt?

mfg der b


----------



## dominik-deluxe (25. April 2006)

05 in ettlingen:




zwar nicht beim rennen aber auf einer schnellen trail in der pfalz:


----------



## drivingghost (25. April 2006)

Deidesheim dieses Jahr


----------



## trailblaster (26. April 2006)

Naumburg Hessenmeisterschaft '06
ein paar weitere in meiner Gallerie und demnächst noch mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtCRacer (26. April 2006)

Ein paar Eindrücke der Saison 2005:


----------



## XtCRacer (26. April 2006)

Wie kann ich hier so große Bilder einstellen bzw. aus meiner Galleri einfügen?

Danke MfG


----------



## mauntenbeiker (27. April 2006)

...einfach den "forum-code" unter deinem bild kopieren und in deinen text einfügen  (...am besten vorher im unterforum "test" ausprobieren)


----------



## bikehumanumest (27. April 2006)

bekond cc spass gehabt auch ohne pedalcleat:





joe


----------



## bikehumanumest (27. April 2006)

marathon in trieb : mit den schweren aber dafür funktionierenden  spd pedalen klappts auch wieder mit dem podest :





joe


----------



## drivingghost (27. April 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> bekond cc spass gehabt auch ohne pedalcleat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das Spaß oder ein Angstschrei der da gerade kommt weil Du gleich über den Lenker gehst...


----------



## bikehumanumest (27. April 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Spaß oder ein Angstschrei der da gerade kommt weil Du gleich über den Lenker gehst...



spass natürlich... und wer wird denn gleich über den lenker gehen...ne das ist  meine normale und patentierte dreibein downhill position, die ich im schlammsteilstück eingesetzt habe weil die letzten beiden runden das cleat vom linken schuh halb abgerissen war und ich nicht mehr einklicken konnte...

die zuschauer riefen dann immer " ah da kommt ja das dreibein wieder " und das fand ich wohl lustig ... na ja galgenhumor,hat mich einen platz gekostet, weil ich in der phase als sich das cleat langsam verdreht hatte 2x wie ein maikäfer im schlamm lag (davon gibts zum glück kein foto-hoffe ich mal) weil ich bergauf nicht aus den pedalen rauskam... es kam dann nämlich ne laufpassage... und der nachfolgende hat mir nicht geholfen sondern einfach überholt... gemein was ?

joe


----------



## leeqwar (27. April 2006)

wo war denn in bekond ne laufpassage ? 

ganz wichtig: immer schön lächeln !


----------



## drivingghost (28. April 2006)

Na dann will ich Euch mal glauben, dass hier gelächelt wird. Den da im Nox-Trikot, den habe ich doch schonmal irgendwo gesehen...


----------



## Peter88 (30. April 2006)

29.04.06
Sundern Hagen MA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (1. Mai 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> wo war denn in bekond ne laufpassage ?



mit dem richtigen hinterreifen - nirgends - da hast du schon recht...

betonung auf " richtiger " also nicht mit meinem,der hatte die bezeichnung nicht verdient  - typischer griff ins (reifen-) klo 

joe


----------



## Dampfmaschine (2. Mai 2006)

23.04.2006 Gilserberg


----------



## leeqwar (3. Mai 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> mit dem richtigen hinterreifen - nirgends - da hast du schon recht...
> 
> betonung auf " richtiger " also nicht mit meinem,der hatte die bezeichnung nicht verdient  - typischer griff ins (reifen-) klo
> 
> joe



naja, selbst mit semi-slicks hättest du mit sicherheit noch viiiel bessere rundenzeiten gefahren als ich. 
beim nächsten lauf war die streckenbeschaffenheit dann schon anders:


----------



## Dr.Dos (5. Mai 2006)

Ahlen am Samstag:


----------



## FeierFox (28. Mai 2006)

Mal den Thread wiederbeleben:

BikersCup, 3.Lauf:
Nach Defekt in der ersten Runde, entsprechendem Zeitverlust und einer daraus folgenden kraftraubenden "Feld-von-hinten-Aufroll-Aktion" doch noch ein befriedigendes Ergebnis.







Wer sich über fehlende Startnummern wundert: Klebt auf dem Lenker und muss in jeder Runde im Zielbereich angesagt werden. Zielbereich liegt selbstverständlich nicht in einer Highspeed Passage


----------



## Beach90 (28. Mai 2006)

Eigentlich ist das hier ein ziemlich geiler Thread  , aber ist ja klar das im Winter nicht soviele Fotos dazukommen

Ich beim ersten Rennen des neuen Tune-FRM-Cups in Altenkirchen :


----------



## Delgado (1. Juni 2006)




----------



## emM_Ha (1. Juni 2006)

@Delgado  
Hast du das jetzt zum 15jährigen Jubiläum noch mal rausgekramt?
Kaum zu glauben wie wir Biker damals aussahen  !


----------



## Delgado (1. Juni 2006)

emM_Ha schrieb:
			
		

> @Delgado
> Hast du das jetzt zum 15jährigen Jubiläum noch mal rausgekramt?
> Kaum zu glauben wie wir Biker damals aussahen  !



Ja,  

... bin grad im Nostalgie-Rausch ....  

Damals:

- gabs noch einstellige Startnummern
- gabs keine Digitalkameras  
- gabs keine Federgabeln, geschweige denn Dämpfersysteme
- hatte ich noch nicht mal'n Trikot
- ....

Und trotzdem waren wir ganz schön schnell   


Mir fällt übrigens gerade auf, dass mein Equipment beim CC Rennen in Köln vom letzten November auch noch in die frühen 90er passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (1. Juni 2006)

Das Klein war ein heisses Rad. Gibt es das noch?


----------



## FeierFox (1. Juni 2006)

Was geht denn bei euch im November ab ? In der Klamotte wäre ich nach 3Minuten schockgefroren ...


----------



## chri5 (1. Juni 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Das Klein war ein heisses Rad. Gibt es das noch?



So, wie auf dem Bild seit 95 nicht mehr.

Geile Bilder, werden gleich gesaved und zu meiner Klein-Sammlung zugefuegt.


----------



## drivingghost (1. Juni 2006)

Ach Chris, nicht so; andersrum:
Gibt es dieses eine, auf dem Foto abgebildete Klein noch?


----------



## Delgado (2. Juni 2006)

FeierFox schrieb:
			
		

> Was geht denn bei euch im November ab ? In der Klamotte wäre ich nach 3Minuten schockgefroren ...



  In Köln ist's auch im November warm ...  



@drivingghost, das Klein gibt's nicht mehr  


Gruß

Michael


----------



## 007ike (2. Juni 2006)

no comment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (2. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,
> 
> ... bin grad im Nostalgie-Rausch ....
> 
> ...



ich hatte 98 bei meinen ersten rennen 8kg mehr auf den rippen,dafür schon ne federgabel,aber wie du schreibst noch keine digitalcamera...dafür den selben helm wie du ??? louis garneau oder so hieß der...und schwarz war coool...




2006 fahr ich dafür wieder starrgabel...bin nicht mehr so schnell wie damals, gewinne aber trotzdem rennen,weil die anderen auch langsamer geworden sind bzw. in meinem alter andere sachen machen wie mtb rennen fahren...





joe


----------



## Delgado (2. Juni 2006)

@joe, Louis Garneau stimmt  
Bin übrigens heute schneller  

Auf Deinem Bild gibts ja schon Fullies  

Bin für einen neuen Fred "Historische Bilder von Euch bei Rennen". Gibt bestimmt viel zu lachen  

Hier noch'n Schnappschuss von 1991 auf Koga Miyata Scy Runner Carbon


----------



## bikehumanumest (2. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bin übrigens heute schneller
> 
> Bin für einen neuen Fred "Historische Bilder von Euch bei Rennen". Gibt bestimmt viel zu lachen
> 
> [/img][/url]



ich hab leider erst bilder ab 1997/98 mit bike,vorher war ich auf fußballplätzen und in squash courts aktiv... was aber genauso lustige bilder waren :

hier aus der zeit als man noch schnautzer und das haar offen trug...aber schon mit dem pokal in der hand...als einziger deutscher in einer türkischen mannschaft (als torwart)...fiel aber kaum auf...oder ???





joe


----------



## Olllli (2. Juni 2006)

War zwar kein Rennen, dafuer aber so richtig alt. sollte so 1988 gewesen sein.











Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## Delgado (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo Deckhengst   ist das'n Giant?


Hier mal Cristalp 1993 mit Marin Team Issue (jetzt Winterrad) XTR900 und Starrgabel. Nachher konnte ich die Arme nicht mehr bewegen  






... und hier beim Tune Cup letzte Woche:


----------



## Olllli (2. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Deckhengst   ist das'n Giant?



Hilfe, ich bin enttarnt. 

Nee, das ist mein Rockhopper Comp:





Das war, nach einem unglaublichen Kettler Adventure, mein erstes "richtiges" MTB. Steht jetzt poliert im Keller und wird ab und zu gestreichelt.

Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juni 2006)

Herr Delschwado, leider scheinen nur deine Oberarme stark nachgelassen zu haben.


----------



## Giant_Team (2. Juni 2006)

Kirchen Hausen 2006. Ach war das schön schlammig.  



"]


----------



## drivingghost (2. Juni 2006)

Unmittelbar nach dem Rennen. Langenbrand 2006


----------



## Olllli (2. Juni 2006)

Ich habe doch noch ein richtiges Rennbild:







DM Singlespeed 2005

Meine Herren, sehe ich sportlich aus.  


Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (2. Juni 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Herr Delschwado, leider scheinen nur deine Oberarme stark nachgelassen zu haben.



Vorsicht  , ich besitze noch Bildmaterial von unserem Gardasee-Trip 1990  

Veröffentlichung nicht ausgeschlossen


----------



## drivingghost (2. Juni 2006)

Na los, immer her mit den Fotos.


----------



## Delgado (2. Juni 2006)

Olllli schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe doch noch ein richtiges Rennbild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Singelspeeder-Eigenschaft die Startnummer auf Pappteller zu malen!?  

Hier beim Indy Cross SSP-Rennen dieses Jahr in HH.

Nach jeder Runde musste eine Flasche Astra getrunken werden :kotz:


----------



## salzbrezel (2. Juni 2006)

Wer sein Radel liebt, der...






...schiebt (Nr 123)!
Ein Bild von den Hochschul-CC-Meisterschaften vor 4 Wochen.

Und hier noch was ganz Tolles. Letztes Jahr, Tour D'Energy in Göttingen. Da bin ich das Rennradrennen mit einem Bonanzarad mitgefahren und ganz knapp (nach 80km und über 1000hm, auf nem Bonanzarad!!!) vor dem Besenwagen ins Ziel gekommen:






Gruß...


----------



## drivingghost (2. Juni 2006)

Herrlich! Richtig geil


----------



## Olllli (2. Juni 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier noch was ganz Tolles. Letztes Jahr, Tour D'Energy in Göttingen. Da bin ich das Rennradrennen mit einem Bonanzarad mitgefahren und ganz knapp (nach 80km und über 1000hm, auf nem Bonanzarad!!!) vor dem Besenwagen ins Ziel gekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie geil ist das denn ?

Du könntest dich HIER wohlfuehlen....


Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## chri5 (2. Juni 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Chris, nicht so; andersrum:
> Gibt es dieses eine, auf dem Foto abgebildete Klein noch?



Ja, ich Hirni!  Voll verpeilt, dass es das so nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt, weisst Du ja selbst!


----------



## Wave (2. Juni 2006)

geile aktion mit dem bonanzarad!!!


----------



## salzbrezel (2. Juni 2006)

@Olllli

Das Bonanzarad ist kein Singlespeed gewesen. Es war eine "renntaugliche Version", Trommelbremsen vorne und hinten. Mit einem Rücktritt in einem Feld zu fahren geht leider nicht, ist saugefährlich. Außerdem hatte es eine 8Gang Nexus Nabe. Die war allerdings im Weserbergland leicht überfordert, es fehlten so 2-3 Gänge in den steilen Passagen. Außerdem lässt sie sich unter Last nicht schalten, das war unangenehm...

Tja, ansonsten war die ganze Sache Werbung für einen bekannten Siruphersteller. Die haben über den Uniradsport Leute gesucht und ein paar Freunde und ich dachten, dass das eine prima Idee wäre. Als "Lohn" gabs ein Bonanzarad und einen Satz Radklamotten.
Leider bin ich mit meinen 1,87m etwas zu groß für ein 20" Rädchen, entsprechend doof fand ich dann die Idee mitten im Rennen. Ich habe einfach nur innerlich gekotzt. Die Strecke (wie gesagt 80km) wäre schon mit einem Rennrad schlimm gewesen. Die letzten 10 Kilometer bin ich in Sichtweite zum Besenwagen gefahren und als letzter von ehemals etwa 1000 Startern ins Ziel gekommen, aber mit toller Polizeieskorte! Immerhin habe ich einen 23,5er Schnitt gemacht.

Gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (2. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bin für einen neuen Fred "Historische Bilder von Euch bei Rennen". Gibt bestimmt viel zu lachen



...vor allem wenn ihr wüsstet das der michael heute noch so rumfährt


----------



## chris29 (4. Juni 2006)

Hier eins von der Sclammschlacht in Altenau nach 70 Km
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :


----------



## chris29 (4. Juni 2006)

Und Lüneburg 2006 CC-Rennen:


----------



## checky (6. Juni 2006)

na gut, dann will ich auch mal:


----------



## 4l3x (6. Juni 2006)

Hier von mir gestern in Betzdorf. Ist zwar nicht ganz so scharf aber ... naja


----------



## leeqwar (7. Juni 2006)

hab ich hier was vonwegen schlammschlacht gehört ?





emc, reil, auf einer motocross-strecke nach mehreren tagen regen. 

-> das bonanza-foto ist cool !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted28419 (7. Juni 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sein Radel liebt, der...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na aber, den kennt man doch  

Ich(der ganz links) am selben Anstieg, natürlich schiebend 





und bei der Mad East Challenge ins Ziel rollend









grüße,
micha


----------



## salzbrezel (7. Juni 2006)

@saskathex

Haha, na was für eine Überraschung sich hier zu treffen!
Wolltest du nicht diesen Hügel mit deinem einen Gang bezwingen? Ich meine mich da erinnern zu können  

Gruß...


----------



## Olllli (7. Juni 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> @saskathex
> 
> Haha, na was für eine Überraschung sich hier zu treffen!
> Wolltest du nicht diesen Hügel mit deinem einen Gang bezwingen? Ich meine mich da erinnern zu können
> ...



Macht er doch. Oder siehst du eine Gangschaltung ?


Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## salzbrezel (8. Juni 2006)

Nein, nein, er hatte angekündigt, den Berg zu fahren  
War aber tatsächlich auch mit 27 Gängen unmöglich.

Gruß...


----------



## RobBj123 (8. Juni 2006)

saskathex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich(der ganz links)








Fand die Aktion, da mit dem Singlespeeder mitzufahren, echt cool...!

Ciao Rob


----------



## Deleted28419 (8. Juni 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, nein, er hatte angekündigt, den Berg zu fahren
> War aber tatsächlich auch mit 27 Gängen unmöglich.
> 
> Gruß...



Nee, da war ich wohl bissl zu übermotiviert   Das Ding war aber auch sausteil! Aber eine geile Aktion Lüneburg im Allgemeinen. Bloß das Partying ist bissl kurz gekommen. 

@RobBj123: Sehr schönes Foto! Sogar bissl lächeln konnt ich. 

bis mal wieder hoffentlich,
micha


----------



## salzbrezel (8. Juni 2006)

> Sogar bissl lächeln konnt ich.



Sieht eher aus, als würde dir deine wahnsinnige Geschwindigkeit die Mundwinkel nach hinten ziehen  
Die Party war ok, vielleicht etwas kurz, auf meinen Bierpegel bin ich trotzdem gekommen!

Gruß...


----------



## AS-R (9. Juni 2006)

DAnn versuch ichs auch mal ;-)
Woher kriegt den Ihr immer solche schönen Fotos?
Das hier ist mein schönstes, und ist leider vom vorletzten Wintercup.
(Hab keine aktuellen die was taugen, leider)

Ach noch was Giant_Team, im Hintergrund bin ich mit der Jeansjacke 
Welche Strecke bist Du denn gefahren? Ich sah auch aus wie ne Sau ;-)


----------



## Deleted28419 (9. Juni 2006)

AS-R schrieb:
			
		

> DAnn versuch ichs auch mal ;-)
> Woher kriegt den Ihr immer solche schönen Fotos?



Besorg Dir 'nen Fanclub  oder quatsch deine Nichtradfahrerfreunde solange zu , was für eine Atmosphäre bei Rennen herrscht. Dann kommen die von ganz allein mal mit. 

Und jetzt ist deine Chance!!! 
Drück denen eine Kamera in die Hand und sag: "Imer voll draufhalten"


----------



## drivingghost (9. Juni 2006)

Doof nur, wenn der Freund dann 20 Fotos macht und man von diesen 20 Fotos 18 gleich wieder löschen kann. 
Das Glück hatte ich. Der Kerl ist unfähig, vernünftige Fotos zu machen.
Das hier ist noch mit das Beste von ihm:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (9. Juni 2006)

Oder man fährt nur bei Rennen mit, wo man sicher ist, dass die Fotografen ihr Handwerk auch beherrschen  







Eifel Mosel Cup Thalfang 06 / etwas Abseits der Ideallinie  

Grüße.


----------



## 4l3x (9. Juni 2006)

Aber nur ein bisschen! Kann ja mal passieren


----------



## AS-R (12. Juni 2006)

wohl von der Fotografin abgelenkt worden, was? ;-)

Aber noch doofer ist es, wenn man nen Hobbyblitzer mitnimmt,
der dann alle anderen mit ähnlichen Trickots ablichtet, ausser einem selber....


----------



## Thunderbird (23. Juni 2006)

24H-EM in Regau.
dunkler Holweg mit groben Steinen und Längsrinnen und dann ging's scharf um die Kurve. 




Geiles Rennen.
 

Thb


----------



## Col. Kurtz (23. Juni 2006)

geiles bild!


â¬: hÃ¤ttest auch ruhig sagen kÃ¶nnen, dass ihr das gewonnen habt und du jetzt europameister bist!


----------



## leeqwar (23. Juni 2006)

und: geile platzierung !


----------



## GlanDas (23. Juni 2006)

@Thunderbird

Geil so nen Rennen ohne Bremsen


----------



## Duke Lion (23. Juni 2006)

Gregor mal wieder ohne Flasche... 

Glückwunsch zum Titel!


----------



## Thunderbird (23. Juni 2006)

@ Col. Kurtz: nee, das wäre ja Angeberei. Da muss man sich auf seine 
Freunde im Forum verlassen, dass die den Mund nicht halten können. 

@ leeqwar: war harte Arbeit.

@ GlanDas: wer bremst, verliert.  

@ Duke Lion: In der Runde bin ich ohne Flasche gefahren (16 Minuten, was soll's).
Später hat's mir am Anfang der letzten Abfahrt aber die Akkuflasche 
rausgehauen und ich durfte im Dunkeln runter fahren. Das war lustig. 
Da war ich aber schon so fertig, dass es mir egal war.

Von wegen fertig - das coole Bild da oben muss ich mal etwas relativieren.
So sah ich irgendwann nachts beim Losfahren aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the BRAIN (27. Juni 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> 24H-EM in Regau.
> dunkler Holweg mit groben Steinen und Längsrinnen und dann ging's scharf um die Kurve.
> Geiles Rennen.
> 
> Thb



Ja, da kann ich auch was bieten...


----------



## Thunderbird (27. Juni 2006)

Hey, das ist echt die gleiche Kurve, nur von der anderen Seite.
2er Team und fette 77 Runden - Wow! 
Glückwunsch zum Sieg und meine Hochachtung.  

Nach Eschlikon kommt ihr hoffentlich auch.

Thb


----------



## the BRAIN (27. Juni 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Eschlikon kommt ihr hoffentlich auch.



Naja, mal sehen ob wir Betreuer auftreiben. Aber ich glaube eher nicht!


----------



## Catsoft (27. Juni 2006)

Mal was von mir, in Buchholz beim 12 Std. Rennen.





Foto von Sportograf.de, echt gut und günstig!


----------



## Riderin (27. Juni 2006)

CTF in Weibern, Mai 2006


----------



## drivingghost (9. Juli 2006)

25.06.2006
LBS MTB Cup #1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (9. Juli 2006)

ah! fand also statt. wer war da am start?





siedelsbrunn; gestern. abgeknickte handgelenke lassen auf starke ermüdung schließen.  (war gott sei dank 10m vor dem ziel..)


----------



## drivingghost (9. Juli 2006)

Ja, fand statt. Bei den Kiddies war auch viel Ansturm, bei den Erwachsenen gab es kaum Beteiligung. Niemand am Start den man kennen müsste. Außer mir natürlich. 
War übrigens mein kürzestes(4 Runden á 4km + 100 Hm), jedoch auch härtestes Rennen. 
34°C, der steile Anstieg auf Wiese voll in der Sonne, enge Trails, ein paar knifflige Steilstücke. 
In Runde 1 einen guten Vorsprung rausgefahren (am Start bin ich schnell...)
den dann am Ende der 1. wieder verloren. 
Ab Runde 2 fing ich an zu frieren und der Puls ging über 200, ab Runde 3 habe ich nur noch verschwommen gesehen und hatte so gut wie keine Kontrolle mehr übers Rad. 
Bin dann mit  ~2min Rückstand 2. geworden


----------



## dominik-deluxe (9. Juli 2006)

@Col. Kurtz 
auf welcher strecke bist du denn unterwegs gewesen?
glaube dein trikot erkenne ich, hab dich überhohlt.
war auf der mitteldistance unterwegs, glaube des war so auf 3/4 stecke.
mfg
dominik


----------



## dominik-deluxe (9. Juli 2006)

ok hab gerade auf die ergebnis liste geschaut du hasst mich überhohlt


----------



## Col. Kurtz (9. Juli 2006)

ja, auch mitteldistanz. aber der, den du Ã¼berholt hast war n teamkollege.

â¬: oder so. warst du in der spitzengruppe?


----------



## drivingghost (9. Juli 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2823479#post2823479

Ergebnisliste für die Mitteldistanz
Felix vor Dominik


----------



## Levty (10. Juli 2006)

a) Hat jemand die Listen von der Langdistanz?
b) Fotos vom Mara? Gibts die irgendwo?

Cheers.


----------



## Beach90 (23. Juli 2006)

Tune- FRM- Cup in Pracht - Wickhausen


----------



## Wave (23. Juli 2006)

hey, cool...der mit der 202 im hintergrund ohne kette schiebend, bin ich!!


----------



## Levty (23. Juli 2006)

Siedelbrunn:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiffler2409 (23. Juli 2006)

Marathon Mertendorf  am 09.07.06





Hätte ich gewusst das da nen Fotograf steht dann...


----------



## Becci (23. Juli 2006)

FRM Tune Cup Pracht/Winckhausen...


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Juli 2006)

Hab' auch eins: 09.07.06 Springer Mountainbikecup, ordentlich warm den Tag und Kopf mal wieder genau so rot wie's Trikot


----------



## gerry (26. Juli 2006)

Hi,

24h-race Ruhpolding.

4er Team (Nicolai Freeride Team) zu viert 80kg an Bikes, 98 Runden/5km,90Hm

Das bin ich auf meinem Nicolai Nucleon FR mit 26Kg! (das Bike nicht ich)
Da haben so manche CC Racer gestaund als sie von einem "Panzer" überholt wurden.

Das Ziel war es nicht letzter zu werden, wir haben es übertroffen 

Yeahhh 

LG Gerry


----------



## XtCRacer (26. Juli 2006)

Bei den gewichtigen Bikes sag ich mal  

MfG Ale


----------



## gerry (27. Juli 2006)

Danke


----------



## kimpel (28. Juli 2006)

taunustrails 2006, verlief eher subotimal


----------



## bikehumanumest (28. Juli 2006)

salzkammerguttrophy bad goisern 15.7.
leider kleines foto, aber die schönste aussicht der 101km will ich nicht vorenthalten...




joe


----------



## Duke Lion (28. Juli 2006)

Und wo ist das Bild von der zweiten Runde?

Gruß,

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubElite (28. Juli 2006)

Bike Marathon 2006 in Pfronten im Allgäu.
Hier beim Anstieg auf den Breitenberg und kurz vor dem Zielstrich...


----------



## bikehumanumest (28. Juli 2006)

Duke Lion schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo ist das Bild von der zweiten Runde?
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Jörg



sieht so jemand aus, der bei über 30grad noch eine 2.runde fahren möchte ???




keine angst-direkt nach dem zielsprint sehe ich immer so alt aus wie in meinem ausweis steht...

hier noch das bike von mady winter (2 runden mt dem singlespeeder !!!) :





in den nächsten jahren soll aber wieder ein 200km marathon auf einer runde stattfinden, da tät ichs mal riskieren...
aber nach fast 6stunden das gleiche nochmal ? nur noch langsamer ??? nein danke...

joe


----------



## bikehumanumest (28. Juli 2006)

CubElite schrieb:
			
		

> Bike Marathon 2006 in Pfronten im Allgäu.
> Hier beim Anstieg auf den Breitenberg und kurz vor dem Zielstrich...



pfronten hab ich auch im angebot - das war der anfang vom ende : start 12uhr bei über 30grad voll in der sonne der erste anstieg...dabei bin ich eher der schlechtwetterfahrer...und die lange strecke haben, glaub ich, außer mir nicht viele mit der starrgabel probiert...





außerdem waren da im zieleinlauf keine cheerleaders mehr da, nächstes mal fahr ich auch die kurze... oder schneller...also doch eher die kurze !

joe


----------



## bikehumanumest (28. Juli 2006)

und zu guter letzt dolomiti worldcup : da war ich auf der strecke irgendwie zu schnell...

daher nur vor :





und nach dem rennen :




beim keilerbike am sonntag versuch ich wieder fotofreundlich langsam zu fahren...

joe


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (30. Juli 2006)

Einer von der RIG  ... da werden Heimatgefühle wach


----------



## Meridaracer (31. Juli 2006)

Das Bild ist vom Honda Marathon in Oberhof (23.7.06)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (1. August 2006)

herzlichen glückwunsch zum 2.platz. an den streckenteil kann ich mich garnicht erinnern. aber bei mir ist es sowieso äußerst schlecht gelaufen. könnt mich heut noch ohrfeigen für den löchrigen schlauch den ich im trikot hatte.


----------



## Meridaracer (1. August 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> herzlichen glückwunsch zum 2.platz. an den streckenteil kann ich mich garnicht erinnern. aber bei mir ist es sowieso äußerst schlecht gelaufen. könnt mich heut noch ohrfeigen für den löchrigen schlauch den ich im trikot hatte.



Falls du mich meinen solltest dann sage ich: "das war ungefähr da wo die 60km und 90km Fahrer ihre Verpfleger und Betreuer hingestellt haben.


----------



## Benji (1. August 2006)

klar meine ich dich, oder kennst du jemanden der in oberhof noch zweiter geworden ist ;-)
aha, ich hab an der strecke keinen gesehn, obwohl ich die 60km gefahren bin. 

fährst du auch in frauenwald, wenn ja welche strecke?

mfg der b


----------



## Meridaracer (1. August 2006)

Ja ich fahre in Frauenwald und wie es sich für meine Ansprüche gehört die lange Distanz , denn ich fahre die komplette Serie des EON Energie Bike Cups  .
Aber vorher fahre ich dieses Wochenende in Seiffen auch die lange Strecke bist du auch dort? Wenn nicht dann sage ich mal wir sehn uns in Frauenwald.
Und danke für deine Gratulation.


----------



## Gerhard S. (4. August 2006)

8 h Ruholding Juli 2006


----------



## Benji (4. August 2006)

@gerhard s: mensch das sind ja schöne bilder, würden die von nem bilderservice gemacht, oder privat? 

@meridaracer: seiffen wird bei mir nix. erstens zu lange anreise und etwas teuer. sonst ist seiffen eigentlich auf jeden fall ne reise wert. war letztes jahr dort und es war ein tolles erlebnis. 

mfg der b


----------



## Gerhard S. (4. August 2006)

Die sind von einem Bilderservice. 
www.sportograf.de
Hab die Leute von Sportograf nochmal angeschrieben und mich persönlich dafür bedankt.
Die haben über 40 Bilder von jedem Fahrer geschossen. Die komplette CD gibts dann für ca. 10 Euronen. 

gruß
gerhard


----------



## Col. Kurtz (4. August 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> sonst ist seiffen eigentlich auf jeden fall ne reise wert. war letztes jahr dort und es war ein tolles erlebnis.



imo war das das schlimmste was ich je mit dem rad gemacht hab. aber war schon irgendwie geil!


----------



## Benji (4. August 2006)

also, war mein erster marathon, okay vom schlamm her natürlich schon etwas, sagen wir knifflig. aber sonst schon ne schöne erfahrung.

mfg der b


----------



## Levty (15. August 2006)

Duisburg 24h Rennen:
110: Martin aka Hädbänger  Einzelwertung: 2ter
111: Lev aka killuah1          Einzelwertung: 9ter (Jüngster Starter )
112: Georg aka Georgme       Einzelwertung: 13ter
Am Start das IBC DIMB Racing Team:




Und ich wurde auch ein paar Mal abgelichtet:







So, morgen gehts in die Alpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TonyMontana (19. August 2006)

Ruhrbike-Marathon 2006


----------



## Stiffler2409 (19. August 2006)

24h Rennen in Duisburg 12.-13.8.2006(2er Team)


----------



## Speedstuff (28. August 2006)

Marathon in Houffalize(Belgien) am 27.08.06



....fighting....


----------



## daniel77 (31. August 2006)

"rund um Zierenberg" 20.8.2006


----------



## cyrox (4. September 2006)

die 12 Stunden von Todtnau Berg


----------



## Tauchsieder (4. September 2006)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> das wichtigste an dem bild ist, daß man im hintergrund erkennen kann, daß jemand schiebt während ich noch fahre
> 
> (siehe meine fotos!)/SIZE]




... sieht aber so aus, als würde der andere schneller schieben, als du fährst ...


----------



## *adrenalin* (5. September 2006)

Tauchsieder schrieb:
			
		

> ... sieht aber so aus, als würde der andere schneller schieben, als du fährst ...



das kann natürlich nur eine optische täuschung sein und von mir niemals offiziell bestätigt....


----------



## drivingghost (10. September 2006)

Habe es mal bei den "Anderen" versucht...


----------



## Col. Kurtz (10. September 2006)

ach, das war ja heute! son mist, hätt ich vorbeifahren(hatte 4,5h G1) können..
wie wars?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (11. September 2006)

Im letzten Sprint gepennt.
Platz 6
Sprintwertung 2.


----------



## drivingghost (17. September 2006)

Katzenbuckel MTB Marathon 16.09.2006


----------



## jones (17. September 2006)

da ist ja der marcel spänkuch auch gefahren seh ich grad


----------



## drivingghost (17. September 2006)

Ja, allerdings ohne Wertung.


----------



## jones (17. September 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Ja, allerdings ohne Wertung.



warum das?


----------



## drivingghost (17. September 2006)

jones schrieb:


> warum das?



Lizenzfahrer nicht zugelassen. War ein reiner Hobbymarathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (17. September 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Lizenzfahrer nicht zugelassen. War ein reiner Hobbymarathon.



achso

dann will ich auch mal. forestman dieses jahr - lange runde  
leider ist die qualität nicht wirklich prickelnd, aber ich denk man kann was erkennen


----------



## kimpel (17. September 2006)

p-weg 2006


----------



## Col. Kurtz (20. September 2006)

bundesliga wetter:









..vor dem rennen bin auch ich ein mensch  :


----------



## xc-mtb (20. September 2006)

Felix: das ist aber nicht die Bundesliga in Wetter gewesen. Da steht doch sogar auf der Nummer!!!


----------



## Col. Kurtz (22. September 2006)

grmpf. wie bin ich denn dadrauf gekommen?! salzdethfurt natürlich...


----------



## Tomek (22. September 2006)

@col.kurtz
die ersten beiden fotos sind super genial so sieht man sich doch gerne!!!


----------



## drivingghost (8. Oktober 2006)

Energy Race Ettlingen


----------



## sunflowerbiker (8. Oktober 2006)

24 H München


[/IMG]

und noch eins, ok einwenig verbissen schau ich schon aus  



[/IMG]


----------



## drivingghost (8. Oktober 2006)

In dieses Trikot wollte mich Ubi auch stecken. Irgendwie sind Euch ja anscheinend alle Leute kurz vor knapp abgesprungen.


----------



## sunflowerbiker (8. Oktober 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:


> In dieses Trikot wollte mich Ubi auch stecken. Irgendwie sind Euch ja anscheinend alle Leute kurz vor knapp abgesprungen.




was heißt alle, die hälfte (und erst am Donnerstag) drum hat es halt nur für den 10. gereicht, aber weiter wie auf den 5. wären wir in Starbesetzung wahrscheinlich auch nicht gekommen.
SFB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (8. Oktober 2006)

Ein 10 Platz ist ja auch beachtlich. Hauptsache pink.
Es soll übrigens Glück bringen, wenn man so ein rosa Schweinchen küsst...





Von wegen, so viel wie bei diesem Rennen lief bei mir noch nie schief!

Und nochmal gestern:


----------



## Lory (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

will mich mal beteiligen.
Das war Anfang August diesen Jahres beim EBM-Seiffen.
Übelstes Wetter!!!!






Aber das Rennen war ultrageil. Entschuldigt den Ausdruck. Aber ich habe für 35 Eus noch nie soviel Gegenleistung erhalten.

BB


----------



## zou (13. Oktober 2006)

ich war auch da, allerdings blieb es nicht nur bei 35


----------



## Beach90 (24. Oktober 2006)

So , ich habe auch ein paar Sehenswerte Fotos vom Mountainbikefestival in Büchel


----------



## klogrinder (28. Oktober 2006)

Mein einziges Rennen bisher(fahre erst seit 2. Mai 2006),Tegernseer Tall Mountainbike Marathon am 11. Juni 2006, bin 26ster geworden von ich glaub ca 80 Teilnehmern in meiner Klasse (männer unter 40)auf der Strecke(größtenteils meine Hausrunde),super zufrieden damit


----------



## s-worksm5 (2. November 2006)

"]

[/URL]

Des war bei der Deutschen Meisterschaft in Steinbach am Wald. 4.Platz 

Noch mehr Bilder gibts unter http://www.christian-pflug.de.tl 

Könntet ja auch was ins Gästebuch schreiben. Wäre cooooooooool


----------



## s-worksm5 (3. November 2006)

[/url]  

[/IMG]

Das sind noch Paar Bilder vo mir im Rennen. Wenn ihr noch mehr sehen wollt geht einfach auf meine Homepage und schaut in die Bildergalerie.http://www.christian-pflug.de.tl und ihr könntet ja auch was ins Gästebuch schreiben wäre cool


----------



## skyphab (3. November 2006)

Ganz ruhig kleiner, sonst fällst du uns noch um


----------



## trailblaster (7. November 2006)

vereinsrennen desw. mal keine nr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (18. April 2007)

War Ende Januar


----------



## Mad Maz (18. April 2007)

Auf Abwegen:


----------



## jones (18. April 2007)

Mad Maz schrieb:


> Auf Abwegen:



war das beim saeco?


----------



## Mad Maz (19. April 2007)

jones schrieb:


> war das beim saeco?



Jap, Bild ist von Volkertshausen. Randegg bin auch auch gefahren.


----------



## jones (19. April 2007)

Mad Maz schrieb:


> Jap, Bild ist von Volkertshausen. Randegg bin auch auch gefahren.



aha - randegg war ich auch und auf der reichenau. war schon nicht schlecht


----------



## Mad Maz (19. April 2007)

Randegg war schon ein wenig windig. Bist du Schönaich auch gefahren? Rawoflexer habe ich zumindest gesehen. Bist du in Sundern wieder dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (19. April 2007)

Mad Maz schrieb:


> Randegg war schon ein wenig windig. Bist du Schönaich auch gefahren? Rawoflexer habe ich zumindest gesehen. Bist du in Sundern wieder dabei?



nö, in schönaich war ich nicht am start. waren wahrscheinlich paar straßenfahrer von uns, die du da gesehen hast.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (19. April 2007)

dann darf ich auch mal
Duisburg 06




Neuhaus im Solling 06


----------



## Holiday (21. April 2007)

tolle bilder von allen !


----------



## jones (22. April 2007)

na dann will ich doch auch mal:

münsingen vor ner woche:


----------



## drivingghost (22. April 2007)

Auch Münsingen:


----------



## simplongravity (22. April 2007)

Habt ihr die Münsingen Fotos von Bekannten machen lassen oder sind das die Bilder vom Fotoservice ?


----------



## drivingghost (22. April 2007)

die von mir hat ein gewisser 
ubi blusventje gemacht. also privat


----------



## jetos15 (7. Mai 2007)

Schotten 2007


----------



## Felixxx (7. Mai 2007)

SKS Marathon 28.04.2007 - 102km mit Singlespeeder  







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Monday (7. Mai 2007)

jetos15 schrieb:


> Schotten 2007



Geiles Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opossum (18. Mai 2007)

schon etwas älter:





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Meridaracer (25. Mai 2007)

Hab auch wieder mal neue, schaut einfach mal hier www.sebelracing.de und dann unter Bilder 

Tipp: bei Friedrichsbrunn mal ganz in weiß


----------



## jetos15 (28. Mai 2007)

Tune-FRM-Cup Betzdorf 2007


----------



## breece (5. Oktober 2007)

ich hole den thread mal hoch... gegen saisonende dürfte doch einiges an bildmaterial zusammengekommen sein


----------



## Meridaracer (6. Oktober 2007)

Hier hab mal auch noch eines vom Neuseen-Cup bei Leipzig


----------



## Milass (6. Oktober 2007)

Betzdorf:


----------



## Milass (6. Oktober 2007)

Haiger:



HM Marathon, Dünsberg...nach schwerem Sturz s. Bremshebel 






Frammersbach:


----------



## dominik-deluxe (6. Oktober 2007)

iiihhh seit ihr alle dreckig


----------



## jetos15 (6. Oktober 2007)

das macht doch wohl ma erst richtig fun sich so richtig einzusauen
I <3 matschrennen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (6. Oktober 2007)

Warum soll man auch für ein Schlambad für gute Haut bezahlen wenn man´s kostenlos bekommen kann, sag doch Sport ist in jeder Hinsicht gut für den Körper


----------



## Racer09 (6. Oktober 2007)

Na, dann will ich auchmal ein paar Bilder beisteuern...


----------



## Meridaracer (6. Oktober 2007)

Ah Fuji Co-Sponsoring oder


----------



## Milass (6. Oktober 2007)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Ah Fuji Co-Sponsoring oder



Christian, als ob er mitgelesen hätte


----------



## racejo (7. Oktober 2007)

@ milass

in haiger war ich in der u19 auch am start. müssten doch eigenltich im gleichen rennen gestartet sein. die haben ja u23 und u19 gleichzeitig starten lassen.

haiger:



naumburg



nochmal haiger


----------



## keroson (7. Oktober 2007)

hmm also dann will ich auch mal.
bestes Rennen in sonst einer komplett durchwachsenen Saison: TC Neustadt





Schanzenauslauf hoch:





Hinterher:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (8. Oktober 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> @ milass
> 
> in haiger war ich in der u19 auch am start. müssten doch eigenltich im gleichen rennen gestartet sein. die haben ja u23 und u19 gleichzeitig starten lassen.



Bin diese Saison ohne Lizenz gefahren, dementsprechend bin ich ein Rennen früher gestartet, für nächstes Jahr hab ich sie allerdings wieder beantragt 

Habt ihr zufälllig euer Zelt neben unserem teambus(s. fotogallerie, rennen) gehabt auf dem parkplatz?


----------



## Mr. Speed (30. Dezember 2007)

skyphab schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig kleiner, sonst fällst du uns noch um



Neidisch???  

So ich auch ma:

Italienmeisterschaft 2007: hatte etwas Pech (siehe in meinem Profil)






Uphill Regionalmeisterschaft 2007: 1. Platz 5 min. Vorsprung:






Uphill Regionalmeisterschaft 2007:


----------



## Crazy Creek (8. Januar 2008)




----------



## Oskar1974 (8. Januar 2008)




----------



## ellivetil (9. Januar 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> HM Marathon, Dünsberg...nach schwerem Sturz s. Bremshebel



Dünsberg scheint nicht nur bei mir sehr aufs Material gegangen zu sein, habe dort meine Gabel eingebüßt... zum glück gibts davon kein bild ^^


----------



## Milass (9. Januar 2008)

Ja dumme Sache, bin bereits nach ca 25min in einen Crash verwickelt worden, bei einem Asphalt Downhill...tja, schalthebel abgerissen, bremshebel verbogen, paar sachen abgerissen...
War nicht ganz einfach ohne Schaltung+HR Bremse die restlichen 50km zu fahren  Schlimmer waren dann irgendwie aber doch die Verletzungen. 
Am Schluss bin ich dann bei 2:45h ins Ziel gekommen, unter den g. Umständen war ich eig. zufrieden...


----------



## Marc B (9. Januar 2008)

In Zell an der Mosel (Nachdem ich jemandem bei einer Panne helfen wollte und sich das sehr in die Länge gezogen hat bin ich einfach schön locker gefahren....sehr schönes Event!):

(Panorama-Posing)





Zielsprint:


----------



## Lüdge (10. Januar 2008)

Marathon Nordenau (HSK) 2007


----------



## Marc B (11. Januar 2008)

Hej da war ich auch  Aber ich bekomme die Bilder in der Vorschau-Version nicht runtergeladen. Schade. Findet das Rennen 2008 wieder statt?


----------



## Lüdge (11. Januar 2008)

Jau, . 02. August 2008 Mountainbike-Marathon in Nordenau
...mit 32 oder 50km Länge. 4. Wertungslauf der Bikesportnews-Marathon-Trophy. Homepage: www.skiclub-nordenau.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (11. Januar 2008)

Speedfire schrieb:


> Hej da war ich auch  Aber ich bekomme die Bilder in der Vorschau-Version nicht runtergeladen. Schade.


 Versuch's mal mit 'nem Screenshot und füg' den in einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm ein. Da kannst du dir den Ausschnitt mit deinem Bild zurechtschneiden und speichern.

Bild vom Rennen: Marathon in Clausthal-Zellerfeld im Mai 2007, genauso matschig wie in Nordenau, ich bin ausnahmsweise mal mit Schutzblechen gefahren  .


----------



## CSB (11. Januar 2008)

Salzkammergut Trophy 2007


----------



## Lüdge (11. Januar 2008)




----------



## Mr. Speed (11. Januar 2008)

lol die Kette wie haste das hingekrigt


----------



## Lüdge (11. Januar 2008)

Sehr ruppige Abfahrt in Saalhausen (HSK).....geiles Rennen!


----------



## drivingghost (12. Januar 2008)

mal ein anderes rad


----------



## ellivetil (13. Januar 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> Ja dumme Sache, bin bereits nach ca 25min in einen Crash verwickelt worden, bei einem Asphalt Downhill...tja, schalthebel abgerissen, bremshebel verbogen, paar sachen abgerissen...
> War nicht ganz einfach ohne Schaltung+HR Bremse die restlichen 50km zu fahren  Schlimmer waren dann irgendwie aber doch die Verletzungen.
> Am Schluss bin ich dann bei 2:45h ins Ziel gekommen, unter den g. Umständen war ich eig. zufrieden...



War ja auch wirklich kein schnelles Rennen, von daher ist die Zeit doch wirklich i.O. Hab jetzt doch noch ein Bild gefunden, man achte auf den Mega-Federweg ^^






Das schmerzvezerrte Gesicht rührt von den unglaublichen Rückenschmerzen denn kein Federweg und so ne versaute Geo geht ziemlich aufs Kreuz...

Und noch eins aus Albstadt:


----------



## andi1969 (13. Januar 2008)

Energie Race Ettlingen 2007


----------



## jones (14. Januar 2008)

da drivingghost gerade was von sich zeigt, hab ich auch noch ein bild vom ihm.

buli albstadt 2007




und ich in münsingen auch 2007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boondog (17. Januar 2008)

24H München 2007


----------



## Racer09 (17. Januar 2008)

Dann will ich auch nochmal ein paar Bilder beisteuern..


----------



## Marc B (18. Januar 2008)

Man beachte die Gesichtsausdrücke auf den Bildern in diesem Thread


----------



## Milass (19. Januar 2008)

Racer09, wo sind denn die ersten beiden Bilder gemacht?
Ansonnsten


----------



## Racer09 (19. Januar 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> Racer09, wo sind denn die ersten beiden Bilder gemacht?
> Ansonnsten



Hi, sind von Sportograf 06 in Belgien (St. Vith) gemacht worden


----------



## drivingghost (31. Januar 2008)

ice rider schömberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (31. Januar 2008)

Von mir auch mal wieder eins. Ist vom Marathon in Friedrichsbrunn


----------



## Peter88 (4. Februar 2008)

Damit das grauen ein gesicht bekommt 
2x Solingen 07
1x Irgendwo beim MA 07
und zu guter letzt 2006 Bergsprint Bad Driburg

















wenn doch endlich Sommer wär... 

Mfg
peter

och was hab ich den jetzt falsch gemacht


----------



## Milass (5. Februar 2008)




----------



## Meridaracer (5. Februar 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch nochmal ein paar Bilder beisteuern..



jo genau hau deinen Konkurenten mit deinem Lichtschwert eine runter
So gewinnt man Rennen


----------



## Peter88 (5. Februar 2008)

...


----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2008)

st wendel (12platz) 





[/URL][/IMG]

büchel ( u17= 3) 



st ingbert ( u17=4)




zusammenfassung: 






[/URL][/IMG]
das waren fast alle vom poison habe ich noch keine  und vom start sind noch welch im bilderalbum

alle mit meinem alten panzer


----------



## Catsoft (28. Februar 2008)

Sommer: BlackForestUltra 2007 vor dem Start:




Winter: Cross Jan. 2008 in Stevens Cup in Appelbüttel:






Robert


----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2008)

@ robert 
was für handschuhe hast du da an?


----------



## Catsoft (28. Februar 2008)

Das sind jeweils welche von Pearl Izumi. Beides alte Modelle


----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2008)

auf dem ersten bild die sind richtig cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (28. Februar 2008)

Ennergy Race Ettllingen 2007 letzte Anstieg


----------



## Masterflow (3. März 2008)

Sodele, nun noch etwas von mir:


----------



## Masterflow (3. März 2008)

War etwas dreckig und schattig. Münsingen 98 oder 99.


----------



## Masterflow (3. März 2008)

Same place, time + 1 lap:
(Man beachte den querfliegenden Schnee...)


----------



## Sascha9289 (4. März 2008)

hier mal ein paar Pics von mir...


----------



## Der Yeti (4. März 2008)

Cool, Du hast meine Schuhe^^ Sidi in Midnight Blue


----------



## Masterflow (4. März 2008)

Verdammt, wo sind meine Bilder?? also nochmal:


----------



## jones (4. März 2008)

das ist doch in münsingen - oder?


----------



## aka (4. März 2008)

Zum Saisonausklang dachte ich ich tue meiner Frau mal einen Gefallen und lass' sie Rennathmosphaere schnuppern. Hat trotz des Wetters (1 Grad, Schneeregen) tierisch Spass gemacht, schade dass es keine Tandemwertung gab, sonst haette ich haetten wir auch mal was gewonnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Creek (4. März 2008)

zu geil^^


----------



## Masterflow (4. März 2008)

@ jones: Ja das ist Münsingen. So um die Jahrtausendwende bzw. ein Jahr davor. Aufstiegsrennen am Sa. Nachdem ich dort nicht mehr starte, war fast jedes Jahr darauf schönes Wetter ... no comment!!


----------



## jones (4. März 2008)

Masterflow schrieb:


> @ jones: Ja das ist Münsingen. So um die Jahrtausendwende bzw. ein Jahr davor. Aufstiegsrennen am Sa. Nachdem ich dort nicht mehr starte, war fast jedes Jahr darauf schönes Wetter ... no comment!!



war da auch dort - hab mich dann aber entschieden nur zuzuschauen - war mir zu kalt


----------



## Masterflow (4. März 2008)

Recht haste gehabt. ******** war's!


----------



## Sascha9289 (4. März 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Cool, Du hast meine Schuhe^^ Sidi in Midnight Blue



nein ich muss dich leider enttäuschen..
es sind Dragon SRS in black
;-)


----------



## Mr. Speed (5. März 2008)

So das erste Rennen in dieser Saison ist geschafft Sonntag! Sogar in kurzen Hosen!!!

2. Platz:











Preisverteilung 2. Platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (5. März 2008)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> So das erste Rennen in dieser Saison ist geschafft Sonntag! Sogar in kurzen Hosen!!!
> 
> 2. Platz:
> 
> ...



Wo war das denn??? Auf Malle, Zypern, ... ???


----------



## racejo (5. März 2008)

ich tippe süd tirol


----------



## Delgado (6. März 2008)

Tune FRM Cup Rennen in Büchel. Oktober 2007.


----------



## daniel77 (6. März 2008)

Bike-Biathlon am 2.3.2008 in Niestetal-Heiligenrode bei Kassel


----------



## Mr. Speed (6. März 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Wo war das denn??? Auf Malle, Zypern, ... ???



Das war am 02.03.08 in Trentino/Italien!

Wir sind alle im Kurzen Trikot gefahren! Am Vormittag
Bein den Elite,Masters U23 Junioren hatte es sicher mehr als 20°C (Nachmittag)
Auf jeden Fall hatte ich viel zu heiß auch nach dem Rennen!


----------



## zaprok (6. März 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Bike-Biathlon am 2.3.2008 in Niestetal-Heiligenrode bei Kassel



wo ist die waffe?


----------



## Meridaracer (6. März 2008)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Das war am 02.03.08 in Trentino/Italien!
> 
> Wir sind alle im Kurzen Trikot gefahren! Am Vormittag
> Bein den Elite,Masters U23 Junioren hatte es sicher mehr als 20°C (Nachmittag)
> Auf jeden Fall hatte ich viel zu heiß auch nach dem Rennen!



Ah na da ist es ja schön gemütlich warm... Ach wie gern währe ich da jetzt


----------



## Wave (6. März 2008)

meinen respekt an alle die, die jetzt schon rennen fahren! mch frierts schon beim betrachten der bilder 

Naja, hoffen wir mal dass es in 3 Wochen wärmer und trockener wird


----------



## keroson (6. März 2008)

^^In drei Wochen
Und was machst du in der Zeit bis zum WE 28/29? Du willst mir doch nicht erzählen, das du ohne richtiges Bike Technik Training zum ersten swisscup fährst oder? 

PS: Hilft nur eins: morgens kalt duschen, dannach fühlste, wenn de dich schön eingezwiebelt hast, die minusgrade draussen nicht mehr.


----------



## chris29 (7. März 2008)

12 Rennen in Sylzhain am 03. Nov. 2007






Cyclassics in Hamburg 7007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (7. März 2008)

Welchen Platz haste denn in Sylzhaien gemacht???


----------



## daniel77 (7. März 2008)

zaprok schrieb:


> wo ist die waffe?



45er Magnum in der Trikottasche


----------



## chris29 (7. März 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Welchen Platz haste denn in Sylzhaien gemacht???




Leider nur Platz 5, war an diesem Tag so im Ar... das ich nur 9 Stunden fahren konnte und ich in der Zeit  nicht die benötigten Km sammeln konnte.


----------



## Mr. Speed (7. März 2008)

So hier noch 2 Bilder vom Rennen am letzten Sonntag

Start:




Anfang der 2. Runde:


----------



## Der Yeti (7. März 2008)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> nein ich muss dich leider enttäuschen..
> es sind Dragon SRS in black
> ;-)



Ja auf dem RR vielleicht, aber auf den MTB-Bildern sind das garantiert die Schuhe, die ich genannt habe, oder net?:S


----------



## Wave (7. März 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> ^^In drei Wochen
> Und was machst du in der Zeit bis zum WE 28/29? Du willst mir doch nicht erzählen, das du ohne richtiges Bike Technik Training zum ersten swisscup fährst oder?
> 
> PS: Hilft nur eins: morgens kalt duschen, dannach fühlste, wenn de dich schön eingezwiebelt hast, die minusgrade draussen nicht mehr.



ach, training wird allgemein überbewertet  ne, spass beiseite: trainieren tu ich schon ganz normal. auch im wald. aber wettkämpfe bei den temperaturen und bedingungen müssen für mich zumindest nicht wirklich sein...


----------



## dominik-deluxe (8. März 2008)

vor 2 wochen:
wintertriatlon WM im schwarzwald


----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2008)

in büchel u17 4 gesamt 14 




adenau 11ter bike kaputt letzte runde geschob^^


----------



## raceface2003 (10. März 2008)

ICE-Rider 2008 in  Schömber/Schwarzwald. Sau kalt und ein Mega Wind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaprok (10. März 2008)

@bueschi

warst du zu warm oder der andere zu kalt angezogen?


----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2008)

also der andere eindeutig zu kalt letzten sonntag in adenau mh war nicht gerade warm


----------



## Meridaracer (23. März 2008)

So jetzt ich mal wieder und ziemlich Aktuell.
War am 16.03 bei 3. Lauf des Poison-Cup in Boos/Eifel bei Koblenz


----------



## [email protected] (31. März 2008)

in boos poison cup ganz links merida race bist in azheim auch dabei 
war coole strecke aber matschig gelle  












lg DaViD


----------



## Meridaracer (31. März 2008)

oh ja das war Sie wohl echt mal 
Und nein bin nicht in Azheim dabei da ich in Goseck (Sachen-Anhalt) Starte und meine Eltern besuche.
Aber fährst du denn Kellerwald mit


----------



## [email protected] (31. März 2008)

kellerwald wo und wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (31. März 2008)

Kellerwaldmarathon ist am 20.04 in Gilserberg


----------



## [email protected] (31. März 2008)

ich weiß nid wie ich da hin kommen soll :-(


----------



## Meridaracer (31. März 2008)

wie weit und wo von Mainz aus wohnst du denn?
Aber lass es uns via PN klären denn hier sollen ja Bilder rein


----------



## [email protected] (31. März 2008)

ei cih wohne im saarland in lebach aber ich komme schnell in die pfalz koblenz bonnn ....


----------



## racejo (1. April 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Aber fährst du denn Kellerwald mit



dabei


----------



## Mr. Speed (1. April 2008)

Bei euch in Deutschland ist es wohl noch saukalt 

Hier wieder mal ein paar Fotos vom 30.03.2008
Resultat: 2. Platz:





[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/69948]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Meridaracer (1. April 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> dabei



NICE


----------



## Milass (1. April 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> NICE



auch dabei ^^


----------



## Mr. Speed (8. April 2008)

So noch ein paar Bilder: 



Staffel Landesmeisterschaft1. Platz (Kinderrennen) 



Staffel Landesmeisterschaft1. Platz (Kinderrennen) 



Marlene Sunshinerace 2008 Nals MTB international 4. Platz (Südtirol) 
Foto leider nicht gelungen


----------



## Mr. Speed (8. April 2008)

Sry Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. April 2008)

ich habe schon bilder vom emc blick ist irgentwie komisch -.- : 




.





.




u17 platz 5 nach nem krampf dadurch 2 plätze verloren -.-


----------



## Meridaracer (17. April 2008)

Och ich dann auch mal wieder und mal was aktuelles.
Ist auch vom Eifel-Mosel Cup in Bekond letztes WE


----------



## mauntenbeiker (17. April 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ...blick ist irgentwie komisch...



...der klamotten-style auch...


----------



## pd1 (17. April 2008)

24h MTB Rad am Ring 2007:



Ma Schinderhanes 2007



und noch eins:


----------



## racejo (17. April 2008)

@ meridaracer 
nosewheely?


----------



## Meridaracer (17. April 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> @ meridaracer
> nosewheely?



Sorry mein Englisch ist total beschissen oder ich hab grad ne lange Leitung. Kannst mir mal Bitte auf die Sprünge helfen


----------



## racejo (17. April 2008)

Des nennt man so, wenn man ne weile nur am Vorderrad fährt. Sieht bei dir beim zweiten Foto so aus.


----------



## Meridaracer (17. April 2008)

Ah ok hast recht sieht echt so aus.
Ne aber ich bin da irgendwie etwas gesprungen und halt mit dem VR zuerst aufgekommen und der Fotograf hat nen gutes Auge gehabt. 
Naja Hauptsache ins Ziel und nicht zu sturz gekommen.


----------



## [email protected] (17. April 2008)

merida racer stimm ich zu aber die erste runde war ******* 2 mal abgelegt -.-   bist beim 2ten auch dabei ?  
lg DaViD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (17. April 2008)

Also wenns passt ja war ja immerhin beim ersten Lauf 3. der Elite geworden würde sich also lohnen wenn meine Form sich weiter steigert (war in den letzten Jahren so) ansonst muss ich ma schauen


----------



## drivingghost (19. April 2008)

B-Rennen Münsingen 2008

Tatsächlich rennen im Rennen



Foto: Ubi Blutsventje




Foto: Tewje Mehner




Foto: Ubi Blutsventje


----------



## [email protected] (19. April 2008)

schön du bist aber keine 28 oder?


----------



## drivingghost (19. April 2008)

Meinst du mich?
In meinem Profil steht, ich wäre 27 - dann glauben wir dem einfach mal...


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2008)

okeh dann glaube ich dem mal sieht älter aus sorry 
hab auhc noch ine schönes  vom emc und ja es war anstrengend


----------



## racejo (20. April 2008)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Foto: Ubi Blutsventje



Rennradfahrer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (20. April 2008)

racejo schrieb:
			
		

> Rennradfahrer?



Wer?
Warum?


----------



## racejo (20. April 2008)

Die links. Weil die wegen ein bisschen Stein schieben.

Münsingen ist jetzt nicht wirklich technisch unglaublich anspruchsvoll


----------



## toster (22. April 2008)

bilder vom swisspowercup buchs


----------



## keroson (22. April 2008)

hab die Bilder von lpfoto auch bekommen. Kurz nachgehackt, im BGB gibt n §, das der Verkäufer auf solche Sachen die man nicht bestellt hat, aber trotzdem bezahlen bzw. zurücksenden soll keinerlei Rechtsansprüche hat. mMn (ich häng mich da jetzt nich aus dem Fenster, soll jeder selbst abklären mit seinem Anwalt^^) heißt das, das man die Bilder behalten darf, ohen irgendwas zu machen. Danke Rechtsstaat.


----------



## damonsta (22. April 2008)

Ist richtig so.


----------



## Catsoft (23. April 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Die links. Weil die wegen ein bisschen Stein schieben.
> 
> Münsingen ist jetzt nicht wirklich technisch unglaublich anspruchsvoll



DAS hab ich mir bei dem Bild auch so gedacht. Wobei DAS wohl nicht alles gewesen sein wird. In den 9zigern gab es auch Paletten und so´n schei**


----------



## toster (23. April 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> hab die Bilder von lpfoto auch bekommen. Kurz nachgehackt, im BGB gibt n §, das der Verkäufer auf solche Sachen die man nicht bestellt hat, aber trotzdem bezahlen bzw. zurücksenden soll keinerlei Rechtsansprüche hat. mMn (ich häng mich da jetzt nich aus dem Fenster, soll jeder selbst abklären mit seinem Anwalt^^) heißt das, das man die Bilder behalten darf, ohen irgendwas zu machen. Danke Rechtsstaat.



was ich mir allerdings vorstellen kann, ist dass wenn man die bilder immer behält und nie etwas zahlt, man irgendwann keine bilder mehr erhält, was eigenltich auch schade ist, da die bilder z.t. wirklich gut sind.


----------



## jones (23. April 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> hab die Bilder von lpfoto auch bekommen. Kurz nachgehackt, im BGB gibt n §, das der Verkäufer auf solche Sachen die man nicht bestellt hat, aber trotzdem bezahlen bzw. zurücksenden soll keinerlei Rechtsansprüche hat. mMn (ich häng mich da jetzt nich aus dem Fenster, soll jeder selbst abklären mit seinem Anwalt^^) heißt das, das man die Bilder behalten darf, ohen irgendwas zu machen. Danke Rechtsstaat.



mag ja rechtlich richtig sein, aber die fotos (zumindest die, die ich bekommen hab) sind mit die besten, die ich je von einem fotographen am streckenrand bekommen hab.

ich jedenfalls werd dem herrn die 7,50  pro bild überweisen


----------



## Mr. Svonda (24. April 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> Kurz nachgehackt, im BGB gibt n §, das der Verkäufer auf solche Sachen die man nicht bestellt hat, aber trotzdem bezahlen bzw. zurücksenden soll keinerlei Rechtsansprüche hat. mMn heißt das, das man die Bilder behalten darf, ohen irgendwas zu machen.


Ja ist so, doch wie "toster" schon sagte kommen spätestens nach dem zweiten mal nichtbezahlen keine Fotos mehr.
Kenne das von Rennstreckenbesuchen her, da bekomme ich auch oft eine Auswahl an erstklassigen Fotos zugeschickt. Ich handhabe es dann meistens so dass ich die zurückschicke, mir aber von den besten eins/zwei einen vergrösserten Abzug bestelle oder beim Fotografen die Bilder in digitaler Form kaufe. Die meisten Fotografen sind da recht flexibel und sind froh wenn sie was verkaufen.

Gibt aber auch die freche Ausnahme. Habe einmal von einer "Hobbyfilmer-firma" ne grottenschlechte DVD von nem Trackday zugeschickt bekommen, natürlich mit Rechnung. Anständig wie ich bin hab ich denen dann ein Mail geschickt mit dem Hinweis dass ich mit der Qualität nicht zufrieden bin und dass sie mir doch bitte zukünftig nichts mehr schicken sollen. Eine Frechheit fand ich dann die ein paar Monate später reinflatternde Mahnung dieser Firma ... seither aber nichts mehr gehört von denen.


----------



## keroson (24. April 2008)

Wir haben selber das nötige Equipment dabei um gute Fotos zu schiessen.
ICh bin mal so frei:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (28. April 2008)

zwar nicht bei einen "richtigen Rennen" sondern bei der CTF in Essen jetzt vom Wochenende
finde das Bild bringt gut das Wetter vom WE rüber


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2008)

Sundern Marathon Samstag 26.04.2008


----------



## Skaot-23 (28. April 2008)

WarmUp Marathon, 13.4.08 Hellental





Kurz vorm Ziel in der dritten Runde


----------



## Der Yeti (28. April 2008)

@delgado: Ach ihr wart das mit dem Tandem.  Hier erstmal meins Gesichtsausdruck entstellt, weil da vorne am Flatterband gestürzt;\





Auch aus Sundern


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2008)

@Yeti, guter cw-Wert  

Dafür hatten wir mehr Drehmoment


----------



## Postmann (28. April 2008)

Hi, wo habt Ihr denn alle nur die Bilder von Sundern her??

Gruß
Micha


----------



## moraa (28. April 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> Wir haben selber das nötige Equipment dabei um gute Fotos zu schiessen.
> ICh bin mal so frei:



Naja, bei einem guten Bild sollte der Kopf aber schon scharf sein, oder? Und jetzt sag nicht, dass ist so gewollt! Ansonsten wärs aber nicht schlecht.

gruß moraa


----------



## racejo (28. April 2008)

Allein ne gute Cam reicht nicht...


----------



## racejo (28. April 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> @delgado: Ach ihr wart das mit dem Tandem.  Hier erstmal meins Gesichtsausdruck entstellt, weil da vorne am Flatterband gestürzt;\
> 
> 
> Auch aus Sundern



krasse schaise. Was wiegst du?

Ich dachte ich wär schon sehr dünn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (28. April 2008)

Die Bilder stammen von mtb-land.de. Da gibt's schon ein paar
@jo: Wenig, aber für die Top10 hat's gelangt


----------



## keroson (28. April 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Allein ne gute Cam reicht nicht...



Jetzt aber, von mir selber hab ich n Buchs kein schöne Bild, aber die von den Teammembern sind doch ganz gut geworden. Nur hier reinstellen wollt ich se net, aber gerne per pm...


----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2008)

so emc mehren u17 platz 3 *stolzsei* xD 

anfang des trails war ja leider der einzige -.- 




im sprint :




im sprung aufem trail? 




lg DaViD


----------



## Milass (5. Mai 2008)

Coole Bilder, willst du nichtmal in ein Balettkostüm springen? Sieht schneller aus 



[email protected] schrieb:


> so emc mehren u17 platz 3 *stolzsei* xD
> 
> anfang des trails war ja leider der einzige -.-
> 
> ...


----------



## racejo (5. Mai 2008)

Und noch ne schönere Kappe. Dann passts doch.

Allerdings wurde ich mal in nem Rennen von einem mit weiter Hose überholt. Also hab ich nochmal alles gegeben, um ihn irgendwie abzuziehen. Also eng bringt nur Vorteile.

Bei Touren und zum Posen fahr ich auch weit.


----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2008)

ja ist bei bike aid bestellt 
aber die hosen sind in meiner größe nicht mehr da 
also kann das noch dauern leider würd ich ja auch gerne 
lg 




eins von der siegerehrung ganz links


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (5. Mai 2008)

hier mal ein von mir, 2. Lauf Eifel-Mosel-Cup in Minderlittgen. Mein erstes Rennen.

Start-Nr. 20 - Endspurt - neuer Helm is bestellt, wird zu warm auf der birne 






Gruß
Stefan


----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2008)

währe ihc uahc gerne zu ende gefahren hatte in der ersten runde einen platten der anstig war ja nicht ohne sieht man dir acuh an xD


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2008)




----------



## SBIKERC (14. Mai 2008)

24H Race Mainz, 4-er m, 14 von 22 bzw gesamt 33 von 78


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2008)

ich hätte da mal ne frage und zwar :
wie läuft eig so ein 24h rennen ab ? 
lg DaViD


----------



## SBIKERC (14. Mai 2008)

also wir sind als 4-er Team gestartet,
am Tag haben wir alle 30 Minuten gewechselt, in der Nacht jede Stunde damit man sich mal ausruhen konnte...war mein erstes 24H Rennen, hat aber mega Spaß gemacht und nächstes Jahr in Duisburg möchte ich unbedingt dabei sein


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2008)

ich starte villeicht bei 24 h rad am ring


----------



## Delgado (15. Mai 2008)

Ich auch im 4er Team.

Hier: Berg German A Cup 1. Lauf in Betzdorf


----------



## Meridaracer (15. Mai 2008)

24h-Race in Mainz ZDF-Fernsehgarten 
2.Platz 4er-Team und 4. Gesamt


----------



## barbarissima (15. Mai 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> 24h-Race in Mainz ZDF-Fernsehgarten
> 2.Platz 4er-Team und 4. Gesamt












 GLÜCKWUNSCH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (15. Mai 2008)

Danköööö


----------



## Felixxx (16. Mai 2008)

Auch 24h ZDF Fernsehgarten in Mainz:














Top Ten 4er Mixed, 53ter Gesamt.

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## Duke Lion (17. Mai 2008)

24h Finale Ligure
Zweiter Platz 4er Team - SUPERNOVA Lampen sei Dank!



 

 

 

 



Ein schönes Rennen auf einer wirklich tollen Strecke!

Gruß,

DL


----------



## SBIKERC (19. Mai 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Auch 24h ZDF Fernsehgarten in Mainz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sind das die Bilder von Sportograf?

Hat jemand Bilder vom NRW Cup Auftakt in Solingen?


----------



## Felixxx (19. Mai 2008)

Ja - sind von sportograf. Die haben bisher bei jeder Veranstaltung top Fotos gemacht  

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx  

Und Glückwunsch zu eurer Platzierung - ihr seid doch sonst mehr die heftigen Freireiter...


----------



## [email protected] (19. Mai 2008)

monte schlacko 08 
uphill platz 8 
hillclimbh platz 5 (5haben es nur bis oben geschafft nach 3 versuchen war ich oben  ) 
ingesamt waren um die hundert starter da one altersklassen einteilung also darf ich stolz sein xD 
lg DaViD


----------



## Lateralus (19. Mai 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> @delgado: Ach ihr wart das mit dem Tandem.  Hier erstmal meins Gesichtsausdruck entstellt, weil da vorne am Flatterband gestürzt;\
> 
> 
> 
> Auch aus Sundern



*ISS MAL WAS!!* Du siehst ja extrem dünn aus


----------



## SBIKERC (19. Mai 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Ja - sind von sportograf. Die haben bisher bei jeder Veranstaltung top Fotos gemacht
> 
> Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx
> 
> Und Glückwunsch zu eurer Platzierung - ihr seid doch sonst mehr die heftigen Freireiter...



danke...wir waren 2 DHler, 1 Freerider und ich als ehemaliger CCler


----------



## Fusion-Racer (19. Mai 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> *ISS MAL WAS!!* Du siehst ja extrem dünn aus



Lasst ihn doch, solange er genug Druck in den Beinen hat ist es doch nur von Vorteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (19. Mai 2008)

Ich war auch in Sundern mit dabei.


----------



## GlanDas (19. Mai 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> @delgado: Ach ihr wart das mit dem Tandem.  Hier erstmal meins Gesichtsausdruck entstellt, weil da vorne am Flatterband gestürzt;\
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Fiesseinmodus-on* Siehst ähnlich aus wie ein niederländischer Fahrer der letzte Jahr bei der Tour, des dopings beschuldigt wurde *Fiesseinmodus-off*

Naja solang man die dicken abzieht und dann küschen von den hübschen Fräuleins bei der Siegerehrung bekommt


----------



## racejo (19. Mai 2008)

Ein engeres Trikot wird Wunder wie ein Wunder wirken.

Jetzt aber gut.


----------



## gtbiker (19. Mai 2008)

mal ehrlich: so ein BMI ist DEFINITIV ungesund! ich würde schnellstmöglich die ernährung und das training umstellen. Du wirst so nicht alt werden!


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (19. Mai 2008)

was der papa nicht packt  

schinderhannes-kid-race 2008 platz 1 des sohnes und platz 2 der tochter:









mfg
frank


----------



## Meridaracer (19. Mai 2008)

Hey hey herzlichen Glückwunsch und weiterhin viel Erfolg bei der Jugendförderung. Hoffentlich haben Sie noch lange Ihren Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (20. Mai 2008)

das mit den schwarzen Balken ist geil 

musste das ehrlich sein?


----------



## earlofwine (20. Mai 2008)

rechtlich würd ich sagen das muss sein. außer du hast die genehmigung der eltern der anderen kids. der veranstalter hat wohl bildrechte, wenn es bei der anmeldung irgendwo vermerkt ist, aber als privatperson war das denke ich korrekt.


----------



## Der Yeti (20. Mai 2008)

LOL, Leute chillt mal. Ich weiß, dass ich dünn bin, aber ich habe dadurch nur Vorteile. Ok, wenn es windig ist werde ich schon mal etwas abgetragen, aber sonst ist es am Berg recht chillig. Die mießten sehen mich da nur noch von hinten
Das Thema mit essen und ungesund hatten wir bis zum Verderben. Beides trifft nicht zu. 

@gtbiker: Selbst ernannter Arzt?

Grüße


----------



## barbarissima (20. Mai 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> LOL, Leute chillt mal. Ich weiß, dass ich dünn bin, aber ich habe dadurch nur Vorteile. Ok, wenn es windig ist werde ich schon mal etwas abgetragen, aber sonst ist es am Berg recht chillig. Die mießten sehen mich da nur noch von hinten
> Das Thema mit essen und ungesund hatten wir bis zum Verderben. Beides trifft nicht zu.
> 
> @gtbiker: Selbst ernannter Arzt?
> ...



Da muss ich dir recht geben. Geringes Gewicht ist bergauf Gold wert. Ich bin auch immer schneller oben, obwohl meine Begleiter den ganzen Winter über in die Muckibude rennen  Es gibt einfach Leute, die können verdrücken, was sie wollen, und nehmen nich zu


----------



## Lateralus (20. Mai 2008)

Jetzt mal ehrlich - das Bild von Yeti ist absolut grenzwertig und objektiv betrachtet ist er wuf dem besten Weg zur Magersucht. Sowas als Jugendlicher in Wachstumsphasen...ich weiss nicht...aber bitte, wers toll findet, kann ihn ja gern unterstützen. Ich finds absolut besorgniserregend extrem.


----------



## Meridaracer (20. Mai 2008)

Also ich muss sagen das ich selbst auch nur 60 Kg auf 179cm verteile. Klar freu ich mich wenn die anderen am Berg meckern und sagen "ach währe ich doch nicht so fett". Doch will ich ja selber gern mal so an die 5 Kg zunehmen doch egal was, wie und wieviel ich es ich nehme einfach nicht zu, auch wenn ich nur in der Bude hocken würde, ohne Sport.
Das beste war ja Anfang 2007. Da wurde ich am Kiefer operiert, konnte vier Tage nix essen, hatte 5 Kg abgenommen die nach 2-3 Tagen wieder drauf waren aber weiter gings net bei 60 max 62 Kg ist einfach Schluss.
Also es sind nicht alle fast Magersüchtig die so dünn sind und so lange sein Umfeld bestätigen kann das er nicht aus die Hufen kippt und das Essen nur in sich herein fließt dann gehts halt nicht anders.


----------



## racejo (20. Mai 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen das ich selbst auch nur 60 Kg auf 179cm verteile. Klar freu ich mich wenn die anderen am Berg meckern und sagen "ach währe ich doch nicht so fett". Doch will ich ja selber gern mal so an die 5 Kg zunehmen doch egal was, wie und wieviel ich es ich nehme einfach nicht zu, auch wenn ich nur in der Bude hocken würde, ohne Sport.
> Das beste war ja Anfang 2007. Da wurde ich am Kiefer operiert, konnte vier Tage nix essen, hatte 5 Kg abgenommen die nach 2-3 Tagen wieder drauf waren aber weiter gings net bei 60 max 62 Kg ist einfach Schluss.
> Also es sind nicht alle fast Magersüchtig die so dünn sind und so lange sein Umfeld bestätigen kann das er nicht aus die Hufen kippt und das Essen nur in sich herein fließt dann gehts halt nicht anders.



Bin bei 180 62,5 kg schwer. Yeti hat aber glaube ich dieses gewicht bei 190 cm. Das ist dann schon verdammt heftig. 

Würde im übrigen auch gern zunehmen. Aber es geht auch bei mir nicht. Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber es geht nicht. Slebst im Winter, wenn ich nicht trainiere und ich die ganze Zeit fettiges Essen esse, kommt da nix drauf.


----------



## Beach90 (20. Mai 2008)

Seit ihr Striche...
188 cm und 79 Kg


----------



## Meridaracer (20. Mai 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Seit ihr Striche...
> 188 cm und 79 Kg



Wir sehn uns beim Uphill und beim Downhill wieder, schließlich sieht man sich ja zwei mal im Leben


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Mai 2008)

Lasst doch den armen Yeti leben  , es gibt halt Leute die nichts auf die Rippen bekommen egal wieviel sie essen. 
Mein Bruder ist auch so ein Fall, 185cm und 60kg, der kann machen was er will, er wird einfach nicht dicker. Er leidet sogar ziemlich unter seiner Figur und geht z.B. nur äußerst ungern in Schwimmbad, weil er so dünn ist. Da helfen einem Sprüche von wegen "magersüchtig" herzlich wenig. 

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:
3 Stunden von Detmold 2007, leider endete das Rennen für mich mit gebrochenem Wadenbein auf dem OP-Tisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-rr-radler (20. Mai 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> das mit den schwarzen Balken ist geil
> 
> musste das ehrlich sein?





earlofwine schrieb:


> rechtlich würd ich sagen das muss sein. außer du hast die genehmigung der eltern der anderen kids. der veranstalter hat wohl bildrechte, wenn es bei der anmeldung irgendwo vermerkt ist, aber als privatperson war das denke ich korrekt.



nein mußte nicht sein da von dem rennen, der veranstaltung und den siegerehrungen vom veranstalter und einem professionellen fotografen bilder geschossen wurden, stehen auch noch schon teilweise auf der internetseite der veranstaltung. zudem sind es keine einzelaufnahmen (recht am eigenen bild - gruppen ab 5 personen).

ABER: da es meine privaten bilder sind und ich es auch nicht wollte, dass jemand ungefragt meine kinder in andere foren oder seine private mtb- und rr-galerie stellt, habe ich die balken eingefügt. 

mfg
frank


----------



## Der Yeti (20. Mai 2008)

Ja korrekt. Ich kann echt essen was ich will, und werde net wesentlich dicker. Als ich letztens nur zu Hause gechillt habe und den ganzen Tag gefressen habe( 2 Tüten Chipps, morgens ausgedehntes Frühstück, Haferflocken, Eier, Brot, Schinken, mittags n Haufen Pommes mit fett majo und Ketchup, nachmittags regelmäßig ne Schoki verdrückt und abends ordentlich Fleisch und eine große Portion Eis) habe ich über 2 Wochen 2 kg zugenommen, aber das war ohne Training, ohne alles. Mittlerweile kann ich nicht die Mengen wie damals in mich reinstopfen, weil das auch nichts mehr mit der Philosophie des Essens zu tun hat. Außerdem trainiere ich in der Woche >12 h. Von daher wieder nur knapp 62 kg bei 1.90 Meter Körpergröße. Ich selbst find's net so schlimm, nur kenn ich keinen, der nur annähernd so dünn ist, wie ich.
Geht hoffentlich bald vorbei...mit der Zeit.


----------



## Levty (20. Mai 2008)

Man muss nur richtig trainieren, dann nimmt man automatisch zu. Nicht nur Ausdauerausdauerausdauer.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (20. Mai 2008)

Tegernsee-Marathon '07 ( ich vorne )
Kurz vor Ziel; hat trotz verbogenem Schaltauge zum 3.Platz bei den Junioren gerreicht, Gesichtsausdruck is iwie komisch


----------



## SBIKERC (21. Mai 2008)

^^beim biken habe ich immer die Zunge draußen wenn ich konzentriert bin...ebenfalls komisch 

IXS NRW Cup Solingen 2008


----------



## [email protected] (21. Mai 2008)

so hab noch 2 vom hillclimb  
siegererung :



ich bin der mit dem grinsen  ganz links 
und noch eins beim ankommen xD



lg DaViD


----------



## Der Yeti (21. Mai 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Man muss nur richtig trainieren, dann nimmt man automatisch zu. Nicht nur Ausdauerausdauerausdauer.



Ähm, nein


----------



## mete (21. Mai 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Ähm, nein



Kann man nicht verallgemeinern, aber bei richtiger Ernährung und gezielten Krafteinheiten nimmt man schon merklich zu...in der Ebene beindruckst Du sicherlich keinen mit Geschwindigkeitsorgien. Vielleicht täusche ich mich aber auch.


----------



## [email protected] (21. Mai 2008)

@ sbikerc 
warum bist lang gefahren weil alle anderen haben  kurzt an ^^  
und hast dich noch vor dem  craft fahrer gehlten ?
lg DaViD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (21. Mai 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Kann man nicht verallgemeinern, aber bei richtiger Ernährung und gezielten Krafteinheiten nimmt man schon merklich zu...in der Ebene beindruckst Du sicherlich keinen mit Geschwindigkeitsorgien. Vielleicht täusche ich mich aber auch.



Bisher kann ich mich nicht beklagen Fahre seit dieser Woche intensivere Einheiten und versuche auch mehr zu essen, um nie ein Hungergefühl zu verspüren. Vielleicht wird's ja was Obwohl's am Berg schon richtig richtig geil ist


----------



## racejo (21. Mai 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Kann man nicht verallgemeinern, aber bei richtiger Ernährung und gezielten Krafteinheiten nimmt man schon merklich zu...in der Ebene beindruckst Du sicherlich keinen mit Geschwindigkeitsorgien. Vielleicht täusche ich mich aber auch.



Bei CC Ebene?


----------



## mete (21. Mai 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Bei CC Ebene?



Naja...vielleicht fährt er ja auch mal nen Marathon...beim Downhill hilft Masse auch.... Einen großen Gang über längere Zeit treten können, schadet jedenfalls dabei nicht...und mit den "Beinchen" stelle ich mir das kompliziert vor.


----------



## SBIKERC (21. Mai 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @ sbikerc
> warum bist lang gefahren weil alle anderen haben  kurzt an ^^
> und hast dich noch vor dem  craft fahrer gehlten ?
> lg DaViD



als ich morgens aus Essen losgefahren bin waren es nur 9 Grad...das Wochenende davor bin ich das 24H in Mainz gefahren und fand die Temperatur relativ kühl 

ne er ist 7 und ich 10 von 18 geworden aber dafür das ich eigentlich Freeride fahre ist das ok


----------



## Wave (21. Mai 2008)

jetzt lasst doch mal den armen yeti in ruh! wenn es nach euch geht, ist er ja schon so gut wie tot?!


----------



## keroson (21. Mai 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Bei CC Ebene?



jap, Münsingen z.B. wobei, das ist ja schon kein richtiges cc-Rennen mehr. Technischer anspruch gegen 0  
Anderes Beispiel: Hausach, wo letztes Jahr BA-Wü waren. Eine richtig geile Strecke, vor allem die flachen technischen Passagen im unteren Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (21. Mai 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> jap, Münsingen z.B. wobei, das ist ja schon kein richtiges cc-Rennen mehr. Technischer anspruch gegen 0
> Anderes Beispiel: Hausach, wo letztes Jahr BA-Wü waren. Eine richtig geile Strecke, vor allem die flachen technischen Passagen im unteren Teil.



Hattest du da nciht Materialschaden?


----------



## racejo (21. Mai 2008)

Da ich Verdacht auf Kreuzband Läsion hab, sind Rennen momentan nicht drin.
Hab mal ein wenig gewühlt und was spaßiges von der Hessenmeisterschaft 2006 gefunden.








Ich bin der mit dem Rot Weißem Helm, der in der wunderbaren Fotofolge eingequetscht wird


----------



## 4l3x (21. Mai 2008)

poste doch lieber bilder von diesem jahr


----------



## Fusion-Racer (21. Mai 2008)

Ischgl Ironbike '07
3.Platz Junioren ( Kurzdistanz ) 




Albstadt-Marathon '07
nur 6. Platz Junioren, weil krank  




Pfronten-Marathon '07
4.Platz Junioren ( Langdistanz )


----------



## [email protected] (21. Mai 2008)

^fusion-racer bist ja konkurenz für mich bzw. warst^^


----------



## keroson (21. Mai 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Hattest du da nciht Materialschaden?



Doch, aber das lag nicht an der Strecke, sondern am Wetter und an ner verlorenen Trinkflasche. Ausserdem war das Bike für cc-Rennen "zu-leicht" aufgebaut, da das neue erst am Freitag davor kam, hatt es fürs Rennen halt nicht mehr gerreicht...
Ne aber mal ehrlich, ausser dem einen downhill im Wald, der nur wegen dem nassen Wetter n bisschen rutschig war, hätte das ganze doch schon fast ein Marathon sein können.


----------



## racejo (22. Mai 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> Doch, aber das lag nicht an der Strecke, sondern am Wetter und an ner verlorenen Trinkflasche. Ausserdem war das Bike für cc-Rennen "zu-leicht" aufgebaut, da das neue erst am Freitag davor kam, hatt es fürs Rennen halt nicht mehr gerreicht...
> Ne aber mal ehrlich, ausser dem einen downhill im Wald, der nur wegen dem nassen Wetter n bisschen rutschig war, hätte das ganze doch schon fast ein Marathon sein können.



Jo. Stimmt schon. War ja auch schon zweimal da. Die einzige Schwierigkeit bestand beim zweiten mal drain den 1,5 er Reifen zu beherschen ( Reifenwahl war mal totaler Griff ins Klo)



4l3x schrieb:


> poste doch lieber bilder von diesem jahr



Ich hab ja erst zwei Rennen 

Bist du am ersten Juni auch wieder beim Hessencup? Ich werd mal starten. Scheiß aufs Kreuzband


----------



## [email protected] (23. Mai 2008)

hab noch drei fotos vom emc finale in zell platz 3  und cup auch 3 von der siegererung find cih acuh noch welche  












lg DaViD 
bilder powerd by :   http://www.mtb-fotos.de/


----------



## Aison (23. Mai 2008)

Ist zwar kein Foto aber dafuer ein Video. Nr 16 bin ich, sollte man sehen. Das Rennen lief mies und eine Runde vor schluss war ich out. Aber Spass hats gemacht:

http://video.yahoo.com/watch/2728146/7942102


----------



## SBIKERC (25. Mai 2008)

Berg-German-A-Cup Bergisch Gladbach 2008
wurde 6 von 39 in der Fun Herren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2008)

@SBikerC wollte eigentlich auch da sein aber hatte mein helm zuhausse vegessen ja ich weiß.... wie war´s denn?
lg DaViD


----------



## SBIKERC (26. Mai 2008)

die Veranstaltung war richtig gut 
Wetter war super und Stimmung war auch da. Die Strecke war jetzt nicht wirklich technisch, meistens Waldautobahn sonst Pferdewege und der Start/Zielbereich Straße.

Am Start stand auch einer ohne Helm der hat dann einen aus den Publikum bekommen


----------



## keroson (27. Mai 2008)

In Heubach hat mich ja schon jemand (ich schätze mal am Bike) erkannt  Jetzt das Gesicht zum Namen


----------



## drivingghost (30. Mai 2008)

heubach


----------



## keroson (31. Mai 2008)

oh Mensch, in dieser Dreckskurve hats mich in der letzten Runde 50 meter vor dem Ziel komplett abgeschifft...


----------



## drivingghost (31. Mai 2008)

verschlammte reifen und feuchter asphalt sind keine gute kombination. mich hat es 15m nach der ziellinie auf die nase gelegt, nachdem ich den sprint noch für mich verbuchen konnte und dann nicht unbedingt in die bereits gefinishten fahrer krachen wollte. 

nach den rennnen:


----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2008)

wann war den das?


----------



## keroson (31. Mai 2008)

BL Heubach.. bei mir haben gleichzeitig beide Reifen (hinten black shark Mud-bin froh das ich den draufhatte, dank tubless hab ich ja kein Problem mit durchschläögen, aber des war Bergab so schön relaxed zu fahren) den Grip verlohren..  bin dan aufgestanden und hab gedacht, wenn du jetzt runter aufs Bein guckst ist alles offen und die Hose am A****. Hab dan ganz schön gestaunt als ich kein Kratzer sehen konnte, und die Hose war auch noch ganz..


----------



## barbarissima (31. Mai 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> Hab dan ganz schön gestaunt als ich kein Kratzer sehen konnte, und die Hose war auch noch ganz..



Da haste ja noch mal Glück gehabt! Hose ganz will nicht übrigens nicht unbedingt was heißen. Bei mir war letztens die Hose noch wie neu und drunter war das Knie am bluten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (31. Mai 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> Berg-German-A-Cup Bergisch Gladbach 2008
> wurde 6 von 39 in der Fun Herren



Da war ich auch am Start... Wo hast du die Fotos her?

Dank&Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Robma (31. Mai 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Auch 24h ZDF Fernsehgarten in Mainz:



nettes foto,

was ist das am rechten knöchel?


----------



## killik (31. Mai 2008)

@ SBIKERC

Ich bin hinter dir auf Platz 7 ins Ziel gekommen. Auf dem zweiten Foto mit der Nummer 479 zu sehen. War ne schnelle und staubige Strecke. Wäre mir in der 2. Runde nicht die Kette vorne übergesprungen hätte ich dich noch geärgert...


----------



## Felixxx (31. Mai 2008)

@ Robma - ist der Transponder für die Zeitmessung.
sportograf hat's wirklich drauf mit den Fotos  

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## Jonez (2. Juni 2008)

Noch kein besseres Bild verfügbar  
womc Offenburg


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juni 2008)

cc  rennen am spiemont 

platz 7 

keine luft , magen probleme, schnellspanner gelöst musste annhalten und schließen, falscher reifen, einmal verfahren , 1 mal hingelegt 1  gegen baum ... 
es ging einiges schief xD

am start bin ganz links in rot 




auffahrt startzeil gerade : 




trail davon gabs aber auch genug xD




2




lg DaViD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (8. Juni 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> cc  rennen am spiemont
> 
> platz 7
> 
> ...




....und dann noch auf den siebten Platz? Das kann sich aber sehen lassen!  
Und die Bilder sind auch klasse!


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juni 2008)

war eig auf top3 eingestellt  aber ging leider nicht  2 sekunden hinterm 6ten   
danke


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juni 2008)

hier noch welche vom saarschleifen bike marathon am 1.6.2008 
die dadrüber waren vom 8.6.08

platz 8 altersklasse und gesamnt von 180 - 13 
hatte bei 5-6 km flachem stück die gruppe verloren dadürch habe ich viel zeit verloren bin im abstand von 4 min zum ersten ins ziel gekommen 

vor dem start mit mike 





Zieleinlauf: 





lg DaViD


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juni 2008)

und noch eins von gestern 

Zieleinlauf :


----------



## SBIKERC (12. Juni 2008)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Da war ich auch am Start... Wo hast du die Fotos her?
> 
> Dank&Gruß,
> Markus



die oberen beiden hat meine Freundin gemacht (habe auch Fotos von anderen, bräuchte dann deine StartNr) , das untere ist von www.meik64.de , wenn du ihn fragst schickt er dir die Bilder auch in groß


----------



## SBIKERC (12. Juni 2008)

killik schrieb:


> @ SBIKERC
> 
> Ich bin hinter dir auf Platz 7 ins Ziel gekommen. Auf dem zweiten Foto mit der Nummer 479 zu sehen. War ne schnelle und staubige Strecke. Wäre mir in der 2. Runde nicht die Kette vorne übergesprungen hätte ich dich noch geärgert...



ich hatte auch Schaltungsproblem, deshalb konnte ich auch nicht meinen 5 Platz aus der ersten Runde halten, da die großen Gänge gesprungen sind und ich dadurch auf den Abfahrten nicht wirklich gas geben konnte


----------



## Delgado (12. Juni 2008)

24h-Rennen des MTB Team Schaumburg bei Limburg/Lahn.


----------



## kastel67 (13. Juni 2008)

Gäsbock 2008


----------



## GlanDas (13. Juni 2008)

kastel67 stell doch mal bitte ein Bild von deinem Rad'l in einen der Bilderthreads hier im CC Forum.
Das Teil sieht äußerst interessant aus!


----------



## drivingghost (14. Juni 2008)

calmbach letzten samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (14. Juni 2008)

drivingghost schrieb:


> calmbach letzten samstag



wollte ich auch fahren. War leider ausgebucht!  

Gruß k67


----------



## kastel67 (14. Juni 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> kastel67 stell doch mal bitte ein Bild von deinem Rad'l in einen der Bilderthreads hier im CC Forum.
> Das Teil sieht äußerst interessant aus!




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4851671#post4851671


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (15. Juni 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4851671#post4851671



du treibst dich auch in allen foren rum, was?

mfg
frank vom rr-forum


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (15. Juni 2008)

der zweite podiumsplatz in diesem jahr. das beadrf keiner weiteren kommentierung 










mfg
frank


----------



## drivingghost (16. Juni 2008)

Albstadt gestern


----------



## SBIKERC (20. Juni 2008)

Ruhrgebietsmarathon / CTF Dortmund 2008


----------



## kastel67 (20. Juni 2008)

10. Rheingau MTB Marathon Aulhausen 70 km


----------



## 4l3x (20. Juni 2008)

geiles trikot!


----------



## SBIKERC (25. Juni 2008)

gestern sind meine Fotos von Sportograf vom 24H Race in Mainz angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prinz_f (25. Juni 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> gestern sind meine Fotos von Sportograf vom 24H Race in Mainz angekommen


das zweite Foto ist verdammt schön!


----------



## Dr.Dos (25. Juni 2008)

Nochmal andere Baustelle:


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juni 2008)

SBIKERC 
das 2te bild ist echt schön 

aber warum hast du auf dem letzten Bild ein anderes Bike ?


----------



## SBIKERC (25. Juni 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> SBIKERC
> das 2te bild ist echt schön
> 
> aber warum hast du auf dem letzten Bild ein anderes Bike ?



meine Schaltung lief nicht mehr sauber, da bin ich eben auf das Ersatzbike umgestiegen wenn wir schon eins extra mit haben


----------



## Delgado (25. Juni 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> meine Schaltung lief nicht mehr sauber, da bin ich eben auf das Ersatzbike umgestiegen wenn wir schon eins extra mit haben




Ja, schönes Bild 

Kommst Du zu Rad am Ring?


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ja, schönes Bild
> 
> Kommst Du zu Rad am Ring?



ich komm 
muss ncoh anrufen und fragen ob ich starten darf , 
habe vor im 4rer team zu starten  
aber mit 16 wird das hard *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (25. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ja, schönes Bild
> 
> Kommst Du zu Rad am Ring?



mein Cousin (Baumschuppser) würde voll gerne mitfahren, ich weiß noch nicht...wenn kurzfristig wenns dann noch Startplätze gibt


----------



## SBIKERC (25. Juni 2008)

Rocky Mountain Marathon Bikefestival Willingen 2008
6 von 66 in der Herrenklasse auf der Schupperrunde
ach in Mainz wurden wir 33 von 78


----------



## Jan-Ove (25. Juni 2008)

Ich war auch in Willingen, bin aber nur zwanzigster auf der langen geworden.


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. Juni 2008)

Malmedy letztes Wochenende...


----------



## SBIKERC (26. Juni 2008)

^^sind das Blaue Nabenputzer


----------



## MieMaMeise (26. Juni 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ^^sind das Blaue Nabenputzer


 das ist eigentlich mein Tourbike und wenn andere Leute sich Gummitierchen als Klingel an den Lenker machen können, kann ick mir och Putzringe ran machen!


----------



## Catsoft (26. Juni 2008)

Titan(en) im Einsatz:









Der Rote hatte sich ein wenig verkalkuliert  und macht gleich einen Purzelbaum 
Robert


----------



## eiji (26. Juni 2008)

City Bike Marathon München 2008 65km





Schotten Vulkan Bike Marathon 2008 90km





Black Forest Ultra 2008 115km


----------



## SBIKERC (29. Juni 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Titan(en) im Einsatz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auf den zweiten Bild siehst du aus wie ein Schrank


----------



## Catsoft (29. Juni 2008)

Als (Ex-)Fussballer ist man hat ein wenig breiter  Nee, ist nicht immer ein Spaß mit fast 80 Kg. Aber ich hab auch schon vor 15 Jahren bei den TopTen-Rennen 73 Kg gewogen.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (3. Juli 2008)

Pfrontenmarathon 08. 53km, 1900hm.
3.23std.  Platz 105/612  AK83/356

Einfahrt Himmelreich.


Gruß Rene´


----------



## Mister P. (4. Juli 2008)

Hammer Bild!!!
Dickes Lob an den Fotografen!


----------



## Meridaracer (4. Juli 2008)

Joar würd ich auch sagen.


----------



## rboncube (4. Juli 2008)

Danke, find ich auch. Da haben die Jungs von "dein-lauf.de" ganze Arbeit geleistet. Bestelle mir sonst keine Bilder aber das hebt sich schon von den sonstigen 0/8/15-Bildern ab.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## 328 (4. Juli 2008)

Kitzalpbike XC 2008


----------



## a.nienie (4. Juli 2008)

wer sagt, dass man nicht mit dem dicken rad marathon fahren kann? 
wäre auch so nicht viel schneller...


----------



## pd1 (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
hier ein Bild vom 24h Rennen in Mainz beim ZDF !!




Gruß Patrick

_________________________________________

www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.endorfinbikes.de
www.sponser.de


----------



## klogrinder (4. Juli 2008)

rboncube schrieb:


> Pfrontenmarathon 08. 53km, 1900hm.
> 3.23std.  Platz 105/612  AK83/356
> 
> Einfahrt Himmelreich.
> ...



Ich bin so neidisch auf das Bild, ich hätte mir das auf jeden Fall gekauft aber bei mir gibt´s das nicht. An den 10 Minuten die ich schneller war als du wird´s wohl kaum liegen denk ich, ärgert mich.


----------



## rboncube (5. Juli 2008)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Ich bin so neidisch auf das Bild, ich hätte mir das auf jeden Fall gekauft aber bei mir gibt´s das nicht. An den 10 Minuten die ich schneller war als du wird´s wohl kaum liegen denk ich, ärgert mich.



Bin extra langsamer gefahren, damit die Sonne genauso stand wie in diesem Moment
Nö im Ernst, bin erst kurz vor dem Start in Pfronten eingetroffen (hab mich verfahren) War natürlich einer der letzten in der Startaufstellung und somit am ersten kleinen Anstieg ein paar mal gestanden. Sieht man auch an meiner Zwischenzeit am Edelsberg. Sonst wär ich sicherlich ungefähr in deiner Zeit gelegen. Aber noch mal Glück gehabt

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (8. Juli 2008)

1. OBM Bergsprint






Foto von Ubi Blutsventje


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Juli 2008)

10. Allersheimer Mountainbike-Cup am Sonntag:


----------



## keroson (14. Juli 2008)




----------



## dominik-deluxe (14. Juli 2008)

lbs cup mosbach 2008 3. lauf, 3. platz

ein dank an den ramin alias drivingghost


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2008)

So hier mal von mir ein paar bilder! Sind vom 24h Rennen in München.


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juli 2008)

erbeskopf bike marathon 2008 : http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/
mit neuem trikot  









u17 = 4  ,    gesamt = 17 (von knapp 400)   ,   jugend (15-25 :-D) = 7

lg DaViD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (17. Juli 2008)

24h München 





Diese fiese Rampe musste ich 27mal das letzte Drittel schieben...





Am Ende Platz 6 2er Mixed

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## SBIKERC (18. Juli 2008)

pd1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier ein Bild vom 24h Rennen in Mainz beim ZDF !!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SBIKERC (18. Juli 2008)

sehr geiles Bild


----------



## SBIKERC (18. Juli 2008)

Am Ende Platz 6 2er Mixed

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx 

*du warst doch auch in Mainz dabei, richtig !?!*


----------



## SBIKERC (18. Juli 2008)

und hier noch Bilder von mir...Bike Sport News Marathon Trophy, Saalhausen
nachher 25 von 124 gesamt bzw 8 von 18 auf der Kurzdistanz...am letzten Berg habe ich leider einiges an Zeit liegen gelassen


----------



## dominik-deluxe (18. Juli 2008)

da ja sogar die tussi kurz - kurz gefahren ist musst du ja schon in den wechseljahren sein.

sieht ziemlich eklig aus die angelegenheit


----------



## SBIKERC (19. Juli 2008)

^^waren glaub ich 14 Grad -> eigentlich warm genug für kurz...aber morgens wars bei uns noch kalt, deshalb hab ich lang eingepackt


----------



## M!ke (19. Juli 2008)

24h München































und Albstadt 2008


----------



## Fusion-Racer (22. Juli 2008)

Bilder sind vom 24H-Rennen in Steindorf:









2. Platz 8er Herren
6. Platz Gesamt


----------



## toster (25. Juli 2008)

fotos vom swiss bike masters:

war wirklich ein super fotoservice (sportograf.com), habe selten so actiongeladene bilder gekriegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (25. Juli 2008)

die bilder sind echt hamma  

3ter platz beim ezf in rodenbach :





lg DaViD


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juli 2008)

grüne hölle freisen 2008 

und noch ein platz 3 ... 

ersten 4 runden geführt.. bin mit dem südwest meister ins ziel gefahren 













lg DaViD


----------



## FeierFox (27. Juli 2008)

Mach mal weiter so, da wird noch was draus


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juli 2008)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Mach mal weiter so, da wird noch was draus



ich probiers aufjedenfall mal  
das ist meine erste saison damit kann cih eig  ganz zufireden sein 
wenn cih glück habt klaps für nächste sogar mit einem team *gg* 

lg


----------



## Nafets190 (28. Juli 2008)

ich mal, Erbeskopfmarathon Mitteldistanz:














55. Platz Gesamt
10. Platz Altersklasse (Junior)

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## kastel67 (28. Juli 2008)

Ebenfall Erbeskopf 2008




Ich wie immer hinten


----------



## Milass (28. Juli 2008)

aber geiles trikot !


----------



## kastel67 (28. Juli 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> aber geiles trikot !



Wenn man schon Schei** fährt muss man(n) wenigstens gut aussehen!


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juli 2008)

:-D ich hab dich im ziel auch gesehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (28. Juli 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> :-D ich hab dich im ziel auch gesehn



Auffälliger als das Trikot ist nur noch ein Blaulicht auf dem Helm! Ich kann mir unterwegs auch rein gar nichts unartiges erlauben.


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juli 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Auffälliger als das Trikot ist nur noch ein Blaulicht auf dem Helm! Ich kann mir unterwegs auch rein gar nichts unartiges erlauben.





so siehts wohl aus  woher bekommt man das trikot ? :-D


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juli 2008)

wasn jetzt los? :-D


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. Juli 2008)

Da hat Kevin Kurányi wohl Eindruck gemacht.


----------



## Jan-Ove (3. August 2008)

Jeantex BIKE Transalp 2008 war ich im Mixed unterwegs.









Schön wars!


----------



## IGGY (4. August 2008)

VOR Lauf in Einruhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (5. August 2008)

noch 2 von rodenbach : am sa kommen schon wieder neue xD


----------



## MöveBasti (6. August 2008)

grüne hölle freisen


----------



## SBIKERC (6. August 2008)

@[email protected]
nettes Trikot

Hier Bilder vom 3. Lauf der Bike Sport News Marathon Trophy 2008 in Nordenau, auf der Kurzstrecke 9 von 26 in der Herren Klasse und gesamt 36 von 209


----------



## [email protected] (6. August 2008)

danke  
ich mag mein weites schon nimme :-D

und sebastian schönes bild aber du warst nich vor dem solivens fahrer :-D


----------



## Tobi91 (7. August 2008)

Beides aus Wombach von der Kurzstrecke. Zeit 1:22


----------



## Hardraider (7. August 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> noch 2 von rodenbach : am sa kommen schon wieder neue xD



Sieht immer recht spastisch aus wie du aufm Rad hockst, zufall oder fährst du so merkwürdig?


----------



## [email protected] (7. August 2008)

das sieht nur auf den bildern so aus  ich bin sehr unfotogehn :-D
glaub cih auf jeden fall xD laufen tuhe  ich aufjedenfall normal


----------



## racejo (7. August 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> @[email protected]
> nettes Trikot
> 
> Hier Bilder vom 3. Lauf der Bike Sport News Marathon Trophy 2008 in Nordenau, auf der Kurzstrecke 9 von 26 in der Herren Klasse und gesamt 36 von 209



gekauft?


----------



## 4l3x (11. August 2008)

gestern in Haiger..


----------



## IGGY (11. August 2008)

Schönes Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. August 2008)

es hat shon wieder nicht für den ersten gereicht -.- 
2 Plazt beim einzelzeitfahren in Hirzweiler 



Bilder vom rennen folgen ... 
lg DaViD


----------



## IGGY (13. August 2008)

24h Rennen in Duisburg


----------



## [email protected] (13. August 2008)

richtig geile bilder dabei ;-)


----------



## Gorth (13. August 2008)

@iggy: hast die foto flat gekauft? 

falls der Rest deines Teams mit Drössiger Teamrädern unterwegs war, waren wir glaub ich Nachbarn


----------



## IGGY (13. August 2008)

HI
Ja ich habe mir die Flat geholt. Da sind nur solche tollen Bilder dabei. 
Wir hatten nur ein Teamrad dabei. Wir standen in Sektor F!


----------



## Gorth (13. August 2008)

jo da waren wir wohl nachbarn, wir waren die mit den trek pavillons 

schöne Fotos, bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir die Fotos holen soll.


----------



## IGGY (13. August 2008)

Aha! Die mit dem Kaffee den ich mir eigentlich noch holen wollte. Naja nächstes Jahr komme ich drauf zurück 
Mit den Bildern machst du auf keinen Fall was verkehrt. Sind echt spitze 
Hier noch ein paar!




















P.S.: welchen Platz habt Ihr belegt?


----------



## [email protected] (13. August 2008)

die werden ja immer besser  
da sind mal 2 in aktion von hirzweiler : 




Beim starten





lg DaViD


----------



## Felixxx (13. August 2008)

Nochmal Duisburg - richtig tolles event mit top sportografen 








Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (13. August 2008)

ich will auch mal 24 h rennen fahren -.-


----------



## Milass (13. August 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ich will auch mal 24 h rennen fahren -.-



ich auch, lass 2er machen


----------



## [email protected] (14. August 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> ich auch, lass 2er machen



wenn ich starten darf gerne


----------



## SBIKERC (18. August 2008)

5. Lauf IXS NRW Cup 2008, Herten
hat leider nur für einen 7 Platz von 9 gereicht, Schaltungsprobleme...aber die anderen waren auch echt stark...mehr als ein 6 Platz wäre nicht drin gewesen
Fotos sind von meiner Freundin, sie übt noch aber besser als nichts...fands schon klasse das sie endlich mal wieder mit war


----------



## matsch (19. August 2008)

So hier mal zwei Bilder vom mir. (Marathon Erfurt)


----------



## KermitB4 (19. August 2008)

scharfe Frisur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (19. August 2008)

kermitb4 schrieb:


> scharfe Frisur!



:-d


----------



## rboncube (19. August 2008)

Warum schreist denn so auf dem zweiten Bild. So steil war´s doch gar nicht?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## matsch (20. August 2008)

Ja alles was aus dem Helm wächst wird ab und an abgeschnitten. DAs ist kein schreien...ich glaub das ist der Versuch O2 zu tanken...


----------



## Hörnchen (20. August 2008)

Hi Sbikerc, Du scheinst ja ein richtiger foto junki zu sein. Ich auch! Deine Freundin hat nicht zufällig vom Start der Opa's II (Herten) ein Foto? Hätte ich gerne.  Grüße SE


----------



## Medic-BHD (24. August 2008)

So hier was von mir vom 24h Rennen in München!!









MfG  Medic


----------



## erkan1984 (28. August 2008)

hab endlich mal eins von mir gefunden...






[24h Rennen Chemnitz 2008]


----------



## #easy# (31. August 2008)

24h Rad am Ring


----------



## KermitB4 (31. August 2008)

Daumen hoch für das letzte Bild!


----------



## Fusion-Racer (31. August 2008)

Das 2. und das letzte Bild sind schön gewörden !


----------



## keroson (1. September 2008)

12 Stunden von Todtnauberg:

Die dicken Backen...















... und die professionelle Teamarbeit...










... haben nach anfänglichen Startproblemen doch noch zum erhofften Erfolg geführt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (1. September 2008)

2 PLatz beim 9 bank1saar marathon  2 min auf den ersten (gesamt platz3) 
die ersten 25 von 30 km geführt dann einen krampf bekommen dadurch verlor ich die fürhung konnt mich zwar noch dran hängen aber mit meinem pech bekam ich auf dem letzten km ein defekt am Schaltwerk und musste laufen -.- 



lg DaViD


----------



## SBIKERC (3. September 2008)

4. Lauf Bike Sport News Marathon Trophy 2008, Grafschaft
45 von 259 gesamt und 12 von 23 in der Herrenklasse


----------



## Christian Back (5. September 2008)

da war´n  wir auch in Duisburg...


----------



## drivingghost (7. September 2008)

aurach, heute:


----------



## daniel77 (9. September 2008)

run and bike 4 help in Göttingen-Elliehausen
3.Platz Mittelstrecke 63km
2:59:10h


----------



## SBIKERC (11. September 2008)

Finallauf NRW CTF Cup 2008 in Bottrop (ich weiß, eigentlich kein Rennen aber immerhin mit Rücken-Nr.  )


----------



## dominik-deluxe (17. September 2008)

so bin auch mal wieder ein paar sachen gefahren seitmeinem letzten post:
leider gibts wie immer nicht von jedem wettkampf fotos.

12h todtnauberg













marathon in neckarsulm letzten sonntag









katzenbuckel marathon





lbs cup in untermünkheim


----------



## NEO 1980 (19. September 2008)

Wie gesagt "gehuddelt wird net" 

nette Fotos


----------



## [email protected] (21. September 2008)

ich habs endlich geschafft 1 platz beim mtb marathon st wendel  

siegehrung platz 1 




ich mit dem u17 3. 




der 2 platzierte und ich 




vor dem start (ganz links hinterm Fotograph) 




ergebniss




lg DaViD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (22. September 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Genieße dieses Gefühl!

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## [email protected] (22. September 2008)

danke =) 
mach ich  
hat aber lang genug gedauert 16 rennen  
und viel kraft  
vielleicht kommen noch ein par dazu =)
lg DaViD


----------



## MöveBasti (22. September 2008)

3.platz u17 in st.wendel 



zielsprint
URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/189160]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]
@büschi top rennen


----------



## [email protected] (22. September 2008)

@  basti  von di aber auch ;-) 
hast ja auch mit mir trainiert :-D


----------



## KermitB4 (22. September 2008)

Bike Biathlon in Frammersbach, letzten Samstag. Leider nicht ganz unfallfrei überstanden...

MFG


----------



## 4l3x (22. September 2008)

aua.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eiji (22. September 2008)

Gibts noch Bilder von t^crash + 3sek/n, n=1,2,...10 ?


----------



## KermitB4 (22. September 2008)

Ja ein andere professioneller Fotograf hat auch noch bilder gemacht, ich hoffe er hat mich auch drauf.

Muss ich die Tage mal nachhören.

mFG


----------



## MöveBasti (23. September 2008)

komischer fahrstil


----------



## [email protected] (24. September 2008)

saarländischer vize-schulmsiter =) 
die beine und kondition wollte nicht so wie ich wollte 
ber das lag whs da dran das ich samstags wnd gewonnen hab  
(von gestern) 

start:





start2:




2 runde:




auf dem "trail"




SIegerehrung :




lg DaViD


----------



## SBIKERC (29. September 2008)

bei euch wird ein Schulmeister ausgefahren
bei uns in NRW habe ich davon noc nie gehört

Bilder von der Bezirksmeisterschaft CC Rechter Niederrhein in Oberhausen
dieses Jahr wurde ich 3-ter in der U23 was auch der letzte Platz der Klasse warnaja ich wurde noch nie Letzter aber trotzdem aufdem Podium zu landen ist schon komisch Das Jahr davor hatte ih gewonnen


----------



## Delgado (29. September 2008)

sbiker, 

fahr bitte nicht immer in den langen Sachen; Das ist doch viel zu warm und kostet Leistung!

Samstag in Herdorf 6. Lauf des Berg-German:A-Cups:


----------



## SBIKERC (29. September 2008)

ja Micha...kurz wäre gegangen, hatte aber sonst nur noch die 3/4 Shorts dabei

nächstes WE beim Langenberg Marathon fahre ich aber definitiv in lang, vllt sogar mit Winterhandschuhen mal schauen was das Wetter bringt


----------



## Jesus Freak (29. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> sbiker,
> 
> fahr bitte nicht immer in den langen Sachen; Das ist doch viel zu warm und kostet Leistung!



 Die Reibung der langen Klamotten is echt nicht zu vernachlässigen, jaja!
Gibts jetzt schon nen Dresscode? Ich fahr sogar weite Shorts über der Radlhose


----------



## KermitB4 (29. September 2008)

Du bist ja der derbste hier


----------



## Jesus Freak (29. September 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Bike Biathlon in Frammersbach, letzten Samstag. Leider nicht ganz unfallfrei überstanden...
> 
> MFG




Wie kam's dazu? Ich check's grad nicht so ganz? Nosewheelie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (29. September 2008)

Ausgehoben worden.


----------



## Gottsfeld (30. September 2008)

So jetzt mal von mir ein paar Bilder im Renneneinsatz. Die ersten beiden vom Heimrennen in Pegnitz (2. Platz U17).


 


 

Dann einmal vom OTV-Cup in Weiden (2. Platz)


 

Und vom OTV-Cup-Finale in Wunsiedel (2. Platz)


 


Komischereweise hat es trotzdem für den ersten Platz in der Gesamtwertung gereicht.


----------



## cbrr (30. September 2008)

Cool, da sieht man ja die Sandhalde. Da bin ich früher immer mit der Cross gefahren  Jaja das Städtchen Herdorf. Und da wo das Bild gemacht worden ist. Da weiter hoch zum Denkmal. Da konnte man früher gut Bier trinken in jungen Jahren 



Delgado schrieb:


> sbiker,
> 
> fahr bitte nicht immer in den langen Sachen; Das ist doch viel zu warm und kostet Leistung!
> 
> Samstag in Herdorf 6. Lauf des Berg-German:A-Cups:


----------



## keroson (30. September 2008)

Singen, das Shortrace vor der DM Marathon.
Fragt mich nicht wieso ich damit gemacht hab, mich überkams halt einfach mal gegen die ganz großen zu starten...





und wenn man dann schon nicht durch besondere Leistung glänzt, dann halt durch die ein oder andere "Zugabe"


----------



## bikehumanumest (1. Oktober 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> Singen, das Shortrace vor der DM Marathon.
> Fragt mich nicht wieso ich damit gemacht hab, mich überkams halt einfach mal gegen die ganz großen zu starten...
> [/IMG]




richtige einstellung...wer nicht wagt,der nicht gewinnt...bzw.zumindest was dazulernt

aber zurück zum thema:todtnauberg (platz4)weil ich auch den pokal grad erst bekommen habe...





joe


----------



## Thunderbird (1. Oktober 2008)

Dein Handschuh hat ein Loch. 
Meine bekommen ja immer am Mittelfinger eins.
Kommt anscheinend drauf an, was für Handzeichen man am meisten macht.


thb


----------



## Blauer Sauser (1. Oktober 2008)

Frammersbach 2007




Albstadt 2007




Rossbach 2008




Wiesthal 2008


----------



## bikehumanumest (1. Oktober 2008)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Dein Handschuh hat ein Loch.
> Meine bekommen ja immer am Mittelfinger eins.
> Kommt anscheinend drauf an, was für Handzeichen man am meisten macht.
> 
> ...



gut erkannt,...ich schalte halt zu viel ... sollte einfach auf dem großen blatt bleiben und treten...

joe


----------



## drivingghost (1. Oktober 2008)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:
			
		

> Frammersbach 2007








das beste foto in diesem thread. ich finde es genial. was man nicht alles tut, um mit der startnummer ins ziel zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (1. Oktober 2008)

... der schluckt zumindest nicht mehr den Staub des Vordermanns.  *fass*ja, beiss richtig zu*


----------



## rboncube (1. Oktober 2008)

So schlecht schmecken doch Powerriegel auch nicht. Mußt doch nicht gleich deine Startnummer aufessen 
Außerdem hatt so ne Startnummer eh zu wenig Kohlenhydrate

Gruß Rene´


----------



## [email protected] (2. Oktober 2008)

die kontrollstelle verpasst dannn hunger bekommen und die startnummer probiert


----------



## Blauer Sauser (2. Oktober 2008)

Hab ich wieder für Lacher gesorgt

Ich war im übrigen nicht der einzige, der letztes Jahr so ins Ziel gefahren ist.
Die Startnummern haben die Schlammschlacht nicht so ganz verkraftet.


----------



## Stiff88 (4. Oktober 2008)

Bilder sind von dem CrossCountry Rennen in Freisen.

www.gruene-hoelle-freisen.de

War super geil... Nur war ich bei diesem Rennen mal wieder mit Erkältung am Start

Find ich aber gelungen die Bilder


----------



## dominique (4. Oktober 2008)

Nationalpark Marathon Kurz Strecke, Kat. Rang 2 Gesamt Rang 18


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (4. Oktober 2008)

drivingghost schrieb:


> das beste foto in diesem thread. ich finde es genial. was man nicht alles tut, um mit der startnummer ins ziel zu kommen



zu geil das Bild ...das ist Einsatz


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (5. Oktober 2008)

keroson schrieb:


>



Hi !

War des beim TälerCup in Neustadt? 

Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (5. Oktober 2008)

Hi !

2008 konnte ich leider kein Race fahren. 

Hier aber mal 2 Bilder vom Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon 2007 von mir auf der Kurzstrecke.
Ist recht gut gelaufen. 

Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (5. Oktober 2008)

Hi



[email protected] schrieb:


> monte schlacko 08
> uphill platz 8
> hillclimbh platz 5 (5haben es nur bis oben geschafft nach 3 versuchen war ich oben  )
> ingesamt waren um die hundert starter da one altersklassen einteilung also darf ich stolz sein xD
> lg DaViD



Gute Platzierung. 

Wieviel Höhenmeter und Km warens bei dem Uphillrace?

Und wo ist der Monte Schlacko? 

Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## versus (5. Oktober 2008)

nightsprint im rahmen der many hill show in zürich - 4-play deluxe:


----------



## erkan1984 (5. Oktober 2008)

ABM 2008


----------



## müsing (5. Oktober 2008)

darf man so was auch zeigen?

cyclocrossrennen für jedermann in cochem am 31.09.


----------



## müsing (5. Oktober 2008)

noch eins


----------



## SBIKERC (10. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> nightsprint im rahmen der many hill show in zürich - 4-play deluxe:



oh Mann


----------



## SBIKERC (10. Oktober 2008)

Finale der Bike Sport News Marathon Trophy in Wiemeringhausen 2008, Kurzdistanz
9 von 51 in der Herrenklasse, 48 von 367 gesamt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. Oktober 2008)

Hi


Hier noch 3 Pics von mir vom Rothaus Hegau Marathon 2007.

www.jumpixx.com

Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. Oktober 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> oh Mann



Hi SBIKERC

Wo ist eigentlich Wiemeringhausen?

(in welchem Gebirge)


Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Felixxx (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich antworte mal stellvertretend für SBIKERC - bin auch in Wiemeringhausen unterwegs gewesen, im Sauerland unweit von Winterberg...





Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx 

P.S. Platz 38 Senioren II, 77km


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. Oktober 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Ich antworte mal stellvertretend für SBIKERC - bin auch in Wiemeringhausen unterwegs gewesen, im Sauerland unweit von Winterberg...



Hi Felixxx

Ahja, Danke. 


Grüße und auch noch nen schönen Abend
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Weißer Hai (13. Oktober 2008)

^^genau...Wiemeringhausen liegt neben Olsberg, das ist kurz vor Winterberg im Sauerland...also in NRW
habe auch noch Fotos aus Wiemeringhausen


----------



## rboncube (20. Oktober 2008)

Engel-Cup in Dauggendorf am Rand der Schwäbischen Alb.
46km/900hm
Siegerzeit: 01.37.26   Meine Zeit: 02.01.37 
Platz 62 von 398
AK 20 von 138

http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/210030]
	
[/URL]






Gruß Rene´


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (24. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (24. Oktober 2008)

Mein Debut bei der TG 





Und eines aus Duisburg


----------



## Milass (25. Oktober 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Mein Debut bei der TG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da ist aber jemand gut gelaunt 
cooles foto!

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malicom (25. Oktober 2008)

Lautertal Bikemarathon (2008-10-12)
Mein erster Marathon überhaupt




Zwei Runden 53,4km ca.1300hm

Gruss Martin


----------



## Aitschie (25. Oktober 2008)

Meine Rennsaison 2008: 

Bild 1: Heavy24 Chemnitz 2er Platz 6
Bild 2: Erzgebirgsbike Marathon Seiffen aufgegeben
Bild 3: Focus24 Duisburg 4er Platz 56
Bild 4: Kult Bike Night Geislingen Platz 5


----------



## SBIKERC (26. Oktober 2008)

malicom schrieb:


> Lautertal Bikemarathon (2008-10-12)
> Mein erster Marathon überhaupt
> 
> 
> ...



mein erstes war so ähnlich, glaub es war 2004 Willingen...mittlerweile sinds einige mehr dieses Jahr allein 5

Hier eins von heute...CTF Gelsenkirchen, da es ja sonst keine richtigen Rennen in diesen Jahr mehr gibt...hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (27. Oktober 2008)

Keiler-Bikemarathon 2008 in Lohr/Wombach
60 km; 3:35 h; Herren: 221; Gesamt: 388


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (14. November 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> da ist aber jemand gut gelaunt
> cooles foto!
> 
> Gruß Michael



Hi, ja in der Tat. Hat schon viel Spass gemacht bei der TG. Aber allgemein strahle ich generell meist so beim Biken, weil ich es einfach liebe.

"ÄÄHMM ein Alkoholfreies Weizen mit Zitronenscheibe Bitte"

Lg Chris


----------



## müsing (18. November 2008)

Crossrennen in Almelo - war etwas matschig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (4. Januar 2009)

So hier Bilder von meinem ersten Rennen im neuen Jahr
Winterserie Bocholt 2009, 1. Lauf
Fotos: Baumschuppser


----------



## [email protected] (5. Januar 2009)

Ich will auch rennen fahren  (nächsten monat endlich nochmal) 
wo ist den die Serie und wo und wann sind die nächsten rennen? 

lg DaViD


----------



## SBIKERC (5. Januar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich will auch rennen fahren  (nächsten monat endlich nochmal)
> wo ist den die Serie und wo und wann sind die nächsten rennen?
> 
> lg DaViD



in Bocholt (nahe Holland)
der nächste Lauf ist am 11.01 auf der selbem Strecke


----------



## Deleted 76843 (5. Januar 2009)

Hier noch 2 von letztes Jahr..das untere ist in Domat/Ems und das obere binn ich mir nicht mehr sicher..ev Lachen.

Mfg


----------



## [email protected] (5. Januar 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> in Bocholt (nahe Holland)
> der nächste Lauf ist am 11.01 auf der selbem Strecke



Schade da habe ich leider Kaderlehrgang
viel Glück und Spaß ;-)


----------



## Chr!s (8. Januar 2009)

Ein paar Bilder aus der vergangenen Saison:
Infos und Berichte zu den Rennen unter *www.mtb-spay.de*

*24-h Rennen beim ZDF-Fernsehgarten*






*Berg-German:A-Cup in Altenkirchen*











*14. Ironbike in Ischgl*


----------



## [email protected] (8. Januar 2009)

schöne Bilder ;-)


----------



## Chr!s (8. Januar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> schöne Bilder ;-)



Danke schön!


----------



## Marc B (8. Januar 2009)

In Zell an der Mosel '08:


----------



## rboncube (9. Januar 2009)

Tolle Bilder von Chr!s. Oh Herr, lass endlich wieder Sommer werden

Hast du bei dem Nachtbild vergessen deine Helmlampe anzumachen?
War das 24h Rennen in Mainz ne einmalige Sache oder gibts davon heuer eine Neuauflage?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (9. Januar 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder von Chr!s. Oh Herr, lass endlich wieder Sommer werden
> 
> Hast du bei dem Nachtbild vergessen deine Helmlampe anzumachen?
> War das 24h Rennen in Mainz ne einmalige Sache oder gibts davon heuer eine Neuauflage?
> ...



Danke dir, René!

Ja, die Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt, ich denke aber, das Foto wurde schon am nächsten Morgen gemacht, als es wieder dämmerte und wir die Lampen ausschalten durften. An der Stelle ists aber aufgrund dichten Bewuchs noch recht dunkel und kommt wie ne Nachtaufnahme rüber.

So wie's aussieht, war dieses 24h-Rennen einmalig, da es extra für die beiden Pfingst-Sendungen des Fernsehgarten organisiert wurde. Das Rennen hat riesen Spaß gemacht aber ganz ehrlich... die Sendungen waren/ sind totaler Mist.


----------



## Altitude (9. Januar 2009)

Herbst 2007 mit meinem Marin TeamTi:


----------



## Kooni81 (9. Januar 2009)

Ehrenberger Burgrennen im September 2008, bei 1° und Dauerregen!


----------



## Wave (9. Januar 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> in Bocholt (nahe Holland)
> der nächste Lauf ist am 11.01 auf der selbem Strecke


Wo genau in Bocholt sind diese Rennen? Nenn mal bitte alle Termine mit Ortsangabe.

Danke


----------



## SBIKERC (10. Januar 2009)

Wave schrieb:


> Wo genau in Bocholt sind diese Rennen? Nenn mal bitte alle Termine mit Ortsangabe.
> 
> Danke



sind noch 2 Läufe, beide wieder in Bocholt
jetzt am Sonntag (also der 11.) und am 18.01

Adresse:
Am Hünting 19
46399 Bocholt

Mein Lauf Startet um 12:30H

Infos unter www.rc77.de


----------



## BikerX (10. Januar 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> In Zell an der Mosel '08:



AAhh der Herr Namenvetter  Na gehts dir gut? Natürlich beim Marathon wieder am Posen 
Grüße vom Triebtreter.


----------



## SBIKERC (12. Januar 2009)

Fotos vom 2. Lauf aus Bocholt


----------



## Jan-Ove (12. Januar 2009)

@SBIKERC

Welchen Platz konntest du belägen?

Waren viele am Start? Ich wollte eigentlich auch mal hin fahren aber ich hatte die befürchtung das sich das nicht lohnt da kaum Starter.

Gruss Christoph


----------



## SBIKERC (13. Januar 2009)

^^hey Christoph
Ergebniss war in beiden Läufen nur mittelmäßig aber ich war beim ersten Lauf krank (Halsschmerzen u Erkältung) und beim zweiten eben noch nicht top fit
wurde einmal 33 von 60 und letztes mal 28 von 70...Riesenstarterfeld, viele starke Fahrer sind dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. Januar 2009)

Hier ein paar Schnappschüsse von mir:
















..das war beim 4. Mountainbike Cross Country Race in Bad Salzdetfurth!
Toller Event


----------



## [email protected] (13. Januar 2009)

Ich will auch nochmal rennen fahren


----------



## Schüpfenflueh (13. Januar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich will auch nochmal rennen fahren



Dann aber bitte ohne meine Freundin anzupöbeln!
Sonst schau ich nicht nur auf Deine Startnummer ......


----------



## [email protected] (13. Januar 2009)

Soll das eine Drohung sein?!


----------



## Schüpfenflueh (13. Januar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Soll das eine Drohung sein?!



Benimm Dich und gut ist's!


----------



## [email protected] (13. Januar 2009)

Ich benehme mich immer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (13. Januar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich benehme mich immer....



reusper, hust...

die Freundin


----------



## [email protected] (13. Januar 2009)

2 gegen Einen ist unfair!


----------



## Toblerone (13. Januar 2009)

mein 1. Rennen, Willingen, kurz nach dem Krieg!




mein letztes Rennen, einiges später!


----------



## Il Capitano (14. Januar 2009)

man die bilder machen schon wieder so richtig lust
von mir werden dann auch ein paar kommen hehe


----------



## dominik-deluxe (14. Januar 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> So hier Bilder von meinem ersten Rennen im neuen Jahr
> Winterserie Bocholt 2009, 1. Lauf
> Fotos: Baumschuppser



was macht denn der reflektor fahrer da vor dir?


----------



## NEO 1980 (15. Januar 2009)




----------



## SBIKERC (15. Januar 2009)

^^*hehe*
das zweite Bild entstand ca. eine halbe Runde nach dem Start, ich stand ziemlich weit hinten und bis man da durch ist dauert eben

Einige waren aber auch auf Ihren Winterbike/Zweitbike (schätze ich mal) unterwegs.


----------



## Meridaracer (15. Januar 2009)

NEO 1980 schrieb:


>



Moin...


----------



## SBIKERC (18. Januar 2009)

3. und letzter Lauf von der Winterserie in Bocholt
leider 2 Runden vor Schluß ausgeschieden wegen Durchschlag hinten


----------



## ccpirat (18. Januar 2009)

Is das jedes mal die selbe Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. Januar 2009)

ISt hinter dir ein SKS fahrer :-O ?


----------



## HB76 (18. Januar 2009)

@sbikerc, fährst du da nur mit um hier fotos posten zu können??


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. Januar 2009)

HB76 schrieb:


> @sbikerc, fährst du da nur mit um hier fotos posten zu können??


@HB76 bist du hier nur angemeldet, um überflüssige kommentare zu posten?


----------



## 4l3x (18. Januar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ISt hinter dir ein SKS fahrer :-O ?



eher vor ihm.. Markus Schulte-Lünzum.


----------



## warrior bike (18. Januar 2009)

ich komme aus croatien donji miholjac ,und hier ein paar fotos von mein club maraton-tem 
heute 18.01.2009. -4


----------



## [email protected] (18. Januar 2009)

Rennen?

@4l3x
Ja ich glaube auch eher das Er vor Ihm ist 
Hab cih mir schon  gedacht das das der Lünzum ist...


----------



## 4l3x (18. Januar 2009)

lest doch mal die Ergebnisse im Internet anstatt zu vermuten...

dass das hier nicht ganz sinnfrei ist..
Bad Saldethfurt 08


----------



## SBIKERC (19. Januar 2009)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Is das jedes mal die selbe Runde?



ja war jedes mal die selbe Strecke aber da beim ersten mal nur wenig Schnee lag, beim 2-ten Lauf viel Schnee + Eis war und diesesmal der Matsch die Strecke heimgesucht  hatte war die Strecke jedesmal anders zu fahren 

mit meinem Ergebnissen in der Serie kann kann ich nicht ganz zufrieden sein aber was will man machen
Lauf 1. -> krank
Lauf 2. -> ging ganz gut aber eben noch nicht wieder fit
Lauf 3. -> Platten 2 Runden vor Schluß


----------



## mete (19. Januar 2009)

2008

EBM, schön mit Platten in der letzten Runde...



und zwei lustige , lustige Crossrennen...das war's...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (19. Januar 2009)

Hi SBIKERC



SBIKERC schrieb:


> ja war jedes mal die selbe Strecke aber da beim ersten mal nur wenig Schnee lag, beim 2-ten Lauf viel Schnee + Eis war und diesesmal der Matsch die Strecke heimgesucht  hatte war die Strecke jedesmal anders zu fahren



Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, beim 1. Lauf hats wohl um 0°C gehabt und beim 2. eher so -3°C oder noch kälter..?
und gestern wohl so mind. +5° oder?



> mit meinem Ergebnissen in der Serie kann kann ich nicht ganz zufrieden sein aber was will man machen
> Lauf 1. -> krank
> Lauf 2. -> ging ganz gut aber eben noch nicht wieder fit
> Lauf 3. -> Platten 2 Runden vor Schluß



Tja war halt weng Pech aber immerhin konntest du trotz Krankheit den 1. Lauf zuende fahren, und des ist ja auch was wert.  

Warst sicher voll heiss auf Race, gell?  

Wieviel Runden und wieviel Km und Hm warens pro Runde? 


Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald 
Sw-Biker


----------



## [email protected] (20. Januar 2009)

Der Herr Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## SBIKERC (20. Januar 2009)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi SBIKERC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe 
das Rennen hatte 13 Runden a 2 km...hm weiß ich gar nicht, waren aber nicht viele

denke als nächstes fahre ich den Poison Cup und dann hfftl ohne irgendwelche Erkrankungen bzw Pannen


----------



## Meridaracer (20. Januar 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> hehe
> das Rennen hatte 13 Runden a 2 km...hm weiß ich gar nicht, waren aber nicht viele
> 
> denke als nächstes fahre ich den Poison Cup und dann hfftl ohne irgendwelche Erkrankungen bzw Pannen



vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal hab es auch eingeplant


----------



## bikehumanumest (20. Januar 2009)

mete schrieb:


> 2008
> 
> EBM, schön mit Platten in der letzten Runde...
> 
> ...



EBM, die Steigung war 1997 auch schon dabei...war mein erster Marathon,leider keine fotos...vielleicht bin ich 09 mal wieder dabei...

jetzt gibts ja sportograph zb. Finale 24h 2008





joe


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Januar 2009)

auch kann, auch will!
finale 2008:




mehr @home


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (21. Januar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Der Herr Schwarzwaldbiker



Haja Herr Büschi  
Ich werd ganz wuschig wenn ich die Racebilder hier anschau. 

Grüße


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (21. Januar 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> hehe



 



> das Rennen hatte 13 Runden a 2 km...hm weiß ich gar nicht, waren aber nicht viele



Oha 13 Runden sind ganz schön viel.  Die 26 Km sind für ein XC race auch ganz ordentlich



> denke als nächstes fahre ich den Poison Cup und dann hfftl ohne irgendwelche Erkrankungen bzw Pannen



Ahja. 
Ich wünsch dir schonmal Gesundheit + viel Erfolg dafür. 

Grüße


----------



## [email protected] (22. Januar 2009)

> hehe
> das Rennen hatte 13 Runden a 2 km...hm weiß ich gar nicht, waren aber nicht viele
> 
> 
> denke als nächstes fahre ich den Poison Cup und dann hfftl ohne irgendwelche Erkrankungen bzw Pannen





> vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal hab es auch eingeplant



Beim PC bin ich auch dabei =)


----------



## speedy76 (8. Februar 2009)

ich hab da auch mal welche von mir zum posten.  Da wars wenigstens sonnig und warm. Der Schnee hier nervt solangsam   

Albstadt Classics 2008




... und 2009 natürlich auch wieder  

Singen 2008





grüße aus Albstadt


----------



## [email protected] (15. Februar 2009)

Poison Cup Kottenheim!
Platz 3 im ersten rennen fand ich gut in der letzten Runde noch 2 überholt  aber 5 Stürtze und 3 mal gegen ein baum :-(

















Und da lag er...












LG DaviD


----------



## Christian Back (16. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Poison Cup Kottenheim!
> Platz 3 im ersten rennen fand ich gut in der letzten Runde noch 2 überholt  aber 5 Stürtze und 3 mal gegen ein baum :-(
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht das nächste Mal ohne dunkle Brille... 











Spässken...!

Glückwunsch meinerseits.


----------



## [email protected] (16. Februar 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Vielleicht das nächste Mal ohne dunkle Brille...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke, aber mit der Dunklen Brille ließ es sich ganz gut fahren war ja Sonnenschein auf Schnee...


----------



## Christian Back (16. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Danke, aber mit der Dunklen Brille ließ es sich ganz gut fahren war ja Sonnenschein auf Schnee...


----------



## Arndtbarnd (16. Februar 2009)

Hab ich grad gefunden, aus der Kategorie: "Matsch fun"

So schmeckts am besten:





In der letzten Runde - Motivation gleich null:


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. Februar 2009)

Also wenn ich die letzten Bilder so betrachte: mir leuchtet der Sinn von Schutzblechen, ja richtig gelesen, Schutzblechen am Race-MTB immer mehr ein.  *ja; ich weiß das gilt allg. als ästhetische Todsünde*aber wenn's nützt, warum nicht*

Na gut, alternativ kann man sich ja ein Mudflap auf die Nase kleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (18. Februar 2009)

Arndtbarnd schrieb:


> Hab ich grad gefunden, aus der Kategorie: "Matsch fun"
> 
> So schmeckts am besten:
> 
> ...



yeaaaar Erzgebirgsmarathon Seiffen und bestimmt 2006 denn 07 und 08 war geiles Wetter.


----------



## Arndtbarnd (24. Februar 2009)

Ja, 2005 und 2006 war es etwas regnerisch. 
Von 05 hab ich noch dieses Bild:




Und übrigens sind die Michelin XCR Dry im Nassen nicht so der Brüller (sagt ja schon der Name).

2008 war besseres Wetter:


----------



## Meridaracer (24. Februar 2009)

Welche Distanz fährst du denn da immer?


----------



## Arndtbarnd (24. Februar 2009)

100km


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (27. Februar 2009)

der sohn kann es besser als der papa 






1. platz

mfg
frank


----------



## zingel (27. Februar 2009)

*vom 08er EBM hab ich auch noch ein paar gefunden...*


----------



## [email protected] (27. Februar 2009)

Ich  hab jetzt eher an 95 gedacht^^


----------



## bikehumanumest (27. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich  hab jetzt eher an 95 gedacht^^



egal welches Jahr... Ich liebe die entsetzten Blicke der Fahrer die Ihr Carbon-Fully über die Wurzeln tragen wenn der Hardtailfahrer mit Starrgabel und einem Grinsen im Gesicht auf der Ideallinie an Ihnen vorbeizieht...:

joe
wenn die knochen grad mal mitspielen auch starr unterwegs


----------



## agrohardtail (27. Februar 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> egal welches Jahr... Ich liebe die entsetzten Blicke der Fahrer die Ihr Carbon-Fully über die Wurzeln tragen wenn der Hardtailfahrer mit Starrgabel und einem Grinsen im Gesicht auf der Ideallinie an Ihnen vorbeizieht...:
> 
> joe
> wenn die knochen grad mal mitspielen auch starr unterwegs



sind auch meistens die die vor ihrer frau argumentieren das nen carbon fully die schneller macht, bekomme das immer im laden mit^^ aber im wald bergab trifft man sie dann meistens schiebend an^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (27. Februar 2009)

geiler Helm zingel.   wie hast du bei dem rennen abgeschnitten??


----------



## zingel (27. Februar 2009)

naja, mein Bike hat zumindest den Classic-Bike-Contest am Vorabend gewonnen.


----------



## gtbiker (27. Februar 2009)

hey zingel, danke für die absolut trauumhaften Bilder vom ebm 

Danke!


----------



## herr.gigs (28. Februar 2009)

Hey Zingel, gute Bilder, bist du auch in Frammersbach mitgefahren? http://www.spessart-bike.de/Marathon/marathon.html


----------



## zingel (28. Februar 2009)

nein, wir Schweizer waren hauptsächlich wegen dem Yetitreffen angereist.


----------



## jones (28. Februar 2009)

find ich cool so ein retro-start 

allerdings wären mir die alten helme nicht so ganz geheuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (16. März 2009)

^^starke Sache mit den alten Schätzchen


----------



## SBIKERC (16. März 2009)

Poison Cup 2009, 3. Lauf Ochtendung
ohne Glanz von meiner Seite aber doch ganz nette Bilder


----------



## nebeljäger (16. März 2009)

@zingel

 yeah......rock and roll.....


----------



## a.nienie (16. März 2009)

@zingel: respekt! 
bin jetzt (mal wieder) 2 monate starrgabel gefahren
erstaunlich was da doch noch geht.
die kette hat aber auch hart arbeiten müssen (bild 8).


----------



## Randy Andy (17. März 2009)

@ Zingel

Ganz großes Kino!!!!!! Neben Tomacs Yeti ist das weiße am absolut schönsten. Selbst die Bullseye Naben in Rot/Blau. Den ersten SPD Schuh, n weißer Turbo, 48er Ketteblatt, Accutrax.....
so n Original hab ich schon seit sehr langer Zeit nichtmehr gesehen. Wunderbar!!!

Randy


----------



## zingel (17. März 2009)

thx! 

das weisse gehört dem babushido, der sich auch ab und zu im Forum rumtreibt. Ich hab das Camo. Es sind beide von 1988.

Da die Classic-Welle auch hier ein paar Fans zu finden scheint, leg ich noch ein wenig nach, auch wenn die Fotografen eher langweilige Streckenabschnitte wählten...


*Swiss Bike Masters 2007* 75km / 3500hm

































*Schweizer Nationalpark Marathon 2008* 138km / 4000hm



























dieses Jahr wird's wohl noch einige mehr geben


----------



## a.nienie (18. März 2009)

freaks


----------



## Don Trailo (18. März 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> freaks



aber mit viel style


----------



## [email protected] (18. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> aber mit viel style



Da hat jeder andere Ansichten


----------



## Don Trailo (18. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Da hat jeder andere Ansichten



so hoffe ich doch! aber echt, klassiker fahren und 
auch das outfit von anno dazumal, finde ich schon ne klasse für sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. März 2009)

Geiles Bike, geiles Foto und noch starr! Gruss aus den 90ern und Hut ab!





dominique schrieb:


> Nationalpark Marathon Kurz Strecke, Kat. Rang 2 Gesamt Rang 18


----------



## trek 6500 (19. März 2009)

...die alten bikes mag ich auch sehr - die outfits dagegen weniger ..brrr.....


----------



## ralfathome (7. April 2009)

moin,
vom Cycle team race in Buchholz 2008




Gruß
ralf


----------



## jon348 (8. April 2009)

Sehr coole Fotos von Zingel! So was kennen ja einige der jungen Hasen hier gar nicht mehr...das waren die guten alten Zeiten...


----------



## Gottsfeld (9. April 2009)

Hab auch noch eins gefunden
24h Rennen in München


----------



## [email protected] (13. April 2009)

Poisonbike-cup Boos. (War nicht mein Tag)
Erste KM noch geführt.




mit lockerem tempo auf Platz 7! Jahrgang 92 Platz 2!




Gesamtwertung platz 4! Punktgleich mit dem 3. platzierten.





LG DaviD


----------



## Deleted 76843 (19. April 2009)

Noch 2 Bilder von gestern:
Lugano Tesserete Racer Bikes Cup 2009 (ehemals Swisspower)









Mfg


----------



## Nafets190 (19. April 2009)

Was habt ihr alle schönes Wetter.
Der Einklang des EMC sah gestern etwa so aus:









Spass gemacht hat es dennoch (wie man am Gesichtsausdruck sieht).
Mit meinem Ergebnis bin ich nicht so zufrieden. Dafür um eine Erfahrung reicher nämlich das der Raceking am HR für solche Verhältnisse absolut für die Tonne ist.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## th1nk (19. April 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Noch 2 Bilder von gestern:
> Lugano Tesserete Racer Bikes Cup 2009 (ehemals Swisspower)
> 
> 
> ...



Und, wie liefs so?

Ich werde dann ev. in Solothurn und Gränichen auch mitmischen, mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (19. April 2009)

Naja..kein Glanz von meiner Seite aber viel Erfahrung gewonnen. Mit viel Pech untewegs..beim einfahren gestürzt dann Schaltauge und Schaltwerk verbogen also mit ratterndem Antrieb on the way. Aber das wichtigste, es hat richtig Spass gemacht. Solothurn und Gränichen bin ich beide auch dabei. Solothurn wird sicher spitze über das Messegelände der BikeDays. Dürfte wohl mehrere 1000 Zuschauer haben. Und Gränichen in der Kiesgrube.. 

Mfg


----------



## MöveBasti (20. April 2009)

hier beim bundesliga rennen in münsingen war einfach nur sch..ß wetter


----------



## Meridaracer (20. April 2009)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle schönes Wetter.
> Der Einklang des EMC sah gestern etwa so aus:
> 
> 
> ...



Na das der Race King bei dem Wetter nur Müll ist, hät ich dir aber auch sagen können  Der Speed King währe da eine alternative gewesen. Mit dem bin ich letztes Jahr gut durchgekommen und da wars ja auch nicht gerade trocken. Aber ab dem 2. Lauf bin ich auch wieder dabei. 

Ich war ja in Thüringen beim Kyffhäuser Marathon und da war das Wetter auch nicht wirklich schön und war von oben bis unten ein brauner Fleck.


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2009)

MöveBasti schrieb:


> hier beim bundesliga rennen in münsingen war einfach nur sch..ß wetter



Hattest aber ne gute  Startposition 
Hätte man mehr drau machen können


----------



## MöveBasti (20. April 2009)

@büschi das sagt der richtige  ich hab ziemlich hinten gestranden bin nur gut gestartet aber also ich nach dem starthügel wieder aufs bike gesprungen bin waren mein glieds komplett zu und ich bin nicht in di pedale gekommen erst nach mehreren versuchen.leider hatte ich das propblem das ganz rennen über nach jeder laufpassage


----------



## Meridaracer (20. April 2009)

MöveBasti schrieb:


> @büschi das sagt der richtige  ich hab ziemlich hinten gestranden bin nur gut gestartet aber also ich nach dem starthügel wieder aufs bike gesprungen bin waren mein glieds komplett zu und ich bin nicht in di pedale gekommen erst nach mehreren versuchen.leider hatte ich das propblem das ganz rennen über nach jeder laufpassage



Was hast du denn für Schuhe bzw. Pedale?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hänschen (20. April 2009)

Wenn er die #1055 ist das wohl Eggbeater.


----------



## Meridaracer (20. April 2009)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Wenn er die #1055 ist das wohl Eggbeater.



Dann würde es mich um so mehr wundern wenn er da nicht in die Pedale gekommen ist.


----------



## MöveBasti (20. April 2009)

ja das sind die eggbeater pedale hat mich selbst gewundert da die ziemlich gut bei solchen bedingung sein sollen aber das war auch echt extrem vom boden her in münsingen .das pedal war in um die feder herum ziemlich zu und von den cleats hat man nach dem rennen auch nicht mehr alzuviel gesehen


----------



## Meridaracer (20. April 2009)

MöveBasti schrieb:


> ja das sind die eggbeater pedale hat mich selbst gewundert da die ziemlich gut bei solchen bedingung sein sollen aber das war auch echt extrem vom boden her in münsingen .das pedal war in um die feder herum ziemlich zu und von den cleats hat man nach dem rennen auch nicht mehr alzuviel gesehen



Naja die Cleats sind auch nicht wirklich der Hammer. Hatte die auch mal und waren dauernd verschlissen und irgendwann haben die Federn auch soviel spiel das man es kaum noch aushält und im Gegensatz zu den anderen Herstellern kann man ja hier nix nachstellen oder so. Habe ich aus diesen Gründen von den Pedalen schon seit längerem getrennt.


----------



## ccpirat (20. April 2009)

Mal 2 Fotos von gestern


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2009)

Wo war denn das?


----------



## ccpirat (21. April 2009)

in Pirna, einer kleinen Stadt nähe Dresden


----------



## Domme02 (21. April 2009)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Mal 2 Fotos von gestern


cooles bike (endlich mal wieder nen schönes HT) und cooles outfit
Wie hast du denn Abgeschnitten?


----------



## eiji (27. April 2009)

Yankee Springs Time Trail 2009 (Einzelzeitfahren)


----------



## Nafets190 (27. April 2009)

EMC in Mehren. War super .













Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiff88 (27. April 2009)

@stefan, hast ja ne gute platzierung eingefahren..





















PS: Bis auf den Überschlag in der erstern Runde und die Startnummer die irgendwo auf der Autobahn liegt( vor dem Start verloren) wars ganz gut...

Nach dem Sturz war ich einfach außer Tritt und die Rippe tat auch weh..

eigentlich war mehr drin..
war halt ne RR strecke;-)

mfg


----------



## Nafets190 (27. April 2009)

Steffen,

habe deinen Sturz gesehen, sah ziemlich unangenehm aus. Hast dich dafür aber wieder ganz gut platziert. Habe gegen Ende der 3. Runde fast nen Krampf in den Waden bekommen und dann etwas langsamer gemacht sonst wär ich dir noch etwas auf die Pelle gerückt.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Stiff88 (27. April 2009)

das wichtigste war sowieso, dass meinem fuji nix passiert ist

mfg

vll gibts ja noch bilder von meinem abflug..


----------



## de_hippi (27. April 2009)

hier auch noch 2 Bilder von mir.
War meine erste CC Veranstaltung. Dafür fand ichs ganz ok


----------



## [email protected] (28. April 2009)

@ Hippi: Warst ja sogar vor dem Steffen, nciht shclecht .

Bie mir ist es nicht so gut gelaufen. Plat 4 u19 gesamt 39.



 

 

 



LG DaviD


----------



## IGGY (28. April 2009)




----------



## 4l3x (28. April 2009)

das nächste mal mit anderen socken! 
ansonsten schönes bild


----------



## IGGY (28. April 2009)

Ja die hat meine Frau eingepackt. Habe auch schon einen Rüffel vom ganzen Team bekommen 
Ich konnte mir den ganzen Tag so Sprüche wie "da kommt der IGGY mit den Kommunionsocken" anhören


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. April 2009)

Sundern von Samstag, aber wem sage ich das 




Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (28. April 2009)

man lässt doch keine frau der welt die tasche packen fürn fahrradrennen!
die dürfen höchstens die brote schmieren


----------



## IGGY (28. April 2009)

Ja ich weis


----------



## de_hippi (28. April 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @ Hippi: Warst ja sogar vor dem Steffen, nciht shclecht ....



ja das stimmt.
leider war der start kacke. da musste ich von fast ganz hinten starten. wenn dann meine waden in der letzten runde ihre arbeit noch verrichtet hätten, würde jetzt auf dem regal ein pokal stehen 

schade, dass ich am samstag nicht nach traben-trabach kommen kann. so cc macht ja doch spaß ;-) naja, es gibt ja noch ein paar rennen diese saison...


----------



## M!ke (29. April 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


>



Ich an deiner Stelle hätt gesagt, daß es Kompressionssocken sind  Leider sind se dafür zu kurz...


----------



## IGGY (30. April 2009)

Ne die waren auch in der Tasche!


----------



## Meridaracer (30. April 2009)

Ich kapiere echt nicht was die Dinger (Kompresionssocken) überhaupt bringen sollen. Und schon gar wenn man Sie eh erst ne Stunde oder so vor dem Rennen anzieht. ??? Wenn dann müsste man diese doch schon über die Nacht tragen damit diese Ihr volle Wirkung ausführen können ??? Also ich kapiere es net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (5. Mai 2009)

EMC in Traben-Trarbach


----------



## [email protected] (6. Mai 2009)

@ Nafets: Rasier dir mal die Beine =D

Eifel Mosel-Cup die Drtte Traben Trabach.
Nach einem Sturtz und seinen Folgen (Kettendreher) leider nur Platz 2 

















 

Lg DaviD


----------



## Deleted 76843 (6. Mai 2009)

@bueschi darf ich mal fragen was das für ein Helm ist? Uvex Boss Race?

Mfg


----------



## Christian Back (6. Mai 2009)

Richtiech ! Rasierte Stäbchen für die gute Moral !!! 

Apropos Stäbchen: sag mal, David, hast du ´ne Allergie oder so was? Oder woher kommen die ganzen Beulen an deinen Beinen ?


----------



## [email protected] (6. Mai 2009)

Ist ein Uvex fp1race

Ich weiß auch nicht, die kommen immer beim Radfahren?!


----------



## de_hippi (6. Mai 2009)

@bueschi
Ist es nicht immer sehr umständlich sich die Flasche aus dem Trikot zu kramen?
Oder ist das Leichtbau der neuen Generation?


----------



## Da Anhänger (6. Mai 2009)

die Flasch im trikot ist am sichersten die verliert kein Mensch und der flachenhalter wird als positiver nebenefekt auch gespart!

die knubbel im bein hat er vom vielen reintreten um wieder auf de n vordermann aufzufahren um ihn auszulutschen wenn er dranbleiben kann..


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (6. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @ Nafets: Rasier dir mal die Beine =D
> 
> Eifel Mosel-Cup die Drtte Traben Trabach.
> Nach einem Sturtz und seinen Folgen (Kettendreher) leider nur Platz 2
> ...



Hi 


Na da warst ja cool drauf beim Race - noch dem Fotograf winken; VR anheben und so. 
Hätt bloß noch n Nosewheelie gefehlt. 

Coole Pics. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Christian Back (7. Mai 2009)

David war wohl nur fröhlich, weil er mit komplettem Hinterrad unterwegs war...


----------



## [email protected] (7. Mai 2009)

Genau war mal was anderes =D 
Ein bisschen Spaß braucht man beim Rennen auch =D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (7. Mai 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> David war wohl nur fröhlich, weil er mit komplettem Hinterrad unterwegs war...



Oha. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (7. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Genau war mal was anderes =D







> Ein bisschen Spaß braucht man beim Rennen auch =D



Des ist ne gute Einstellung! 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## [email protected] (7. Mai 2009)

In Münsingen bin ich in der letzten runde von einem Platten nicht verschont geblieben und auf der Felge weiter gefahren. Und das meint Er =D


----------



## Deleted 76843 (7. Mai 2009)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Des ist ne gute Einstellung!
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Schwarzwaldbiker




hmhm..ich weiss ja nicht, aber für mich ist Spass immer noch einer der Hauptfaktoren. Wenn man nach einem Rennen kommen kann und letzter war und sagt mit einem dicken Smile "Es hat Spass gemacht" dann wars ein gutes Rennen 
Klar ein bisschen, oder vieleicht auch ein bisschen mehr Wettkampfgeist gehört schon dazu..


----------



## [email protected] (7. Mai 2009)

Also ich glaube meine Wettkampf Einstellung ist genau richtig Schlecht platziere ich mich ja nicht gerade.


----------



## Christian Back (7. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> In Münsingen bin ich in der letzten runde von einem Platten nicht verschont geblieben und auf der Felge weiter gefahren. Und das meint Er =D



Das hat mir gefallen! Wenn mir auch die Tränen kamen ob des Materials...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (8. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> In Münsingen bin ich in der letzten runde von einem Platten nicht verschont geblieben und auf der Felge weiter gefahren. Und das meint Er =D



Ui, ahso deswegen.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (9. Mai 2009)

Racerbikescup am Velo Festival in Solothurn.





Leider ein bisschen zu spät und schon in der Lande Phase 









Mfg


----------



## Nafets190 (9. Mai 2009)

Das erste Bild is der Hammer Leider nur von hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (9. Mai 2009)

ja stimmt von vorne wärs besser. man kann den absprungpunkt ja nur erahnen. trotzdem schöne bilder!
warum bist du beim 3. bild über die treppen gefahren und nicht nicht auf der schräge links im bild. das wär doch bestimmt schneller gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (9. Mai 2009)

Jap hast du recht allerdings kommt unten eine so scharve Kurve in die Unterführung rein (die war 2 geteilt) dass du fast nicht drum rum kommst. Also hab ich die Linie gewählt oben die Schräge und dann auf die Treppe wechseln. 

Bilder von vorne hat ev der Fotograph gemacht, das sind Privat Bilder. Mal sehn, aber irgendwie hatz dann doch nie ein Bild von mir in der Gallerie

Mfg


----------



## [email protected] (10. Mai 2009)

Soll man das Rad beim Rennen nicht am Boden halten?!


----------



## Domme02 (10. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Soll man das Rad beim Rennen nicht am Boden halten?!


also schneller ist es. aber mehr spaß macht es zu springen.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (10. Mai 2009)

Jap ganz genau! Schneller wäre es am Boden zu bleiben. Aber den Sprung konnte ich mir nicht entgehn lassen


----------



## [email protected] (10. Mai 2009)

Was für ne Platzierung?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (11. Mai 2009)

Weit hinten 44! Seit ich dieses Jahr von Hard zu Junior gewechselt habe, habe ich grosse Probleme mit den mehr als doppelt so langen Rennen und natürlich die ältere Konkurenz.

Mfg


----------



## th1nk (11. Mai 2009)

Naja geht noch, ich bin in der Fun Kategorie am Sonntag gestartet, bin erst am Samstag Abend aus Südfrankreich heimgekommen, habe mich dann am Sonntagmorgen trotzdem total übermüdet an den Start gekämpft, bin dort auch gut weggekommen und dann bei diesem Steilstück, wo es so heftig runter ging im Wald gestürzt (gleich in der ersten Runde). Dann musste ich zuerst ca. 7 Minuten warten bis ich wieder ein Lücke fand um weiterzufahren, später folgte dann noch ein Sturz...War eine Katastrophe.
Ach ja, Bilder kommen dann noch irgendwann....Habe glaub auch irgendwo noch ein paar.


----------



## [email protected] (11. Mai 2009)

Hard zu Junior?!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (11. Mai 2009)

Ja ist hier in der CH so:

Hard Jahrgang 93-94
Junioren Jahrgang 91-92

(Ich hab 92)

Noch kleiner vergleich Streckenlänge:

Hard 16.5 plus Startschlaufe.
Junioren 33km plus Startschlaufe.
Elite Frauen: 33km plus Startschlaufe
Elite Herren: 44km plus Startschlaufe

Warum man gleich von 16 auf 33 springt versteh ich nicht. Aber naja..muss halt die Ausdauer sehr geschliffen werden.

Mfg


----------



## [email protected] (11. Mai 2009)

Ich bin auch vom 92 Jahrgang und fahre auch Junioren.
Bei Bundesliga müssen wir 1:30 fahren und soweit ich weiß die u17er 60Min.


----------



## Domme02 (11. Mai 2009)

das mit den altern verstehe ich auch bei den rennen in meiner umgebung nicht. ich fahre u17 und muss zb. bei einem rennen nur 10km fahren obwohl die junioren 15km, herren/elite 25km fahren. ich verstehe nicht warum wir so wenig fahren müssen. schlecht sind wir ja nicht, oftmals machen wir die herren sogar fertig


----------



## [email protected] (11. Mai 2009)

Weil die äteren *eigentlich* auch besser sein sollten =D


----------



## Domme02 (11. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Weil die äteren *eigentlich* auch besser sein sollten =D


ja manche sind das auch aber eben nicht alle. warum machen die veranstalter, dass eigentlich so? meinen die, dass wir keine 20km aushalten? ich finde es schon fast albern 1-2h anfahrt zu haben um dann 30min zu fahren.


----------



## [email protected] (11. Mai 2009)

Die meisten MHK fahrer sind stärker als "wir" normalen Jugendfahrer.
Das ist eine gute Frage.
30 Minuten sind schon sehr wenig.
Na klar die "großen" haben schon mehr erfahrung und können deshalbt auch länger fahren?
Falsch wäre es auch wenn U15 so viel fahren würde wie MHk oder älter oder?


----------



## Domme02 (11. Mai 2009)

ja bei den u15 verstehe ich das.die gehen schon oft zu überstürtzt an die sache ran. grade beim start ist denen alles egal. und deswegen gibt es da auch viele stürze.
mehr erfahrung haben die großen meistens schon aber imo nicht wesentlich. 
Mir geht es ja nur darum, dass wir noch nicht einmal die hälfte der männer strecke fahren. ein bisschen weniger wäre ja ok. Andererseits lassen die veranstalter der challenge4mtb ( regionale mtb-Rennserie)  u17 mit den großen die 3h von detmold und 8h von barntrup fahren. da sehe ich dann mal gar keinen sinn mehr warum wir dann bei anderen rennen so wenig fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. Mai 2009)

Es gibt auch u15 Fahrer die uns in Grund und Boden fahren.
Dann sprech den veranstalter doch mal drauf an.
Fahr doch mal ein Bundesligarennen. Dann reicht dir eine Stunde auch


----------



## Domme02 (11. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Es gibt auch u15 Fahrer die uns in Grund und Boden fahren.
> Dann sprech den veranstalter doch mal drauf an.
> Fahr doch mal ein Bundesligarennen. Dann reicht dir eine Stunde auch


..fahr doch mal ein bundesliagrennen. würde ich echt gerne. geht aber schlecht. 
hab auch nichts gegen eine stunde gesagt. nur gegen 30min.


----------



## [email protected] (11. Mai 2009)

Wieso geht das nicht?! keine Lizenz?! 
Ja 30 Minuten ist echt unnötig!


----------



## Domme02 (12. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wieso geht das nicht?! keine Lizenz?!
> Ja 30 Minuten ist echt unnötig!



ne hab keine lizenz. außerdem gehöre ich noch nicht einmal in unserer regionalen serie zu den besten. kann ja noch werden


----------



## [email protected] (12. Mai 2009)

ich gehöre auch nciht zu den "besten" und fahre auch Bundesliga. Lizenz kannst du jetzt auch noch beantragen ist in einem Monat da. In welcher Region lebst ud denn?


----------



## Domme02 (12. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ich gehöre auch nciht zu den "besten" und fahre auch Bundesliga. Lizenz kannst du jetzt auch noch beantragen ist in einem Monat da. In welcher Region lebst ud denn?



Ostwestfalen Lippe. in der nähe von paderborn. wie schneidest du so in der Bundesliga ab?


----------



## Bassi.s (12. Mai 2009)

Hi,

da ihr gerade darüber redet, welche Voraussetzungen muss ich für eine Lizenz, um Bundesliga fahren zu können, erfüllen? Brauche ich nur einen Verein?


----------



## S*P*J (13. Mai 2009)

Hi RACER, ich habe eine Bitte an euch und zwar Votet bei www.bist-du-stark-genug.com für mich. 
Ich bin der Markus O. und das Foto ist letzes Jahr bei der Bay. CC-Meisterschaft entstanden. Der hintere bin ich, war aber noch in der vorletzten Runde  






BIG THX

@bassi, ja du musst nur Mitglied in einen Radsportverein werden und ein C-Lizens lösen. Dann darfst du bei der Bundesliga B/C Rennen fahren.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2009)

in Münsingen wurde ich 64. von über 90 aber mit einem Platten. In Saalhausen wurde ich bei einem von mir einer sehr schwachen ersten Runde 51. Aber ich war nohc mit keinem meiner Ergebnisse zufireden. Bin aber auch noch ein "Neuling". 

Bassi.s Um bei einem Bundesliga-Rennen zu starten benötigst du eine Lizenz und für eine Lizenz benötigst du einen Verein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (13. Mai 2009)

Nach Zusammenlegung der A mit B/C und Masters Klasse gerade 
bei den interessanten Rennen macht Buli fahren aber keinen Spaß mehr. 

Zum Glück gibt es auch schöne regionale Rennserien, die mit Lizenz
dann wenigstens eine anständige Länge haben. Außerdem schauen
da auch immer wieder internationale Fahrer vorbei, wie z.B. vorgestern
beim Tälercup in Wittnau 9 Fahrer aus dem U23 Nationalkader der USA.

Thb


----------



## alberto6 (13. Mai 2009)

...nach dem rennen!

von li nach re! 3. mauro bettin (full dynamix) - 1. mike felderer (sintesi) - 2. walter costa (corratec world team) 4. ich


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2009)

Wer von den bist du?
Und was für eine Veranstaltung war das?


----------



## alberto6 (13. Mai 2009)

hallo!

alberto smesic, mein name, und das war beim mtb marathon in spilimbergo/it (95km)!

lg
alberto!!!


----------



## drivingghost (13. Mai 2009)

letztes wochenende fast vor der haustür:


----------



## herr.gigs (13. Mai 2009)

Har har 
Das geilste ist der Zuschauer links hinterm Zaun, auch ein Mosbacher den ich über 3 Ecken kenne. Hat mich voll zugeschwallt im Ziel. Seine geilen Sprüche waren mein Highlight an dem Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2009)

Bundesliga Saalhausen.
War nicht mein Tag die erste Runde lief garnicht. In der Zweiten Runde war ich von der Rundenzeit her auf dem 37 Platz, doch dann wurde ich aus dem rennen genommen. Immer wenn´s gut läuft wir man rausgenommen


----------



## Meridaracer (13. Mai 2009)

Bisschen teuer für zwei Runden extra zur Bundesliga zu fahren oder


----------



## Thunderbird (13. Mai 2009)

Ich wÃ¼rde das echt nicht unterstÃ¼tzen.

Wen den Veranstaltern nicht auffÃ¤llt, dass sie plÃ¶tzlich 
40-50 Fahrer weniger am Start haben, bleibt das so. 
Wobei die 500,- â¬ Startgeld denen wahrscheinlich egal sind,
aber die Begleiter und Zuschauer bleiben dann halt auch weg.

Na ja, in Bad Salzdetfurth gibt's noch alle Klassen.
Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.  
Da muss ich jetzt auch mal hin. 

Thb


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Bisschen teuer für zwei Runden extra zur Bundesliga zu fahren oder



Ich bekomme es ja eh bezahlt aber ich finde es einfach Schei$$e. Ich verstehe die 80% regelung eh nicht. Als könnten wir die Führenden nicht vorbei lassen.


----------



## 4l3x (13. Mai 2009)

die 80% regel hat sehr viel sinn  wurde durch diese leider bei der dm rausgenommen. musste leider auch von der letzten reihe starten 

heubach is mir persönlich zu weit deswegen starte ich dort z.b. nicht. aber salzdetfurth ist einfach die geilste strecke.. gefolgt von heubach


----------



## Meridaracer (13. Mai 2009)

Ich verstehe die 80% Regelung schon. Denn erstens kann man nicht immer jemanden vorbei lassen und auch gibt es welche die machen das auch einfach nicht. Und da die Bundesliga nun mal die Klasse der Klassen in Deutschland ist zählt da jede sekunde. Und selbst beim xy Rennen kann es mir selbst mächtig auf den nerv gehen wenn ich einen überrunden muss es aber nicht geht und mir deswegen die Spitze abhaut. Und auch möchte man bestimmt das dadurch manche Fahrer einsicht bekommen und sich dann von der Bundesliga fern halten. Denn Lizenz bekommen kann jeder aber richtig Bundesliga fahren ist was anderes


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2009)

Willst du mir damit sagen das ich nichts drauf habe? 

Auf Heubach freue cih mich auch schon. Die Strecke soll ja nicht shclecht sein.


----------



## Meridaracer (13. Mai 2009)

Nein das wollte ich damit nicht sagen. Ich weiß das du ein guter Fahrer bist und hier Regional steht´s gute Ergebnisse einfährst.
Aber du musst an deinen schwächen arbeiten und vielleicht die erste Runde die zähne mehr zusammen beissen oder anders warm fahren. Denn wenn es auf einmal in der zweiten Runde viel besser läuft machst du vor oder am Anfang des Rennens was falsch. Die erste und letzte Runde sollten beim CC die schnellsten sein.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2009)

Entschuldige mich, dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden.
Wie sollte man sich denn am besten warmfahren? Irgendwas mache ich ja falsch.


----------



## Meridaracer (13. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Entschuldige mich, dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden.
> Wie sollte man sich denn am besten warmfahren? Irgendwas mache ich ja falsch.



Ich glaube es wird hier zu OFF-Topic empfehle dir dazu mal einen Thread auf zu machen dann bekommst du auch von anderen Fahrer feedback ich schreibe dann gern auch was dazu. Auch wenn ich nicht wirklich so der Topfahrer oder Trainier bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (13. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Auf Heubach freue cih mich auch schon. Die Strecke soll ja nicht shclecht sein.


..aber sie wird sehr rutschig sein. es regnet da unten seit montag jeden Tag und am wochenende soll das auch nicht weniger werden. Ich werde samstag beim hobbyrennen starten und euch dann sonntag vom streckenrand zu jubeln. naja werde erst ab der Elite klasse da sein. um kurschat und co zu sehen.
warum off-topic?? solange keine neuen fotos reinkommen könnt ihr euch doch gerne unterhalten.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (13. Mai 2009)

Hi 



[email protected] schrieb:


> Bundesliga Saalhausen.
> War nicht mein Tag die erste Runde lief garnicht. In der Zweiten Runde war ich von der Rundenzeit her auf dem 37 Platz, doch dann wurde ich aus dem rennen genommen. Immer wenn´s gut läuft wir man rausgenommen



Ist schon schade, dass du rausgenommen wurdest. 

Weißt was cool wäre? Wenn du bei der DM in St. Märgen mitfahren würdest. Des ist ganz hier in der Nähe und dort schau ich zu und mach viele Fotos. 
Dann könnten wir uns persönlich kennenlernen. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Deleted 76843 (13. Mai 2009)

Darf ich mal fragen: Bundesliga ist das so was wie bei uns der Racer Bikes Cup? (ich mochte den Namen Swisspower mehr )

Ich wurde bissher glücklicherweise noch nie rausgenommen aus einem Rennen weil ich zuweit zurück war. Wenn du 37 warst, wie viele starten dann überhaupt?

Sorry kenne mich in der Deutschen Szene nicht so aus..

Mfg


----------



## S*P*J (13. Mai 2009)

Hi RACER, ich habe eine Bitte an euch und zwar Votet bei www.bist-du-stark-genug.com für mich. 
Ich bin der Markus O. und das Foto ist letzes Jahr bei der Bay. CC-Meisterschaft entstanden. Das Bild ist anscheinend die Einfahrt in ein Schikane.


----------



## keroson (13. Mai 2009)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Nach Zusammenlegung der A mit B/C und Masters Klasse gerade
> bei den interessanten Rennen macht Buli fahren aber keinen Spaß mehr.
> 
> Zum Glück gibt es auch schöne regionale Rennserien, die mit Lizenz
> ...



Hab mit dem Ami Trainer noch n paar Worte gewechselt. Die waren im Traingscamp in Kirchzarten. Der ein oder andere von denen war aber schon arg Müde. Da ging nicht mehr viel. ABer der SIeger war echt stark, ist hinterher auch im Meistertikot rumgefahren.

Gruß
Der Flaschenspender...


----------



## Meridaracer (13. Mai 2009)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In St. Märgen ist die Elite DM wir also die Nachwuchsklassen bis U23 fahren im hessischen Schotten


----------



## [email protected]b (14. Mai 2009)

keroson schrieb:


> Hab mit dem Ami Trainer noch n paar Worte gewechselt. Die waren im Traingscamp in Kirchzarten. Der ein oder andere von denen war aber schon arg Müde. Da ging nicht mehr viel. ABer der SIeger war echt stark, ist hinterher auch im Meistertikot rumgefahren.
> 
> Gruß
> Der Flaschenspender...



Sind auch in heubach dabei.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> In St. Märgen ist die Elite DM wir also die Nachwuchsklassen bis U23 fahren im hessischen Schotten



Genau!


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Mai 2009)

Naja, während dem Rennen ist zu teuer, also erst hinterher:







Garda Bike Marathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (14. Mai 2009)

Hi Meridaracer



Meridaracer schrieb:


> In St. Märgen ist die Elite DM wir also die Nachwuchsklassen bis U23 fahren im hessischen Schotten



Ahja, ok. schade aber kann man nix machen. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Blauer Sauser (14. Mai 2009)

So! Mal blöd in die Kamera grinsen



Gilserberg, letztes WE


----------



## Domme02 (14. Mai 2009)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> So! Mal blöd in die Kamera grinsen
> Gilserberg, letztes WE


das ist doch mal ein schönes MTB Grinsen


----------



## S*P*J (14. Mai 2009)

DANKE JUNGS FÜR euere Stimmen http://www.bist-du-stark-genug.com/#/1183595771486528/ bitte Votet täglich weiter! Ich brauch den Trip, die Chance auf 10 Tage Action ohne Bike 

Das Foto ist beim OTV-CUP 07 in Weiden entstanden, nachdem die ganzen Ghostler (3Mann) mit Materialdefekt ausgefallen sind konnte ich den 3. Platz belegen.


----------



## alberto6 (15. Mai 2009)

... alpe adria cup in vrtojba/sl

lg
alberto!!!


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2009)

Du fährst aber viel international!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alberto6 (15. Mai 2009)

fahre in it-sl-aut! nach de komm ich leider nicht. würde aber gerne mal einen marathon bei euch fahren!

lg
alberto!!!


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2009)

Kann dir auch einen im Saarland empfehlen.
Von wo bist du denn?


----------



## alberto6 (15. Mai 2009)

...wohne in klagenfurt/kärnten. ist halt leider sehr weit weg!


----------



## epic03 (15. Mai 2009)

da würdest du dich bei einem Marathon im Sauerland auch nur langweilen...


----------



## mig (15. Mai 2009)

im mai in der nähe von schaffhausen:
1. rang bei den "pläuschlern".....
liebe grüsse, mig


----------



## marinito (15. Mai 2009)

Some pics from last month races...


----------



## nebeljäger (15. Mai 2009)

marinito schrieb:


> Some pics from last month races...



races without your vitti


----------



## marinito (15. Mai 2009)

Yes, I race a Marin Indian Fire Trail from 2003...


----------



## alberto6 (17. Mai 2009)

... gestern im heissen steinbruch!


----------



## alberto6 (18. Mai 2009)

AustriaCup St Stefan/Aut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha9289 (18. Mai 2009)

letzte Woche in Singen


----------



## alberto6 (18. Mai 2009)

...geile schuhe hast du da an!


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Mai 2009)

So´n "Geschwindigkeitsrauschbild" mit Grünstich habe ich auch.


----------



## alberto6 (26. Mai 2009)

....nach dem "Venzonassa Marathon" - "leicht" verärgert am Siegerfoto!!!


----------



## Duke Lion (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

die Bilder stammen vom diesjährigen 24 H Rennen in Finale Ligure.

Wir sind im 4er Team dritter geworden und ich kann das Rennen jedem nur empfehlen! Letztes Jahr war das Motto "Ride around the Space", dementsprechend ist der Veranstalter und sein Stab in selbstgemachten "Star Trek" Uniformen unterwegs gewesen. 

Heuer ging es um "Bike to the future" und irgendwie haben die es geschafft *DREI (!)* DeLoreans beizukarren, gekrönt mit einer kleinen Austellung von original Filmrequisiten aus "Zurück in die Zukunft".

Bin gespannt was nächstes Jahr kommt 

Nachts hatten wir eine SX14 und eine M33 von Supernova dabei, so viel Licht war einfach Gold wert!


----------



## Domme02 (28. Mai 2009)

Duke Lion schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die Bilder stammen vom diesjährigen 24 H Rennen in Finale Ligure.
> 
> ...


hört sich nach einem super event an und die fotos sind auch der hammer. ( außer die letzten beiden)


----------



## Domme02 (30. Mai 2009)

hier mal ein Paar Bilder vom Bike the Rock Heubach CC-Hobbyrennen: 

mehr bilder gibts in meinem Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/131532


----------



## Deleted 76843 (30. Mai 2009)

Hast  du den Helm verloren?

Mfg


----------



## Domme02 (30. Mai 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Hast  du den Helm verloren?
> 
> Mfg


ne eigentlich nicht. warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cindarella (30. Mai 2009)

darf man hier auch fotos reinstellen von anderen fahrern??


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Mai 2009)

Cindarella schrieb:


> darf man hier auch fotos reinstellen von anderen fahrern??


Laut Threadtitel nicht, nein

@ Domme02
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, haben wir beide das gleiche Trikot. Du hast Geschmack. Nur fahre ich ein Giant dazu 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Domme02 (30. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Domme02
> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, haben wir beide das gleiche Trikot. Du hast Geschmack. Nur fahre ich ein Giant dazu
> Gruß Kai


nein dich täuscht nicht alles. .....danke
P.S: wenn du jetzt jedem schreiben willst, dass du das gleiche wie jemand hast, hast du viel zu tun hier im forum.


----------



## Cindarella (30. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Laut Threadtitel nicht, nein
> 
> @ Domme02
> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, haben wir beide das gleiche Trikot. Du hast Geschmack. Nur fahre ich ein Giant dazu
> ...


also habt ihr sowas anscheinend nicht,dann werde ich meine fotos leider nicht hier veröffentlichen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Mai 2009)

Cindarella schrieb:


> also habt ihr sowas anscheinend nicht,dann werde ich meine fotos leider nicht hier veröffentlichen


MIR persönlich ist das egal, was du hier einstellst. Ich freue mich über jedes Rennbild 

Hier gibt es die Bilder meiner bisherigen Saison.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Gottsfeld (31. Mai 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> hier mal ein Paar Bilder vom Bike the Rock Heubach CC-Hobbyrennen:



Kann mir mal bitte jmd erklären, warum es eig nur vom Hobby- und Downhillrennen Bilder bei Sportograf gibt und nicht von der BL?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cindarella (31. Mai 2009)

Gottsfeld schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte jmd erklären, warum es eig nur vom Hobby- und Downhillrennen Bilder bei Sportograf gibt und nicht von der BL?


vieleicht weil sie selber nicht auf dem profistatus fotografieren und sich damit ihr brot und wasser damit verdienen??
edit,stimmt,kein einziges gefunden,aber günstig sind sie auch nicht,
kauft jemand von euch  dort die fotos ein??

edit die zweite:warst du heut zufällig bei der bayrischen meisterschaft mit am start??


----------



## Domme02 (31. Mai 2009)

Cindarella schrieb:


> vieleicht weil sie selber nicht auf dem profistatus fotografieren und sich damit ihr brot und wasser damit verdienen??
> edit,stimmt,kein einziges gefunden,aber günstig sind sie auch nicht,
> kauft jemand von euch  dort die fotos ein??
> 
> edit die zweite:warst du heut zufällig bei der bayrischen meisterschaft mit am start??


also bei dem preis von 17 für mehrere bilder müssen sie jawohl profistatus haben Habe die bilder komprimieren lassen vielleicht kommt das dann nicht mehr so gut rüber aber mit den bildern von meiner Digicam sind sie auf keinen fall zu vergleichen.

P.S: an wen sollte das mit der "bayrischen Meisterschaft"?? also ich war nicht da.


----------



## Cindarella (31. Mai 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> also bei dem preis von 17â¬ fÃ¼r mehrere bilder mÃ¼ssen sie jawohl profistatus haben Habe die bilder komprimieren lassen vielleicht kommt das dann nicht mehr so gut rÃ¼ber aber mit den bildern von meiner Digicam sind sie auf keinen fall zu vergleichen.
> 
> P.S: an wen sollte das mit der "bayrischen Meisterschaft"?? also ich war nicht da.



die frage ging an dich,war heut selber da,und habe zum erstenmal was von diesem radioaktiv team gehÃ¶rt.
ich habe etz auch nur gefragt,sonst hÃ¤tte es sein kÃ¶nnen,das ich ein foto von dir habe.
ich mache neben meinem normal beruf auch fotos,nicht fÃ¼r kohle sondern nur aus spass,bin auch kein profi und von daher auch nicht wirklich beziehungen zur BL.
ich selber habe mich auch schon selber bei der internet seite beworben,aber leider ohne ergebniss.
dieses internet portal kann man sich durchaus mit dem bilderverkauf neben bei finazieren,von daher seh ich da ja auch kein profi dahinter.
habe heute mein allererstes cc rennen mit erlebt,und kann sagen,das ich jetzt Ã¶ffter zu cc rennen als fotograf hinpilger
edit:ach quatsch,die frage ging an team radioaktiv!!!!


----------



## Gottsfeld (31. Mai 2009)

Cindarella schrieb:


> edit die zweite:warst du heut zufällig bei der bayrischen meisterschaft mit am start??



Ja, ich hab zufällig mal vorbeigeschaut 
Die Strecke war ja noch geiler als im letzten Jahr.

Damit's nicht ganz off-topic wird hab ich noch zwei Bilder von der Bayerische Meisterschaft in Wüstenselbitz.


----------



## Domme02 (31. Mai 2009)

Cindarella schrieb:


> edit:ach quatsch,die frage ging an team radioaktiv!!!!


achso sorry. 



Cindarella schrieb:


> ....unnd kann sagen,das ich jetzt öffter zu cc rennen als fotograf hinpilger...


warum denn nur als fotograf und nicht als fahrer?? also ich fahre lieber als mich am streckenrand zu langweilen.


----------



## Cindarella (31. Mai 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> warum denn nur als fotograf und nicht als fahrer?? also ich fahre lieber als mich am streckenrand zu langweilen.


ohman ich bring hier alles durcheinander.also ich bevorzuge eher bmx und dünnhill,fahre allerdings lieber dann doch nur mit meinem cityhopper.fahren will ich aus verletzungstechnischen gründen nicht mehr so wirklich.die schulter ist eine heikle stelle
so ich will euren augen was gute tun.mein allererstes cc foto




ob der herr hier auch registriert is?


----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2009)

Gefällt!


----------



## alberto6 (1. Juni 2009)

... "Venzonassa Marathon" in Führung liegend!


----------



## zingel (1. Juni 2009)

alberto6 schrieb:


> ....nach dem "Venzonassa Marathon" - "leicht" verärgert am Siegerfoto!!!



..und warum denn?


----------



## alberto6 (1. Juni 2009)

... bis 3km vor dem ziel 1min45sec vorsprung auf lenart noc. dann war leider in gemona der streckenposten nicht auf position und ich hab eine abzweigung übersehen. musste nach einen halben km umdrehen und es blieb leider nur der 2te platz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!ke (1. Juni 2009)

ohoh, das ist ärgerlich...


----------



## S*P*J (1. Juni 2009)

hier auch ein Bild aus Wüstenselbitz





und bitte Votet täglich für Markus O. http://www.bist-du-stark-genug.com/#/1183595771486528/  THX


----------



## Domme02 (2. Juni 2009)

alberto6 schrieb:


> ... bis 3km vor dem ziel 1min45sec vorsprung auf lenart noc. dann war leider in gemona der streckenposten nicht auf position und ich hab eine abzweigung übersehen. musste nach einen halben km umdrehen und es blieb leider nur der 2te platz!


das ist echt hart. ich wär ausgeflippt und hätte den verkloppt


----------



## Meridaracer (2. Juni 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> das ist echt hart. ich wär ausgeflippt und hätte den verkloppt



Gewalt ist kein Lösung


----------



## Domme02 (2. Juni 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Gewalt ist kein Lösung


...aber eine maßnahme.    
nein keine angst bin kein schlägertyp


----------



## Meridaracer (2. Juni 2009)

Aber ärgerlich ist so eine Situation alle male


----------



## alberto6 (2. Juni 2009)

...hilft alles nichts! man ist selber für die strecke verantwortlich. war leider mit den gedanken schon ein paar kilometer weiter!


----------



## Gottsfeld (2. Juni 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> hier auch ein Bild aus Wüstenselbitz



Geile Perspektive, da schaut eine kleine Bodenwelle auf einmal so spektakulär aus.


----------



## Domme02 (2. Juni 2009)

Gottsfeld schrieb:


> Geile Perspektive, da schaut eine kleine Bodenwelle auf einmal so spektakulär aus.


"kleine bodenwelle"
sieht eher wie ein bombenkrater aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (2. Juni 2009)

Kann zwar nicht mit den spektakulären Aufnahmen von oben mithalten aber immerhin ein Rennfoto. XC Rennen Kollerbeck, 5. Lauf Challenge4MTB 2009 am Samstag:





Grüße Tine


----------



## pd1 (2. Juni 2009)

Hier ein Bild von mir von den 24h von Limburg -Bike Around The Clock-





gruß Patrick


----------



## Marc B (2. Juni 2009)

...in Altlay (EMC Finale). Bin nicht in Form und war unausgeschlafen. Aber Spaß hat es gemacht, vor allem die Serpentinen-Abfahrt


----------



## Domme02 (3. Juni 2009)

von Kollerbeck habe ich auch noch zwei (ich bin der in schwarz/weiß): 
war echt ein super rennen!


----------



## Da Anhänger (3. Juni 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> ...in Altlay (EMC Finale). Bin nicht in Form und war unausgeschlafen. Aber Spaß hat es gemacht, vor allem die Serpentinen-Abfahrt



ich war auch dabei. war ein schönes rennen..war zwar stark patt vom Saarschleifen bike marathon am vortag aber es hat soagar noch für nen 4. platz gereicht..in der altersklasse aber nur.

wo hast denn das foto her?
gruß


----------



## Meridaracer (3. Juni 2009)

Ich fand es in Altlay auch cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (3. Juni 2009)

Altlay...fand ich auch ganz toll...als Zuschauer...

nachdems mir in der Warmfahrrunde einen der vorderen Bremsbeläge zerfetzt hat


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (3. Juni 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> das ist echt hart. ich wär ausgeflippt und hätte den verkloppt



Hi

Jap ist schon sehr ärgerlich aber noch zigmal ärgerlicher wäre es gewesen wenn er 4.! geworden wäre.  Des wär richtig blöd gewesen.


Grüße 
Sw-Biker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (3. Juni 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> von Kollerbeck habe ich auch noch zwei (ich bin der in schwarz/weiß):
> war echt ein super rennen!



Hi 


Wo ist Kollerbeck?

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Marc B (3. Juni 2009)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> wo hast denn das foto her?
> gruß



Von nmbiking.de


----------



## Echinopsis (3. Juni 2009)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Wo ist Kollerbeck?
> ...



Kreis Höxter, nordöstlichster Zipfel von NRW.


----------



## Domme02 (4. Juni 2009)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Kreis Höxter, nordöstlichster Zipfel von NRW.



auch wenn du ja echt weit weg von hier wohnst, ist OWL auf jeden fall eine Reise wert. Und die rennen hier sind auch super


----------



## 4l3x (5. Juni 2009)

mal was vom Schinderhannes... Gesamt Erster mit Bonnekessel und Marcus Wilmes.


----------



## Felixxx (5. Juni 2009)

Bike around the clock am Herthasee nahe Limburg.
Platz 9 Einzelfahrer


----------



## müsing (5. Juni 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Bike around the clock am Herthasee nahe Limburg.
> Platz 9 Einzelfahrer



sehr schönes rad hast du - ist mir am herthasee schon aufgefallen


----------



## ScottErda (5. Juni 2009)

4l3x schrieb:


> mal was vom Schinderhannes... Gesamt Erster mit Bonnekessel und Marcus Wilmes.



Was fährst du denn da für ein Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (5. Juni 2009)

Continental Race King 2.2 mit Notubes Tubelesskit


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2009)

@ 4lx erstmal Glückwunsch  
Ich dachte aber das du schon u23 bist?! 

Von Sonntag Saarschleifen Bike Marathon 

An der Treppe.




Siegerehrung Platz 3




Von Monat Eifel Mosel Cup Finale Altlay

Der baum war schmerzhaft =D 








Siegerehrung Platz 1




Gesamtwertung Platz 2 




LG BüschIII


----------



## 4l3x (6. Juni 2009)

wie kann ich U23 sein, wenn ich in Münsingen schon im Ziel vor dir stand?
aber schön, dass du es dachtest


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juni 2009)

Ich hab dich gefragt ob du u19 bist und da hab cih wahrscheinlich etwas falsches verstanden, sorry  =)


----------



## 4l3x (6. Juni 2009)

naja nicht schlimm. aber warum steckst du die Trinkflasche ins Trikot? das is der letzte schwachsinn...


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juni 2009)

4l3x schrieb:


> naja nicht schlimm. aber warum steckst du die Trinkflasche ins Trikot? das is der letzte schwachsinn...



Warum soll das schwasinnig sein? Jeder hat seine eigenen gewohnheiten


----------



## 4l3x (6. Juni 2009)

1. Zuviel Zeug im Trikot
2. Dauert es zu lange sie rein bzw rauszufummeln
3. Trinkprozess an sich dauert länger
4. Bei nem Flaschenhalter sagen wir ca 30gr kannst du immer variabel auch mal nur kurz an der Flasche nippen und 30gr machen nun wirklich nix aus


----------



## Meridaracer (6. Juni 2009)

4l3x schrieb:


> 1. Zuviel Zeug im Trikot
> 2. Dauert es zu lange sie rein bzw rauszufummeln
> 3. Trinkprozess an sich dauert länger
> 4. Bei nem Flaschenhalter sagen wir ca 30gr kannst du immer variabel auch mal nur kurz an der Flasche nippen und 30gr machen nun wirklich nix aus



Der entscheidende Punkt sind nicht die 30g des Flaschenhalter. Sondern das wenn man das Trikot unnötig erschwert ja auch das ganze Gewicht auf dem Rücken lagert. Dies kostet zusätzlich Muskelkraft und diese Energie könnte man beim Rennen wohl sinnvoller nutzen.


----------



## th1nk (6. Juni 2009)

So wird wiedermal Zeit für ein paar Bilder




Racer Bikescup Solothurn




Racer Bikescup Gränichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (6. Juni 2009)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Kreis Höxter, nordöstlichster Zipfel von NRW.



Hi echinopsis

Ahja, Thx! 

Grüße 
SW-Biker


----------



## Meridaracer (6. Juni 2009)

So ich dann auch ma wieder nach langer Zeit.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juni 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> So ich dann auch ma wieder nach langer Zeit.



Glückwunsch zum SÜdwestmneister


----------



## Meridaracer (7. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum SÜdwestmneister



Dankööö


----------



## alberto6 (8. Juni 2009)

...gestern in rinn, beim 4h paar rennen! leicht "angeschossen"! ... und bei der übergabe!

lg
alberto!!!


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juni 2009)

Saarland und Südwestmeisterschaft.
War sowas von nicht mein Tag: 
Bin schönwetterfahrer =)
Und hatte natürlich mein tollen RaRa drauf =(
Die Kondition und die Kraft haben auch nicht gestimmt.
Die Motivation war auch nciht da.










LG BüschIII


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (9. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Saarland und Südwestmeisterschaft.
> War sowas von nicht mein Tag:
> Bin schönwetterfahrer =)
> Und hatte natürlich mein tollen RaRa drauf =(
> ...



Mein Beileid.
Mit RaRa bei dem wetter. Das erklärt auch warum du auf dem einen Bild schiebst.


----------



## hefra (9. Juni 2009)

@[email protected]

fährst du etwas mit MP3 Player im Ohr Rennen?


----------



## Domme02 (9. Juni 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> @[email protected]
> 
> fährst du etwas mit MP3 Player im Ohr Rennen?



aus der ausschreibung vom 3h Rennen in Detmold: 

...beim Sturz eines Fahrers sofort den nächsten Streckenposten zu 
verständigen.

Neu ist das Verbot des Tragens eines MP3-Players oder ähnlicher Musikgeräte 
während des Rennens. Ein Verstoß gegen diese Verpflichtungen wird mit sofortiger Disqualifikation geahndet.


----------



## LunaLuX (9. Juni 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> aus der ausschreibung vom 3h Rennen in Detmold:
> 
> ...beim Sturz eines Fahrers sofort den nächsten Streckenposten zu
> verständigen.
> ...



Dem kann ich auch nur zustimmen denn das nervt echt vor allem wenn man so leute mal überhollen möchte und die hören einen nicht 

Endlich mal ein Veranstalter der in seiner Ausschreibung dem nachkommt


----------



## Domme02 (9. Juni 2009)

LunaLuX schrieb:


> Dem kann ich auch nur zustimmen denn das nervt echt vor allem wenn man so leute mal überhollen möchte und die hören einen nicht
> 
> Endlich mal ein Veranstalter der in seiner Ausschreibung dem nachkommt



genau der Meinung bin ich auch.


----------



## Delgado (9. Juni 2009)

Rheinland MTB-Cup Betzdorf


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juni 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> @[email protected]
> 
> fährst du etwas mit MP3 Player im Ohr Rennen?



Ja, mache ich.
Und ich werde es auch nicht ändern. (außer es wird verboten)
Ich höre wenn dann leiste und meist nur in einem Ohr und ich bin jung und kann eigentlich noch alles gut aufnehmen  

@ Delgado

Super schönes Bild!


----------



## Delgado (10. Juni 2009)

Danke!


----------



## Meridaracer (10. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ja, mache ich.
> Und ich werde es auch nicht ändern. (außer es wird verboten)
> Ich höre wenn dann leiste und meist nur in einem Ohr und ich bin jung und kann eigentlich noch alles gut aufnehmen
> 
> ...



Was ich eigentlich schon immer fragen wollte
Was hörst du denn da so feines ???


----------



## Delgado (10. Juni 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Was ich eigentlich schon immer fragen wollte
> Was hörst du denn da so feines ???



Tippe auf Rammstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (10. Juni 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Tippe auf Rammstein



Hört sich aber bei geringer Lautstärke auch nicht gut an. Pushende Musik muss man laut hören.
Bei Rennen würde ich nie mit Stöpsel fahren, da bin ich auch ohne Musik motiviert genug (manchmal sogar übermotiviert, was sich im letzten Anstieg dann rächt) Im Training manchmal bei längeren GA-Einheiten. Aber heimlich, das mich mein Kleiner nicht sieht. Ihr wisst schon, Vorbildfunktion
Also bueschi, warum mit Stöpsel? An Motivationsproblemem liegt es doch bei dir sicher nicht?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Basti_88 (12. Juni 2009)

Ich beim Marathon in Singen


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juni 2009)

CC-Race Hochspeyer.
Super geile Strecke, schöne Veranstaltung, nur das mit der Seigerehrung müssen wir nocheimmal üben.
War eines meiner Besten Rennen des jahres habe das rennen bis zur Vorletztenrunde gefürht, dann schloss der Zweite langsam auf mich auf und dann passierte es die Luft wurde immer weniger und aufeinmal war garnichts mehr drin. Na toll!
Da wär ein Sieg drin gewehsen






Bilder powered by Mike Koster =)

LG BüschIII =)


----------



## Aison (14. Juni 2009)

Basti_88 schrieb:


> Ich beim Marathon in Singen


 Heh, dort war ich auch  Nur hab ich keine Foto... Irgendwo konnte man das mit der Startnummer anschauen.


----------



## Cindarella (14. Juni 2009)

Aison schrieb:


> Heh, dort war ich auch  Nur hab ich keine Foto... Irgendwo konnte man das mit der Startnummer anschauen.


bei sportograf.de


----------



## Da Anhänger (15. Juni 2009)

vom letzten Platz zum 5. Platz..die jagd hat begonnen nur ganz gewonnen hab ich sie nicht mehr..


----------



## eiji (16. Juni 2009)

Brighton (MI,USA) XC Race





Brighton Short-Track (30 mins, Cross-like)





Ruby Campground (Port Huron, MI, USA) XC Race, 4 Runden = 8 mal durch den Fluss   .... die spinnen die Amis!


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juni 2009)

waldhaus


----------



## Marc B (21. Juni 2009)

X-Hardt gestern (bin momentan untrainiert etc..), war sehr schön, das Event.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2009)

.... ich auch beim X-Hardt, ebenfalls noch im Formaufbau:


----------



## Marc B (22. Juni 2009)

@micha: Siehst aber schon ganz fit aus Ich chille diese Saison noch und trainiere dann für 2010 richtig, der Race-Virus hat mich infiziert, hehe.

Viel Spaß noch und see you in Pracht.
Marc


----------



## bene94 (22. Juni 2009)

@Delgado: Fährst du immr ohne Handschuhe? Ich fahre nur bei leichtem Training ohne, dass ich keine zu grossen Farbunterschiede von Arm zu  Hand bekomme.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (22. Juni 2009)

24h München:


----------



## IGGY (22. Juni 2009)

Gestern beim VOR Cup in Einruhr!
Das war ein Wetter dort sage ich Euch 
In der Kurve haben sich viele abgelegt, hat mein Fotograf berichtet. Ich zum Glück nicht!




Reifen Race King 2.2 Supersonic


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2009)

@Marc, ja in Pracht will ich fit sein. Lass uns da nach'm Rennen mal'n Weizen trinken 
@bene, ja immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (22. Juni 2009)

Joa, ich nehme dann einen Saft oder ein Wasser, schmeckt mir besser Ich werde vor Pracht für eine Woche nicht zum Biken kommen, das ist ein doofes Timing. Aber da ich eh nicht fit bin, ist das auch nicht soo schlimm...


----------



## marinito (24. Juni 2009)

Last saturday racing my full titanium rigid...


----------



## Domme02 (24. Juni 2009)

marinito schrieb:


> Last saturday racing my full titanium rigid...


interessanter rahmen...


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juni 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> interessanter rahmen...



Naja, ich würde ihn nicht fahren.


----------



## Christian Back (24. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde ihn nicht fahren.



Nie mehr Kettenklemmer, das ist doch was...!?


----------



## marinito (24. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde ihn nicht fahren.


 
Why not? Titanium 3-2,5 is totally reliable...frame weighs 1700 grams and was made in february 2009...


----------



## CrossCountryy (24. Juni 2009)

<<<<<  auf Cube acid^^


----------



## CrossCountryy (24. Juni 2009)




----------



## Thunderbird (24. Juni 2009)

@ CrossCountryy: falscher Thread! Das ist _nach_ dem Rennen.


----------



## Domme02 (24. Juni 2009)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> @ CrossCountryy: falscher Thread! Das ist _nach_ dem Rennen.


weißt du doch gar nicht. kann doch auch sein, dass er nur auf der durchreise im Start/Ziel berreich ist und noch eine Runde fahren muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (26. Juni 2009)

Hab´auch mal ein nettes Bild vom Black Forest UltraBike.



Gruß Jan


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (27. Juni 2009)

Hi


Hier mal eins von mir vom Hegau Marathon 2009.

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## demo1337 (27. Juni 2009)

Warum haben hier auf den meisten Bildern alle so kurze Lenker ?


----------



## Tundra HT (27. Juni 2009)

XC-Racing = Flatbar = meißt nicht länger wie 600mm. Also viele kurze Lenker


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juni 2009)

xc-racing muss nicht unbedingt flatbar bedeuten!
gibt auch viele die mit nem geküzten riser oder low-riser fahren.

kommt immer auf den geschmack an.


----------



## bene94 (27. Juni 2009)

Fahre selber nen recht breiten Lenker, weils einfach besser ist, um es bergab krachen zu lassen
Bergauf und auf der Ebene währe ein schmaler sicher besser für die Schulter, habe aber bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme.
Aber eigentlich muss das jeder selber wissen, was er will.

mfG


----------



## demo1337 (27. Juni 2009)

Achso... also gibt es da keine Richtlinien bei sowas ja?


----------



## Meridaracer (27. Juni 2009)

demo1337 schrieb:


> Achso... also gibt es da keine Richtlinien bei sowas ja?



Nein kannst fahren wozu du Lustig bist so lange du nicht irgendwas fährst was auseinander fallen oder andere verletzen könnte


----------



## mete (27. Juni 2009)

Es gibt Begrenzungen bei der Lenkerbreite für XC-Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (27. Juni 2009)

Bei meinem 700 mm Lenker hat bisher nie etwas gesagt


----------



## Meridaracer (27. Juni 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Es gibt Begrenzungen bei der Lenkerbreite für XC-Rennen.



Das ist mir neu !!! Also bei Cross-Rennen ist es mir bekannt aber bei XC


----------



## mete (28. Juni 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Das ist mir neu !!! Also bei Cross-Rennen ist es mir bekannt aber bei XC



Max. 65 cm soweit ich weiß. Nachzulesen im BDR-Reglement.


----------



## Meridaracer (28. Juni 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Max. 65 cm soweit ich weiß. Nachzulesen im BDR-Reglement.



Dann habe ich ja noch 50 mm Platz


----------



## wetzi75 (28. Juni 2009)

Jeder wie er will!  finde persönlich 630 optimal bei 1,90. 
Meine Freundin fährt z.B. mit 1,62  den Easton Mokey mit 685...klingt komisch, is aber so...


----------



## wetzi75 (28. Juni 2009)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> Hab´auch mal ein nettes Bild vom Black Forest UltraBike.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Jan


Dich hab ich glaub ich 8 mal gesehen mit deinen weißen Hosen !...der letzte Anstieg war aber echt übel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asatru (28. Juni 2009)

Singen Bike Marathon 2009






Ultra Bike 2009


----------



## Kooni81 (28. Juni 2009)

MTB Marathon Pfronten 2009





Gruß

Kooni


----------



## wetzi75 (28. Juni 2009)

Ultra 2008...sieht schneller aus wie´s war


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (28. Juni 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Dann habe ich ja noch 50 mm Platz



Hi

Jap ich hab auch nen 600er.

Grüße 
SW-Biker


----------



## atx900 (28. Juni 2009)

Ohne irgendwen angreifen zu wollen - ich kann mit der Ästhetik dieser "auf schnell gemachten" Fotos nix anfangen. Vor allem wenn die Bilder so gehäuft auftauchen.


----------



## wetzi75 (28. Juni 2009)

soso


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juni 2009)

da können die fahrer doch nun nichts dafür! der fotograf ist schuld.


----------



## Tundra HT (28. Juni 2009)

@atx900
Ich find´s geil!

@wetzi75
Bist du auf nem hellblauen Hardtail gesessen und für irgendeine Feuerwehr gefahren??


----------



## SBIKERC (29. Juni 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> .... ich auch beim X-Hardt, *ebenfalls noch im Formaufbau*:



du gewinnst doch jedes Rennen...Formaufbau


----------



## SBIKERC (29. Juni 2009)

Saalhausen






Solingen



Willingen









Bergisch Gladbach






Haltern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2009)

@Marvin,

weißt Du wo ich Haltern-Bilder von mir finden könnte?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## SBIKERC (29. Juni 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Marvin,
> 
> weißt Du wo ich Haltern-Bilder von mir finden könnte?
> 
> ...



ich habe zwar ein paar aber leider keine von dir...meine Haltern Bilder hat mein Vater gemacht
sonst hat wieder mal der Thomas Sommer Bilder gemacht aber er ist glaube ich zur gleichen Zeit wie du gefahren


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ich habe zwar ein paar aber leider keine von dir...meine Haltern Bilder hat mein Vater gemacht
> sonst hat wieder mal der Thomas Sommer Bilder gemacht aber er ist glaube ich zur gleichen Zeit wie du gefahren



Da kamma nix machen.

Dank Dir!


----------



## mete (1. Juli 2009)

Einmal Heavy 24:


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (30. Juli 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> -



Hi Sbikerc


Bei wievielen Races bist du in 2009 scho alles mitgefahren? 


Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juli 2009)

EZF Rodenbach, weiter folgen.


----------



## erkan1984 (3. August 2009)

Heavy 24 2008




Marathon Erfurt 2009


----------



## Felixxx (11. August 2009)

24h Duisburg 2009 - 2er Mixed mit Jane, Platz 6, 64 Runden, 441,6km 




Ja, ja, die "berühmte" Treppe...





... 42/19 ist schon ein wenig anstrengend über die Distanz...





... und ein bisschen Erholung...





... und die Starrgabel hat gehalten 

Mal wieder super Bilder von sportograf - danke dafür!


----------



## a.nienie (12. August 2009)

SiS 2009 - geil war's.




gefunden bei bella


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eiji (19. August 2009)




----------



## Hörnchen (19. August 2009)

Hier mal was von mir:


----------



## ccpirat (19. August 2009)

MDC Freital 2009


----------



## gemorje (20. August 2009)

Das Rennen hat leider mit Sturz und Unterarmfraktur geendet


----------



## Echinopsis (20. August 2009)

3 Stunden Rennen in Detmold letzten Sonntag, heftig warm war's:


----------



## Echinopsis (22. August 2009)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> 3 Stunden Rennen in Detmold letzten Sonntag, heftig warm war's:



Irgendwie sind die Bilder weg  also hier ins Fotoalbum gepackt und noch mal probiert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (23. August 2009)

Final Race Racer Bikes cup Basel. (war auch ein GT Golden Race)
Geile Strecke, gutes Rennen.















'

Zu Bild 3: Nein ich bin nicht gestürzt wie ihr seht sind die Füsse noch auf den Pedalen. War aber schon ein wenig zu schnell für die Kurve 

Mfg


----------



## Da Anhänger (25. August 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Final Race Racer Bikes cup Basel. (war auch ein GT Golden Race)
> Geile Strecke, gutes Rennen.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi also wenn ich mir das Bild so ansehe hast du min. schonmal einen Fuß nicht mehr auf nem Pedal und stürzen kann man meines erachtens auch mit den Füßen im Pedal von daher is das ziemlich egal wo du da mal gerade deinen füße hast..;-)
Wie du dich aus der schräglage wieder hoch bekommen wolltest ohne den linken Fuß wie im bild auf den boden zu stützen wär mir eh ein Rätsel.

gruß


----------



## Deleted 76843 (25. August 2009)

Hm dass weiss ich auch nicht. Jedenfalls bin ich nicht gestürzt. Habe auch noch das Bild wie ich wieder aus der Kurve rauskomme.

Mfg


----------



## Oskar1974 (25. August 2009)

WCMTB2009 Offenburg


----------



## Giuliano.B (5. September 2009)

Wombach Zieldurchfahrt. Hab mich mit 500km Training in einem gesamten Jahr und nur ab und zu Downhillfahren in die Mitteldistanz gestürzt . Jetzt ist Trainieren angesagt. Bin dann noch ein paar Marathons gefahren und die Ergebnisse sind dafür ok. Vor allem Rheingau. War zwar Schwachsinnig ohne Training mit Muskulaturproblemen Marathon zu fahren aber im Kopüf war das jetzt der Anstoß für Attacke nächstes Jahr


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. September 2009)

Rheingaumarathon. Steilabfahrt vor dem Ziel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. September 2009)

Samstag beim 3Stunden-Rennen in Hagen!
Nicht mein Tag...





Danke schön an: Ialocin! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## r19andre (7. September 2009)

Hi,
zwei ähnliche Bilder vom Hagener WE

Andre






[/URL][/IMG]




Gruß
Andre


----------



## drivingghost (8. September 2009)

Aurach


----------



## [email protected] (9. September 2009)

Da beißt aber einer =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (9. September 2009)

das muss so!

dann weiss man hinterher wenigstens dass die anderen stärker waren, und ist nicht enttäuscht weil man meint es hätte noch mehr drin sein können.


----------



## gemorje (9. September 2009)

Beim Marathon in St. Ingbert am Sonntag:


----------



## [email protected] (9. September 2009)

Coole Bilder =)
Sind die von Sportfotgraf 24? 
Wie ist es den bei dir gelaufen?!


----------



## gemorje (9. September 2009)

Jo, die Bilder sind von Markus.
Bin 2. Gesamt auf der Kurzstrecke (31km). Bei dir wars ja auch nicht schlecht?!


----------



## [email protected] (9. September 2009)

2. AK und Gesamt 6. =)
Auf der Mittel.


----------



## damista (9. September 2009)

Ist nun zwar schon ne Weile her, macht aber nix. EBM 2009

Steilabfahrt runter zur Straße, glaube ich 




und nun am berühmten Alp de Wettin. Immerhin war das Lachen nach Sturz auf der Hälfte der zweiten Runde zurück.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (24. September 2009)

Auch wieder was vom Sportfotograf 





War OK fand ich. Und ja, ich bin auch ein Mittelfinger-bremser. ist genau wie bei Effe der am Stärksten beanspruchste und durchtrainierteste Finger


----------



## Domme02 (24. September 2009)

8 Stunden Rennen;  A Hard Day`s Work Barntrup   (19.09.2009)




Ergebnis: 1. Platz in meiner Alterklasse


----------



## [email protected] (24. September 2009)

EZF Hirzweiler Platz 3 





ST-Ingbert Platz 2 



SIS 09 4er team Platz 4 









MTB Marathon ST-Wendel erses Mal Langstrecke =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (30. September 2009)

Hier noch einige Bilder von dieser Saison.



















mfg


----------



## Domme02 (30. September 2009)

auf dem ersten bild bist du aber nicht zu sehen, oder? der merida typ in front hat ja ne grüne Manitou.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (30. September 2009)

Nein ich bin irgendwo im Feld.

Mfg


----------



## Christian Back (30. September 2009)

Hast dich ja heute ganz schön breit gemacht...


----------



## Deleted 76843 (30. September 2009)

jop sorry. Poste sonst nicht so häufig und wenn ich schonmal dran bin..


----------



## gemorje (1. Oktober 2009)

Kleine Start-Compilation:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (1. Oktober 2009)

Kurzstreckenfahrer da =D


----------



## rboncube (1. Oktober 2009)

4Std. Rennen Deisenhausen mit Kids-Race

Ich,






mein Kurzer,






wir beide









Gruß René


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (2. Oktober 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> Kleine Start-Compilation:



Hi gemorje



Sind geile Startbilder. Man sieht schön die "Wildheit" beim Start.  
Ist echt cool. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## singlestoph (2. Oktober 2009)

bewegte bilder, hab mich selbst 3 mal gefunden im film

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6733188"]Singlespeed Italian Championship 2009 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## singlestoph (2. Oktober 2009)

doppelpost


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Oktober 2009)

2.02
2.49
 great4.36


----------



## 007ike (5. Oktober 2009)

ein paar mal alter mann und sein bike!

WND Marathon Startphase:




WND Marathon irgendwo:




Hirzweiler, sehr anstrengend!:


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Oktober 2009)

5. und letztes Rennen dieses Jahr. Greifswalder Stadtmeisterschaften. 2. Platz.


----------



## [email protected] (17. Oktober 2009)

Saarländische MTB Schulmeisterschaft Platz 3












CC_Rennen Büchel Platz 5 














mfg,

BüschIII =)


----------



## [email protected] (18. Oktober 2009)

"Wilde Endert Marathon Büchel" 
Gesamt  Platz 3, Ak Platz 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (18. Oktober 2009)

was eher unernstes







spass machts trotzdem

http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/


----------



## Gorth (19. Oktober 2009)

@singlestoph:

tolle Szenen und tolle Räder auf dem Video, das Du hier gepostet hast!


----------



## unocz (20. Oktober 2009)

wasgau-marathon


----------



## [email protected] (20. Oktober 2009)

Kein Rennen aber egal.
Ohne Brille im Regen?!


----------



## rboncube (21. Oktober 2009)

Abschlussrennen 2009. Engel Cup in Daugendorf. 










War ne tolle Saison. Ich freu mich schon auf 2010

Gruß René


----------



## unocz (21. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kein Rennen aber egal.
> Ohne Brille im Regen?!



ja kurzeitig ohne brille, weil mit wars nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (22. November 2009)

Dual Slalom Cup Holderbank. Nicht meine Disziplin, hat aber fun gemacht.





mfg


----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2009)

Rennen mit Beinlingen?


----------



## Meridaracer (22. November 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Rennen mit Beinlingen?



Stark belastete Muskelgruppen müssen warm gehalten werden. Und Knie sowieso, da es kein Fleisch bzw. Fett zum Schutz/erhalten der Wärme hat aber ein verdammt wichtiges Gelenk ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malicom (30. November 2009)

Spiegelberg 11.10.2009
Zwei Runden, 54km, 1500hm und habe drei Stunden dafür gebraucht.





Gruss Martin


----------



## reule2 (6. Dezember 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Rennen mit Beinlingen?



Mister [email protected] wundert sich, warum man bei schlechtem Wetter die Brille abnehmen muss und manch einer mit Beinlingen Rennen fährt.
Selbst hat er aber keinen Flaschenhalter am Rad montiert und steckt sich die Trinkflasche lieber in die mittlere Trikottasche...
Leute...mal ehrlich...dazu muss nichts mehr gesagt werden!


----------



## [email protected] (6. Dezember 2009)

Mir ist es halt lieber wenn die Flasche im Trikot ist, kann man natürlich drum streiten =D
Ich würde mich im Rennen mit Beinlingen nicht wohl fühlen, der Herr Meridaracer hat natürlich Recht, wie immer  
Kette rechts ;-)


----------



## Deleted 76843 (6. Dezember 2009)

Najaa..wenn du bei unter 5 Grad kurz klar kommst ist ja gut.

Mfg


----------



## [email protected] (6. Dezember 2009)

Bei unter 5° hätte ich mehr Probleme mit den Armen, deswegen hat mich das auch gewundert.


----------



## drivingghost (7. Dezember 2009)

crossrennen bensheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. Dezember 2009)

Dir sieht man immer an das du am kämpfen bist, find ich top.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2009)

wer im rennen lacht, der faehrt spazieren!


----------



## Jonez (9. Dezember 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wer im rennen lacht, der faehrt spazieren!



Hilft es was sich so etwas einzureden wenn einer lächelnd an einem vorbei zieht?


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2009)

wenn er laechelnd an dir vorbei zieht gibt es 2 szenarien:
1. 0.5m nach dem er an dir vorbei ist ist das grinsen weg und er will nur das du dich net dran haengst 
2. er ist echt unterfordert,... solange du nicht auf dem 1.platz lagst macht er ALLES falsch


----------



## [email protected] (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich lächel immer im Rennen, Spaß gehört einfach dazu ;-)


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2009)

nur weil ich net laechle heist das nicht das ich kein spass habe 

aber meine frau meint auch immer ob ich net mal fuer die bilder beim marathon laecheln kann... ich sag dann immer ich sei konzentriert
sieht dann unter anderem so aus:



(finale 24h 2008 im 8er team, hatte ich gerade zur hand...)


----------



## Meridaracer (9. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finde das ein Lächeln während dem Rennen schon möglich ist 
Ich Frammersbach habe ich mich sogar bei den Mittel- und Langdistanzlern für das Platz machen bedankt  Und konnte so mit voller freude zum Sieg dampfen 

Also soll man das mit dem Lächeln jetzt mal nicht so genau nehmen. Schlimmer finden es Fahrer, die wie ich einem in der Spitzengruppe ab und an das Ohr abkauen und dumme fragen stellt


----------



## Deleted 76843 (28. Dezember 2009)

HIer noch Paar Sachen der Saison 2009..

Video von Basel/Muttenz war ne saugeile Strecke..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-QFjjcQ1rg"]YouTube- racerbikescup muttenz/basel sonntag[/ame]

Über was ich da gerade staune weiss ich aber nicht mehr..




..(nicht mein Rad)




Wintermeisterschaften 2009




Mfg


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (8. Januar 2010)




----------



## Schmittler (8. Januar 2010)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


>



Und immer wieder schafft es einer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (21. Januar 2010)

Mitten im Winter mal die Hitze des Sommers zurück holen:




3 Stunden von Detmold -2009

Bäh, war das heiß


----------



## Giuliano.B (21. Januar 2010)

Was hast du da für Handschuhe?


----------



## kris. (21. Januar 2010)

Hej!

Haglöfs Regulus. War nur damit die Hände nicht so rutschig werden vom Schweiss. Keine Polster, recht dünn, dadurch aber selbst bei den Temperaturen nicht zu warm.

Sind halt keine MTB-Handschuhe, deswegen gehen Sie an den Handgelenken etwas höher.

kris.


----------



## Arndtbarnd (21. Januar 2010)

EBM 2009:















MfG, Arndt


----------



## Quen (21. Januar 2010)

Arndtbarnd schrieb:


>


Da fällt mir nur das ein: schiebst du schon, oder fährst du noch!? 

Coole Bilder!


----------



## Giuliano.B (21. Januar 2010)

Ich lieb das ja auch wenn die anderen schon schieben und mal Vollgas vorbeischießt . In Wombach hats mich dann aber auch mal geschultert. Hat vielleicht 10 Sekunden gekostet und nix passiert


----------



## 4l3x (21. Januar 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Ich lieb das ja auch wenn die anderen schon schieben und mal Vollgas vorbeischießt . In Wombach hats mich dann aber auch mal geschultert. Hat vielleicht 10 Sekunden gekostet und nix passiert



Dann bist du wohl immer zu langsam am Anfang 
Aber der Frau auf dem Bild die schiebt sollte man dennoch Respekt zollen 
Aber ich muss zugeben, dass es Spaß macht in der Spitzengruppe im Downhill ordentlich Druck zu machen


----------



## Arndtbarnd (21. Januar 2010)

Ich hab noch zwei schöne Bilder:






Das hier ist zwar ohne mich, aber es zeigt die Wetterlage 2005 ganz gut .






MfG, Arndt


----------



## Giuliano.B (22. Januar 2010)

@ 4l3x. Bin letztes Jahr meine ersten 3 Marathons gefahren. Vor dem ersten war meine Vorbereitung 500km in einem ganzen Jahr . Sonst nur DH gefahren. Aber auch nicht sooooo viel. Berghoch sind die alle an mir vorbei, runter gings dann andersrum. Immer hin und her. Teils hat mich 20x die eine Person überholt und ich sie wieder. Kam mir sehr dumm vor *gg*. Dieses Jahr wirds anders hoffe ich. Hab nur kaum Zeit zum fahren da das Fernstudium fertig werden muss ;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (19. April 2010)

Straßenrennen St. Mihiel (Straßenrennen sind sehr öde...)




Poisonbike Cup Boos












Poisonbike Cup Ochtendung






Bundesliga Münsingen (Bessere Bilder folgen)


----------



## eiji (21. April 2010)

18. April 2010
Yankee Springs Time Trial - Michigan - USA
Einzelzeitfahren / 2 Runden / 37 km / 1h 40min
gestartet alle 10 sek.














Wo bleiben eure Bilder?
z.B. City Bike Marathon Muenchen?


----------



## rboncube (21. April 2010)

Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Münsingen war doch auch. 
Also,............. her mit den Bildern
Ich kann erst ab nächsten Sonntag.

Gruß René


----------



## dor michü (21. April 2010)

MDC 2010 Bautzen:










ich war nicht in Form und somit nur 22. In Sebnitz wird alles besser...^^

Michi

www.fast-zweirad-haus.de


----------



## müsing (21. April 2010)

dor michü schrieb:


> MDC 2010 Bautzen:
> 
> ich war nicht in Form und somit nur 22. In Sebnitz wird alles besser...^^
> 
> Michi



warum fährst du denn diese reifenkombi? hinten nn roll ja wie blei


----------



## Echinopsis (21. April 2010)

Erstes Rennen der Saison, WarmUp-Marathon Hellental/Solling am Sonntag, 61,2 km, Wiesenanstieg in der zweiten Runde:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dor michü (21. April 2010)

@müssing: Die Reifenkombi bin ich im Winter gefahren und war vor Bautzen zu faul die Dinger zu wechseln da Tubeless. Ich muss aber sagen das er verdammt gut rollt! Nun fahr ich NobbyNic/Racing Ralph. Jetz fragt ihr bestimmt warum kein Rocket? Der Rocket ist im Gegensatz zum Nobby schlechter in der Spurtreue und des Gripps- finde ich. Die 100g hole ich dann wieder wo anders raus! Abnehmen kann und will ich nicht! Also muss neue Sattelstütze, Sattel, und Pedalen her! Sind so ca. 350g weniger also Reifen wieder reingeholt.


Michi

www.fast-zweirad-haus.de


----------



## [email protected] (22. April 2010)

Update 1 Münsingen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. April 2010)

moin,

schöne Bilder mehr davon


----------



## Gz007 (22. April 2010)

dor michü schrieb:


> Abnehmen kann und will ich nicht!
> 
> 
> Michi



wollte schon sagen, iss mal was


----------



## Catsoft (22. April 2010)

dor michü schrieb:


> @müssing: Die Reifenkombi bin ich im Winter gefahren und war vor Bautzen zu faul die Dinger zu wechseln da Tubeless. Ich muss aber sagen das er verdammt gut rollt! Nun fahr ich NobbyNic/Racing Ralph. Jetz fragt ihr bestimmt warum kein Rocket? Der Rocket ist im Gegensatz zum Nobby schlechter in der Spurtreue und des Gripps- finde ich. Die 100g hole ich dann wieder wo anders raus! Abnehmen kann und will ich nicht! Also muss neue Sattelstütze, Sattel, und Pedalen her! Sind so ca. 350g weniger also Reifen wieder reingeholt.
> 
> 
> Michi
> ...




Auch wenn ich RoRo/RaRa fahre, habe ich für die Kombi NoNi/RaRa Verständnis.


----------



## powderJO (22. April 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich RoRo/RaRa fahre, habe ich für die Kombi NoNi/RaRa Verständnis.



habe ich auch - bin jetzt sogar mit zweimal nn gefahren, weil ich keinen bock hatte zu wechseln. 

was aber nicht so ganz richtig ist, ist die aussage "ich spar das gewicht halt an stütze, lenker etc ein, und gleiche damit das mehrgewicht an den laufrädern wieder aus".

macht halt schon einen unterschied, wo man die fettpölsterchen mit sich rum trägt. an den statischen teilen wiegt es eben weniger schwer wie an der rotierenden masse...


----------



## lone_wolf (26. April 2010)

sportograf ist mal wieder superschnell - SKS Marathon Sundern Hagen...









 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/628510 
Die 100er Runde war diesmal hart, zu hart...


----------



## [email protected] (26. April 2010)

Eifel-Mosel-Cup als Vorbelastung: Hat Spaß gemacht, wie man sieht 













Bilder vom Sonntag (Süd-West Meisterschaft) folgen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. April 2010)

sagt mal in muensingen beim elite rennen wurde geknipst wie doof (war zum teil schier blind, gerade im wald auf dem "steilstueck") aber bilder hab ich keine gefunden. nur sprotograf 2x im "bikepark".
weis da jemand mehr?


----------



## [email protected] (27. April 2010)

Ja, ich habe Bilder von Dir gemacht.
Die SD Karte liegt z. Zt. aber noch in der Schweiz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (27. April 2010)

Saarland, Süd-Westmeisterschaft.




















Saarland:




SÜd-West




mfG. Büschi


----------



## Deleted 76843 (27. April 2010)

gratuliere. Weiter so.

lg


----------



## eiji (28. April 2010)

25. April 2010
Pontiac Lake Time Trial - Michigan - USA
Einzelzeitfahren / 2 Runden / 31 km / 1h 30min
gestartet alle 30 sek.


----------



## Groudon (1. Mai 2010)

Gelten auch animierte Bilder?

Haldenrennen Wildbörten

22km/44km/88km (komplettes Starterfeld)

jeweils 370hm/Runde (=22km) etwa


----------



## Deleted 76843 (3. Mai 2010)

Platz 1 Wittnau 2010. Gutes Rennen, hat Spass gemacht.


----------



## bene94 (3. Mai 2010)

Da war ich auch! War einfach nur der Hammer! Hat mich in jeder Runde auf den Sack gelegt...
Wo hast du die Bilder her?

Ach ja, Gratulation übrigens!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (3. Mai 2010)

Radsportphoto.net. Macht super Bilder. Auf den Sack geleg? du musst fahren nicht rutschen...


----------



## bene94 (3. Mai 2010)

Naja, da hatte ich so meine Probleme.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (3. Mai 2010)

War auch mehr ironisch.. der eine oder andere Rutscher hat sich bei hohem Tempo ja kaum meiden lassen bei diesen Bedingungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (3. Mai 2010)

Bei den Plausch Fahrern hätte ich übrigens auch den ersten gemacht, trotz, dass es mehr Training war und kaum hätte schlechter laufen können.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (4. Mai 2010)

Dann gratuliere ich dir


----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2010)

Rocky Mountain Bike Marathon Gardasee

Ronda Extrema...


----------



## Groudon (5. Mai 2010)

Wie machsten du das mit der Schule? Kriegst du da frei?!


----------



## Meridaracer (5. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Rocky Mountain Bike Marathon Gardasee
> 
> Ronda Extrema...



Ich fass es nicht du hast nen Flaschenhalter, is ja geil


----------



## rboncube (5. Mai 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Ich fass es nicht du hast nen Flaschenhalter, is ja geil



Ja, aber er hat nur einen. Das muss reichen für die Extrema.

Wie lief´s denn?

Gruß René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (5. Mai 2010)

Ebenfalls Riva, ebenfalls Ronda Extrema:









Robert


----------



## MTB_Matze (5. Mai 2010)

ECHT schöne Bilder!


----------



## Catsoft (5. Mai 2010)

Auch von mir ein großes Lob an die Leute von Sportograf


----------



## powderJO (6. Mai 2010)

gute fotos, in der tat. komischerweise gibts von mir meistens entweder gar keine oder total bescheidene...


----------



## Catsoft (6. Mai 2010)

Haben echt gute Bilder gemacht, aber was guggen die alle so unentspannt?


----------



## [email protected] (12. Mai 2010)

Eifel-Mosel-Cup Altlay

Altersklasse Platz 1
Gesamt Platz 14.

Mit Defekt! 

Bericht: http://www.alpencross.com/d966_eifel-mosel-cup-die-dritte.html








David


----------



## Asatru (14. Mai 2010)

Singen Bike Marathon 2010


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Mai 2010)

Wehlaberg Marathon 2010


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2010)

Ist die Startnummer gemalt?


----------



## Trottel (14. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ist die Startnummer gemalt?



jop, und die Anmeldung fand in einen kleinen Bushaltestellenhäuschen statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Mai 2010)

Und es war 'ne ziemlich gute Veranstaltung.


----------



## Scaler94 (18. Mai 2010)

Sturm auf den Vulkan 2.5.2010













Gruß Timo


----------



## Lüdge (18. Mai 2010)

[/url][/IMG]

Singen Bike Marathon, Langdistanz, erstes Rennen nach Schlüsselbeinbruch, es geht bergauf!


----------



## rboncube (20. Mai 2010)

12 Std. Weltmeisterschaft in Weilheim.

6°, Nieselregen und Matsch ohne Ende.




Beim Start




Beim Wechsel





Berg rauf....




...und irgendwie gings dann auch wieder runter.


Platz 5 in der 2er Wertung.

Schön war´s

Gruß René


----------



## Blauer Sauser (21. Mai 2010)

Siedelsbrunn/Odenwald, letzten Sonntag

Ich bin der Kerl im Vordergrund:





Schlechte Leistung, aber schöne Strecke


----------



## Jo.wa (21. Mai 2010)

hat das bild ein bekannter gemacht oder gibt es irgendwo eine galerie von siedelsbrunn?


----------



## Blauer Sauser (22. Mai 2010)

Das Bild hat meine Freundin gemacht.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Mai 2010)

22.05.10 xc-rennen in kollerbeck. 6 runden a 5km
am schlussanstieg der ersten runde war die spitze weg und ab da wars ab runde 3 eine solofahrt.


----------



## Stronglight (24. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> 22.05.10 xc-rennen in kollerbeck. 6 runden a 5km
> in der am schlussanstieg der ersten runde war die spitze weg und ab da wars ab runde 3 eine solofahrt.


und dabei haben wir auf dem Straßenabschnitt sooo lange gewartet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (24. Mai 2010)

hä?
du bist doch nach mir gestartet.

habe euch bei warm fahren im wald von der strecke gescheucht.


----------



## Stronglight (24. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> hä?
> du bist doch nach mir gestartet.
> 
> habe euch bei warm fahren im wald von der strecke gescheucht.



Oh - stimmt, du warst ja in der s.g. Hauptklasse, vor den alten Herren... 

Kann mir übrigens mal jemand mitteilen, wieviel Runden gefahren wurden ich weiß nicht wieviel das waren, habe einfach auch dann aufgehört, als die vor mir aufgehört haben


----------



## Quen (24. Mai 2010)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Oh - stimmt, du warst ja in der s.g. Hauptklasse, vor den alten Herren...
> 
> Kann mir übrigens mal jemand mitteilen, wieviel Runden gefahren wurden ich weiß nicht wieviel das waren, habe einfach auch dann aufgehört, als die vor mir aufgehört haben




dann sind wir zusammen gestartet.

5 runden waren es fuer uns...


----------



## Stronglight (24. Mai 2010)

Ich habe nirgends Rundennummern gesehen nach der letzten wollten die mich noch eine Runde fahren lassen - als ich das nicht tat, hatten die mich zuerst ganz raus genommen zum glück waren wir in der Spitzengruppe nur 6, so hatte ich wenigstens Zeugen, dass ich nicht überrundet wurde....naja, und die Zeiten wurden wohl gewürfelt
Na wie auch immer, ich fand's wieder cool! freue mich immer wieder auf's neue auf den letzten Anstieg

Ist die "Hauptklasse" ne Runde mehr gefahren?


----------



## Quen (24. Mai 2010)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Ich habe nirgends Rundennummern gesehen nach der letzten wollten die mich noch eine Runde fahren lassen - als ich das nicht tat, hatten die mich zuerst ganz raus genommen zum glück waren wir in der Spitzengruppe nur 6, so hatte ich wenigstens Zeugen, dass ich nicht überrundet wurde....naja, und die Zeiten wurden wohl gewürfelt
> Na wie auch immer, ich fand's wieder cool! freue mich immer wieder auf's neue auf den letzten Anstieg



die haben jede runde die startnummern notiert... der anstieg war ja auch das einzige highlight


----------



## Domme02 (24. Mai 2010)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Ist die "Hauptklasse" ne Runde mehr gefahren?


 die herren sind 6 runden gefahren und die u19 nur 3 runden.....viel zu kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (24. Mai 2010)

Stronglight schrieb:


> freue mich immer wieder auf's neue auf den letzten Anstieg um ihn in deiner unnachahmlichen art zu erklimmen.
> 
> 
> Ist die "Hauptklasse" ne Runde mehr gefahren? ja, wir durften 6 runden fahren.
> lag aber wohl auch an der zusammenlegung der klassen. bei euch wars mit dem alter ja open end.



...


----------



## Stronglight (24. Mai 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> die haben jede runde die startnummern notiert... der anstieg war ja auch das einzige highlight


Mich haben sie irgendwann übersehen...obwohl wir, wie erwähnt, nur zu 6 waren...

Wie kann man mich nur übersehen...


----------



## Stronglight (24. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ...



 

die alten Herren waren schneller!


----------



## Domme02 (24. Mai 2010)

auch vom XC Rennen Kollerbeck:


----------



## #easy# (24. Mai 2010)

24h am Herthasee


----------



## Stronglight (24. Mai 2010)

haha...ich hab' auch eins gefunden



http://picasaweb.google.com/merida50/Kollerbeck?fgl=true&pli=1#5474157365893844354

wieso bekomme ich das Bild hier nicht rein


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Mai 2010)

bitteschön
nach picasa kannst du glaube ich nicht verlinken.


----------



## Stronglight (24. Mai 2010)

Hä??? was mach ich falsch????!!!! Grafik einfügen, dann den Link eingegeben, und nix passierte von wo hast du es denn?

Wer ist denn der "Fichtenflitzer"? (Ist doch einer oder?)


----------



## mete (24. Mai 2010)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Hä??? was mach ich falsch????!!!! Grafik einfügen, dann den Link eingegeben, und nix passierte von wo hast du es denn?



Link in tags setzen:


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Mai 2010)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Hä??? was mach ich falsch????!!!! Grafik einfügen, dann den Link eingegeben, und nix passierte von wo hast du es denn?
> 
> Wer ist denn der "Fichtenflitzer"? (Ist doch einer oder?)



habe das bild bei directupload.net hoch geladen.

das dürfte lars koch vom mtb race team höxter sein.
war in hellental und boffzen meine ich erster in der ak.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (24. Mai 2010)

Test 


juhu! Ich hab's 

Naja, so halbwegs jedenfalls...


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Mai 2010)

sooo au mal bilder: finale 2010 4er (4.platz von >100 teams).


















geiles event (wie jedes jahr!) und FETTE bilder von sportograf


----------



## swift daddy (28. Mai 2010)

Also die Bilder aus Finale können EINIGES!!!!


----------



## MTB_Matze (28. Mai 2010)

Also das letzte Bild


----------



## unocz (28. Mai 2010)

geile bilder!


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (28. Mai 2010)

hi nopain 

coole sache mit den Bildern hab dich ein paar mal gesehen und versucht dran zu bleiben bin aber aus technischen hindernissen nicht nachgekommen. 
glückwunsch zum vierten platz. 
man sieht sich demnächst bestimmt mal in st. märgen 

grüße 
manuel


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Mai 2010)

welche startnummer hattest du denn? 
st.maergen fahr ich net. hab die woche ruhe woche im plan und dann gehts ja mit wildbad, albstadt, kirchzarten und frammersbach weiter. da ist ne woche pause noetig. zumal mir der kurs viel zu eng ist. da komm ich mit meienr 20zoll fuhre sche*** durch 

zu den bildern... das ist nur einauszug!  20euro ->70bilder in 8megapixel! von der qually und von dem service bin ich immer wieder begeistert (auch wenn ich in der nacht auf den abfahrten schier blind geblitzt wurde)!


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Mai 2010)

bild 2 (wegen der aussicht), 4 und 6 gefallen mir am besten.


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (29. Mai 2010)

hi 

Wir hatten die Startnummer 416 hatte dich an deinem Cube erkannt und hab mir gedacht das kannst nur du sein. 
Bei mir ist die Saison schon beendet und der neustart steht bevor in die kommende saison. 

Liebe Grüße 
Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Mai 2010)

Mir gefallen die Bilder ebenfalls super!


----------



## eiji (31. Mai 2010)

Ich mal wieder mit zwei Bildern 

25. April 2010  (ca. 8 Grad Celsius)
Pontiac Lake Time Trial - Michigan - USA
Einzelzeitfahren / 2 Runden / 31 km / 1h 30min





29. Mai 2010  (ca. 31 Grad Celsius)
Bloomer Park XC - Michigan - USA
Cross Country / 5 Runden / 52 km / 2h 26min


----------



## Quen (31. Mai 2010)

Dassel im Solling, gestern: feinster und tiefer Matsch...





Müsste die dritte von vier Runden gewesen sein. Im Übergang von der 1. in die 2. Runde bin ich dummerweise auf einem kurzen Asphaltstück gestürzt.  Konnte aber meine Gruppe wieder einholen.


----------



## marinito (31. Mai 2010)

This month races:


----------



## Groudon (31. Mai 2010)

Markersbach 2010





4. Platz AK Jungend
43./233 gesamt


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Mai 2010)

30.05.2010, 5.Schäferwerk MTB Cup in Dassel

nach der ersten oder zweiten runde. noch sauber! 




nach dem rennen.




2. platz AK, 16 von 74 gesamt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (31. Mai 2010)

Saubere leistung k star =)


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (31. Mai 2010)

Hi eiji

Bei euch sind die Runden bei XC-Races aber recht lang mit >10 Km pro Runde.  

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



eiji schrieb:


> Ich mal wieder mit zwei Bildern
> 
> 
> Cross Country / 5 Runden / 52 km / 2h 26min


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (31. Mai 2010)

Hi gipfelstürmer


Ich hab in St. Märgen zugeschaut+fotografiert. 
Wenn du magst kannst mir hier deine Start-Nr. schreiben dann guck ich ob ich ein Bild von dir habe. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> hi nopain
> 
> coole sache mit den Bildern hab dich ein paar mal gesehen und versucht dran zu bleiben bin aber aus technischen hindernissen nicht nachgekommen.
> glückwunsch zum vierten platz.
> ...


----------



## Quen (31. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> 30.05.2010, 5.Schäferwerk MTB Cup in Dassel
> 
> nach dem rennen.
> 
> ...



freu dich schon mal auf deine master-zeiten


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Mai 2010)

bis dahin habe ich ja noch zeit! 



... zum trainieren.


----------



## Stronglight (31. Mai 2010)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi eiji
> 
> Bei euch sind die Runden bei XC-Races aber recht lang mit >10 Km pro Runde.
> 
> ...



wohl war...
Deshalb habe ich auch schon den Vorschlag gemacht, wenigstens 1-2 Runden rein zu nehmen...oder zu verkürzen und daraus wirklich ein CC-Rennen machen. 
Für mich durften es gestern allerdings echt nicht mehr gewesen sein, sonst hätte ich:kotz:


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Mai 2010)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Für mich durften es gestern allerdings echt nicht mehr gewesen sein, sonst hätte ich:kotz:



und ich dich vielleicht noch eingeholt. 

der abstand war nicht soo groß.


----------



## Stronglight (31. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> und ich dich vielleicht noch eingeholt.
> 
> der abstand war nicht soo groß.


jo stimmt... aber dann wäre ich sicher ausgestiegen


----------



## Echinopsis (31. Mai 2010)

Von der Schlammschlacht in Dassel hab ich auch was:







Eigentlich bin ich kein Fan von Schutzblechen, schon gar nicht im Rennen, gestern hatten die Dinger aber wirklich ihren Sinn. So konnte ich durch meine Brille wenigstens noch die allergrößten Schlammlöcher rechtzeitig erkennen 

Als Kontrastprogramm, CC-Rennen in Kollerbeck eine Woche füher, trocken und staubig:


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Mai 2010)

Stronglight schrieb:


> jo stimmt... aber dann wäre ich sicher ausgestiegen



der tag wird kommen.
fahre ja nun erst 2 jahre und trainieren tue ich ja auch nicht so regelmäßig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2010)

Saarschleifen Bike Marathon 55km, 1450km. 
Schlammschlacht pur - Es war nur GEIL-! 
Bilder vom Rennen folgen.







Altersklasse Platz 1 Gesamt 12/337

Man sieht sich in Albstatt


----------



## Stronglight (31. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> der tag wird kommen.
> fahre ja nun erst 2 jahre und trainieren tue ich ja auch nicht so regelmäßig.



Bei dem Sauwetter bleibe ich auch lieber im Bett


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (31. Mai 2010)

Stronglight schrieb:


> wohl war...







> Deshalb habe ich auch schon den Vorschlag gemacht, wenigstens 1-2 Runden rein zu nehmen...oder zu verkürzen und daraus wirklich ein CC-Rennen machen.



Naja nur 1-2 Runden a`10 Km sind halt z.B. für die Zuschauer längst nicht so interessant. 
Dann lieber nur 2-4 Km pro Runde und dafür 4-8 Runden, jenachdem. 



> Für mich durften es gestern allerdings echt nicht mehr gewesen sein, sonst hätte ich:kotz:



Ahja.

Grüße 
Sw-Biker


----------



## Renn Maus (2. Juni 2010)

Hi,

letzt Woche beim SKS-Cup in Hagen.
War nen Sauwetter und trotzdem geil


----------



## LunaLuX (4. Juni 2010)

Tja am Samstag nicht und das hat noch mehr Spass gemacht den die Strecke ist wirklich klasse und macht laune.

Gruß
LunaLux


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juni 2010)

Nachtrag Saarschleife: 




CC Rennen am Spiemont
Platz 3, ein Kettenklemmer verhinderte mir leider den 2. Platz!




















Man achte auf die Nummer 

RHeinland Cup Betzdorf


----------



## bene94 (7. Juni 2010)

Die Nummer ist ja mal voll daneben...du bist viel schneller als ein 911er!


----------



## Da Anhänger (8. Juni 2010)

..aber er schluckt min. genausoviel sprit..zwar nicht von shell aber hochprozentig


----------



## mete (23. Juni 2010)

Heavy24 2010, die Fingerstellung muss so..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2010)

kirchzarten 2010,... lief maessig :/ 5:20h auf der 115km runde


----------



## mtb-xxl (25. Juni 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> kirchzarten 2010,... lief maessig :/ 5:20h auf der 115km runde



Eyh deine Gabel is kaputt, da fehlt die eine Hälfte


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2010)

wenn ich fuer jedes mal...


----------



## mtb-xxl (25. Juni 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wenn ich fuer jedes mal...



Och menno... alter spielverderber


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juni 2010)

Hab DIch garnicht gesehen...
Wo hast Du denn die Bilder her, Sportograf?


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juni 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Heavy24 2010, die Fingerstellung muss so..



Hab gehört es soll nicht so der Brüller gewesen sein?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (26. Juni 2010)

Ich fand es sehr gut:





Die Strecke ist zwar rel. schnell (durch halb Waldautobahn und halb Trails), aber sehr gut gemacht.


----------



## cluso (27. Juni 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> kirchzarten 2010,... lief maessig :/ 5:20h auf der 115km runde




Oh je oh je, ich wäre min 2-3h länger unterwegs.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juni 2010)

wie viele höhenmeter hat kirchzarten?


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juni 2010)

Zu viel


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juni 2010)

dann kann man mit der zeit nicht viel anfangen.


----------



## mete (27. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hab gehört es soll nicht so der Brüller gewesen sein?!



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen .


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (27. Juni 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Heavy24 2010, die Fingerstellung muss so..



Hi mete


Ich kenn mehrere Leute die auch dieselbe Bremsfingerstellung wie du haben. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (27. Juni 2010)

Hi k-star



k_star schrieb:


> wie viele höhenmeter hat kirchzarten?



Der 116 er hat 3150 Hm.

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2010)

jep, die bilder sind vom sportograf.
hm? eher zu wenig... dieses flach rumgejucke in der mitte hat mir die zeit versaut (bin halt kein flachfahrer),... aber so ist kiza halt


----------



## Blauer Sauser (28. Juni 2010)

Frammersbach 2010:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapierrer (28. Juni 2010)

Von Frammersbach hab ich auch welche:






[/URL][/IMG]




weiß jemand wo es noch gute Bilder gibt?


----------



## powderJO (29. Juni 2010)

hab endlich auch mal ein paar gescheite aktuellere bilder. sportograf transgermany:









eins das schön zeigt, wie wir am ersten ud zweiten tag gelitten haben:


----------



## Meridaracer (29. Juni 2010)




----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juni 2010)

schmeckts?


----------



## Meridaracer (29. Juni 2010)

Ja klaro, aber ging in dem Moment nicht anders.
Beutel war noch halb voll also zum wegschmeißen zu schade aber musste einer Attacke nachgehen


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juni 2010)

das kenne ich!
lutsche auch manchmal über mehrere kilometer an einem gel, weil die hände am lenker bleiben müssen.


----------



## Scaler94 (29. Juni 2010)

Frammersbach 2010


----------



## bene94 (29. Juni 2010)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Frammersbach 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hab ich per zufall gefunden. http://www.spessart-bike.de/Bilder10-2/slides/0038.html


----------



## zingel (1. Juli 2010)

Albstadt Classic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (1. Juli 2010)

schicke bilder!

das letzte ...


----------



## powderJO (2. Juli 2010)

mal offtopic - das lange kabelschloss auf dem letzen bild - von wem ist das und taugt das was?


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Juli 2010)

ich denke das ist einfach ein kunstoffummanteltes stahlseil.


----------



## swift daddy (2. Juli 2010)

ultra coole Oldschool-Kluft


----------



## M!ke (2. Juli 2010)

Ja, find ich auch...richtig geil


----------



## Giuliano.B (4. Juli 2010)

Frammersbach letztes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (5. Juli 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


>


 
Das Bild finde ich klasse! Es zeigt, wie es bei einem Rennen wirklich zur Sache geht.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (5. Juli 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


>



Hi Meridaracer


Cool - des Bild zeigt voll die Action bei nem Race. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Meridaracer (5. Juli 2010)

@bene94 und  @ schwarzwaldbiker

vielen Dank für die netten Worte und die Blumen 
Werde es dem Künstler der die Kamera bedient hat ausrichten


----------



## drivingghost (7. Juli 2010)

calmbach, letztes wochenende


----------



## aka (7. Juli 2010)

Hier sieht man das Wetter etwas besser, wir sind hinten der rot-gelbe Klecks:




(Bild: woba / Seidner)


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Juli 2010)




----------



## Fezza (9. Juli 2010)

Race-comeback nach ca 13 Jahren 





124 Davos, 4er-Team, nicht letzter! es war super, geile Erfahrung!!!


----------



## Oskar1974 (14. Juli 2010)

LBS Marathon 2010 in Albstadt-Ebingen


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (17. Juli 2010)

Beim Bergrennen in Dotternhausen.


----------



## Nafets190 (20. Juli 2010)

Erbeskopfmarathon '10













MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (20. Juli 2010)

Schweizermeisterschaften Gränichen 2010


----------



## bene94 (20. Juli 2010)

Schönes Bild!
Wenn du mal sagst, was du noch so für Rennen fahren willst, könnten wir uns vielleicht mal treffen.
Wie kommt man eigentlich an Sponsoring von Koba?


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2010)

war auch mal wieder bissle rac0rn 
swissbike masters 105km 58. wie immer geil... nur das man sich waerend dem rennen noch umentscheiden konnte und auf die 75km abbiegen war bissle doof... so bilder:







​


----------



## erkan1984 (21. Juli 2010)

das letzte ist soooo geil!
wenn der Berg nicht so Abgeschnitte wäre...--> Postermotiv


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (22. Juli 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> das letzte ist soooo geil!
> wenn der Berg nicht so Abgeschnitte wäre...--> Postermotiv



Hi Erkan


Ja, das finde ich auch sehr geil. 
Grade die Sonne die genau auf den Sascha scheint und hinten die Felswand.

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## gtbiker (22. Juli 2010)

das ist wohl eher das Blitzgerät in der linken unteren Ecke 
Trotzdem geiles Foto


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Juli 2010)

elsa bike trophy in etevayer le lac...60km. Am anfach schön und nach 2/3 hats mal kurz runtergeschütt. Ach ja...nach ca 3km kaum im gelände wurde ich abgedrängt und der abflug war perfekt. Nichts defekt und weiter gings auf die reslichen 57km.


----------



## drivingghost (22. Juli 2010)

Die 12h von Külsheim im 2-er Team. 

Erste Runde: 




Meine letzte Runde:


----------



## Marc B (22. Juli 2010)

Pracht, ECOM 2010:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kastel67 (23. Juli 2010)

Erbeskopf 2010










War recht frisch im Schatten.


----------



## powderJO (23. Juli 2010)

mal ne frage am rande: warum verdecken eigentlich einige ihre startnummer? bist ja nicht der einzige, der das macht aber es ist doch so oder so easy rauszufinden wer wer ist...


das letzte bild vom nopain finde ich auch sehr cool. geiles licht.


----------



## Kastel67 (23. Juli 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> mal ne frage am rande: warum verdecken eigentlich einige ihre startnummer? bist ja nicht der einzige, der das macht aber es ist doch so oder so easy rauszufinden wer wer ist...
> 
> 
> das letzte bild vom nopain finde ich auch sehr cool. geiles licht.



Klar ist es nicht schwierig heraus zufinden wer das ist. Aber man muss ja nicht unbedingt mit Gewalt jedem seinen Realnamen auf das Auge drücken. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht die Kollegen im Sattel, sondern das kreative Pack dem keine Idee zu mies ist um daraus Kapital zuschlagen. 

Gruß k67


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Juli 2010)

Vll. ist die Schmach zu groß, wenn jemand auf die Nummer schaut und sich dann die Ergebnisliste anschaut.
Oder damit kein Hinweis auf den Namen gegeben wird. Keine Ahnung. Ist mir zuvor noch nicht aufgefallen.


Das war ich nun wohl etwas zu langsam.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Juli 2010)

vor allem ist es sehr sinnvoll hier die nummer zu verstecken, sie aber im profilbild noch zu präsentieren.


----------



## unocz (23. Juli 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> vor allem ist es sehr sinnvoll hier die nummer zu verstecken, sie aber im profilbild noch zu präsentieren.





looooooooooool zu geil, das mir das nicht aufgefallen ist 

ps.: 1375


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Juli 2010)

Endlich wid wieder diskutiert. Diese ganzen Bilder haben eh total genervt!


----------



## powderJO (23. Juli 2010)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Damit meine ich jetzt nicht die Kollegen im Sattel, sondern das kreative Pack dem keine Idee zu mies ist um daraus Kapital zuschlagen.Gruß k67



stimmt schon. ich hoffe halt immer noch, irgendwann mal groß rauszukommen, wäre dann halt blöd, wenn die mich mit dem schon unterschriftsreifen millionenvertrag nicht finden, weil ich die startnummer geschwärzt habe 

aber damit der herr race-kralle 88 auch nix mehr zu meckern hat, noch zwei pics vom dolomiti. das erste war früh morgens beim weg zum start - ich finds irgendwie mystisch...


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juli 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> looooooooooool zu geil, das mir das nicht aufgefallen ist
> 
> ps.: 1375



Was soll das jetzt?


----------



## swift daddy (26. Juli 2010)

will heissen, dass er auf dem geposteten Bild die Startnummer unkenntlich gemacht hatte, in seinem Profilbild (was gleich dem geposteten Bild ist) jedoch nicht    bis zur Änderung des Profilbildes natürlich  

btw: geile Kulisse auf den Bildern vom Swissbike-Masters


----------



## powderJO (26. Juli 2010)

das hat der bueschi schon verstanden glaube ich - die nummer dann aber zu posten ist nicht die feine art, wenn man weiß, dass der besitzer das nicht will. ist halt imho schon was anderes, in mingröße auf dem profilbild und fett für jeden auf den ersten blick sichtbar.


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juli 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> das hat der bueschi schon verstanden glaube ich - die nummer dann aber zu posten ist nicht die feine art, wenn man weiß, dass der besitzer das nicht will. ist halt imho schon was anderes, in mingröße auf dem profilbild und fett für jeden auf den ersten blick sichtbar.



Richtig


----------



## lone_wolf (26. Juli 2010)

Entscheiden muss man sich aber - entweder ich präsentiere mich durch Zurschaustellen meines Fotos oder aber ich achte auf meine Privatsphäre und verzichte darauf...

Von daher ist z.B. ein Unkenntlichmachen der Startnummer eher halbherzig und bietet solche Steilvorlagen...


----------



## Delgado (26. Juli 2010)

Marc B schrieb:


> Pracht, ECOM 2010:



Auch da:


----------



## Meridaracer (26. Juli 2010)

Aspen Marathon


----------



## powderJO (27. Juli 2010)

sieht nach einer geilen strecke aus. hatte den aspen mara nie auf dem plan bisher - hält die strecke was die fotos versprechen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (27. Juli 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> sieht nach einer geilen strecke aus. hatte den aspen mara nie auf dem plan bisher - hält die strecke was die fotos versprechen?



Also ich fand es echt Klasse.
Orga für ein Event dieser Größenklasse war Top.
Strecke hatte 2 sehr steile aber nicht all zu lange Rampen, Asphalt Drückerstücke und auch Klasse Passagen mit flow (siehe Bilder). Ich fand es wie ein CC-Kurs in XXL und hat richtig laune gemacht und konnte sehr schnell gefahren werden. Hatte für die 54 Km 2h 2min gebraucht (musste ja unbedingt die Tage davor je 130 Km Rennrad fahren  )


----------



## powderJO (27. Juli 2010)

hört sich gut an. wird auf alle fälle vorgemerkt fürs nächste jahr. glückwunsch btw zum guten ergebnis - habs eben auf der website gesehen.


----------



## Meridaracer (27. Juli 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> hört sich gut an. wird auf alle fälle vorgemerkt fürs nächste jahr. glückwunsch btw zum guten ergebnis - habs eben auf der website gesehen.



Danke


----------



## matsch (28. Juli 2010)

Die Salzkammergut Trophy fehlt noch:


----------



## Marc B (30. Juli 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Auch da:



An dieser Stelle habe ich einen XC-Racer mit Absenkstütze getroffen und war total neidisch. Für die Stufe und die Abfahrt danach habe ich den Sattel dann abgesenkt, beim nächsten Mal muss ich auch so eine Stütze haben, dann geht das schneller (vom Lenker aus).


----------



## powderJO (30. Juli 2010)

bei einem xc-rennen anhalten um die stütze abzusenken? da geht ja vom rad springen und laufen schneller...

das bild aber ist cool - wäre nicht ausgerechnet delgado drauf zu sehen ;-)


----------



## Meridaracer (30. Juli 2010)

Marc B schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle habe ich einen XC-Racer mit AbsenkstÃ¼tze getroffen â¦



Das klingt verdammt nach Bonne (Michael Bonnekessel)


----------



## rotwild71 (30. Juli 2010)

SKS Marathon Sundern

Mein erstes Rennen. Auch wenn ich nicht so schnell war hat es total Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Scaler94 (2. August 2010)

Keiler Bike Marathon Wombach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (2. August 2010)

matsch schrieb:


> Die Salzkammergut Trophy fehlt noch:



Da gucksts aber schon tierisch "über kreuz".


----------



## matsch (2. August 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Da gucksts aber schon tierisch "über kreuz".



Quatsch da passt doch noch alles. Und der beste Teil der Strecke kam ja noch...


----------



## gardaprinz (6. August 2010)

M3 Marathon in Schruns


----------



## marinito (6. August 2010)

Northern spain racing 2010


----------



## zingel (10. August 2010)

*24h Schötz*





































*lucky looser on 4th place..*


----------



## lone_wolf (10. August 2010)

24h Duisburg 2010, als es noch trocken war...











sportograf ist mal wieder richtig schnell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (10. August 2010)

Die Kulisse in dem Stahlwerk (?) ist ja der Hammer.

Sieht ein so nach Endzeit aus.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. August 2010)

jup, ist nen altes stahlwerk.
im letzten foto siehst du einen neuen abschnitt, welcher im letzten jahr nicht gefahren wurde.


----------



## maddda (10. August 2010)

Bin auch mitgefahren, die Kulisse is einfach der Wahnsinn nur der Regen am ende hats leicht versaut


----------



## Groudon (10. August 2010)

Stimmt es, dass man in Duisburg auf der Strecke irgendeine "Stahltreppe" nicht fahren kann und deswegen dort immer absteigen muss(te)?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. August 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Stimmt es, dass man in Duisburg auf der Strecke irgendeine "Stahltreppe" nicht fahren kann und deswegen dort immer absteigen muss(te)?


Ja.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Echinopsis (10. August 2010)

Oh ja, der Regen  in der letzten Runde wäre ein Tretboot nicht schlecht gewesen . Trotzdem war es ein tolles Rennen.


----------



## lone_wolf (10. August 2010)

@ Groudon - oben rechts sind die 8 bis 10 Stufen der Stahltreppe, die man nicht fahren darf





Die Treppe selbst war dieses Jahr aufgrund der besonderen Vorkommnisse 14 Tage zuvor überbaut worden. In den letzten Jahren wurde dieses Teilstück im 2 Stunden Rhythmus gesperrt, weil das DRK erste Hilfe leisten musste. Ursache war häufig, dass man nicht richtig einklickte und dann vom Pedal gerutscht ist, da man mit Hardtails nicht im Sitzen runter fahren konnte.


----------



## Groudon (10. August 2010)

Wieso machen sie dann auf die weiten Betontreppen solche Bretter drüber (die sind doch sicher ne so krass) und nicht auf die Stahltreppe? Könnte man die nicht auch einfach "umbauen"? So wird ja jeglicher Rennfluss gestört... -.-


----------



## Berrrnd (10. August 2010)

die stahltreppe ist sicherlich fahrbar.
doch die anfahrt ist schlecht, bei regen wirds rutschig, etwas steil für ungeübte, ....

da gäbe es sicher noch mehr verletzte als auf der betontreppe.

da problem der etontreppe sind die langen stufen.
da gehts dann nicht klack, klack, klack, klack, sondern klack .... klack .... klack ....
wenn man da dann die vorderbremse zieht, oder sich aufschaukelt liegt man doch recht schnell.


----------



## Echinopsis (10. August 2010)

Die vielen Stürze der vergangegenen Jahre sind auf der Betontreppe passiert. Die Stahltreppe musste immer gelaufen werden. Man kommt in dem Bild oben von rechts und muss dann rechtwinklig auf die Stahltreppe abbiegen. Wenn die gefahren werden dürfte, könnte das rote Kreuz direkt daneben ein großes Sanitätszelt aufstellen und die RTWs in Kolonne anrücken lassen. Ich war auch erst wenig begeistert von dem Holzüberbau, doch die Tatsache, dass die vielen Stürze in diesem Bereich ausblieben, gab dem Veranstalter recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (10. August 2010)

24h Rennen Tauplitz (Österreich)
































Sch***wetter aber wir sind ja keine Holland-Radfahrer 
Platz 4 in der 3er Team Wertung von 7 Teams


----------



## Christian Back (13. August 2010)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Die vielen Stürze der vergangegenen Jahre sind auf der Betontreppe passiert. Die Stahltreppe musste immer gelaufen werden. Man kommt in dem Bild oben von rechts und muss dann rechtwinklig auf die Stahltreppe abbiegen. Wenn die gefahren werden dürfte, könnte das rote Kreuz direkt daneben ein großes Sanitätszelt aufstellen und die RTWs in Kolonne anrücken lassen. Ich war auch erst wenig begeistert von dem Holzüberbau, doch die Tatsache, dass die vielen Stürze in diesem Bereich ausblieben, gab dem Veranstalter recht.



Die Stahltreppe halte ich so für nicht fahrbar, da eine gute Anfahrt fehlt.
Dort gab es oben in den letzten Jahren auch oft die ersten ernsthaften Keilereien, wenn Fahrer zu ungeduldig waren und warten mussten... 

Die Betonstufen waren selbst mit Starrbike gut fahrbar, eigentlich ist es ja auch ein MTB- Rennen? Die Holzdingens werden bei Nässe auch nicht besser gewesen sein.


----------



## swift daddy (14. August 2010)

St. Wendel letzte Woche


----------



## cluso (14. August 2010)

Juhu,

ich kann auch mal beitragen zu diesem Thread:






Gruß

C.


----------



## Schmittler (15. August 2010)

Erzgebirge Marathon, Seiffen


----------



## 1298ep (15. August 2010)

Duisburg auch vorm Regen und Sturz :-((


----------



## [email protected] (15. August 2010)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Erzgebirge Marathon, Seiffen



Geiles Bild!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (15. August 2010)

Hi Schmittler


Des sieht ja krass aus wie des grade in dem Moment hochspritzt als der Fotograf abgedrückt hat.

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



Schmittler schrieb:


> Erzgebirge Marathon, Seiffen


----------



## bene94 (16. August 2010)

Jaja, das war mal wieder ein Tag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (16. August 2010)

oO wie sieht der Schadenbericht am Bike aus?


----------



## bene94 (16. August 2010)

Sattel, Griffe und Schnellspanner haben gelitten. Genauer habe ich das Bike noch nicht untersucht. Aber der Sturz war kurz nach dem Start und es hat noch den Rest des Rennens gehalten. Kann also nicht so schlimm sein.


----------



## Groudon (16. August 2010)

hm - na dann

aber sowas ist immer doof, da ich nicht gerne Schäden an meinem Bike habe (Lackplatzer am wenigsten -.-)


----------



## bene94 (16. August 2010)

Den Sattel könnte ich strippen, Griffe waren die alten dran (da Schraubgriffe) und Schnellspanner hätte ich noch die DT. Aber Rahmen, Gabel und LR haben wohl nichts abbekommen. Nur meine linke Schulter und Hüfte sind ausser Gefecht.
Das Foto auf der Strecke war übrigens nach dem Sturz. Daran zu erkennen, dass nur noch ein Hosenbein umgekrempelt ist.^^


----------



## ScottErda (16. August 2010)

*Cross Triathlon am 14.8.2010 in Lich (bei Gießen)*

Bin der mit dem weißen Trikot





Die MTB-Strecke war ein Rundkurs von 4x11km





Wir haben den 2ten Platz erreicht


----------



## Twinkie (16. August 2010)

aaarrgh bene, dass brennt beim duschen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (16. August 2010)

hei bene jetzt muss ich dir dann wohl doch noch meine speednudel abgeben...damit du wieder einen hübschen sattel hast. 
Schulter defekt oder nur lädiert? Meine schulter war auch 6 wochen ausser gefecht...habe mir letztes jahr das schulterblatt gebrochen bei einem sturz mit dem bike. 
Gute besserung.


----------



## rboncube (17. August 2010)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Erzgebirge Marathon, Seiffen




Immer diese Show-fahrer

Ne, im Ernst. Cooles Bild

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Schmittler (17. August 2010)

Katastrophal schlechtes Rennen, schon in der Einführungsrunde war ich kurz vorm kotzen! 
Dafür sind die Bilder was geworden, Sportograf halt!


----------



## matsch (18. August 2010)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Katastrophal schlechtes Rennen, schon in der Einführungsrunde war ich kurz vorm kotzen!
> Dafür sind die Bilder was geworden, Sportograf halt!



Das stimmt der Sportfotograf hat da jedem so ein schönes Schlammbild gegeben. Wahrscheinlich haben die die Kuhle extra nochmal mit Wasser gefüllt. 
Ansonsten trotz extrem nasser Strecke ein schönes Rennen...


----------



## zingel (18. August 2010)

24h Schötz, Switzerland

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14223248"]2010 24h Schoetz on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## maddda (18. August 2010)

Duisburg 2010...ich bin der vordere


Da war alles noch Trocken........


----------



## Berrrnd (18. August 2010)

@ zingel


----------



## dor michü (18. August 2010)

Das Video ist wirklich Top. Das Rennen sieht auch sehr interresant aus....wenns net so weit weg wäre :-(
@ alle die beim EBM dabei waren kann sich bei uns im Bilderservice mal suchen vieleicht haben unsere Paparazzi euch mit abgelichtet: http://pix.fast-zweirad-haus.de/

mfg michi


----------



## zingel (18. August 2010)

das Rennen war super!
allerdings war ich zu müde, um selbst zu filmen. Das Zeugs stammt von diversen Fotografen und Filmern. Ich hab's einfach noch für unser Team zurechtgemacht.


Warum überdecken die in Duisburg die Treppe mit Brettern? ...ist ja schliesslich kein Rennradrennen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. August 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> Warum überdecken die in Duisburg die Treppe mit Brettern? ...ist ja schliesslich kein Rennradrennen.


Weil es Leute gibt, für die diese Hürde offenbar noch zu groß ist. Das ist meine Vermutung, denn ich bin nicht Organisator der Veranstaltung und ich war auch zu keiner Zeit daran beteiligt 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mod31 (18. August 2010)

...nochmal EBM-Seiffen:


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. August 2010)

@zingel 
Kann man mal Details zum & Fotos vom grünen Rad mit Leftie haben.


----------



## zingel (18. August 2010)

http://www.twentyniner.ch/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=2008


----------



## timor1975 (25. August 2010)

1. Wehlaberg-Marathon 2010


----------



## randi (26. August 2010)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/708980]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (27. August 2010)

...7. und finalen Etappe der Trans Schwarzwald in der Nähe des Feldbergs gemacht habe. 
Er war grade in einer 3er Gruppe.

Leider hat es mit dem Ausschneiden von "Meridaracer" aus dem Bild net geklappt da die Datei nicht angenommen wird weil sie zu gross ist. 
Die Quali des Ausschnittsbereiches wäre ok aber eben die Datei ist zu gross. Naja ist Pech.



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## bene94 (29. August 2010)

Fotos von meinem Bruder.


----------



## zingel (30. August 2010)

Nationalpark CH


----------



## bene94 (30. August 2010)

Ein Freund von mir war auch dort. Die Bedingungen waren anscheinend recht hart. Aber die Strecke sieht nach Spass aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (2. September 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir war auch dort. Die Bedingungen waren anscheinend recht hart. Aber die Strecke sieht nach Spass aus!



Die Strecke ist IMHO ein Knaller!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (3. September 2010)

Hi zingel


Auf den ersten 4 Bildern sieht die Landschaft ja richtig geil aus.  

Des Trikot kommt recht cool. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



zingel schrieb:


> Nationalpark CH


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (3. September 2010)

Hi


Hier der vergrößerte Bildausschnitt von "Meridaracer" bei der 7. Etappe der Transschwarzwald. 


Grüße 
Sw-Biker


----------



## Meridaracer (4. September 2010)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Hier der vergrößerte Bildausschnitt von "Meridaracer" bei der 7. Etappe der Transschwarzwald.
> ...



Vielen Dank


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (6. September 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank



Bitte.


----------



## volki3 (7. September 2010)

Idstein24


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kastel67 (14. September 2010)

www.sebamed-bike-day.de

Ich war nicht wirklich schnell....


----------



## Groudon (14. September 2010)

Bachdurchfahrt beim "Greifensteiner Bike Marathon 2010"


----------



## dor michü (15. September 2010)

Das Team Vogtland hat zuwachs aha....^^
STARK!!!!


----------



## Superfriend (15. September 2010)

Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, Kastel: Warum fährt man denn da mit Warnweste rum?!

Folgend drei Sportfotografen-Pics vom Ischgl Ironbike, kurz vor einem Kapitalen Sturz mit anschließender OP und aktuell viel Spaß bei der Physiotherapie:


----------



## [email protected] (16. September 2010)

Gute Besserung 

Hab da auch noch ein bisschen was...

Erbeskopf Marathon


 

 

 



CC-Rennen Hochspeyer:


 



Rodenbach:


 



St. Wendel




Rheingau Marathon




St. Ingbert:




24. Rad am Ring (Gesamtsieg)


 

 

 

 

 



peace


----------



## Berrrnd (16. September 2010)

das vorletzte bild ist ja mal geil!

der 3. von links.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. September 2010)

3H Detmold 2010


----------



## Da Anhänger (16. September 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> das vorletzte bild ist ja mal geil!
> 
> der 3. von links.



wer über mich lacht ist fällig ich hab mich da nur der jugend anpassen wollen..

ich wusst halt schon früh wo ich das gewicht für die rennen sparen kann

gruß


----------



## Kastel67 (17. September 2010)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, Kastel: Warum fährt man denn da mit Warnweste rum?!



Ich verfahre mich immer und da hat der Team Manager entschieden, dass ich die Weste tragen muss. Von wegen suchen und so...

Ehrlich!!


----------



## red-dog (17. September 2010)

P-Weg Marathon 2010:
Schwimmbad Durchfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaler94 (25. September 2010)




----------



## speedy76 (25. September 2010)

Trans Zollernalb 2010. 3 Tage........ war einfach nur geil  2011 dann wieder


----------



## Berrrnd (27. September 2010)

8H von Barntrup:




Foto ist in den ersten 2 Stunden entstanden. Da war ich noch sauber.


----------



## Quen (27. September 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> 8H von Barntrup:
> 
> Foto ist in den ersten 2 Stunden entstanden. Da war ich noch sauber.




Hast dich ja zwischenzeitig auf den zweiten Platz vorgeschoben, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Berrrnd (27. September 2010)

danke!

bleibt auch dabei, da ja eh nur 6 rennen gewertet werden und die hinter mir zwar mehr punkte insgesamt, aber nicht mehr punkte in den besten 6 rennen erreichen können.


----------



## onkel_doc (27. September 2010)

Trinkst du nichts wärend dem rennen??? seh da keine trinkflasche.


Scaler94 schrieb:


>


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (27. September 2010)

NRW Cup Remscheid







Und hüpf


----------



## Scaler94 (27. September 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Trinkst du nichts wärend dem rennen??? seh da keine trinkflasche.



Ne,ne normalerweise nehm ich schon was zu trinken mit.

Hab nur leider erst kurz vorm Start gemerkt das ich gar nichts, zu trinken dabei hatte.
Konnte halt auch keine Flaschen von den Verpflegungsstationen mitnehmen, da die keine passenden Flaschen hatte.

Naja was solls waren eh nur 36km.


----------



## onkel_doc (27. September 2010)

Tja, fürs rennen sollte man eben nicht den tune dran haben. Ich wechsle extra immer den flaschenhalter. Beim training ok aber sonst lieber einen normalen...dann klappts auch mit den flaschen...



Scaler94 schrieb:


> Ne,ne normalerweise nehm ich schon was zu trinken mit.
> 
> Hab nur leider erst kurz vorm Start gemerkt das ich gar nichts, zu trinken dabei hatte.
> Konnte halt auch keine Flaschen von den Verpflegungsstationen mitnehmen, da die keine passenden Flaschen hatte.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. Oktober 2010)

speedy76 schrieb:


> Trans Zollernalb 2010. 3 Tage........ war einfach nur geil  2011 dann wieder


Hi speedy76


ist das Bild paar Km nördlich von Hechingen entstanden ? 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## speedy76 (10. Oktober 2010)

das war die letzte Abfahrt, bevor es dann nochmal nach Hechingen hoch ging so ca 5 km vor dem Ziel


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (13. Oktober 2010)

speedy76 schrieb:


> das war die letzte Abfahrt, bevor es dann nochmal nach Hechingen hoch ging so ca 5 km vor dem Ziel



Oh, grade gegen Schluss ist das dann nochmal hard. 
Weißt ich bin durch die Gegend gefahren als ich am 3.10. zur Alb Gold Trophy gefahren bin. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Kooni81 (13. Oktober 2010)

Tach zusammen

Hab noch ein Foto vom diesjährigen 24 Stunden Rennen in München gefunden:





Diesen Hügel muss man mal gefahren haben!

Greetz

Kooni


----------



## M!ke (14. Oktober 2010)

Kooni81 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen
> 
> Hab noch ein Foto vom diesjährigen 24 Stunden Rennen in München gefunden:
> 
> ...



Diese 10-15m lange megasteile Rampe meinst du? 
Ja, die ist geil 

Mike


----------



## Kooni81 (15. Oktober 2010)

Ja genau die Rampe! Beim ersten mal gings noch easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (21. Oktober 2010)

RWE-Bike Night 2010 in Daun


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Januar 2011)

die rennsaison 2011 ist eroeffnet!
icerider 2011:


----------



## müsing (28. Januar 2011)

2011 läuft schon seit ein paar Wochen


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Januar 2011)

endlich kommt hier wieder leben rein!


----------



## Catsoft (29. Januar 2011)

Der Dicke war auch 2011 schon im Einsatz ;-)





Nächste Saison muss das besser werden!

Robert


----------



## deathmetal (29. Januar 2011)

Mal noch was von 2010 in Oberammergau


----------



## [email protected] (31. Januar 2011)

Hab da auch noch was von meinem ersten Eliterennen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Februar 2011)

sooo 2.lauf poisen cup adenau





oja, es war dreckisch!!!



richtig dreckig!




aber geil!


----------



## [email protected] (22. Februar 2011)

Es ging


----------



## Renn Maus (22. Februar 2011)

Dank technischem Defekt in der 1. Kurve ( bin durch den Sturz eines anderen mitgerissen worden.... -> Schaltauge krumm), weit abgeschlagen und trotzdem zuende gefahren (hab auch noch von dem Seniorenrennen ein paar Fotos.....):



























Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. Februar 2011)

Von dem Sturz hab ich garnichts mitbekommen...
Aber Ärgerlich...


----------



## Renn Maus (22. Februar 2011)

Das kommt davon, wenn man zu weit vorne fährt 
Der Konkurent mit dem Lexxi-Trikot wollte in der Kurve nach dem Zielbogen innen überholen, ist auf dem nassen Asphalt gerutscht und hat dabei mich umgehauen. Naja und dabei hats halt schön mein Schaltwerk, bzw. Schaltauge krumm gehauen..... 

Naja, passiert.
Gehört dazu.......

Ich bin am 20.03. wieder dabei.
Beim nächsten Rennen schaff ichs zeitlich leider nicht


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2011)

ist immer super, wenn die leute meinen sie muessen auf den ersten 5m alles gewinnen... aber dann doch alles verliehren.

ich bin auch erst am 20.3. wieder dabei  muss ja noch bissle trainieren und der spass mit jedes woe ein rennen geht erst im april los...


----------



## r19andre (27. Februar 2011)

juten tach,

hier mal ein paar Bilder vom 12Std. Indoor Rennen am WE in Rotenburg.
War für uns als "Spassevent" deklariert, welches auch super geil war.
naja die 70% Indoor(überdachte Tiefgarage bzw. Halle) und der Rest Outdoor




















Gruß
Andre


----------



## Groudon (27. Februar 2011)

fährst du die 26" oder 29" Starrgabel von DTswiss? Hast soviel Freiraum nach Oben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2011)

sollte 26 sein... muss ja 10cm federgabel ausgleichen


----------



## r19andre (28. Februar 2011)

jup ist die 26er,  445mm

Andre


----------



## Marc B (28. Februar 2011)

In Pracht (Juli 2010):


----------



## Marc B (28. Februar 2011)

Da darf diesen Bild nicht fehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jungspund (28. Februar 2011)

Von Rotenburg hab ich auch noch en paar Bilder:


----------



## Thomas0072 (3. März 2011)

Jetzt auch mal mein erstes MTB-Rennen (Nagut, war eher ein Vereinswettkampf).
Aber habe gewonnen










Copyright MTC Magdeburg


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2011)

bissle racen das woe  3. platz in bueschel.


----------



## Alex_aw (27. März 2011)

Bilder vom 24h-Rennen WM BikeonFire in der Maxhütte in Sulzbach-Rosenberg
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMojWzLM4-8"]YouTube        - BIKEonFIRE - das 24h MTB-Race in der MaxhÃ¼tte[/nomedia]


----------



## Stollen-Bandit (3. April 2011)

Hey Leute,

hier ein paar Bilder vom 2010er Endurothon in Schierke!
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/9/5/2/5/4/_/medium/IMG_1660.JPG
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/9/5/2/5/4/_/medium/IMG_1664.JPG
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/9/5/2/5/4/_/medium/IMG_16652.JPG


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. April 2011)

letzten sonntag in hausach:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (12. April 2011)

*RBC Lugano / Tesserete*

*Rennbericht hier*


hier im Hintergrund


----------



## ZeFlo (12. April 2011)

sehr geil 
bushidomän voll im hillkillermode 

ciao
flo


----------



## Deleted 76843 (13. April 2011)

haha der auf dem Bild 1 bin ja ich  woher hast du den die Bilder?


----------



## zingel (13. April 2011)

nem Fotografen abgekauft
wenn du es in voller Grösse willst, sende deine Mailadresse per PN


----------



## dogdaysunrise (15. April 2011)

Klein Top Gun 1989. Sehr schoen, da hatte ich auch mal eins!




zingel schrieb:


> *RBC Lugano / Tesserete*
> 
> *Rennbericht hier*
> 
> ...


----------



## mete (27. April 2011)

für zwei annehmbare Runden hat es noch gereicht, für Runde drei hätte ich dieses Jahr doch ein bisl mehr fahren müssen...


----------



## Thomas0072 (27. April 2011)

Von der gleichen Veranstaltung. Aber 5 Runden durchgehalten 






(PS: Eigentlich müßten die Scheiben an der Stelle rotglühend sein)


----------



## Deleted 76843 (30. April 2011)

SM letztes Jahr.


----------



## Nafets190 (1. Mai 2011)

Erstes (unspektakuläres) Bild vom Eifel-Mosel-Cup gestern in Bekond.





Die Strecke war mit dem Singlespeed sehr heavy 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## lone_wolf (1. Mai 2011)

Na dann biste jetzt wohl richtig infiziert  Bringt doch richtig Bock, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (1. Mai 2011)

Ist ja nicht mein erstes Rennen, aber das erste mit SSP. Die Strecke war schon krass. Wenns nicht gerade Bergauf ging befand man sich im Trail. Diese Tatsache zusammen mit der Starrgabel und den harten Griffen war schon sehr äh ja Anstrengend!

Schade das es keine Singlespeedwertung gibt.

Ich denke SSP ist für Marathons besser geeignet als für knallharte XC Rennen. Oder ich brauch eine kleiner Übersetzung


----------



## lone_wolf (1. Mai 2011)

Bezog sich auf SSP - und ja, Marathons und 24h geht mit SSP noch besser...


----------



## panzer-oddo (2. Mai 2011)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht mein erstes Rennen, aber das erste mit SSP. Die Strecke war schon krass. Wenns nicht gerade Bergauf ging befand man sich im Trail. Diese Tatsache zusammen mit der Starrgabel und den harten Griffen war schon sehr äh ja Anstrengend!
> 
> Schade das es keine Singlespeedwertung gibt.
> 
> Ich denke SSP ist für Marathons besser geeignet als für knallharte XC Rennen. Oder ich brauch eine kleiner Übersetzung



Seh ich das richtig, Du hast einen Polar der S-serie am Handgelenk und es gibt keine Aussetzer bei der Geschwindigkeit? Ist das ein normaler Speedsensor an der Gabel?

Gruß ali


----------



## Nafets190 (2. Mai 2011)

Weiter gehts









@Ali: Ich habe einen Polar RS800CX am Handgelenk (W.I.N.D.-Technologie) und den dazu passenden Speedsensor. Aussetzter gibt es keine 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## [email protected] (2. Mai 2011)

Wie viel hast Du für die Bilder bezahlt? 

War ja eine schöne Veranstaltung, aber der Transponder war ja ein Witz!


----------



## Nafets190 (2. Mai 2011)

hast ne PM


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Mai 2011)

So, mal was kleines von mir. Gardasee 2011 ronda picola





und noch eins...man sieht dass nicht alle so versiert beim runterfahren sind...leider


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Mai 2011)

da war ich au


----------



## Asatru (5. Mai 2011)

Ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toblerone (5. Mai 2011)

Sundern-Hagen letztes WE


----------



## Domme02 (10. Mai 2011)

MTB Hessen Cup Bad Endbach (XC) 8.5.2011













..traumhafte Strecke für so ein "kleines" Rennen! Kann ich nur empfehlen!

Ps: endlich mal super Bilder für die ich nichts bezahlen muss. Bei den Preisen vom sportograf wird man noch arm.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2011)

marathon in offenburg (6.ak 14. gesamt langdistanz)












finde ich ne coole bilder serie (habe ich netterweise von der freundin des mit-sprinters bekommen )


----------



## hefra (18. Mai 2011)

War das beim Zieleinlauf? Auf Langstrecke kommt es aber auch nur einmal im Jahr vor, dass so viele Fahrer beisammen sind und das bei der Platzierung.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Mai 2011)

Wehlaberg Marathon vergangenes WE:

Mittendrin...




(Foto von Altglienicker)

und beim Zielsprint:





Auch dieses Jahr wieder mit liebevoll handbemalten Startnummern 
12. in der AK und 25. gesamt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Mai 2011)

hefra schrieb:


> War das beim Zieleinlauf? Auf Langstrecke kommt es aber auch nur einmal im Jahr vor, dass so viele Fahrer beisammen sind und das bei der Platzierung.



jep, war der zieleinlauf auf der langdistanz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (19. Mai 2011)

@Domme02 schönes Scale. Ist das ein 40er?


----------



## Domme02 (20. Mai 2011)

billi joe schrieb:


> @Domme02 schönes Scale. Ist das ein 40er?


Dankeschön.

Ist "leider" ein 50er. Also der Rahmen. Der Rest ist ja wie du siehst kein bisschen mehr original.
"Leider" weil der 50er Alu-Rahmen Sackschwer ist. Ein Carbonrahmen würde das Gewicht des Bikes deutlich nach unten drücken. 
 Der Rest ist schon schön leicht.


----------



## Reichling-Racer (20. Mai 2011)

Hier ein cooles Bild von der Bundesliga in Saalhausen von mir. Das Bild ist in der Zweiten Runde im ich glaube Traktor downhill entstanden. Hier abgelichtet mit einem vom Rothaus-Poison Team geliehendes VR-Laufrad. Den Passenden Rennbericht dazu findet ihr unter http://www.reichling-racer.de/Bundesliga-und-Sprint.htm





Danke an Sportograf für das Geile Bild


----------



## Groudon (21. Mai 2011)

80min CC - aber ich lache noch ^^


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (21. Mai 2011)

Hi Domme02

Wieviel wiegt dein Bike in Rennbereiter Ausstattung ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



Domme02 schrieb:


> Dankeschön.
> 
> Ist "leider" ein 50er. Also der Rahmen. Der Rest ist ja wie du siehst kein bisschen mehr original.
> "Leider" weil der 50er Alu-Rahmen Sackschwer ist. Ein Carbonrahmen würde das Gewicht des Bikes deutlich nach unten drücken.
> Der Rest ist schon schön leicht.


----------



## sweep (21. Mai 2011)

rechts


----------



## Domme02 (21. Mai 2011)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Domme02
> 
> Wieviel wiegt dein Bike in Rennbereiter Ausstattung ?


ganz knapp noch 9,9kg. Teileliste: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/678309

Das es kein Topwert trotz Alu-Rahmen ist, ist mir klar aber für mich jungen Schüler ists super.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (21. Mai 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> ganz knapp noch 9,9kg. Teileliste: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/678309
> 
> Das es kein Topwert trotz Alu-Rahmen ist, ist mir klar aber für mich jungen Schüler ists super.



Jap 9,9 kg ist echt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (21. Mai 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> 80min CC - aber ich lache noch ^^



Hi Groudon


Fährst du Lizenz oder Hobbyklasse ? 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## KaiGreene (21. Mai 2011)

Offenburg Challenge 48km 19ter Gesamt.Team Wertung 3 Platz.





Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (22. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre dieses Jahr noch ohne Lizenz. Vlt ändert sich das im nächsten Jahr. Wir werden sehen. ^^


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (22. Mai 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich fahre dieses Jahr noch ohne Lizenz. Vlt ändert sich das im nächsten Jahr. Wir werden sehen. ^^



Ahja ok. 

Dann ists krass denn 80 Min. Renndauer sind bei XC in der Hobbyklasse heftig lang!


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Renn Maus (22. Mai 2011)

Hier ein paar Fotos von mir heute in Beckum, beim 1. Lauf des SKS-NRW-Cup.

War ne tolle Strecke für Drücker, mit sehr großem Singeltrailanteil und wenig Höhenmetern!

In meinem Blog: http://velo-w.blogspot.com/ habe ich insgesammt* 144 Fotos von dem Rennen *hochgeladen. Dort gibts auch von vielen anderen Fahrern Fotos. Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand von euch da wieder. Wenn ja, gebt mal bescheid. Würde mich interessieren.
















Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Mai 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Fotos von mir heute in Beckum, beim 1. Lauf des SKS-NRW-Cup.
> 
> War ne tolle Strecke für Drücker, mit sehr großem Singeltrailanteil und wenig Höhenmetern!
> 
> ...



Ja, das war echt ne tolle Strecke. Leider bin ich auf keinem Bild während des Rennens dabei. Nur bei dem hier, da ziehe ich aber voll die Schnute (wahrscheinlich weil der Kollege mit dre Nr. 219 beim Zielsprint noch den 7. Platz genommen hat ). Ich bin übrigens der links im Bilde.


----------



## Domme02 (23. Mai 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Fotos von mir heute in Beckum, beim 1. Lauf des SKS-NRW-Cup.
> 
> War ne tolle Strecke für Drücker, mit sehr großem Singeltrailanteil und wenig Höhenmetern!
> 
> ...



Ich war auch da. Bin aber U19 und deswegen sind leider keine Bilder von mir in meinem Blog. Bisher bleiben mir also nur die von meinem Dad. Dabei waren so viele Fotografen an der Strecke. Vielleicht finden sich ja noch welche...

Rennen lief echt schlecht. Hab mir irgendwie einen Zahn des mittleren Kettenblatts stark verbogen und so rutschte die Kette bei den Rampen immer durch. In der letzten Runde riss sie dann ganz. (siehe bilder im Anhang)


----------



## general-easy (23. Mai 2011)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> (wahrscheinlich weil der Kollege mit dre Nr. 219 beim Zielsprint noch den 7. Platz genommen hat )



Das war ich dann wohl! ;-)
Nach dem Sturz und eine Runde später dem Kettenklemmer (als Renn Maus und Crimson_ an mir vorbei sind xD ) ging die letzte Runde wieder richtig gut! 
Sehen uns in Haltern würd ich Sagen!


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Mai 2011)

general-easy schrieb:


> Das war ich dann wohl! ;-)
> Nach dem Sturz und eine Runde später dem Kettenklemmer (als Renn Maus und Crimson_ an mir vorbei sind xD ) ging die letzte Runde wieder richtig gut!
> Sehen uns in Haltern würd ich Sagen!


 
Naja, that's racing  

Man sieht sich in Haltern

Gruß


----------



## Thunderbird (25. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mal was richtig staubiges vom letzten WE:









Gregor


----------



## Renn Maus (25. Mai 2011)

@crimson: Nächstes mal lass ich dich so kurz vor Rennende nicht mehr so leicht vorbei 
Aber Glückwunsch und cool, was du noch an Reserven am Ende des Rennens hattest.

@general-easy: Ja technische Defekte sind immer *******. Meine Schaltung lief auch zum Kotzen. Obwohl ich am Vortag alles perfekt einegestellt habe. Naja, beim nächsten mal trift es warscheinlich jemand anderen. Kopf hoch.


@all: In Haltern bin ich leider nicht dabei, da ich an dem WE in Chemnitz beim 24h-Rennen bin.
Die restliche Saison werde ich aber beim SKS-Cup mitfahren und auch immer viele Bilder mitbringen.

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viper400 (28. Mai 2011)

Hi, war eine klasse Veranstaltung in Beckum. Sollte mein erstes Rennen werden, aber leider hab ich  in der ersten Runde einen Reifen geschrottet.....na ja.


----------



## Renn Maus (30. Mai 2011)

@viper: Sowas kann immer wieder mal passieren.
Beim nächsten mal passiert es sicher nicht. Kleiner Tipp: zu Hause vor dem Rennen die Reifen genau auf Schäden checken, oder für Rennen Extraschlappen aufziehen. Das lohnt sich.


Und ansonsten habe ich wieder *NEUE FOTOS*
Die Bilder vom 1. Lauf des Rheinland Cups in Koblenz, von letztem Sonntag sind online.
Leider nicht so viele wie letztes mal, da ich gestern die Fotos selber machen musste, aber der ein oder andere findet sich vielleicht trotzdem wieder.
Viele Spaß:
*http://velo-w.blogspot.com/*


----------



## lone_wolf (2. Juni 2011)

24h Alfsee bei Osnabrück am 28./29.05.2011













Mein bisher bestes Rennen: Platz 4 Solofahrer, 43 Runden, 380.26km...


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juni 2011)

gz! naechstes jahr will ich auch hauptsaechlich 24h solo oder soo 200km rennen fahren


----------



## deathmetal (2. Juni 2011)

Tegernsee letztes Wochenende


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Juni 2011)

beim schinderhannes 2011  (hab das bild zu abozwecken gepostet  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2011)

Hab da auch ncoh was  

Poisonbike Cup Kottenheim






Poisonbike Cup Büchel









Poisonbike Cup Boos





Eifel Mosel Cup Bekond





Eifel mosel Cup Mehren





24h Alfsee











Ja, es war hart, hatte nur 3 Runden weniger als die Fahrer vom 4er Team! - Platz 2


----------



## Da Anhänger (4. Juni 2011)

ihr habt nur das falsche Zeug geraucht..das Grinsen vom basti, das schlafen bei dir und nicht zu letzt der verräterisch positionierte Aschenbecher daneben..und dann den paar Runden die Schuld geben wollen...

das haben wir ja gerne....

rennen war trotzdem geil!

gruß


----------



## Tommy320is (5. Juni 2011)

Hi,

von mir auch zwei Bilder der staubigen Veranstaltung am vorletzten WE:


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juni 2011)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> ihr habt nur das falsche Zeug geraucht..das Grinsen vom basti, das schlafen bei dir und nicht zu letzt der verräterisch positionierte Aschenbecher daneben..und dann den paar Runden die Schuld geben wollen...
> 
> das haben wir ja gerne....
> 
> ...



Mist, jetzt ist es raus


----------



## MTB-ROBBY (6. Juni 2011)

Tegernsee 2011


----------



## klogrinder (6. Juni 2011)

^^schaut gut aus!
Muss da direkt auch gleich noch die Bilder anschauen! Wie ist's dir gegangen, bin die gleiche Strecke gefahren...

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. Juni 2011)

irgendwie kann ich in den datenbanken nix gescheits finden... hab bock die nächsten 2 oder 3 wochen auf nen marathon...
kann mir da einer was gutes empfehlen? achja bin aus dem raum HD und auto fahrten so bis ca 100km wären durchaus ok...


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juni 2011)

19.6. kirchzarten
26.6. frammersbach

ach ja, gefahren bin ich auch: 13.platz masters1 dm









ach ja, hoch ging es auch noch...


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juni 2011)

Die Strecke ist geil  
Wars bei euch trocken?


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juni 2011)

die strecke war RICHTIG geil! 
von oben ja, aber ab dem knick um den baum ging es in ein "wasserloch" runter, da wars dann sehr schluepfrig... genau in der 90grad kurve nach dem "drop"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Juni 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 19.6. kirchzarten
> 26.6. frammersbach



ich glaub da werd ich mich mal nach frammersbach orientieren... danke


----------



## MTB-ROBBY (8. Juni 2011)

Tegernsee2011.Schön war es!!!


----------



## Chr!s (10. Juni 2011)

Bekond (Fotos v. Michael Schroeder)

wenn jemand meine Brille gefunden hat, bitte melden.
Die ging bei dem später einsetzenden Regen verschütt...


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Juni 2011)

Meine Freundin mit ihrem "töff" und sattelunterhöhung





und ich beim marathon estavayer le lac...60km grosse runde. Der erste marathon in diesem jahr mit gutem wetter. Ein super rennen mit flowigen singletrails.
Seit diesem rennen zum shoprider verdammt


----------



## Renn Maus (13. Juni 2011)

Hi,

Fotos von gestern in Betzdorf.
Ich habe in meinem Blog http://velo-w.blogspot.com wieder über 200 Fotos von vielen verschiedenen Fahrern gemacht.
Hier ein kleiner Auszug mit den Fahrern vom Laktatexpress:

Alexander, alias Renn Maus





Markus, alias Reverend





Daniela, alias Danni ;-) -> Führende im Gesamtklassement des Rheinland Cups





Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## ohneworte (13. Juni 2011)

Moin,

ich habe hier auch eines vom 24-STD-Rennen am Alfsee:





Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Reichling-Racer (14. Juni 2011)

Betzdorf 2011,





Das Tolle Foto habe ich "heathaze" zu verdanken, geiles bild. Weitere Bilder unter http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/40768

Den Rennbericht zu der RLP und Südwestdeutschenmeisterschaft findet ihr Hier.

http://www.reichling-racer.de/Rheinland_MTB_Cup.htm

Viel Spass beim Lesen wünscht,

Der MTBer


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juni 2011)

Wieso schiebst Du?


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juni 2011)

DAS hab ich mich au gefragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reichling-Racer (14. Juni 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wieso schiebst Du?



Ich bin da jede Runde Hochgefahren  ausser in der letzten ist mir das Hinterrad an einer Wurzel durchgedreht, wieso ich dann noch schnell die paar Meter gelaufen bin, keine sorge ich fahre da auch lieber hoch 

Auf Facebook wurde schon vorgeschlagen das ich an meiner Fahrtechnik arbeiten soll, ich werde es beherzigen . Aber die Zeit war um ganze 5 sec. schneller als letztes Jahr, auf die Gesammtzeit von ca. 1:16 h ... und wieder als 4. knapp am Podium vorbei meine spezialität.


----------



## Marc B (17. Juni 2011)

Aus Willingen


----------



## viper400 (20. Juni 2011)

Hi, wenn jemand Bilder von Haltern hat... her damit ;_9


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Juni 2011)

viper400 schrieb:


> Hi, wenn jemand Bilder von Haltern hat... her damit ;_9



Ja das wär klasse.

Hier noch ein Videobericht http://media.wmtv-online.de/wm_aktuell/detail:2284


----------



## viper400 (21. Juni 2011)

Ja, nette Veranstaltung. War mein erstes Rennen ....nur irgendwie war der anstieg mal nix für mich.... und somit war ich dann auch letzter ;-) werde wohl noch mehr bzw anders trainieren müssen um bei euch mithalten zu können.Nur fehlt mir beim alleine fahren der vergleich....hatte zwar vor den nächsten lauf auch mit zu fahren, aber da wird es wohl auch nicht besser.....


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juni 2011)

mal eine bildfolge vom iburg bergsprint am letzten samstag.





*man beachte das hinterrad !
war tiefer als vorher gedacht. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (23. Juni 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> mal eine bildfolge vom iburg bergsprint am letzten samstag.



Hi k-star


Des ist ja ne coole Bildfolge - v.a. des mittlere Bild kommt voll genial und dynamisch. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## hefra (23. Juni 2011)

Warum bist du nicht rechts gefahren? Sieht deutlich schneller aus... Aber die Fotoserie ist cool. --> Also alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Juni 2011)

da sind wir bei warmfahren durch.

hatte es da zuerst in der mitte versucht, bin nach rechts weggerutscht und in der pfütze weiter.
ganz rechts, wo man die spur im ersten bild sieht, kommt ein gebüsch. 

im rennen dachte ich dann ganz einfach dass es auf direktem weg links durch besser geht.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (23. Juni 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> da sind wir bei warmfahren durch.
> 
> hatte es da zuerst in der mitte versucht, bin nach rechts weggerutscht und in der pfütze weiter.
> ganz rechts, wo man die spur im ersten bild sieht, kommt ein gebüsch.
> ...



Hi


Wieviel Km und Hm hatte der Bergsprint ? 


Grüße und Thx 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Juni 2011)

9,8km und 340hm.

bestzeit waren glaube ich 25min 17sec.

war nicht mein tag und ich habe über 31min gebraucht. letztes jahr bei etwas besseren streckenverhältnissen, aber schlechterem trainingszustand waren es noch 29min09sec.
das ziel waren eigentlich 27min. 

war aber nicht mein wochenende, wie ich dann am sonntag in bilstein sehen musste.

naja, samstag gehts nach braunlage.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (24. Juni 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> 9,8km und 340hm.



Ahja schöne Streckenlänge bzw. Höhenmeteranzahl. Sowas ist mir lieber als Bergrennen die z.B. 700-800 Hm haben. 



> bestzeit waren glaube ich 25min 17sec.


gut. 



> war nicht mein tag und ich habe über 31min gebraucht. letztes jahr bei etwas besseren streckenverhältnissen, aber schlechterem trainingszustand waren es noch 29min09sec.
> das ziel waren eigentlich 27min.
> 
> war aber nicht mein wochenende, wie ich dann am sonntag in bilstein sehen musste.
> ...



Naja des gibts mal. Des nächste Bergrennen läuft sicher wieder besser.


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Juni 2011)

Monte Generoso Bikemarathon 2011 in der sonnenstube der schweiz DAS TESSIN
Der himmel wollte nicht mehr aufhören zu tränen...und so hats ausgeschaut:





und noch eins


----------



## unocz (26. Juni 2011)

sieht gut aus !


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Juni 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> sieht gut aus !


 
Danke und einiges an service hats dann auch gebraucht. Tauchrohre zerkratzt inklusive. Denke aber mein bike ist noch gut davongekommen mit schäden und verschleiss.
Ausser, dass es gleich um 1 jahr älter wurde in 4 stunden.


----------



## unocz (26. Juni 2011)

hrhr, ja das ist immer das übel bei so nen verhältnissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (26. Juni 2011)

Wie ich mitbekommen habe, war ich nicht der einzige beim Black Forest, der "etwas" kalt hatte.
Nächstes Jahr habe ich ja nochmal ne Chance. Dann klappts hoffentlich auch mit den Top 5.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Juni 2011)

boah, wie kann man sich denn graue klamotten anziehen.
sieht ja schrecklich aus.


----------



## bene94 (26. Juni 2011)

Ja schrecklich wars schon. Aber die Kälte war das einzige, das mich gestört hat. Konnte meine Finger nicht mehr bewegen und habe mich dann in einer Abfahrt lang gemacht, weil ich die Bremse nicht mehr ziehen konnte.


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Juni 2011)

die grauen klamotten sind ja ok aber die graue maske ist bissi overdressed


----------



## xc-mtb (26. Juni 2011)

Mal etwas nach dem Rennen:






Gruß

Matze


----------



## mete (27. Juni 2011)

11° und Regen im Arzgebirg (MadEast), schlammtechnisch erfolgreich, sportlich mit insgesamt fünf Defekten eher nicht der Rede wert..


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Juni 2011)

phuaaaa 5 defekte...ne menge. Das hab ich noch nie geschaft.


----------



## matsch (27. Juni 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> phuaaaa 5 defekte...ne menge. Das hab ich noch nie geschaft.



Die Mad East ist ja auch ein wenig härter als ein "normaler" Marathon. Freitag und Sonnabend waren noch schön. Sonntag


----------



## Dorsic (29. Juni 2011)

Marathon Sundern Hagen 2011







NRW Cup Beckum 2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (29. Juni 2011)

Ultra Bike 2011


----------



## Platoon_Biker (30. Juni 2011)

bikemarathon biesenrode...
war ne ziemliche Schlammschlacht, hat aber extrem viel Laune gebracht


----------



## Platoon_Biker (30. Juni 2011)




----------



## Platoon_Biker (30. Juni 2011)

So jetzt nochmal in groß


----------



## IceQ- (30. Juni 2011)

Angenehmer Uphill, daher nettes Bild - inkl. Hintergrund 





und dann mit Grinsen, das macht aber auch immer Spass


----------



## Tundra HT (6. Juli 2011)

Rothaus Singen Marathon Langdistanz






Im Gegensatz zu Kirchzarten gutes Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (6. Juli 2011)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> Ultra Bike 2011



Hi


Hatte der Blaue Biker vor dir Schutzbleche dran ? Der sieht relativ sauber aus. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Juli 2011)

Tundra HT ist auf dem bild doch auch nicht dreckig!


----------



## gtbiker (6. Juli 2011)

Hauptsache fullquote


----------



## Tundra HT (6. Juli 2011)

Da war ich noch nicht dreckich. Der Teil war so nach ca 8 km. Da war das Wetter noch relativ gut.


----------



## sellyoursoul (11. Juli 2011)

3.Platz in der AK und 28er gesamt über 32km bei der Womc 2011 in Offenburg.


----------



## Nafets190 (16. Juli 2011)

Erbeskopfmarathon 2011
Halbdistanz mit dem Singlespeed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Gruß
Stefan


----------



## atlas (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Jepp,Erbeskopf rockt-jedes Jahr.
Aber nach ner Nachtschicht und vor ner weiteren,ist selbst die Kurzstrecke nicht ohne.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juli 2011)

ich haette besser auch den erbskopf fahren sollen... xc in freiburg lief sche*** ... aber egal swissbiekmasters kommt


----------



## KaiGreene (17. Juli 2011)

Sieht nach einer tollen Strecke bei Taelercup aus.Tolle Bilder!

Gruß


----------



## drivingghost (17. Juli 2011)

calmbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juli 2011)

taelercup hat immer tolle strecken 
nur sind sie immer zu kurz fuer mich


----------



## ActionBarbie (17. Juli 2011)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Jepp,Erbeskopf rockt-jedes Jahr.
> Aber nach ner Nachtschicht und vor ner weiteren,ist selbst die Kurzstrecke nicht ohne.



Du warst der mit der Kamera hinten und vorne?

Dann müsstest Du mich und meinen Sohn (12) ein paar mal gefilmt haben! Ist das Video zu haben?


----------



## atlas (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Ich hab zwar die ganze Strecke drauf,aber nur Helmcam nach vorn.Eventuell seit ihr aber doch drauf.
Ich schick dir demnächst ne PN.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juli 2011)

Dieses Mal hab ich auch was zum zeigen 
NRW Cup Wetter: Herren Fun.







Nach meinem Sturz in der 3. Runde mit sichtlich zusammengebissenen Zähnen. Am Abend im KH stellte sich heraus, dass ich mir beim Baumkontakt eine Rippe gebrochen habe  






Hier noch ein Bild des Gewinners Herren FUN:






Letztendlich hat es für mich noch zum (undankbaren) 4. Platz gereicht, dabei wäre der 3. gar nicht mal so weit weg gewesen


----------



## ActionBarbie (18. Juli 2011)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hab zwar die ganze Strecke drauf,aber nur Helmcam nach vorn.Eventuell seit ihr aber doch drauf.
> Ich schick dir demnächst ne PN.
> ...


Öhm... Du hattest ne 1:40er Zeit? Sohnemann hat 2:17 gebraucht wenn dann wohl nur am Anfang, je nach dem wo Du gestanden hast beim Start. Mein Mann war 1:36 schnell und den haben wir nur einmal beim Start von hinten gesehen


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Juli 2011)

Külsheim 12h Rennen ... war sehr sehr geil 









eins hab ich eben noch gefunden


----------



## L+M (18. Juli 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> Külsheim 12h Rennen ... war sehr sehr geil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, ich dachte ich wäre der Einzige gewesen der die Pfützen mitgenommen hat!


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Juli 2011)

hi hi ... in der ersten runde weils net anders ging ... und in der 3. und irgendwann später mit absicht aus spass


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Juli 2011)

ich bin mal so frei wenn ich darf? 

vielen dank an L+M für das bild von mir kurz vor der zeitschleife


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. Juli 2011)

alter schwede, du fährst aber sicherlich außer konkurrenz?

ein antrieb mit vier beinen ist doch nicht erlaubt. 


bist du in braunlage gefahren?


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Juli 2011)

ha haaa... hab mich eben fast weggeworfen 

... das geländerad fahren is halt net mein einziges hobby  

in braunlage war ich leider nicht, da mein arbeitgeber spontan entschieden hat das ich keine zeit hab


----------



## drivingghost (20. Juli 2011)

Auch vom 12h Rennen in Külsheim


----------



## volki3 (26. Juli 2011)

24h Rennen Tauplitz (Österreich)


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juli 2011)

sooo swiss bike masters 2011 langdistanz, und es war so hart wie es aussieht!


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juli 2011)

autschn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (27. Juli 2011)

sieht echt ungemütlich aus :/


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juli 2011)

das war es auch  wer mehr wissen moechte darf gerne hier nach lesen 
aber geil war es!!!


----------



## bene94 (27. Juli 2011)

Respekt! Alleine bei den 4400hm vergeht mir schon das Lachen...


----------



## r19andre (27. Juli 2011)

ach du schei....

schnee? ich wär wieder umgekehrt....

Respekt!

Andre


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juli 2011)

der kommentar vom orga vor dem start: "schnee? ne,... zumindest nicht auf der strecke... fast nicht..." *grins*
also war eh klar was kommt


----------



## sellyoursoul (27. Juli 2011)

Von mir ebenfalls ne Ladung Respekt für DIE Leistung! 
Tja, so sind se halt die Badener...


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2011)

eisn vim zieleinlauf hab ich noch... da sieht man schon wie das material gelitten hat. 




vorgestern 1x komplett zerlegen muessen. ausfaelle:
1x kette tauschen (hatte nur 200km -> aufs trainingsrad)
1x bremsbelaege (vorne bis aufs metal runter!)

alles andere hat erstaunlicherweise keine dauerschaeden abbekommen


----------



## Renn Maus (28. Juli 2011)

Sieht trotz, oder wegen dem Wetter nach nem geilen Tag aus!!!!
Mir gefällt sowas!


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Juli 2011)

is das jetzt eigentlich "in" mit diesen stütz strümpfen?  ... oder gibts da nen tieferen sinn das man das so oft sieht in letzter zeit?


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2011)

der hersteller behauptet das es den blutruecktransport verbessert... das ist meiner meinung nach kaese! der venoese ruecktransport wird durch druck der muskeln auf die venen gewaehrleistet. wenn wenig, oder keine muskelbewegung, dann geht das nicht richtig. daher hat man im krankenhaus oder nach op's oft die schicken teile an.
wenn ich allerdings sport mache, dann sollte da genug bewegung sein... zumal die struempfe meine waden sicher nicht komprimiert bekommen, wenn sie angespannt sind  und  das entspannen zwischen den anspannungen ist ja auch noetig (eine luftpumpe zieht man ja auch auseinander).

warum hat der depp sie dann an??? weil sie einfach bei so kalten wetter die muskulatur auch auf abfahrten waermer haelt. nur darum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (28. Juli 2011)

ist glaube ich schon seit längerem in, die elite macht es vor ............
mich würde es aber auch interessieren ob es angenehmer ist etc.
also bei den kühlen bedingungen bestimmt

edit: ok nopain hats erklärt. wobei ja jetzt der aspekt des beine rasierens wegfällt :/


----------



## maddda (28. Juli 2011)

Ich klär mal auf...

Die sind zu kompression da und sollen den venösen Bluttransport unterstützen...
Obs was bingt sei mal dahingestellt...Fahren tu ich sie aber im Rennen auch immer, da das leichte Druckgefühl ganz angenehm ist.
Beim 24h Rennen in Chemnitz zum beispiel haben sich die Teile echt bezahlt gemacht...die sind leicht Luftdurchlässig und sind genau dann top, wenn es für ne kurze Hose zu kalt ist und für die lange doch zu warm.

Positiver nebeneffekt: Dem Heern nopain-nogain wird es nicht ganz so kalt geworden sein wie nur mit kurzer Hose


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2011)

siehe oben


----------



## maddda (28. Juli 2011)

Verdammt warst ja schneller


----------



## hefra (28. Juli 2011)

Gut das mir an den Waden nicht kalt wird, dafür hätte ich an deiner Stelle schon dicke Knie gehabt. Kurzehose, Kniestrümpfe und Knie frei geht bei mir nicht. Ich bin der Typische Knielingfahrer. 

Für mich macht das Kompressionszeug mehr im Auto Sinn als auf dem Rad. 

Die Fotos von Nopain-nogain sind schon geil. Erinnert mich etwas ans Crossen mit dem ganzen Schnee


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2011)

die ersten 2km der letzten abfahrt sahen auch aus wie eine cross strecke nach dem letzten rennen 
knie gingen. die brauch ich frei, sosnt ueberhitze ich (oder hab zumidnest das gefuehl).


----------



## bene94 (28. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich die Knie nicht frei habe, fühle ich mich so eingeschränkt. Als ob die Beinlinge oder die lange Hose die Bewegung hindern und mich langsamer machen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2011)

genauso geht's mir auch!


----------



## drivingghost (30. Juli 2011)

schauinslandkönig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (30. Juli 2011)

Stylisch!


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Juli 2011)

Einen meiner eher seltenen Smileys ist mir das Wert:


----------



## malicom (1. August 2011)

Vor zwei Wochen in Tannheim:



Ein Mal in Jahr fahre ich RR-Marathon.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Benji (11. August 2011)

langsam fahren ging leider nicht 

p.s.: ebm seiffen, samstag "alp de wettin"


----------



## Benji (11. August 2011)

sonntag ging es dann zum glück auch mal bergab....

b


----------



## hhninja81 (11. August 2011)

Freunde von Dir??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (11. August 2011)

nee, dem typ in blau hatte ich das rad geklaut.....


p.s.: klar!


----------



## hhninja81 (11. August 2011)

Benji schrieb:


> nee, dem typ in blau hatte ich das rad geklaut.....
> 
> 
> p.s.: klar!





Klasse Bild!!


----------



## drivingghost (11. August 2011)

Benji schrieb:


> nee, dem typ in blau hatte ich das rad geklaut.....
> 
> 
> p.s.: klar!



HAHA! Geiles Bild, Geiler Spruch!


----------



## mod31 (12. August 2011)

EBM - Seiffen


----------



## Thomas0072 (12. August 2011)

Die Startnummer ist ja noch sauber


----------



## mod31 (12. August 2011)

Klar, man will ja Sportografen-Bilder...außerdem hats geregnet, da blieb sie fast automatisch sauber


----------



## Benji (12. August 2011)

wurde unterwegs auch gereinigt, zumindest hat mich mal ein strahl wasser getroffen....


----------



## schoeppi (17. August 2011)

Kurz vorm Ziel, Siedelsbrunn im Mai.

Das ist kein Lächeln, das sind Schmerzen!


----------



## unocz (17. August 2011)

sigma neustadt


----------



## maddda (20. August 2011)

Hab auch noch eins von mir aus Wetter gefunden





Ich bin der ganz rechts in der Dreierreihe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## birkenbiker (21. August 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild von mir und den Cheerleadern beim Anstieg "Wurzelsepp" in Pracht bei der Bundesliga-Nachwuchssichtung


----------



## maddda (21. August 2011)

Du guckst in die falsche richtung


----------



## unocz (21. August 2011)

maddda schrieb:


> Du guckst in die falsche richtung




naja, wie mans nimmt


----------



## birkenbiker (21. August 2011)

bei der Steigung und mit den Wurzeln hatte ich besseres zu tun als da hin zu gucken


----------



## unocz (21. August 2011)

vor allem weil es nichts zu gucken gibt


----------



## RainerZufall (21. August 2011)

auch in Pracht...der Anstieg ist wirklich sehr sehr steil


----------



## onkel_doc (21. August 2011)

sorry, aber da hät ich immer zeit zu gucken


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. August 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sorry, aber da hät ich immer zeit zu gucken:d



word :d


----------



## RainerZufall (22. August 2011)

die waren hässlich!!! alle !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## birkenbiker (22. August 2011)

so genau kann ich mich garnicht mehr erinnern


----------



## Berrrnd (22. August 2011)

leute, hier ist action gefragt!

allersheimer mtb cup 2011


----------



## birkenbiker (22. August 2011)

coole Bilder

aber ich glaube eine Brille wär bei dem Wetter hilfreich gewesen 
das sieht auf jedenfall bei dem zweiten Bild so aus


----------



## unocz (22. August 2011)

naja bei sonem wetter bringt die brille auch  nix mehr


----------



## Berrrnd (22. August 2011)

die brille war alles andere als hilfreich!
habe durch den dreck auf der brille wohl ein schild übersehen und dann war die spitze weg.

so durfte ich dann 7-9 km im flachen alleine fahren bis ich mal wieder jemanden eingeholt hatte, denn sonst hätte ich die spitzengruppe noch erreicht und hätte noch unter die top 3 in meiner altersklasse fahren können.


----------



## Anto (22. August 2011)

Den Allersheimer Cup hatte ich erfolgreich verdrängt und jetzt kramst du die Bilder raus  Der Dreck ist auch trotz Brille im Auge gelandet...  Report

..._Fotos von euch *nach *dem Rennen_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (23. August 2011)

Sonntag, NACH dem Rennen. 
Mit Matsch kann ich auch dienen....


----------



## -JONAS- (23. August 2011)

bullau, oder ?


----------



## birkenbiker (24. August 2011)

also ich fahre nie ohne Brille  das ist mir einfach zu gefährlich wenn da mal ein kleiner Stein oder so ins Auge fliegt . Ich hatte auch schon ein paar Matsch Rennen und die Brille hilft mir immer


----------



## [email protected] (24. August 2011)

Einzelzeitfahren in Hirzweiler:






Neustadt:
Beim Spazieren, man achte auf die Kurbel


----------



## drivingghost (24. August 2011)

-JONAS- schrieb:


> bullau, oder ?



jepp.


----------



## magas (25. August 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> http://fstatic1.mtb-
> Neustadt:
> Beim Spazieren, man achte auf die Kurbel :D
> [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/961357][img]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/0/5/1/0/_/large/Neustadt.jpg?0



dazu passend die wanderstutzen 

pech mit der kurbel, was ist genau passiert ?


----------



## hefra (25. August 2011)

Guck dir die Oberschenkel an, da weiß man doch direkt Bescheid! Hauptsache Spaß dabei.


----------



## raggamuffin (25. August 2011)

> Neustadt:
> Beim Spazieren, man achte auf die Kurbel



Das Grinsen ist sympathisch! Aber ganz ehrlich, ich würd' da wohl nicht lächelnd ins Ziel spazieren.


----------



## [email protected] (25. August 2011)

Hatte mit der KCNC Kurbel schon öfter Probleme, der Kurbelarm hat sich von der Achse gelöst und ist nach und nach weiter gerutscht, irgendwann war er mal ganz ab und dann hats auch noch das Lager aus der Schale gepresst -> Kurbel ist hin :/ 
Ich hab auch nur gelächelt, wegen dem Kommentar des Sprechers, aber an dem Tag lief es eh nicht besonders gut, von daher, aber ich hatte auch so meinen Spaß  Öfter mal was neues!


----------



## bene94 (25. August 2011)

Mit wem kann ich am Samstag am Nationalpark-Marathon in Scuol rechnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (26. August 2011)

Zwar schon nen bisschen älter, aber die Bilder vom Sportograf gab es leider nicht früher.....!
Ich in Duisburg bevor es richtig matschig wurde 





In der Nacht oder auch schon gegen Abend war es dann richtig matschig


----------



## Chr!s (27. August 2011)

Auch von der 24h-WM gibts von Sportograf hübsche Bilder. Hier mal eins als Schmankerl, in meinem Album gibt's noch mehr...
Hier der Bericht zum Rennen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8661300&postcount=32


----------



## drivingghost (28. August 2011)

bueschi gestern in neustadt


----------



## [email protected] (28. August 2011)

Ohje, das war was, aber die Strecke war schon schön, nur nicht mit einem Semi-Slick  
Danke für das Bild!


----------



## drivingghost (29. August 2011)

War ein tolles Rennen. Aber als es bei uns mit dem Regen anfing, ging es schlagartig von MOdus -gut fahrbar- auf -Schmierseife- im Oberen Waldstück. Semislick war da sicher fehl am Platz (;
Zwei Fotos hab ich noch von dir:











Und hier noch eins von mir, nach dem Rennen.





Ach ja, der treibt sich auch hier im Forum rum:


----------



## Renn Maus (30. August 2011)

Hier ein paar Eindrücke von mir beim 6-Stunden Rennen in Hagen:






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Berrrnd (30. August 2011)

von dem rennen habe ich auch welche!


----------



## Domme02 (31. August 2011)

noch mehr aus Hagen   : 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## onlyforchicks (4. September 2011)

drivingghost schrieb:


> War ein tolles Rennen. Aber als es bei uns mit dem Regen anfing, ging es schlagartig von MOdus -gut fahrbar- auf -Schmierseife- im Oberen Waldstück. Semislick war da sicher fehl am Platz (;
> Zwei Fotos hab ich noch von dir:
> 
> 
> ...


 
@drivinghost,

welchen Semislick hattest Du denn drauf? Wenn ich die Bilder so recht betrachte, sind sind wir das gleiche Rennen gefahren. 
Ich fand die Strecke klasse, die Uphillmeter haben zwar gefühlsmässig nicht mehr aufgehört, aber dafür ging dann der Rest der Strecke von ganz allein.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (5. September 2011)

Ich durfte als "alter Sack" das Rennen der Masters fahren, konnte daher beim Hauptrennen ein paar Bilder machen. Popelige 5 Runden hatten wir nur, hätten gerne ein paar mehr sein dürfen... 
Reifen waren keine Semislicks, ich hatte Rocket Ron drauf, haben aber ab dem Regenguss in Runde vier in den kurzen Abfahrten im oberen Teil der Strecke auch nicht mehr geholfen, war einfach nur noch schmierig. Die unteren Abfahrten waren top


----------



## drivingghost (5. September 2011)

Aurach




Foto von Jörg Behrendt


----------



## onlyforchicks (6. September 2011)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Ich durfte als "alter Sack" das Rennen der Masters fahren, konnte daher beim Hauptrennen ein paar Bilder machen. Popelige 5 Runden hatten wir nur, hätten gerne ein paar mehr sein dürfen...
> Reifen waren keine Semislicks, ich hatte Rocket Ron drauf, haben aber ab dem Regenguss in Runde vier in den kurzen Abfahrten im oberen Teil der Strecke auch nicht mehr geholfen, war einfach nur noch schmierig. Die unteren Abfahrten waren top


 
Ich bin auch bei den alten Säcken gefahren. Ja die ein oder andere Runde länger wär mir auch recht gewesen. vielleicht wär dann nach vorn noch was gegangen. 
Ich hatte vorn X-King und hinten einen abgenudelten Raceking drauf. Da war der erste Downhill und anschliessend das Linksstück ziemlich lustig bei dem Regen.

Gruss


----------



## volki3 (7. September 2011)

Schon en bissi her... Aber Geil war es Trotzdem!
Idstein24


----------



## [email protected] (9. September 2011)

Ich hätte bei dem Wetter kein Bock auf ein 24h Rennen


----------



## dogdaysunrise (11. September 2011)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Aurach
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na, wer grinst nun!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (11. September 2011)

muss dich enttäuschen, ist leider kein grinsen. das ist purer schmerz (;


----------



## Renn Maus (11. September 2011)

Heute beim 4. Lauf des SKS-NRW-Cup in Remscheid.
1 Std. Dauerregen und Schlammflüsse haben ihre Spuren hinterlassen.
Aber nie vergessen:

Keep on smiling!!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (18. September 2011)

Sahen wir in Remscheid nicht alle so aus? 


Dann mal 2 Bilder von heute aus Grafschaft. Fürs Podium hats weder in der Tages- (6)noch in der Gesamtwertung (5) gereicht. Dafür aber zum Vize-Kreismeister


----------



## [email protected] (19. September 2011)

Vulkanbike Marathon 





St. Ingbert, auf der Langstrecke den zweiten Saarlandmeistertitel für das Jahr geholt, es war aber verdammt hart! 









Teamfoto:


----------



## Benji (19. September 2011)

dann hab ich doch richtig gehört bei der siegerehrung in stinkbert ähhh st. ingbert. hab da in der ersten reihe gesessen und eigentlich umsonst gewartet, obwohl so eine dm siegerehrung ist schon ne wartezeit wert.

b


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Oktober 2011)

zweimal das gleiche sorry


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Oktober 2011)

IronBike Einsiedeln mixt kategorie mit meiner freundin 
Unser letztes dieses jahr. Jetzt dann noch nach brixen und gut ist.

















Übrigens, das leibchen wollte meine freundin tragen, damit wir gleich aussehen. Ich darf sonst keine fremdwerbung machen. Darum auch mit dem grünen gestartet.


----------



## Domme02 (8. Oktober 2011)

das letzte bild ist der hammer!         Also ich würds drucken lassen und aufhängen


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Oktober 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> das letzte bild ist der hammer!         Also ich würds drucken lassen und aufhängen



Ja, gefällt mir auch am besten. Danke an sportograf. Immer geile bilder.


----------



## Kastel67 (25. Oktober 2011)

Leider wieder nur letzter Platz auf der Kurzstrecke beim Sebamed-Bikday!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Oktober 2011)

du schaust ja scho so unzufrieden? kraempfe?

kandel uphill race 2012:


----------



## hefra (26. Oktober 2011)

Das sind aber zierliche Startnummern!


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Oktober 2011)

und,wie wars??? km hm??


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Oktober 2011)

Ist halt ein sehr cooles 'dorfrennen'. Wird aber immer besser besucht. Hatten ueber 70starter.
800hm auf 8km glaub ich. Gepflegte 45min vollgas. Eine ganz kurze abfahrt gibt es auch. Sehr cooles rennen eben.

Und das team, das die teamwertung gewinnt bekommt bei der sieger ehrung in der wirtschaft 'altersbach' die welt beste schwarzwaelder kirsch, das waren die letzten 2 jahre wir von der rig freiburg 
Sent from my U20i using Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Oktober 2011)

coolo, das muss ich mir merken. Meine freundin und ich suchen schon lange nach uphill-rennen. Werds mir im kalender anstreichen. danke für die info


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Oktober 2011)

und danach gibt es von mir als eine fuehrung auf dem holy trail


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Oktober 2011)

mmmhhh da bin ich gespannt drauf


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich mal zeit hab stell ich mal ein paar helmcam videos online 

Sent from my U20i using Tapatalk


----------



## a.nienie (28. Oktober 2011)

cool. das rennen wollten wir eigentlich auch mitnehmen. aber irgendwie kein geschaltetes rad außer dem crosser gehabt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stollen-Bandit (13. November 2011)

Moin,
anbei ein paar Bilder von mir beim diesjährigen Schierker Endurothon!
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/965859]
	
[/URL]
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1012145]
	
[/URL]
Gruß,

SB


----------



## mete (8. Mai 2012)

Damit hier mal wieder ein bisl Leben reinkommt :


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> coolo, das muss ich mir merken. Meine freundin und ich suchen schon lange nach uphill-rennen....


 
Ihr seid ja komplett verrückt 
Kann man Euch mieten?


----------



## lone_wolf (8. Mai 2012)

Diese Saison mit Federung, großen Rädern, Carbon und 29 zusätzlichen Gängen unterwegs...





... aber leider 28min langsamer auf der gleichen Strecke als mit meinem starren Singlespeeder aus Stahl - werde wahrscheinlich alt


----------



## Nafets190 (8. Mai 2012)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Diese Saison mit Federung, großen Rädern, Carbon und 29 zusätzlichen Gängen unterwegs...
> 
> ... aber leider 28min langsamer auf der gleichen Strecke als mit meinem starren Singlespeeder aus Stahl - werde wahrscheinlich alt



HAH! Diese Erfahrung habe ich auch schon einmal gemacht - bloß in die andere Richtung  Carbon/Verwaltung/Federung zu Stahl/ssp/rigid

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## KaiGreene (8. Mai 2012)

Sasion 2012 Auftakt Münsingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (9. Mai 2012)

hier gehts ja jetzt wieder rund...





riva 2012


----------



## Philipp666 (9. Mai 2012)

Die Bilder sind von Heubach


----------



## Kastel67 (10. Mai 2012)

Emmelshausen Super Bike


----------



## zett78 (10. Mai 2012)

gabs da Schiebepassagen??


----------



## saboridah (13. Mai 2012)

Emmelshausen 2012
da war ich noch sauber...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1120972


----------



## Kastel67 (13. Mai 2012)

saboridah schrieb:


> Emmelshausen 2012
> da war ich noch sauber...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1120972







sauber finde ich stark übertrieben.


----------



## saboridah (13. Mai 2012)

Man beachte das strahlende weiß der Arme!


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2012)

Das ist echt verdammt unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Mai 2012)

Mein Vater hat noch fleissig Bilder gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Solingen 2012. Leider war er nicht im Bereich der technischen Abfahrten - allerdings hatte er auch noch mein Wasser.


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2012)

Sehr coole Bilder

Die Sektion aus dem ersten Bild hat ziemlich viel Spaß gemacht fand ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. Mai 2012)

Die ging auch ganz easy, wenn davor nicht so viel Schlamm gewesen wäre, hätte man da auch schneller runterkommen können!


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2012)

Jup, war auch ne gut möglichkeit zum überholen, weil man ja rechts und Links fahren konnte


----------



## Domme02 (14. Mai 2012)

Hübsche Bilder aus Solingen! War ein geiles rennen ...

Gibt's irgendwo schon bilderlinks??


----------



## maddda (14. Mai 2012)

Mmh ich hab noch nichts gesehen, würde mich auch interessieren, war ja eine sehr schöne Strecke


----------



## Stronglight (14. Mai 2012)

Gibt es denn schon irgendwo öffentliche Bilder vom Rennen? Team Berg hat ja wieder fleißig gefilmt 

ja, war eine nette Strecke, aber diese neue Regelung in der Hobbyklasse ist voll vor'm A*** wie ich finde und raubte mir irgendwie auch jegliche Motivation...


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Mai 2012)

Thomas Sommer macht immer richtig gute Bilder. Müsst ihr mal bei flickr schauen. Allerdings nicht von den Hobbyherren, da fährt er selbst


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2012)

dem herren gilt mein größter respekt!
er war zum schluß des rennens kurz vor dem großen drop vor mir und ich habe überlegt ob ich ihn noch davor überhole und warte bis er auf den chicken-way fährt.

aber nein, nichts chicken-way!
schön den drop runter und weiter.  bin dann halt im anstieg an ihm vorbei.


sowas finde ich absolut super!
zudem er wohl noch auf dem ältesten rad im fahrerfeld unterwegs war.


in runde 1 bin ich auch noch außen rum, aber in runde 2 hatte ich dann jemanden vor mir der mir gezeigt hat wie man dort runter kommt. 
und ab hinterher ...
das highlight wäre noch ein video wo ich mal sehen kann wie ich dort runtergeplumbst bin.


----------



## hefra (18. Mai 2012)

Thomas macht einfach super Fotos!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Mai 2012)

Vom Wehlaberg Marathon mit den liebevoll handgemalten Startnummern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Mai 2012)

in action sieht das bike noch besser aus als im stand 
was für ein kb fährste?


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Mai 2012)

Danke. Das KB ist ein relativ schweres von RaceFace mit 40 Zähnen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Mai 2012)

40er? sportlich!


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Mai 2012)

hm... dacht ich mir auch grad 

will auch mal auf 1 fach und dachte mir fängst mal mit 32/11-32 an ? ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Mai 2012)

Tolle Bilder! 


...hefra, wie lupus_bhg.


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Mai 2012)

Lupus_bhg, wo haste die Bilder eigentlich her?

Auf der WBM-HP sind die nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Mai 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 40er? sportlich!





HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hm... dacht ich mir auch grad



Naja, ich bin studienortbedingt in Schleswig-Holstein, Berlin und Brandenburg unterwegs und der Marathon hat in Brandenburg stattgefunden. Da ist die Übersetzung kein Problem. Wenn ich hier wegkomme, wird sich das sicher auch ändern 



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> wo haste die Bilder eigentlich her?
> 
> Auf der WBM-HP sind die nicht



Ich frage mich auch, wann die endlich mal welche hochladen.
Meine Freundin hat einige Bilder gemacht und die, die oben zu sehen sind, hat ein Kumpel gemacht, der zeitweise an der Strecke war. Sind aber nicht viele...


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Mai 2012)

Ah, danke für die Auskunft!

Nice


----------



## lone_wolf (22. Mai 2012)

Bad Wildbad letztes Wochenende - Langdistanz









[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1128609]
	
[/URL]

Vom sportografen


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Mai 2012)

in bad wildbad war ich auch. aber nur mitteldistanz und in der ersten runde verblasen  hab das noch net so drauf, wie viel gas ich auf der mitteldistanz geben darf/kann/soll/muss.










bilder sind von der freundin eines mit racers


----------



## KaiGreene (24. Mai 2012)

Schöne Bilder und tolles Wetter.Neustadt auch Mitteldistanz dieses Jahr?

Bühlertäler Bergrennen 11,5km 780Hm.


----------



## mete (24. Mai 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> in bad wildbad war ich auch. aber nur mitteldistanz und in der ersten runde verblasen  hab das noch net so drauf, wie viel gas ich auf der mitteldistanz geben darf/kann/soll/muss.



Mus an den Handschuhen liegen.... Bin auch nach der ersten Runde raus, allerdings woanders und mit Materialschaden:


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Mai 2012)

Neustadt ist auch mitteldistanz geplant. Fuer langdistanz laesst mich mein kleiner zu wenig schlafen 

Raus bin ich net. In der 2. Runde dann die flachstuecke auf idle und die rampen dank 1x9 mit zug. Und dann halt die abfahrten genesen 
Aber die handschuhe koennen was. Finde sie rech angenehm.

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mete (24. Mai 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aber die handschuhe koennen was. Finde sie rech angenehm.



Leider ist die Qualität (O'Neal untypisch) unterirdisch. Nach 5 Mal waschen beginnen sich die Plasteteile zu lösen und die Nähte gehen auf (ich habe drei Paar und das ist bei allen der Fall). Aber angenehm sind sie, das stimmt.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Mai 2012)

@ mete
von dort habe ich auch was gefunden. 






war ein absolut geiles rennen.


----------



## Anto (28. Mai 2012)

Wo habt ihr die Bilder her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (28. Mai 2012)

Hessen Cup Gedern (von gestern, 27.5.). Wieder einmal eine extrem geile Strecke!! Hessencup eben 













Bericht dazu gibts ab heute Abend auf mtbvd-racing.de

Nächste Woche dann ab nach Roßbach. Hessencup Nummer 2 der Saison 2012


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Mai 2012)

Klasse Bilder! Richtig gut 

Ich hätte auch Bock auf Roßbach, ist von Soest aber ne ganze Ecke, wobei von PB auch


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Mai 2012)

Anto schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr die Bilder her?



http://www.mp-photografie.de/index.php/news


----------



## sweep (28. Mai 2012)

Ebenfalls vom Hessencup in Gedern, 1. CC überhaupt, aber so geil!
Nächstes WE Heimrennen in Rossbach, kann ich nur allen ans Herz legen


----------



## coldmirow (31. Mai 2012)

BayLiga Wüstenselbitz:


----------



## Domme02 (1. Juni 2012)

coldmirow schrieb:


> BayLiga Wüstenselbitz:



Das 2. Bild ist ja geil! Feine Strecke und Super fotografiert!


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juni 2012)

Habe auch noch ein paar von dieser Saison:


----------



## Jungspund (1. Juni 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Habe auch noch ein paar von dieser Saison:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1135965



Offenes Trikot, IPod und Brille gehen mal garnicht.
Hoffe die Style-Polizei sieht das nicht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Juni 2012)

Was sind'n das für Handschuhe? Ich brauchte mal neue...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (1. Juni 2012)

Die Handschuhe sind nur zu empfehlen! 
http://www.hirzl-web.com/ger/bike.html


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Juni 2012)

Okay, was ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe, hat ab 45â¬ aufwÃ¤rts gekostet. Das ist mir zu viel fÃ¼r einfache Handschuhe. Mal gucken, ob ich noch ein Paar von Shimano auftreiben kann. Ich hatte nie bessere...
Achso, danke fÃ¼r die Info!


----------



## hefra (2. Juni 2012)

Buechi, hast du etwas als MTBler ein Straßen Rennen gewonnen? Respekt!


----------



## Jungspund (2. Juni 2012)

hefra schrieb:


> Buechi, hast du etwas als MTBler ein Straßen Rennen gewonnen? Respekt!



War auch en Hobbyrennen


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juni 2012)

@Jungspund, kennen wir uns? 
Ja, war ein Hobbyrennen, aber auch das erste auf der Straße


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (3. Juni 2012)

Hi Bueschi


Welches Race war des mit dem Schnee ? 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



[email protected] schrieb:


> Habe auch noch ein paar von dieser Saison:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lone_wolf (8. Juni 2012)

Deutsche Meisterschaften 24h MTB am Alfsee letztes Wochenende













Weitere Bilder in meinem Album...


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juni 2012)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Deutsche Meisterschaften 24h MTB am Alfsee letztes Wochenende
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gratulation zum Bronzeplatz!


----------



## hefra (9. Juni 2012)

Die gute alte Cross Brücke!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Juni 2012)

hefra schrieb:


> Die gute alte Cross Brücke!



Wird auch sehr gerne beim Weser-Ems-Cup eingesetzt!

Ich habe hier auch noch ein Foto vom Alfsee:





Ist allerdings kein Foto in Aktion sondern von der Siegerehrung wo ich auch irgendwo stehe. Fotos auf dem Bike reiche ich die Tage nach!


----------



## KaiGreene (10. Juni 2012)

Taelercup Titisee/Neustadt

Geile Strecke!
Im Ziel hab ich unfreiwillig einen Max Biaggi Wheelie gemacht
Zum Bike immer noch Scott Scale mit 7.6kg.
Bilder sind von der Quali nicht so gut da von Video Aufnahme rauskopiert.

Nächste Woche dann Kirchzarten Marathon.


----------



## bene94 (10. Juni 2012)

Welche Strecke in Kirchzarten?
Bin auch am Start um die Junioren etwas zu ärgern.


----------



## KaiGreene (10. Juni 2012)

77km Marathon Senioren 1


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Juni 2012)

aaaaa jedesmal wenn ich mich wo anmelde bekomm ich die krise wenn ich bei mir lese : Senioren 1


----------



## KaiGreene (10. Juni 2012)

Tja wir werden alle nicht jünger
Bald ist Senioren 2 dran

Gruß


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Juni 2012)

na toll ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2012)

Kai du au? Cool. Ich probier auch mal was neues aus und fahre net ultra sondern die 77.

Neustadt wollte ich auch, aber da mich am mi abend die lefty nach service angefleht hat und ich somit nur starr hatte... War mir zu gewagt auf ner strecke die ich net kenne (ausserdem sa auf so dank junior knapp 2h geschlafen...)

Sieht aber nach spass aus und ist naechstes jahr gesetzt.

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bene94 (11. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht sieht man sich auf den 77km mal. Bin der in Grün, nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## KaiGreene (11. Juni 2012)

@Bene94: Ich werd die Augen offen halten
@NoPain-NoGain:Ja dann klappt es dieses Jahr endlich mal mit uns zusammen auf einer Strecke

Hoffen wir auf bessers Wetter als letztes Jahr.

Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2012)

Nach dem Rennen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Juni 2012)

Auf der 3, oder?


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2012)

Jop


----------



## ohneworte (14. Juni 2012)

Moin,

ich habe hier auch mal ein Bild vom 24-Stundenrennnen am Alfsee:





Da kann man ansatzweise erkennen was für ein sch...Wetter am Sonntag war!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Juni 2012)

hast du mit der brille noch was gesehen????


----------



## ohneworte (15. Juni 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hast du mit der brille noch was gesehen????



Dank der Vario-Gläser ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkiki (16. Juni 2012)

letztes jahr beim marathon in malmedy/be, irgendeine schiebepassage


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Juni 2012)




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (18. Juni 2012)

Hat irgendwie was von nem eingesudelten Chamäleon


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


>



Kannst Du Dich für einen Fototermin nicht vorher mal waschen?


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Juni 2012)

das war nach ca. 52 km, weitere 44 folgten noch.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das war nach ca. 52 km, weitere 44 folgten noch.



Alles nur Ausreden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (19. Juni 2012)

@kirchzarten


----------



## KaiGreene (19. Juni 2012)

Ja dann will ich auch mal von Kirchzarten was beitragen


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Juni 2012)

gabs in kirchzarten auch noch was anderes als waldautobahnen?


----------



## AngryApe (19. Juni 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> gabs in kirchzarten auch noch was anderes als waldautobahnen?



gefühlte 0,5% trailanteil ...wie man auf den Fotos aber deutlich erkennen kann hats dennoch tierisch Spaß gemacht


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2012)

da war ich auch... aber ultra 











© sportograf


----------



## Jungspund (20. Juni 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> @kirchzarten



Mensch, vorm Julian Schelb! Nicht schlecht


----------



## bene94 (20. Juni 2012)

Dich nopain habe ich leider nicht gesehen am Sonntag. Kaigreene und ich waren sogar ein Stückchen zusammen unterwegs 

Fotos habe ich leider keine. Die von sportograf gefallen mir alle nicht.


----------



## bene94 (20. Juni 2012)

Jungspund schrieb:


> Mensch, vorm Julian Schelb! Nicht schlecht


 
Ist Johannes Bläsi


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2012)

ich war auch auf der ultra unterwegs


----------



## bene94 (20. Juni 2012)

Habe auch vor und nach dem Rennen nach deinem Zaboo Ausschau gehalten 
Aber bei alleine 4500 Fahrern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2012)

jooo, war ziemlich schnell wieder auf dem heimweg... frau und kind...


----------



## unocz (20. Juni 2012)

Jungspund schrieb:


> Mensch, vorm Julian Schelb! Nicht schlecht


 

hehe in der abfahrt hat er mich auch nicht gekriegt  der bläsi   


hier ist er aber ganz dicht hinter  mir (hab keine 4 arme  )


----------



## unocz (20. Juni 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> gabs in kirchzarten auch noch was anderes als waldautobahnen?


 

nein, das wusste man aber auch voher


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juni 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> jooo, war ziemlich schnell wieder auf dem heimweg... frau und kind...


das erklärt, warum Du immer so schnell fährst - kleines zeitfenster von der regierung 

darf man beim ultra bike eiegntlich mit dem crosser starten, wenn es da eh kein gelände gibt?


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Juni 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> nein, das wusste man aber auch voher



rrrr das wäre nix für mich ... ich mag mich bei schinderei auch gerne mit trails belohnen


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2012)

Jooo scho... Aber dafuer ist es super organisiert und direkt vor der haustuere 

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Juni 2012)

von der strecke her mag ich die marathons am liebsten wie den schinderhannes oder den sigma in neustadt


----------



## unocz (20. Juni 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> von der strecke her mag ich die marathons am liebsten wie den schinderhannes oder den sigma in neustadt




ja natürlich ist es schöner wenn auch technik dabei ist aber in kirchzarten hat man halt den ultimativen speedkick


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2012)

Und kein rundkurs kreisel

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Juni 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Und kein rundkurs kreisel
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2



wenn der track anspruchsvoll technisch ist fahr ich auch gerne 20 mal im kreis um auf 70-80km zu kommen  

edit : deshalb fahr ich auch mal am übernächsten we ein 4X rennen


----------



## bene94 (20. Juni 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das erklärt, warum Du immer so schnell fährst - kleines zeitfenster von der regierung
> 
> darf man beim ultra bike eiegntlich mit dem crosser starten, wenn es da eh kein gelände gibt?


 
Dieses Jahr habe ich tatsächlich einen mit dem Crosser gesehen. Aber bin mir nicht sicher, ob das so gerne gesehen wäre, wenn man vorne mitfährt.


----------



## Renn Maus (21. Juni 2012)

Hi,

hier ein paar Impressionen vom diesjährigen Heavy-24 in Chemnitz.
Wettermäßig war alles dabei, von 30° im Schatten bei strahlend blauem Himmel, über Sturmböen, bis Gewitterregen in der Nacht.
Eben ein perfektes 24-Stunden Wetter 













Grüße,
Alex


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juni 2012)

Schon wieder auf der Straße unterwegs, sowas aber auch...
20 Stunden Rennen im Zweierteam war eine schöne neue Erfahrung und es hat verdammt viel Spaß gemacht -> Platz 3!
Fliegender Wechsel


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Juni 2012)

Hab auch mal wieder eines...von heute...argovia cup lostorf...


----------



## torisch (24. Juni 2012)

Noch ein paar Bilder vom 24h-Rennen in Chemnitz:













Wieder ein richtig geiles Rennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (26. Juni 2012)

Marathon Frammersbach, schön und hart war es, aber leider das letzte Mal. 
Platz 15 Gesamt auf der Mitteldistanz


----------



## Renn Maus (26. Juni 2012)

Letzten Sonntag waren wir in Malmedy, Belgien.
Schöner Marathon mit vielen Anspruchsvollen Trails und Abfahrten (teilweise leider auch zu anspruchsvoll für eine so große Teilnehmeranzahl).
Besonders positiv ist mir die gebaute Downhillstrecke unmittelbar vor dem Ziel in Erinnerung geblieben! 
Bekommt eine Empfehlung von mir!

















Grüße,
Alex


----------



## maddda (27. Juni 2012)

Sehr gut!

Die Gesichtsausdrücke von euch beiden erinnern doch stark an Chemnitz


----------



## dkiki (27. Juni 2012)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag waren wir in Malmedy, Belgien.
> 
> Grüße,
> Alex



alex....hast du die fotos beim sportografen erworben??

war dort auch am start!

grüße vom ex-velosolinger


----------



## Renn Maus (27. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ja die Fotos sind von Sportograph.
Ich finde in Belgien machen die immer super coole Fotos, die auch abwechslungsreich sind.

Unter welcher Nummer bist du gestartet?
Und wer bist du überhaupt?

Grüße zurück vom frischen velo-solingen Wiedereinsteiger.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (27. Juni 2012)

Frammersbach am letzten Sonntag:


----------



## dkiki (28. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Juni 2012)

ins fotoalbum laden und von dort verlinken


----------



## dkiki (29. Juni 2012)

gesagt, getan 

malmedy


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Juni 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (29. Juni 2012)

Ich hätte n paar Bilder vom SchlossX letzte Woche zu bieten... wer mag --> PN


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (29. Juni 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> hehe in der abfahrt hat er mich auch nicht gekriegt  der bläsi
> 
> 
> hier ist er aber ganz dicht hinter  mir (hab keine 4 arme  )



Hi Unocz


Was für einen Vorderreifen hattest in Ki.Za. aufgezogen ? 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juni 2012)

kenda small block 8

mist, vertan!

sind spezi s-works renegade


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (29. Juni 2012)

Hi Renn Maus



Renn Maus schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag waren wir in Malmedy, Belgien.
> Schöner Marathon mit vielen Anspruchsvollen Trails und Abfahrten (teilweise leider auch zu anspruchsvoll für eine so große Teilnehmeranzahl).



Wieviele Teilnehmer warens dort gesamt ?

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Renn Maus (30. Juni 2012)

Laut Veranstalter 1578 Teilnehmer.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## KaiGreene (3. Juli 2012)

CC Taelercup Wolfach

Geile Strecke! Leider war das Wetter bescheiden
Extrem belastend fürs Material.Wenigesten ist man relativ weich gefallen


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juli 2012)

du solslt net fliegen!  hab mir auch ueberlegt zu starten... musste aber ne material test einheit einlegen... vllt gibts fuer 2013 was neues


----------



## Alex_aw (4. Juli 2012)

...könntest mal wieder dein rad putzen...



wäre von euch noch jemand für ein vierer-Team zu haben?
wir starten heuer wieder bei den 24H in der Maxhütte, uns fehlt aber noch ein Fahrer, haben für heuer paar ausfälle zu verzeichnen....

Grüße Alex


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Juli 2012)

hui schickes bild ... genau ds ist die sorte äktschen die ich auf nem marathon mag


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juli 2012)

Marathon??? Das war die xc dm 

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Juli 2012)

is doch fast das selbe 

ich fahr den bullau bike mit , da sollen sie angeblich auch solche sachen einbauen... bin schon gespannt


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Juli 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Marathon??? Das war die xc dm
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2



Also für mich siehts auch nach lockerem marathon aus...


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Also für mich siehts auch nach lockerem marathon aus...



Ach was, so ne Omarunde


----------



## Pace39 (12. Juli 2012)

Schon älter, aber wir können ja mal probieren ein paar Bilder lang die Perspektive durchzuhalten 






Und mindestens ein Jahrzent früher eher zwei 






Grüße Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.bergsteiger (12. Juli 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ich fahr den bullau bike mit , da sollen sie angeblich auch solche sachen einbauen... bin schon gespannt



Warum nicht Neustadt Marathon? Der ist doch zeitgleich, oder?


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Juli 2012)

Handgemalte Startnummern? Wie geil ist das den bitte


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Juli 2012)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Warum nicht Neustadt Marathon? Der ist doch zeitgleich, oder?



sollte der neustadt besser sein?

fühl mich iwie zum bullau hingezogen da ich schon jeden seit beginn mitgefahren bin und dort auch meinen allerersten marathon gefahren bin


----------



## der.bergsteiger (12. Juli 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> sollte der neustadt besser sein?
> 
> fühl mich iwie zum bullau hingezogen da ich schon jeden seit beginn mitgefahren bin und dort auch meinen allerersten marathon gefahren bin



Achso das ist natürlich ein Argument. 
Der Neustadt Marathon ist trailmäßig schon einer der besten Marathons. 
Pfalz halt!

Ich bin auf jeden fall in neustadt am Start .


----------



## unocz (13. Juli 2012)

ich auch


----------



## na!To (13. Juli 2012)

Offenburger Marathon, letzten Sonntag


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juli 2012)

geoff, bist du's?


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2012)

ich seh ne vordere schaltung, kann also net geoff sein 

aber bei der besichtsbehaarung dachte ich das selbe


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Juli 2012)

fährt aber nicht mehr für rocky...scott hat ihn geholt als teammanager bei scott usa...


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juli 2012)

dann ist er aber fahrender manager, denn im letzten wc war er auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stollen-Bandit (15. Juli 2012)

Na!To,

das Bild ist ja mal richtig der Hammer! Echt Klasse!

Gruß,

SB


----------



## radheinz (15. Juli 2012)

Heavy24 Rabenstein


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Juli 2012)

cooles bild  is das ne camo radhose?


----------



## radheinz (15. Juli 2012)

Eine FOX Short.


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> dann ist er aber fahrender manager, denn im letzten wc war er auch dabei.




jep, das ist er im moment...


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2012)

TaelerCup in freiburg... das war noch sauber!


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juli 2012)

beim letzten haben sie Dich aber verblitzdingst.


----------



## na!To (19. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> geoff, bist du's?


In Riva hatte mich tatsächlich einer auf m Expo Gelände mit Geoff angesprochen 


Stollen-Bandit schrieb:


> Na!To,
> 
> das Bild ist ja mal richtig der Hammer! Echt Klasse!
> 
> ...


Das Lob gehört da ganz den Jungs von Sportograf.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2012)

die sind zum teil echt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (19. Juli 2012)

lbs cup mosbach.

b


----------



## Reichling-Racer (23. Juli 2012)

Hey wo wir doch schon einmal bei dem NRW Cup sind haben wir hier auch ein paar nette fotos für euch  Die fotos könnt ihr natürlich in wesendliich besserer Quali in unserem fotoalbung anschaun. Auf unsere Homepage www.reichling-racer.de findet ihr natürlich auch immer bilder und wen ihr immer auf dem aktuellsten stand bleiben wollt kommt ihr an unseren FB auftritt nicht vorbei  https://www.facebook.com/Team.Reichling.Racer


----------



## lone_wolf (23. Juli 2012)

WOMC in Offenburg, Langstrecke 84km


----------



## fee (24. Juli 2012)

Heavy24 2011


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Juli 2012)

sehen alle so sauber aus....

albstadt 2012


----------



## easton95 (25. Juli 2012)

Tälercup in Urach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TIGERBEAT (26. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sehen alle so sauber aus....



Da hab ich auch noch was:

Willingen 2012


----------



## Kastel67 (30. Juli 2012)

War wohl in Schotten 2012. Die einzige Veranstaltung in diesem Jahr die halbwegs trocken war.


----------



## maddda (30. Juli 2012)

Die Startnummer is geil


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juli 2012)

gar net aufgefalen


----------



## Cyclingtobi (31. Juli 2012)

Am Sonntag war es sehr matschig beim Keiler Bike Marathon


----------



## [email protected] (31. Juli 2012)

Oben kurz unten lang? 

Platz 3 mit dem Team beim Bodensee Megathlon!


----------



## Cyclingtobi (31. Juli 2012)

Armlinge vergessen


----------



## fab1ogia (1. August 2012)

Hallo


----------



## daniel77 (2. August 2012)

TIGERBEAT schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch noch was:
> 
> Willingen 2012



Lord Helmchen


----------



## TIGERBEAT (2. August 2012)

Is ja gut.  Bin schon auf der Suche nach nem neuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torisch (2. August 2012)

Albstadt 2012, geil war's!


----------



## daniel77 (2. August 2012)

BFU, KiZa 2012


----------



## altes-kind (2. August 2012)

BC Bike Race 2012


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. August 2012)

DAS rennen hab ich auch schon ne weile auf dem plan


----------



## Domme02 (3. August 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> DAS rennen hab ich auch schon ne weile auf dem plan



die videos sind echt der hammer vom BCBR! Aber nur wie kommt da günstig rüber...


----------



## altes-kind (3. August 2012)

Domme02 schrieb:


> die videos sind echt der hammer vom BCBR! Aber nur wie kommt da günstig rüber...



Condor fliegt relativ günstig non-stop von Frankfurt. Nur ist es mit den Kosten für den Flug leider nicht getan. Aber: man lebt nur einmal!


----------



## viper400 (6. August 2012)

24 Stunden Duisburg Solo


----------



## lone_wolf (7. August 2012)

Die Sportografen haben mal wieder einen super Job gemacht! Meine Teampartnerin Nici ebenfalls - sie hat uns auf den zweiten Platz gefahren!
Duisburg 2012 war mal wieder klasse


----------



## maddda (8. August 2012)

Sieht nach Spaß aus


Duisburg wollte ich eingentlich fahren, hab aber keinen Platz bekommenHab mir jetzt alternativ Rad am RIng ausgesucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (8. August 2012)

glückwunsch zum 2. platz


----------



## lone_wolf (8. August 2012)

Danke Dir - ohne die beste Teampartnerin wäre es aber nichts geworden...


----------



## yellow-faggin (10. August 2012)

In Duisburg bin ich auch mitgefahren, Stimmung war wie eigentlich immer super und das Wetter hatte dieses Jahr auch ein Einsehen


----------



## frankensteinmtb (12. August 2012)

@lone Wolf: Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Coole Bilder  Seit ihr im Mountainbike Alpezin Team? Wir is es da?


----------



## lone_wolf (12. August 2012)

Danke! Meine Zeit im Team Alpecin MountainBIKE vom Teamtreffen in Bielefeld am 11.03.2012 bis zu den Alpecin Days heute war die schönste Radsportsaison meines Lebens 





Aufgrund der sehr guten Leistungen unseres Teams - 4er Mixed Platz 3, 2er Mixed Platz 2 und unser 4er Männlich auf Platz 8 (obwohl nur 3 Fahrer, da unser vierter sich leider in der ersten Runde das Bein gebrochen hatte) haben Alpecin dazu bewogen, uns gestern und heute noch zu den Alpecin Days als VIPs einzuladen. Auch auf der Starße hat unser MTB Team ordentlich abgeschnitten (Platz 2 und 3 bei den Frauen). Ich bin mangels Rennrad mit unserem Team Epic die 120km gefahren, habe mich aber nur vor dem Besenwagen retten können (Platz 443 von 469) 
Auf der Strecke brauchte man schon schmale Reifen 

Also - bewerben für 2013. Ihr werdet es mit Sicherheit nicht bereuen!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. August 2012)

es wurde auch auf dem festland geraced 









neustadt a.d.w. wie immer geile strecke und viel spass 

(bilder von britt graepel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (14. August 2012)

warum fährst du eigentlich noch mit dem alten outfit durch die gegend?


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. August 2012)

weil meine zierlichen oberschenkel und mein minimalistischer brustkorb net in die bestellten sachen gepasst hat.


----------



## KaiGreene (14. August 2012)

Neustadt a. d. Weinstr.
Super tolle Strecke wie immer
Leider ist mir mein Carbon Schaltauge auf den letzten 6 Km gerissen (hing dann nur noch an ein paar Lagen Carbon).Konnte mich noch langsam ins Ziel retten.

Gruß


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. August 2012)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Danke! Meine Zeit im Team Alpecin MountainBIKE vom Teamtreffen in Bielefeld am 11.03.2012 bis zu den Alpecin Days heute war die schönste Radsportsaison meines Lebens
> 
> 
> 
> ...




War wirklich ein tolles Event! Es ist auch davon auszugehen, das im kommenden Jahr erneut die Alpecin Days stattfinden werden. Unsere Geschäftsführung war zumindest total begeistert. 

Im kommenden Jahr werde ich die Strecke aber auch mit dem MTB fahren. Schwalbes Kojak drauf und ab geht's. 

Jetzt bleibt noch zu hoffen, das wir demnächst den Alpecin-Profirennstall gründen.


----------



## AngryApe (15. August 2012)

...auch N.a.d.W.





...irgendwann wurdes dann doch anstrengend


----------



## powderJO (16. August 2012)

auch von mir mal wieder was â ischgl:





heuer mit neuem, echt schÃ¶nem trail auf der kleinen runde.


----------



## a.nienie (16. August 2012)

Schlangenfest 2012


----------



## Cyclingtobi (16. August 2012)

Duisburg war richtig cool!


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. August 2012)

Mensch kai... Was machst du nur? Oder um nen kumpel zu zitieren: alles total uebertuned!

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## KaiGreene (16. August 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Mensch kai... Was machst du nur? Oder um nen kumpel zu zitieren: alles total uebertuned!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2



Komisch bin werder gestürzt noch angerempelt worden.In Wolfach Taelercup hab ich mich 4-5 lang gemacht so rutschig/matschig war es und nix passt.
Hätte schlimmer ausgehen können...siehe dich in Hausach.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. August 2012)

und weist, was das beste war: erste steilabfahrt in neustadt. macht sich einer direkt vor mir lang, weil er dachte er koenne eine direktere linie fahren (haha... lernen durch schmerz,... nicht ernst gemeint). ich ahnte das resultat und machte langsam undstand dann in der serpentine. und was macht der depp hinter mir... faehrt mir ins hinterrad. 
da wurde ich kurz grantig. kein bock auf nochmal 300eu schaeden nur weil einer zu doof ist und sich net beherschen kann.


----------



## KaiGreene (16. August 2012)

In Neustadt muss man in den Trails Ruhe bewahren,bringt dort nicht viel etwas zu Riskieren.Aber mache lernen es eben nie,und am nächsten Anstieg sind sie aufgeschnupf


----------



## Benji (16. August 2012)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> In Neustadt muss man in den Trails Ruhe bewahren,bringt dort nicht viel etwas zu Riskieren.Aber mache lernen es eben nie,und am nächsten Anstieg sind sie aufgeschnupf



gerade darin sehe ich in neustadt ein problem. die enduro/all mountain jungs versuchen gerade dort ihre vorteile rauszufahren und stoßen dabei öfters mal auf hindernisse. selber erlebt. 
naja das nächste mal muss ich halt noch eher am gashahn drehen und die mit dem vielen federweg abhängen 

b

p.s.: 



ebm seiffen alp de wettin bergsprint


----------



## bergzwerk (5. September 2012)

ebm


----------



## Tobi91 (6. September 2012)

Wombach 2012


----------



## zuki (6. September 2012)

bergzwerk schrieb:


> ebm


Dem Gesichtsausdruck nach, stand die Warntafel nicht ohne Grund dort!


----------



## bergzwerk (6. September 2012)

Na ja so schlimm find ich die Stelle jetzt net, obwohl es wieder einige dort gebeutelt hat. Und ich war noch am nach Luft schnappen, bevor ich mich hinuntergestürzt hab. Das mich dort die immer wieder schöne Wurzelpassage erwartet wußte ich ja.


----------



## Anto (10. September 2012)

Gestern bei der Heiligen Wildsau 2012


----------



## KaiGreene (11. September 2012)

Die Bremsleitungen sind aber nur minimal zu lang oder?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (11. September 2012)

Reserve  Nee, muss endlich mal gekürzt werden.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. September 2012)

was ist das für ein rahmen?


----------



## bergzwerk (11. September 2012)

Müßte n Snake Mamba sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Ist ein schöner Rahmen.


----------



## Anto (11. September 2012)

Genau, meine Giftnatter!


----------



## mete (12. September 2012)

Für Leute mit speziellem Farbgeschmack gab's auch Startnummern


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. September 2012)

Ist Anto außer Konkurrenz gestartet oder hat die Startnummer einfach nicht ans Kabegewirr gepasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (13. September 2012)

Wenn der Thomas mich schon erwischt, dann kann ich es hier auch zeigen.

Ab durch die Hecke...





Foto von Thomas Sommer (http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected])


----------



## Anto (13. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ist Anto außer Konkurrenz gestartet oder hat die Startnummer einfach nicht ans Kabegewirr gepasst?



Hab vergessen mir eine zu ergattern. Für Mete lass ich nächstes Jahr eine quitschbunte Nummer anfertigen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. September 2012)

nicht im ernst???


----------



## mete (13. September 2012)

Anto schrieb:


> Für Mete lass  ich nächstes Jahr eine quitschbunte Nummer anfertigen!



Oha, da muss ich aber erst einmal schauen, für welches "Team" ich im nächsten Jahr fahre. Mein aktueller Sponsor hat mit finanziellen Problemen zu kämpfen .

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6047/6324982749_e5b304a7df_b.jpg

Ich informiere Dich rechtzeitig über die Farben der Saison, dass es da ja keine Unstimmigkeiten gibt, wenn es mich nicht sowieso wieder zerlegt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. September 2012)

irgendwie cool,... laesst du die trikots machen?


----------



## mete (13. September 2012)

Normalerweise hänge ich mich an die Bestellungen dran, so dass genügend Trikots für einen vernünftigen Preis zusammen kommen (so ab 10-20 Stück). Von dem hier gibt es aber nur 2 Stück, das war den meisten wohl ZU doof .


----------



## seitenlinie (14. September 2012)

mete schrieb:


> Für Leute mit speziellem Farbgeschmack gab's auch Startnummern


wie schmal ist den bitte der Lenker??


----------



## xmaxle (14. September 2012)

Es soll Menschen geben, die nicht jeden Trend mitmachen... meistens weil sie damit schon jahrelang sehr gut gefahren sind ! Und das Trikot ist klasse. Endlich mal wieder was individuelles ohne das ganze Gesponsore, was im Gedächtnis bleibt


----------



## mete (14. September 2012)

seitenlinie schrieb:


> wie schmal ist den bitte der Lenker??



Der sieht nur durch meine imposante Erscheinung so schmal aus . Sind 58cm, mit 60cm komme ich schon nicht mehr zurecht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. September 2012)

Ich fahre ebenfalls einen 58 cm breiten Lenker und kein Problem dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gottsfeld (14. September 2012)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom letzten Schlossbergcup in Pegnitz














In zwei Wochen ist es übrigens wieder so weit. Alle wichtigen Infos zum Bayernligafinale findet ihr hier


----------



## Crimson_ (16. September 2012)

Wieder mal klasse Bilder von Thomas  Remscheid:







Quelle: Flickr - Thomas Sommer (http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/)


----------



## KaiGreene (16. September 2012)

Furtwangen 2012 
Wetter war Perfekt


----------



## Crimson_ (17. September 2012)

Du Tier 

(Erinnert von der Statur immer an Miha Halzer, der bei den XCE Rennen ziemlich abgeht)


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. September 2012)

ich hab von fuwa keine bidler gekauft, auch wenn die sicher super waeren... mein dad hat die nummer so toll dran gemacht, das die jungs von sportograf mich nur 2x erkannt haben. udn auf durchsuchen hatte ich keinen bock 
mich erinnert kai eher an tibor auf den bildern von der 24h wm vom ergon team


----------



## xc-mtb (17. September 2012)

Bad Salzdetfurth 2012 - schönes Rennen. Bestes Wetter. Tolle Orga.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (18. September 2012)

Man kanns auch übertreiben mit dem Plastikband...


----------



## coldmirow (19. September 2012)

u19 und Gesamtsieg beim Schneckenlohe Marathon letzten Sonntag über die Mittelstrecke:


----------



## MTK85 (20. September 2012)

Sieht ganz schön anstrengend aus!^^
... und Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reichling-Racer (22. September 2012)

Wir haben jedemenge Bilder auf unserer FB-Seite hochgeladen. 
Gruß
Team Reichling-Racer


----------



## Cyclingtobi (4. Oktober 2012)

6-Stundenrennen Heimbuchenthal!


----------



## [email protected] (4. Oktober 2012)

Fährst Du eigentlich nie mit kurzer Hose?


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Oktober 2012)

stimmt... seeeehr seltsam...


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Oktober 2012)

... wer hat da was zu verbergen...


----------



## Cyclingtobi (4. Oktober 2012)

normalerweiße schon, aber anscheind stell ich hier immer nur welche mit Beinlingen ein. Eigentlich nicht gewollt






hier mal eines mit "Dein"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Oktober 2012)

marathon wm ornans 2012 (amateurwertung):
davor:





danach:


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Oktober 2012)

sieht ja mal richtig gut aus sascha...hast du das trikot wieder sauber gebracht...oder besser deine frau.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Oktober 2012)

hab das ergebniss noch net gesehen... aber mein eheweibe war der meinung das die hose nach 2x waschen wieder sowas wie weis sei... das trikot scheint aber wohl nicht mehr zu retten :/


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Oktober 2012)

mein zweites rennen


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Oktober 2012)

soooo muss das aussehen... fehlen aber noch die klickies


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> soooo muss das aussehen... fehlen aber noch die klickies




Die kommen für nächste saison dran. 

Hier noch mit prof betreuung...


----------



## swift daddy (9. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> marathon wm ornans 2012 (amateurwertung):
> danach:



und dann wundert man sich, dass Andere viel Geld für Fango-Packungen raushauen    Respekt vor der Leistung


----------



## KaiGreene (9. Oktober 2012)

Super Bilder Sascha sieht nach mächtig Spaß aus...


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Oktober 2012)

War echt ne kranke veranstaltung... Grenzwertige strecke... Abartiges wetter... Ich glaub da muss ich nochmal fahren 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## wildbiker (9. Oktober 2012)

EBM 2012





NMC 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (10. Oktober 2012)

XC in Bad Salzdetfurth:










Hessencup Herborn (XC):


----------



## Nafets190 (13. Oktober 2012)

racing am limit
cyclo cross race mannheim - singlespeed





Gruß
Stefan


----------



## unocz (14. Oktober 2012)

da war das wetter noch gut


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Oktober 2012)

schöne bilder  , das mitd der mauer vor allem gefällt mir


----------



## worldzocker (14. Oktober 2012)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> racing am limit
> cyclo cross race mannheim - singlespeed
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Kann nicht so Limit gewesen sein sonst härteste keine Zeit für das Handzeichen .    Welche Platzierung ?


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> da war das wetter noch gut



Hi Matze,

Sieht gut aus!

Gruesse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

Doppelpost


----------



## Nafets190 (14. Oktober 2012)

worldzocker schrieb:


> Kann nicht so Limit gewesen sein sonst härteste keine Zeit für das Handzeichen .    Welche Platzierung ?



letzter


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Doppelpost



einfach zu schnell

schöne bilder. Bischen lächeln das nächste mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> einfach zu schnell
> 
> schöne bilder. Bischen lächeln das nächste mal



Nee, IPhone!


----------



## mete (25. Oktober 2012)

Hab' noch was Witziges in den Unweiten meiner HD gefunden...2010 in Chemnitz, noch ein paar Narben weniger und Holzmedaille im Männer-Vierer...

Angst im Nacken...(eigentlich war es der scheiß Staub, der einen ohne Brille so gucken ließ)




...und endlich allein:


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. Oktober 2012)

Interessant, habe ich noch nicht gesehen, dass jemand mit dem Mittelfinger bremst.


----------



## mete (27. Oktober 2012)

Hab' ich mir wohl über die Jahre so angewöhnt, hat den Vorteil, dass man gleichzeitig Bremsen und Schalten kann und trotzdem den Lenker fest im Griff hat.


----------



## maddda (31. Oktober 2012)

Rad am Ring 2012:






Dürfte so gegen 6 Uhr morgens gewesen sein


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Oktober 2012)

du bist sehr kälteempfindlich, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (1. November 2012)

Eigentlich nicht, aber wenn man schon so lange und langsam unterwegs is wirds halt iwann kalt


----------



## AngryApe (3. November 2012)

Zu Feier des Tages mal CX (jaja...ich weiß, falsches Unterforum )


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. November 2012)

trotzdem sehr schön Bilderich hoffe es hat spaß gemacht


----------



## DanielXC95 (4. November 2012)

Deutsche Meisterschaft


----------



## onlyforchicks (4. November 2012)

DanielXC95 schrieb:


> Deutsche Meisterschaft


 
War ne g..le Strecke!!

Nächstes Jahr Ende März dann Bundesliga Rennen an gleicher Stelle.


----------



## DanielXC95 (4. November 2012)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> War ne g..le Strecke!!
> 
> Nächstes Jahr Ende März dann Bundesliga Rennen an gleicher Stelle.


 
ja und sie soll sogar noch besser sein als dieses jahr


----------



## onlyforchicks (4. November 2012)

Fand die Strecke so auch schon klasse. Nur das Wetter hatte noch Verbesserungspotential...


----------



## DanielXC95 (4. November 2012)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Fand die Strecke so auch schon klasse. Nur das Wetter hatte noch Verbesserungspotential...


 
ja allerdings  wann hattest du dein Rennen bzw welche klasse? 
samstags kam man die Brücke und den hinteren Anstieg kaum hoch obwohl ich noch nen black shark mud aufgezogen hab )


----------



## onlyforchicks (4. November 2012)

DanielXC95 schrieb:


> ja allerdings  wann hattest du dein Rennen bzw welche klasse?
> samstags kam man die Brücke und den hinteren Anstieg kaum hoch obwohl ich noch nen black shark mud aufgezogen hab )


 
Alte Herren Klasse (also Senioren 1), wir durften Samstag mittags ran. Wobei beim Rennen selbst waren die Bedingungen eigentlich ganz ok. 

Aber beim Training unter der Woche wars stellenweise leicht rutschig


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2012)

Bad s ist 2013 xc buliga? Ich hoffe wir alte maenner duerfen da auch wieder... Und nicht wie 2012 so ne 2. Wahl rennserie!
Die xc dm war geil!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (5. November 2012)

AngryApe schrieb:


> Zu Feier des Tages mal CX (jaja...ich weiß, falsches Unterforum )...


wurst. rennen ist rennen und es sieht nach spass aus.


----------



## mete (5. November 2012)

incognito im streichelzoo...oder so


----------



## onlyforchicks (5. November 2012)

irgendwie etwas klein geraten :-(


----------



## surfhamburg (6. November 2012)

Xterra Harburg - Spass hat es gemacht aber für einen Flachlandbewohner eine echt schmerzhafte Umstellung vom Triathlon - Eennpremiere fürs Epic


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (6. November 2012)

Fand das in den Harburger Bergen statt?


----------



## surfhamburg (6. November 2012)

Rennen war in den Harburger Bergen - Start am Sportplatz Heimfeld und dann 2 Laufrunden 2 Radrunden und dann noch eine Laufrunde.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (6. November 2012)

Ich war noch nie dort, interessiere mich aber dennoch für die Gegend, weil ich nach dem Studium evtl. nach Hamburg ziehen werde und da wärs nicht schlecht zu wissen, wo man da sein Bike artgerecht bewegen kann 

Wobei ich mal vermute, dass die Möglichkeiten bzgl. Singletrails und Länge der Strecken nicht allzu groß sein dürften, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## surfhamburg (6. November 2012)

Etwas OT - aber per se kein schlechtes CC Revier - am besten im Regionalforum unter Habe nochmal nachfragen


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (6. November 2012)

Jo danke werd ich mal machen, kam mir gerad nur so in den Kopf beim Betrachten deiner Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmaddel (8. November 2012)

Ist zwar schon etwas länger her , Sulzbach Rosenberg 24 h race im 8er Team 
SBU-Racingteam 2er Platz war ein klasse Rennen wir sein ein Sehr junges Team im alter von 14-17 Jahren guckt ruhig mal auf unsere Facebookseite


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Januar 2013)

Good ol´days ...


*Siedelsbrunner XC -  "Der Hardberg ruft"  1991*




*Siedelsbrunner XC -  "Der Hardberg ruft"  1992*




*Loreley Cup/Dahlheim 1996*


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Januar 2013)

Sehr cool! Muss nachher auch noch ein paar oldschool Bilder raus suchen. Aber 92 hab ich erst radfahren gelernt... Erstes rennen war glaub ich 94.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## KaiGreene (2. Januar 2013)

Hätte da auch noch was vom Oktober 2012 ist zum Abschluss noch ein 3 Platz geworden...


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Januar 2013)

Du Tier 

Und sogar das Dress passend zum Bike


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Februar 2013)

Damit dieses Thema nicht einschläft, schiebe ich mal ein grottenschlechtes Bild vom 12-h-Rennen in Rotenburg am vergangenen Wochenende dazwischen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xs24 (2. März 2013)

Das war beim EMC ( eifel Mosel Cup ) 2012 in Traben!!!


----------



## [email protected] (3. März 2013)

Lieblingsrennen


----------



## xs24 (5. März 2013)

Malmedy 2012!


----------



## xs24 (5. März 2013)

..einer meiner härtesten MTB Rennen - Malmedy 2012  (65km/1900hm )


----------



## Deleted 76843 (5. März 2013)

Nationalpark Bike Marathon 2012 Vallader Strecke 137km, 4037hm
Bild 1 und 2 vor dem Start, Bild drei irgendwo auf dem Weg nach Italien und Bild 4 irgendwo auf den letzten 30km Schön wars!


----------



## zett78 (6. März 2013)

137km und 4037hm  RESPEKT!!


----------



## zett78 (6. März 2013)

xs24 schrieb:


> Malmedy 2012!



kommt mir bekannt vor 
gleiche Strecke, gleiche Stelle


----------



## zett78 (6. März 2013)

xs24 schrieb:


> ..einer meiner härtesten MTB Rennen - Malmedy 2012  (65km/1900hm )



Am Ende war ich auch am Ende 
aber die Strecke ist echt ein Traum!
aber eigentlich kein Cross Country


----------



## xs24 (6. März 2013)

.....jaja, die gleiche Stelle 
.....ich hatte nach 40km bei Tubless einen Platten ( Nagel quer durchden VR ). Ich mußte ca 5km das bike schieben ( gefühlt wie 20km ) bis zur nächsten Ravi. Das schieben war teils so anstrengend, weil die trail teils so eng waren, daß ich immer zur seite springen mußte, weil soooooo viele an mir vorbei fuhren oder auch schoben.
Ich trug mein bike die meiste zeit, um die Felge nicht zu beschädigen. An der Ravi wurde total unkompliziert aus Tubless Schlauchreifen gemacht und dann gings ab weiter durch Regen und Matsch. Die Service war natürlich für lau


----------



## zett78 (8. März 2013)

warum hast du ihn nicht an Ort und Stelle getauscht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xs24 (8. März 2013)

....bei tubless sind die ventile meist so fest an der felge verklebt, das man sie nicht mit der hand demontieren kann. in der service stadion hat der techniker ne flachzange benutzt um das ventil raus zu bekommen. schauch und pumpe hatte ich natürlich auch nicht dabei ;-)


----------



## h0rst99 (23. März 2013)

Zierenberg 2012 - mein erstes Rennen - 8. AK / 24. Gesamt

Bald geht's wieder los


----------



## dor michü (25. März 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/733805_583424608336156_815821274_n.jpg

mal in Goseck Gestern bei gefühlten -15°C....


----------



## [email protected] (28. März 2013)

Die Hose geht garnicht.


----------



## na!To (28. März 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Die Hose geht garnicht.



Ich finde dieses Jahr-2000-Desgin Trikot viel schlimmer. Weiß, rot und Grau *bääh*

Aber Hut ab, bei dem Wetter schüttelt es mich Momentan echt.


----------



## dor michü (29. März 2013)

Ist ja ok.....ich mags halt bunt...aber meine Rennbaggy ist vorher leider kaputt gegangen^^
Trikot ist schon das neue im Schrank ;-)....


----------



## H.R. (29. März 2013)

Ich sage immer... wer nicht gut fährt muss wenigstens gut aussehen ;o)


----------



## zett78 (29. März 2013)

Letzten Sonntag in Adenau


----------



## onkel_doc (29. März 2013)

ihr seit ja alle schon fleissig...bei mir gehts dann erst richtig in riva los mit der marathonsaison...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dor michü (30. März 2013)

H.R. schrieb:


> Ich sage immer... wer nicht gut fährt muss wenigstens gut aussehen ;o)




HEHE......


----------



## xs24 (30. März 2013)

Eifel Mosel Cup in Fell 2013 ( heute )!





...erstes Rennen mit meinem Black Sin 29!!!

LRS: BOR Black Trusk ( 1420g )
Schaltung: XX
Bremsen: XX 180/160
Lenker: Easton EC70 680mm ( 154g )
Sattelstütze: "unbekannt" Carbon 27,2x350mm ( 180g )
Sattel: Feathy Carbon ( 101g )
Kettenblätter: BOR 40/26 Zähne
Pedale: CB Eggbeater 2
Griffe: CB Cobalt ( 90g )

Gesamtgewicht: 9,35kg


----------



## zett78 (30. März 2013)

xs24 schrieb:


> Eifel Mosel Cup in Fell 2013 ( heute )!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



war auch da, wo gibt es die Fotos?


----------



## xs24 (30. März 2013)

@ zett78: die bilder wurden privat von bekannten gemacht.

...wir werden aber ein paar bilder dem Kasper geben um sie auf die web vom EMC zu zeigen!


----------



## zett78 (30. März 2013)

Merci, danke für die Info!
und Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!


----------



## onkel_doc (31. März 2013)

Ich werd moin mal nach bad säckingen pilgern...als zuschauer. Hab keine lust das erste rennen mit ner sauerei zu beginnen
Und ausserdem bin ich ja marathonisti...

schöne fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2013)

bitte keine bilder, sonst bekomm ich nen hals  geilste xc strecke seit offenburg... und das obwohl eigentlich keine anstiege drin sind. irgendiwe ne riesen bmx bahn, aber leider geil! 
aber meine frau muss ja ein april scherz sein


----------



## zett78 (31. März 2013)

xs24 schrieb:


> @ zett78: die bilder wurden privat von bekannten gemacht.
> 
> ...wir werden aber ein paar bilder dem Kasper geben um sie auf die web vom EMC zu zeigen!



hab auch schon was gefunden.
Zweites CC-Rennen, erster Podestplatz ( 1. Platz Senioren1 )


----------



## meg-71 (31. März 2013)

Zu dem Thema habe ich auch noch was 













Gruß der meg


----------



## xs24 (31. März 2013)

Hahaha   ....ja die Bettina  hat mich in meiner letzten Runde doch noch überholt. 
.....aber  es gibt schlimmeres!!!!


meg-71 schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema habe ich auch noch was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (31. März 2013)

Ich war auch da, aber nur 2 Runden unterwegs, die "Einführungsrunde" war doch ein schlechter Witz...


----------



## xs24 (31. März 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich war auch da, aber nur 2 Runden unterwegs, die "Einführungsrunde" war doch ein schlechter Witz...



wieso?


----------



## zett78 (31. März 2013)

vlt. meint er den Matsch 
den fand ich auch etwas blöd, hätte man sich sparen können.
Rennen war aber cool.
Danke Meg für die Fotos!!


----------



## [email protected] (31. März 2013)

Genau, alles halbwegs Trocken, außer die Abfahrt, und die muss natürlich einmal gefahren werden


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2013)

Hab auch noch Bilder gefunden (Links stehen auf der Seite des EMC)


----------



## xs24 (1. April 2013)

...hier mal was kurz zur "Auflockerung" des Thema´s:



...hab ich im Wald rund um Trier ( Franzosenwald / Franzosengraben ) geschossen!

:-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xs24 (1. April 2013)

....das Bild hier oben hat das Thema "Bikepark" !!!!!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (1. April 2013)

Hallo Kai


War des beim Burgrace ? 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




KaiGreene schrieb:


> Hätte da auch noch was vom Oktober 2012 ist zum Abschluss noch ein 3 Platz geworden...


----------



## KaiGreene (1. April 2013)

Ja war beim Burgrace 2012...freu mich schon auf dieses Jahr!

Gruß


----------



## Reichling-Racer (5. April 2013)

Hey und Hallo zusammen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wir laden eig von jedem Rennen an dem wir teilnehmen Bilder auf unserer FB Seite hoch. Schaut doch mal kurz vorbei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich denke ihr könnt verstehen, dass es mir jetzt einfach zuviel Arbeit  ist alle Pic's die sowieso schon im Netz sind nochmal hochzuladen 

Gruß von den Reichling-Racern


----------



## xs24 (7. April 2013)

Rothaus Bulls Cup 2013 - Finale in kottenheim!


----------



## KaiGreene (7. April 2013)

Wie macht sich der Michelin so mit den Bodenbedingungen?

Gruß


----------



## meg-71 (7. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen

später von mir mehr an bekannter Stelle....








Gruß der meg


----------



## xs24 (8. April 2013)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> Wie macht sich der Michelin so mit den Bodenbedingungen?
> 
> Gruß


...Hi,
also bei diesen bedingungen ist der Michelin Ultimate TOP - ich fahre den schon seit letztem jahr. Der ist sau schnell, leicht und nur bei matschigen verhältnissen ( durchdrehende reifen ) nicht zu empfehlen. Ich bin den reifen  ( VR/HR ) letztes jahr beim wiesbaden MTB rennen im strömenden regen gefahren - selbst da ist er "beherrschbar" bei vorausschauendem fahrstil.

....bin den reifen immer nur tubless gefahren!!!!

....ich hoffe das ich Dir einwenig weiter geholfen hab!!!


----------



## KaiGreene (8. April 2013)

xs24 schrieb:


> ...Hi,
> also bei diesen bedingungen ist der Michelin Ultimate TOP - ich fahre den schon seit letztem jahr. Der ist sau schnell, leicht und nur bei matschigen verhältnissen ( durchdrehende reifen ) nicht zu empfehlen. Ich bin den reifen  ( VR/HR ) letztes jahr beim wiesbaden MTB rennen im strömenden regen gefahren - selbst da ist er "beherrschbar" bei vorausschauendem fahrstil.
> 
> ....bin den reifen immer nur tubless gefahren!!!!
> ...


Er fällt halt ziemlich schmal aus für einen 2.1er.Werde ihn vielleicht dieses Jahr auch mal testen,bin sonst immer den Rocket Ron gefahren...
Danke für die Infos

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. April 2013)

Rothaus Bulls Cup - Bei trockenen Streckenverhältnissen und SONNE! 
















Von meg-71


----------



## 070100 (23. April 2013)

am 13.04.2013, Kyffhäuser Berglauf in Bad Frankenhausen


----------



## daniel77 (23. April 2013)

Open MTB Marathon Gran Canaria 2013


----------



## lone_wolf (23. April 2013)

Super schöne MTB Fotos von der Insel


----------



## xs24 (25. April 2013)

...hier mal 2 Bilder vom Eifel Mosel Cup in Traben 2013








...und hier 3 Bilder vom Tag danach beim Mill Man Trail in Echternach auf der 70km Strecke ( in einem der schönsten MTB Gegenden rund um Trier / Luxembourg!!!! ).












...und morgen gehts in die Bikeregion Nr.1 in Belgien - Houffalize!!!!!  ...dort ist Bikefestival mit ner 3 tages etappe!!!!
   bilder folgen ;-)


----------



## dor michü (26. April 2013)

Endlich mal jemand mit Baggy!!!!....schöne Fotos!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (26. April 2013)

Bundesnachwuchssichtung/Hessencup Wombach





Rennergebnis lasse ich mal außenvor -.-


----------



## Berrrnd (26. April 2013)

hast du schon wieder nen breiteren lenker?


----------



## h0rst99 (26. April 2013)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Bundesnachwuchssichtung/Hessencup Wombach


----------



## Domme02 (26. April 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> hast du schon wieder nen breiteren lenker?



Der neue 2013er New ultimate ist ein 700er... Letzte Saison der mcfk war 680.
Die 2cm sind auch egal Kai


----------



## [email protected] (27. April 2013)

In Echternach war aber eine CTF, oder?


----------



## Crimson_ (27. April 2013)

Sundern/Hagen heute:


----------



## maddda (28. April 2013)

Voll krass wie flach das aufm Photo aussieht

Für den Rest: Die stelle hatte 25%  Steigung


----------



## bergzwerk (28. April 2013)

Der eingelegte Gang läßt darauf schliessen. Ich liebe solche Anstiege.
Hoffe das ich auch bald wieder mit Bildern dienen kann.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. April 2013)

25% hat es nachher in Hausach auch,... 5x... Ich hoffen ich kann fahren,... nachher in der Garage testen, was der Zeh sagt. beim Treppen hoch fliegen den großen Zeh halb enthäutet 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## xs24 (29. April 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> In Echternach war aber eine CTF, oder?



Echternach war ne Randonnee ( Rundfahrt ohne Zeitmessung! ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coldmirow (1. Mai 2013)

Alpina Cup Schneckenlohe:


----------



## h0rst99 (1. Mai 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ... beim Treppen hoch fliegen den großen Zeh halb enthäutet



Oje... auf diese Art und Weise hab ich mir letztes Jahr den großen Zeh gebrochen.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Mai 2013)

danke!
aber steife sidi und sogar das rennen ging


----------



## Deleted 76843 (1. Mai 2013)

Katastrophen-Rennen, ab Runde drei nur noch mit einem Cleat unterwegs.
Sonst schöne Strecke wie immer


----------



## h0rst99 (1. Mai 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> danke!
> aber steife sidi und sogar das rennen ging


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (2. Mai 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> danke!
> aber steife sidi und sogar das rennen ging



Hi nopain-nogain


Erstmal gute Besserung wegen dem Zeh. 

Ich habe in Hausach zugeschaut und ein paar Bilder von deinem Rennen gemacht. 
Wenn du willst kann ich sie hier posten. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (2. Mai 2013)

Hi billi joe


Bei welchem Rennen war das ? 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



billi joe schrieb:


> Katastrophen-Rennen, ab Runde drei nur noch mit einem Cleat unterwegs.
> Sonst schöne Strecke wie immer


----------



## Deleted 76843 (2. Mai 2013)

War beim BMC Cup Tesserete (Tessin - Schweiz)


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (2. Mai 2013)

billi joe schrieb:


> War beim BMC Cup Tesserete (Tessin - Schweiz)



Ahja cool. 

Fährst du alle Läufe vom BMC Cup mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (3. Mai 2013)

is wer beim schinderhannes sonntag?


----------



## zett78 (3. Mai 2013)

Am Start! 69km


----------



## [email protected] (3. Mai 2013)

Auch 69km, je nach Wetter aber vielleicht auch die Langstrecke!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (4. Mai 2013)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Ahja cool.
> 
> Fährst du alle Läufe vom BMC Cup mit ?



Nein, reise im Juni für längere Zeit ab! Bin aber in Gränichen noch am Start! Ist eine super geile Strecke!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (5. Mai 2013)

billi joe schrieb:


> Nein, reise im Juni für längere Zeit ab! Bin aber in Gränichen noch am Start! Ist eine super geile Strecke!



Ahja ok. 

Des klingt sehr gut - weißt evtl. schaue ich in Gränichen zu. 
Vielleicht sehe ich dich dort. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## zett78 (6. Mai 2013)

Schinderhannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (7. Mai 2013)

ebenso


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Mai 2013)

Alle Jahre wieder... der Wehlaberg-Marathon!






Leider kaum brauchbare Bilder dabei... Der orange Rahmen wirkt bei dem vielen Blau fast wie ein Fremdkörper.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2013)

Auch auf der Straße untrewegs 



EMC Bekond






Kellerwald (Aber bisher nur von nach dem Rennen) 



Jetzt auch vom Rennen


----------



## Deleted 272713 (10. Mai 2013)

@ Crimson, Siehe den Man links-unten...merkst die Steigung.


----------



## Cyclingtobi (10. Mai 2013)

Wiese der 1000 Flüche, dieses Jahr gabs wohl nicht einen


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Mai 2013)

Oberluscher58 schrieb:


> @ Crimson, Siehe den Man links-unten...merkst die Steigung.



Ich weiß nicht so ganz worauf du hinaus willst. Ich bin doch selbst hoch gefahren, da hab ich sicherlich die Steigung gemerkt  



NRW-Cup letztes Wochenende in Haltern am See


----------



## KaiGreene (13. Mai 2013)

Offenburg Marathon Challenge

Ich freu mich schon mal aus das nächste trockene Rennen.Kommendes WE sieht aber leider auch nicht besser aus...


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2013)

Das sieht aber auch nach Spaß aus


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Mai 2013)

so ähnlich wars in singen auch...


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2013)

Ganz sooo schlimm dann auch nicht, die zweite Runde war sogar fast trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (15. Mai 2013)

Ich drücke das mal so aus:









/zum Glück hatte ich noch den Lappen aka Spritzschutz an die gabel montiert


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Mai 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ganz sooo schlimm dann auch nicht, die zweite Runde war sogar fast trocken


 

stimmt 2te runde war ok...nur meine beine nichtmehr...


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (15. Mai 2013)

Die Bilder sind verdammt gut geworden! Lob an den Fotografen


----------



## neubicolt (16. Mai 2013)

Der Sommer kommt 





Gruß


----------



## Ingo24 (19. Mai 2013)

Kollerbeck 5 Runden eine Runde hatte 5 Kilometer


----------



## KaiGreene (20. Mai 2013)

Bühlertäler Bergrennen 11,5km 780Hm
Gewicht Bike 6650g


----------



## Silberrücken (20. Mai 2013)

Dann hättest sogar mit Hörnchen noch die UCI-Norm unterschritten- was sagen die Rennkomissare dazu


----------



## roggler (22. Mai 2013)

So mal was von mir.


----------



## mod31 (22. Mai 2013)

chemnitz!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonleyrider (22. Mai 2013)

j


----------



## xs24 (27. Mai 2013)

Saarschleifen MTB Marathon 2013 ( gestern! ).


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2013)

War schön, oder?


----------



## powderJO (28. Mai 2013)

sieht doch sogar halbwegs sauber aus ... doch kein dauerregen mit übler schlammschlacht wie angekündigt? hatte deshalb nämlich auf den start verzichtet - kein bock mehr auf schlammschlachten ...


----------



## [email protected] (28. Mai 2013)

Dauerregen und 6°!


----------



## powderJO (28. Mai 2013)

ok, richtige entscheidung getroffen. bin mal gespannt wie es am we wird ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (28. Mai 2013)

Wahrscheinlich 
In Rhens?


----------



## powderJO (28. Mai 2013)

tegernsee.


----------



## Aalex (29. Mai 2013)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> Bühlertäler Bergrennen 11,5km 780Hm
> Gewicht Bike 6650g



wie lang braucht man da so?

is wer in rhens am sonntag?

ich hadere noch. bei dem scheiß wetter hab ich wenig lust


----------



## zett78 (29. Mai 2013)

Wetter soll doch am Samstag besser werden. 
Dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2013)

Bin auf der Mittel unterwegs, hoffentlich einfach mal ohne Regen...

EMC Altlay














Saarschleife (War arschkalt und nass)


----------



## xs24 (29. Mai 2013)

...Nachtrag zum Saarschleifen Marathon 2013:

...jo, war arschkalt und nass  ;-)


----------



## KaiGreene (29. Mai 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> wie lang braucht man da so?



Ich habe 42:09min gebraucht.


----------



## xs24 (29. Mai 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> wie lang braucht man da so?
> 
> is wer in rhens am sonntag?
> 
> ich hadere noch. bei dem scheiß wetter hab ich wenig lust



...ich werd in rhens auf der 50km strecke sein - 80km wäre auch drin, aber bei den jetzigen streckenbedingungen werden 50 auch reichen!


----------



## [email protected] (30. Mai 2013)

Technisch hat die Strecke aber nicht so viel zu bieten, oder?


----------



## Tundra HT (30. Mai 2013)

Bad Wildbad 26.05.2013

Regen, 4 Grad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Mai 2013)

ich war auch da.... SO sieht das dann aus wenn man mit nem messer zur schieserei kommt


----------



## Tundra HT (30. Mai 2013)

Oder aber mit Schutzblech  , fahren oder weinen...




Nach der Abfahrt war meine Flasche weg...


----------



## Aalex (31. Mai 2013)

xs24 schrieb:


> ...ich werd in rhens auf der 50km strecke sein - 80km wäre auch drin, aber bei den jetzigen streckenbedingungen werden 50 auch reichen!



wir fahren wohl die 80er. Wenn dann richtig bescheuert. 

Wir entscheiden aber Morgen, ob wir fahren oder nicht

Im Moment gießts hier wie aus Eimern.


----------



## zett78 (31. Mai 2013)

ich entscheide vor Ort ob 50 oder 80.


----------



## Benji (31. Mai 2013)

so werd ich es auch machen. 

die strecke scheint ja ganz lustig zu sein, was ich so bei youtube gesehen habe.

b


----------



## deathmetal (19. Juni 2013)

Pfronten MTB Marathon letztes Wochenende


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juni 2013)

Du hast da was an den Beinen


----------



## deathmetal (19. Juni 2013)

Tja, ohne machts dich auch nicht schneller


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Juni 2013)

geht nicht ob du schneller bist. Wenn man stürzt, so wie bei mir letzte woche ferbrennt man sich nicht auch noch die beine.

Die wunden sind dann bischen schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (19. Juni 2013)

Naja, Hatte scho des öfteren wunden, überall und da gabs no nie Probleme. is ja nur schlimm wie man "diskriminiert" wird wenn man haare an den Beinen hat


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Juni 2013)

denke mn wird nicht "diskriminiert". Jeder wies ihm gefällt. habe auch lange zeit nichts rasiert.

Nur weiter ob mit oder ohne


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (19. Juni 2013)

Ich rasiere da auch nix weg... Solcher Art "Soll-Normen" haben mich auch noch nie interessiert. Ich trage nichtmal ne enge Buchse und mein Trikot flattert auch im Wind


----------



## klogrinder (20. Juni 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Pfronten MTB Marathon letztes Wochenende



Nice
Da war ich auch unterwegs...
Wie liefs bei dir?


----------



## deathmetal (20. Juni 2013)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Nice
> Da war ich auch unterwegs...
> Wie liefs bei dir?



Die Hitze zum Ende hin war mein Problem. So hohe Temperaturen war ich no ned gewohnt, das hat mir zugesetzt, zumal der letzte Berg ja ziemlich Sonnenausgesetzt ist. 
Aber alles in Allem wars schon passend. 

Bei dir?


----------



## klogrinder (20. Juni 2013)

War bei mit ähnlich, dazu bin ich etwas zu schnell los um dann doch aus der Gruppe zu fliegen 
2:47 Gefahren, ging schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (20. Juni 2013)

Ok, die 2:47 nehm ich auch. Da bin ich noch n gutes Stück weg.


----------



## klogrinder (20. Juni 2013)

Umso größeren Respekt, da hat es in den Breitenberg sicherlich noch krasser reingebrannt!


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juni 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Du hast da was an den Beinen


Ich dachte bislang, nur RRler würden sich die Beine rasieren...

Soll jeder machen, wie er es für richtig hält.


----------



## SuperSamuel (20. Juni 2013)

Marathon in Pfronten 2013, Abfahrt Breitenberg


----------



## powderJO (20. Juni 2013)

so ne pfurztrockene strecke habe ich seit jahren nicht gesehen ...


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2013)

Letzte Gesamtrunde unseres Teams beim Heavy 24:


----------



## unocz (24. Juni 2013)

Geiles pic!


----------



## zett78 (25. Juni 2013)

XC in Wetter


----------



## assesoffire (25. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Letzte Gesamtrunde unseres Teams beim Heavy 24:





Schweine Geil!!! hab mich gefragt wie man soviel Überschuss haben kann bei der Rampe..


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Juni 2013)

assesoffire schrieb:


> Schweine Geil!!! hab mich gefragt wie man soviel Überschuss haben kann bei der Rampe..



Wenn du eingewechselt wirst und noch 19 Minuten bis 00:00h hast, mit Restenergie eine 18:53h fährst und danach noch eine Runde fahren kannst, geht das auch noch irgendwie.

Rampe hoch und dann auf dem kurzen Flachstück noch mal kurz Antreten. Der Jubel der Fans, Zuschauer und vor allem des eigenen Teams + Betreuerinnen war UNBEZAHLBAR 

Hatte eine Minute danach noch Gänsehaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Juni 2013)

Joa, die Rampe war ja nicht das Thema, aber das noch in der letzten Runde zu bringen... Auf den Punkt!


----------



## xs24 (25. Juni 2013)

Malmedy 2013!!!

...66km mit 1900hm und nem sehr bescheidenem Wetter.













...für mich immer noch einer der coolsten Marathons im Südwesten!


----------



## AngryApe (26. Juni 2013)

Volle Trailkontrolle  (Ultrabike)


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Juni 2013)

das bild haben wir schon auf den inpresionen geshen und uns kaputtgelacht...


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juni 2013)

3 verschiedene Outfits, ein und dasselbe Rennen... Heavy24 2013. Platz 6 bei den Vierern.
















Die großen sind qualitativ einwandfrei. Die Qualität hat hier wohl durch den Upload nochmals gelitten...

© Sportograf


----------



## a.nienie (28. Juni 2013)

AngryApe hab gerade heftig lachen/husten müßen. geile 5chei55e


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2013)

trail und ultra... irgendwie schliesst sich das aus


----------



## unocz (28. Juni 2013)

naja ein kleiner zum schluss ist dabei, zumindestens beim marathon, einige sind abgestiegen und ich bin links vorbeigebrettert und durfte mir so einiges anhören


----------



## Tundra HT (28. Juni 2013)

Hier noch ein paar Ultra Bike 2013 Bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (29. Juni 2013)

hast du da deinen haushalt mit im rucksack...???


----------



## Tundra HT (29. Juni 2013)

Yo, alles was mit muß!! Muß immer auf alles vorbereitet sein...


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Juni 2013)

na die armlinge waren dieses jahr wieder passend zum rennen geliefert worden
meine freundin hat sie auch gebraucht...


----------



## Tundra HT (30. Juni 2013)

Ja, ganz oben auf den Hügeln wars noch ein bisschen frisch und feucht. Vor allen Dingen sind die Armlinge viel besser wie die von 2005!


----------



## KaiGreene (30. Juni 2013)

Tälercup Titisee Neustadt 3ter Platz


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2013)

Sehr cool. Wollte auch, aber nach der Zehen fast Amputation Haan ich res besser gelassen... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiGreene (30. Juni 2013)

@nopain;Tälercup Urach in 3 Wochen ist auch geil!


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2013)

Ich weis. Ist auch fest eingeplant, wenn ich net wieder irgendwelche koerperteile halb abreisse...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sushi7474 (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo an alle - dies ist mein erster Beitrag  - 44 km/ 1400 HM Rennen in Bratislava/ SK (war auch main erster XC Halbmarathon  )


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Juni 2013)

sushi7474 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle - dies ist mein erster Beitrag  - 44 km/ 1400 HM Rennen in Bratislava/ SK (war auch main erster XC Halbmarathon  )



sauber weiter so...


----------



## powderJO (3. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sehr cool. Wollte auch, aber nach der Zehen fast Amputation Haan ich res besser gelassen...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



was ist passiert? kann auch keine rennen ernsthaft fahrenim moment, zu viel stress, kein training


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> was ist passiert? kann auch keine rennen ernsthaft fahrenim moment, zu viel stress, kein training



An der Bettkannte Nagel inklusive Nagelbett abgerissen... Musste wieder angenäht werden... Zu schnell, zu knapp ums eck...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onlyforchicks (3. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> An der Bettkannte Nagel inklusive Nagelbett abgerissen... Musste wieder angenäht werden... Zu schnell, zu knapp ums eck...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Autsch!!!

Das kommt davon wenn man im Schlafzimmer zuviel Energie an den Tag legt...


----------



## h0rst99 (3. Juli 2013)

5. Ars Natura Mountainbike-Marathon in Neumorschen


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juli 2013)

Neheim Live Marathon 

Wusste gar nicht, dass mir im Rennen der halbe Oberschenkel abhanden gekommen ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Verband am Knie zu dem Zeitpunkt schon wieder abgerissen.


----------



## powderJO (5. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> An der Bettkannte Nagel inklusive Nagelbett abgerissen... Musste wieder angenäht werden... Zu schnell, zu knapp ums eck...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



aua. da stellen sich bei mir schon beim lesen die nackenhaare auf. dieses we wieder kein rennen für mich ... vielleicht wird es nächstes we was ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxRacer (9. Juli 2013)

24h Rennen Duisburg 2012 und NRW Cup in Haltern 2013.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (9. Juli 2013)

Hier zwei Bilder von mir beim Biebergrund Bike Marathon auf der 30 km Kurzstrecke. 
Siebter insgesamt und Zweiter der Herren.


----------



## deathmetal (10. Juli 2013)

Marathon in Oberammergau vom Sonntag


----------



## zett78 (14. Juli 2013)

DTM Bad Salzdetfurth


----------



## unocz (16. Juli 2013)

albstadt in da house


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Juli 2013)




----------



## Oskar1974 (16. Juli 2013)

Da war ich auch 






Schee wars


----------



## unocz (17. Juli 2013)

wollt schon sagen wir sind doch auch das letzte stück mehr oder weniger zusammen gefahren


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Juli 2013)

na dann machen wir mal weiter im takt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (17. Juli 2013)




----------



## martinos (17. Juli 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> albstadt in da house


 
da waren doch die letzten Jahre immer mehr Zuschauer als dieses Jahr, oder? Ich weiß noch, dass ich da immer unsinnigerweise durch die jubelnde Menge auf Anschlag gefahren bin und dann ewig gebraucht hab um wieder runterzukommen.


----------



## unocz (17. Juli 2013)

kann ich leider nicht bestätigen mit den zuschauern, da es für mich dieses jahr das erst mal war (danke doc).......
mit dem anschlag, ja so ging es mir auch  war auch froh das es links um die ecke eben weiterging


----------



## zett78 (17. Juli 2013)

auch noch aus Bad Saltzdetfurth

ein Biker in Shorts




und ein Laufradtaschenträger




Kurschat ist ein Monster, der hatte auf seinem Rad ein 42er Blatt!


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juli 2013)

Bringt aber alles nichts wenn man dann die Abfahrt nicht runter kommt...


----------



## zett78 (17. Juli 2013)

Das stimmt, ein Techniker wird er nicht mehr 
in der Kombi reicht das in dem Alter aber immmer noch für Silber, dass ist stark!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxRacer (17. Juli 2013)

24h Rennen im Münchner Olympiapark am vergangenem Wochenende


----------



## xs24 (17. Juli 2013)

Erbeskopf MTB Marathon 2013:


----------



## KaiGreene (17. Juli 2013)

Damit kann ich auch dienen...

Erbeskopf Marathon

War eine weite Anreise(450km),aber tolle Strecke!


----------



## xs24 (17. Juli 2013)

....jo, 450km ist schon ne lange Anreise!!!
....ich hoffe die Platzierung hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## KaiGreene (17. Juli 2013)

xs24 schrieb:


> ....jo, 450km ist schon ne lange Anreise!!!
> ....ich hoffe die Platzierung hat sich gelohnt.



Waren ja zu zweit da,geteiltes Leid ist...
Kumpel ist Gesamt 2. geworden,ich nur Gesamt 11.

Gruß


----------



## Oskar1974 (17. Juli 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> wollt schon sagen wir sind doch auch das letzte stück mehr oder weniger zusammen gefahren



Ja genau.!!
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Alpenbiker-BaWü (18. Juli 2013)

City-Sprint Rennen LBS Bikemarathon - Albstadt 2013


----------



## zett78 (18. Juli 2013)

geile Pics


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juli 2013)

Ziemlich fett!

Die ganze Seite ist stark


----------



## Cyclingtobi (18. Juli 2013)

12 Std Rennen Külsheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. Juli 2013)

Marathon Rhens


 



Kurz Marathon Bundenthal:
War leider schnell vorbei 



Erbeskopfmarathon. 
Nicht mein Tag, aber echt schönes rennen mit einer harten Strecke! 8. Platz Gesamt, 3. Herren @kai, nächstes Mal bekommst Du mich 







Als kurzer Abstecher ging es auch mal auf die Strasse













und auch beim 20h Rennen erfolgreich (Gesamtsieg im 4er)


----------



## KaiGreene (18. Juli 2013)

@bueschi; Tolle Bilder!
Bist in Neustadt beim Sigma Marathon dabei,dann gibt's vielleicht Revanche


----------



## mod31 (21. Juli 2013)

Salzkammergut-Trophy 2013
A-Strecke: 211km/7049hm, 12h:39min









...schön (anstrengend) wars!


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Juli 2013)

brutale strecke...hut ab vor der leistung


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Juli 2013)

Alpenbiker-BaWü schrieb:


> City-Sprint Rennen LBS Bikemarathon - Albstadt 2013



nice, aber schade das das zweite verschwommen ist!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (21. Juli 2013)

Hi KaiGreene


Ich habe heute in Urach beim Tälercup fotografiert und auch ein paar Bilder von dir gemacht. 
Wenn du willst kann ich sie hier posten.. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2013)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi KaiGreene
> 
> 
> Ich habe heute in Urach beim Tälercup fotografiert und auch ein paar Bilder von dir gemacht.
> ...



Warst du auch beim Lizenz rennen am schießen? So ein idiot mit lefty im epic?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alpenbiker-BaWü (21. Juli 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> nice, aber schade das das zweite verschwommen ist!



Ja, leider, aber an dieser Stelle Danke an den ZAK für diese Fotos!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (21. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Warst du auch beim Lizenz rennen am schießen? So ein idiot mit lefty im epic?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Hi nopain-nogain


Ich habe beim Lizenzrennen nurnoch ganz kurz zugeschaut. Daher habe ich dich leider auf keinem Bild drauf. 

Aber ich müßte noch Bilder von Hausach vom 28.4. von dir haben. Ich schaue mal danach. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2013)

Das wäre cool! THX

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (21. Juli 2013)

So, hier habe ich 4 Bilder vom 28.4.13 beim Tälercup in Hausach von dir. 


Grüße 



Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi nopain-nogain
> 
> 
> Ich habe beim Lizenzrennen nurnoch ganz kurz zugeschaut. Daher habe ich dich leider auf keinem Bild drauf.
> ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2013)

Sehr coole Bilder! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## KaiGreene (21. Juli 2013)

@Schwarzwa.biker; kannst gerne machen...Danke! Gruß

Hier ein paar Bilder von mir bei Tälercup in Urach:

























Hier noch 2 Bilder von dir Sascha,mehr hab ich nicht...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (21. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sehr coole Bilder!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Thx!


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2013)

@KaiGreene auch cool! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (21. Juli 2013)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> @Schwarzwa.biker; kannst gerne machen...Danke! Gruß



Ok hier sind sie. 
Bitte. 

Grüße


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Juli 2013)

Junge Junge habt ihr Oberschenkel...


----------



## corfrimor (22. Juli 2013)

Hi Schwarzwa.biker, 

hast Du vielleicht auch Bilder von mir? Ich bin in Urach auch bei den "Senioren Fun" gestartet, Nr. 201, schwarz-rotes Epic S-Works. Wäre cool 

Und ach ja: In Hausach war ich auch dabei, da weiß ich aber meine Nummer nicht mehr. Gleiches Rad.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (22. Juli 2013)

Hi corfrimor




corfrimor schrieb:


> Hi Schwarzwa.biker,
> 
> hast Du vielleicht auch Bilder von mir? Ich bin in Urach auch bei den "Senioren Fun" gestartet, Nr. 201, schwarz-rotes Epic S-Works. Wäre cool



Hattest Du in Urach einen hellen "Met" Helm an und ein fast schwarzes Trikot das nur im oberen Rückenbereich und unten bei den Taschen hell ist ? Und mit roten Streifen an den Ärmeln ?
Außerdem eine schwarze Hose ? 



> Und ach ja: In Hausach war ich auch dabei, da weiß ich aber meine Nummer nicht mehr. Gleiches Rad.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> corfrimor



Ok da schaue ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## corfrimor (22. Juli 2013)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi corfrimor
> [...]
> Hattest Du in Urach einen hellen "Met" Helm an und ein fast schwarzes Trikot das nur im oberen Rückenbereich und unten bei den Taschen hell ist ? Und mit roten Streifen an den Ärmeln ?
> Außerdem eine schwarze Hose ?



Haargenau  



Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Ok da schaue ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal.
> Grüße
> Schwarzwaldbiker



Super! Herzlichen Dank Dir!


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juli 2013)

mir wurde noch ein cooles aus urach zugetragen:



fazit: 15. elite


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (23. Juli 2013)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Haargenau
> 
> 
> 
> Super! Herzlichen Dank Dir!



So, corfrimor

Hier habe ich das Bild von dir von Urach. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## KaiGreene (23. Juli 2013)

Nachtrag vom Tälercup in Urach...


----------



## corfrimor (24. Juli 2013)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> So, corfrimor
> 
> Hier habe ich das Bild von dir von Urach.



Super, vielen Dank! 


Auch noch ein kleiner Nachtrag aus Urach:

(Man beachte den entspannten Blick )











Feierabend!





Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## xmaxle (24. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Junge Junge habt ihr Oberschenkel...



Ich glaub die beiden trainieren noch nach alter Schule. Immer Krawall, voll auf Anschlag und im dunkelroten Bereich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juli 2013)

jetzt muss ich doch mal nachfragen: war ich der zweite gemeinte???

und klar kann ich auch locker fahren... frag corfrimor


----------



## zett78 (24. Juli 2013)

DTM Bad Salzdetfurth


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich doch mal nachfragen: war ich der zweite gemeinte???
> 
> und klar kann ich auch locker fahren... frag corfrimor



Logo! Kai und du


----------



## Chr!s (24. Juli 2013)

Canyon Eliminator (mit Zaungästen)





weitere Bilder und Stories meines Vereins auch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=449206&page=13


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (24. Juli 2013)

Hi corfrimor


Ahja interessant, dass seit 2011 bei dem kleinen Drop im Wald paar Findlinge eingebaut worden sind.  

  @KaiGreene: Das Northshore-Element bei dem man dich auf dem einen Bild sieht kannte ich bisher auch noch nicht. 
Sieht interessant aus. 



corfrimor schrieb:


> Super, vielen Dank!



Bitte. 



> Auch noch ein kleiner Nachtrag aus Urach:
> 
> (Man beachte den entspannten Blick )
> 
> ...


----------



## Blauer Sauser (25. Juli 2013)

Keiler Bike Marathon in Wombach/Mittelstrecke:


----------



## Endura (7. August 2013)

Duisburg 2013 - sportograf hat geliefert...













Klasse war's!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (8. August 2013)

Der Streifen jeweils auf jedem deiner Beine: ist das Race-Streifen-Optik?


----------



## Cyclingtobi (8. August 2013)

Da war noch alles sauber, die erste Runde in Duisburg






und hier nichtmehr so ganz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mod31 (9. August 2013)

EBM Seiffen Langstrecke: Platz 33 gesamt, 15. Ak


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. August 2013)

Die Verletzung scheint ja ganz gut auskuriert zu sein, wenn du so "locker" an ein neues Topcap kommst 

Und damit ich nicht nur rumquatsche, hier noch zwei Bilder aus Chemnitz im Juni...









Platzierung hatte ich ja bei den ersten Bildern schon geschrieben.


----------



## mod31 (9. August 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die Verletzung scheint ja ganz gut auskuriert zu sein, wenn du so "locker" an ein neues Topcap kommst



Gut auskuriert ist sie, Schmerzen habe ich auch keine mehr...es geht wieder aufwärts

Aber locker war das keineswegs! Die Tage danach war ich so richtig breit


----------



## unocz (12. August 2013)

Gestern in neustadt.....


----------



## na!To (13. August 2013)

Dann will ich auch mal, ebenfalls Neustadt.









Lief ganz gut, bis auf den ein oder anderen Langsamen vor mir auf den Trails ...


----------



## Renn Maus (14. August 2013)

Das letzte Bild finde ich echt cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (15. August 2013)

Eiger bike...begleitschutz für die freundin


----------



## sworks2013 (16. August 2013)

war auch beim Eiger Bike, habe aber keinen Begleitschutz gebraucht...


----------



## schnezler (21. August 2013)

Warten auf den Start.....


----------



## sworks2013 (22. August 2013)

Frage: Wie bringt ihr die Bilder so gross im Post hin?


----------



## Fezza (22. August 2013)

Ich lade die Bilder ins Forum hoch, dann auf "Einbetten" BB-Code auf 1024 und kopieren, dann einbetten..... siehe oben 

Wäre schön, Bilder von deinen Touren und Rennen zu sehen


----------



## sworks2013 (22. August 2013)

Ok jetzt versteh ich, Beschreibung dafür fehlt aber...hier noch ein Bild von der Eiger Bike Challenge 2013




Habe gestern noch als Testfahrt das Iron Bike Race in Einsiedeln abgefahren. Mit einigen Verfahrer wurden aus 77km/2300hm normale Strecke, 85km und 2600hm

War aber cool...


----------



## Crimson_ (25. August 2013)

XC MTB Cup Schöningen - Einfahrt auf die Zielgerade:


----------



## Berrrnd (25. August 2013)

hast du über die schlammlöcher getragen?


----------



## Crimson_ (25. August 2013)

Gehüpft oder gesurft 
Am Unterrohr hängen aber ein paar Brocken


----------



## mod31 (25. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> XC MTB Cup Schöningen - Einfahrt auf die Zielgerade:



nette Veranstaltung! ...hinter den großen Satteliten hatten wir gecampt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (25. August 2013)

als ich die dinger gesehen habe, dachte ich zuerst ich sei auf einer air-force-base.


----------



## Reichling-Racer (3. September 2013)

Hey Leute 

Rennbilder haben wir auf unserer FB-Seite ohne Ende. Auch von anderen Fahrern, also kann es schon mal gut sein, dass ihr euch dazwischen mal erwischt. Dann könnt ihr euch selbstverständlich auch markieren. Es ist mir jetzt echt zuviel die alle nochmal hier hochzuladen, also setzt ich einfach mal nur den Link hin. https://www.facebook.com/Team.Reichling.Racer  

Mit sportlichen Grüßen,
Team Reichling-Racer

Ach ja, mit Likes müsst ihr nicht sparen


----------



## rboncube (3. September 2013)

Mal wieder Bilder von mir. Wegen Babypause heuer erst Rennen zwei und drei 

Erstes Bild von der Bike night Flachau. Hammer Rennen mit toller Atmosphäre. Harte Strecke, 4km und 200hm, dazu eine Abfahrt auf der Ski-Weltcupstrecke mit durchschnittlich 30% Neigung. Viele Zuschauer die dich den Berg hochklatschen. Die ganze Strecke ist ausgeleuchtet.
Platz 18 in der Masterwertung.




Bild zwei vom 6 Stunden Rennen in Blaubeuern. Ein toll organisiertes Benefizrennen, das man solo, als zweier oder vierer Team bestreiten kann. Die Strecke ist sehr abwechslungsreich. 
Bin solo gefahren. Platz 1 in der Masterwertung



Gruß Rene´


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (13. Oktober 2013)

...die ich von corfrimor und KaiGreene gemacht habe.


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (13. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (13. Oktober 2013)

...
Grüße


----------



## KaiGreene (13. Oktober 2013)

@Schwarzwa.biker; Super Bilder gemacht!


----------



## corfrimor (14. Oktober 2013)

@Schwarzwa.biker: Auch von mir an dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank für die Bilder 

Ich sehe zwar auf manchen aus, als müßte ich mich gleich übergeben und auf einem läuft mir der Rotz aus der Nase, aber wie ich schon sagte: CC-Rennen sind halt kein Schönheitswettbewerb 

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (14. Oktober 2013)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> @Schwarzwa.biker; Super Bilder gemacht!



Hi KaiGreene


Thx 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (14. Oktober 2013)

Hi corfrimor




corfrimor schrieb:


> @Schwarzwa.biker: Auch von mir an dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank für die Bilder



Bitte. 



> Ich sehe zwar auf manchen aus, als müßte ich mich gleich übergeben und auf einem läuft mir der Rotz aus der Nase, aber wie ich schon sagte: CC-Rennen sind halt kein Schönheitswettbewerb
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> corfrimor



Also ich finde nicht, dass du so krass fertig aussiehst. 
Da habe ich so einige gesehen die fertiger ausgesehen haben als du. 
Sogar bei den Kidsklassen haben manche deutlich ungünstiger ausgesehen. Manche total abgekämpft und bissig und andere total müde. 

Da kannst also beruhigt sein. 

Stimmt - wenn man bei nem CC-Race voll entspannt aussehen würde wärs komisch  
Dann könnte man es auch lassen ->> denn es wäre ja dann kein Renntempo. 



viele Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## mete (29. Oktober 2013)

Zeit, die Saisonpause mal wieder mit ein bisschen CX zu überbrücken. Für mich als Lamgsamstarter und dann Nachlasser ja immer wieder deprimierend . Das im Hintergrund ist übrigens tatsächlich blühender Raps und die Sonne schien trotz vortäglichem Regen auch ganz beachtlich. Erquickend.






(c) der wieder einmal sehr schönen Bilder liegt bei www.pixelthon.de


----------



## Endura (6. November 2013)

Letztes Rennen der Saison 2013: Pipelineking im Wiehengebirge


----------



## deepmode (6. November 2013)

Hi,
ich mach mal mit....

Grüsse


----------



## Marc B (10. November 2013)

In Grafschaft - war ein ziemlicher Spaß 





Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Berrrnd (10. November 2013)

und gleich links hoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deepmode (10. November 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> und gleich links hoch?



Hallo Jungs,
was habt ihr eigentlich immer in euren Rucksäcken. Ich meine, was braucht Ihr denn alles....


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2013)

deepmode schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> was habt ihr eigentlich immer in euren Rucksäcken. Ich meine, was braucht Ihr denn alles....



Richtig!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Marc B (10. November 2013)

Da hatte ich Klamotten drin, weil es am Start morgens noch so kalt war


----------



## [email protected] (12. November 2013)

Oh man


----------



## maddda (12. November 2013)

Versteh ich jetzt auch nicht, hab noch nie bei einem rennen nen  Rucksack gebraucht geschweige denn noch iwe Klamotten gewechselt

war auch in Grafschaft... warmfahren Jacke ins Auto und 10min vorm Start in den Block und gut


----------



## corfrimor (12. November 2013)

Das Problem kenne ich aber auch. Sich nach dem Warmfahren 10 oder 20min im Startblock verschwitzt den Sack abfrieren ist voll übel. Wenn ich nicht meistens jemanden dabei hätte / mit jemandem unterwegs wäre, der mir kurz vor dem Start die warmen Klamotten abnehmen kann, wäre ich auch schon mal in Versuchung gekommen, 'nen Rucksack mitzunehmen. Auch wenn's im Rennen natürlich obernervig ist.

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## onlyforchicks (12. November 2013)

Geht auch anders. 

Warmfahren bis 2 Minuten vor dem Start und dann von vorne reindrängeln.....


----------



## corfrimor (12. November 2013)

Das ist halt nicht so die feine Art  [obwohl ich zugeben muß, daß ich auch schon in Versuchung war...]


----------



## Crimson_ (12. November 2013)

Kommt aber aufs Rennen an. Bei kleinen Rennen eher, bei Großen (mit viel Bürokratie) eher weniger. Sonst ist es nicht schlecht den Menschen vom BDR zu kennen oder aber einfach in den Lizenzstartblock. 

Bei den XC-Rennen bleibt man ohnehin bis 2 Minuten vor dem Start auf dem Rad und vordrängeln geht sowieso nicht.

Wenn man seine Kollegen in der ersten Reihe hat, ist von Vorn in den Block auch kein Problem 




WEC Rieste am Alfsee, ging leider nicht viel für mich.


----------



## Johnny Rico (30. Dezember 2013)

Einmal im Wald...




Einmal auf der Straße... (hoffe, ein RR-Foto ist hier gestattet)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (14. Januar 2014)

Geiles Rennrad!!


----------



## Jägermeister85 (5. Mai 2014)

Wird mal wieder Zeit für aktuelle Bilder hier 
Mitteldistanz in Wetter letztes Wochende


----------



## Hörnchen (6. Mai 2014)

Gibt es Fotos von NRW Cup in Wetter vom 04.05.2014? Hab da glaube ich einen Fotografen ziemlich aufgeschreckt


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2014)

Bist im Bach einfach gerade aus in die Kamera? 
Bilder würden mich auch interessieren!


----------



## h0rst99 (6. Mai 2014)

Einmal hoch in Bad Harzburg ....







 .... und wieder runter im Kellerwald


----------



## mod31 (6. Mai 2014)

Fotos von Bad Harzburg hab ich auch noch:
(Langdistanz Platz 11 AK)
Bericht: http://www.prowell-germany.com/rennberichte/444-mtb-marathon-bad-harzburg-marco


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2014)

Yay!


----------



## chrisbiker (6. Mai 2014)

Wombach Nachwuchssichtung
Ich bin der im gelben Trikot.


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Mai 2014)

Das erste Rennen in diesem Jahr wie immer der Wehlaberg Bike-Marathon. War die 10. Auflage und die Startnummern sind immer noch handgemalt 






12. AK, 29. insgesamt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (12. Mai 2014)

erstes rennen seit langem, gleich ein ordentlicher griff ins klo. das foto zeigt die erste von vier längeren laufeinheiten. am ende gute 15 km auf der felge und plattem reifen ins ziel gerollt. aber doch nicht letzter ...


----------



## xs24 (12. Mai 2014)

....

Houffalize 2014 - Roc de Ardenne - 80km / 2246hm


----------



## corfrimor (12. Mai 2014)

@powderJO
Tja... das ist halt doof...


----------



## h0rst99 (12. Mai 2014)

Keinen Schlauch/Luft dabei gehabt?


----------



## powderJO (12. Mai 2014)

corfrimor schrieb:


> @powderJO
> Tja... das ist halt doof...





h0rst99 schrieb:


> Keinen Schlauch/Luft dabei gehabt?



beides.  . ist doof und klar hatte ich einen schlauch dabei. aber ein unglück kommt ja selten allein … erst tubeless-ventil nicht rausbekommen, 4 km gelaufen bis zur ersten verpflegung, zange organisiert und dort den mitgebrachten conti-schlauch rein. leider ventil nicht richtig einvulkanisiert. pfft. danach noch zwei geschenkte schläuche geplättet - der riss im mantel war zu groß, bot keinen schutz mehr, abholen war nicht, also blieb laufen und immer wenn asphalt kam rollern … immerhin ist die carbon-felge robuster als gedacht, hat es problemlos überlebt …


----------



## h0rst99 (12. Mai 2014)

Wow ... ein echter Höllenritt sozusagen...

Dafür hast Du deine Portion Pech für diese Saison bestimmt schon hinter Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (13. Mai 2014)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Dafür hast Du deine Portion Pech für diese Saison bestimmt schon hinter Dir



klopf auf holz ...


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Mai 2014)

Letztes Wochenende das schnelle stahlgeschoss ausgeführt... singen Hegau bikemarathon...
Das Wetter hat mitgespielt nur der wind ging wie sau...


----------



## sweep (13. Mai 2014)

"Sturm auf den Vulkan" letztes WE. Spätestens danach was der Vulkan erloschen xD 
Trifft man dieses WE weitere Forenjünger in Schotten beim Bike-Marathon?


----------



## h0rst99 (13. Mai 2014)

Ich bin auf der 53km Runde gemeldet


----------



## guenththo (14. Mai 2014)

Jo hier, auf der 106km Runde


----------



## ChrizZZz (14. Mai 2014)

Schinderhannes (68km)


----------



## Jan-Ove (15. Mai 2014)

Einfach mal Pech gehabt ;-)


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Mai 2014)

Mitwochabendrennen unsreres Clubs...


----------



## guenththo (21. Mai 2014)

Schotten auf der Langdistanz am Sonntag


----------



## Ingo24 (28. Mai 2014)

Marathon am 25.05 in Dassel 56km und 1400Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juni 2014)

24h Alfsee:


----------



## TIGERBEAT (1. Juni 2014)

Wetter 2014






Dassel 2014


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Juni 2014)

noch was aus Albstadt...


----------



## h0rst99 (2. Juni 2014)

Du bist den WorldCup gestern mitgefahren?


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Juni 2014)

Klar doch...

Gondoliere Albstadt classic...46km...sauschnelles rennen...WC nur geschaut...das hat schon gereicht,,,geile Strecke aber nicht unbedingt die leichteste...


----------



## mod31 (5. Juni 2014)

Dassel 2014




Am Tag zuvor gabs die Langdistanz in Altenau. Berichte von beiden Rennen hier: 
http://www.prowell-germany.com/rennberichte oder auf der entsprechenden FB-Seite


----------



## KaiGreene (5. Juni 2014)

Vom Sonntag CC Rennen.
Leider war es das letzte Rennen mit dem Rahmen...mir ist einer auf die Sitzstrebe gefahren jetzt ist ein Riss drin

Ersatzrahmen ist auch schon fast da,spart nochmal ordentlich Gewicht...sub 6.7 klappen


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Juni 2014)

cc Rennen letzte woche...


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2014)

Offenburg 24h 2. Platz im 2er:







Bilder von Axel Schnebelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (23. Juni 2014)

Wild Roots MTB-Race in Konz letzten Sonntag


----------



## maddda (24. Juni 2014)

Von Offenburg hab ich auch noch was


----------



## powderJO (24. Juni 2014)

offenburg war ich ja auch ...


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2014)

Heavy24


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Juni 2014)

Dito...


----------



## maddda (24. Juni 2014)

Sogar das Rad farblich zur Strecke abgestimmt! Das nenn ich Einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Juni 2014)

Habe ich auch passend zu den Socken gekauft


----------



## maddda (24. Juni 2014)

Sehe ich ja jez erst


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Juni 2014)

Ganz oder gar nicht


----------



## H.R. (25. Juni 2014)

Ich biete auch Heavy


----------



## xeitto (27. Juni 2014)

Beskidy MTB Trophy


----------



## powderJO (27. Juni 2014)

das letzte bild ist super.


----------



## festus hagen (3. Juli 2014)

Sellarondahero. Wolkenstein, I


----------



## KaiGreene (3. Juli 2014)

Tälercup Titisee Neustadt 2.Platz


----------



## deathmetal (4. Juli 2014)

KitzAlp 2014


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (8. Juli 2014)

Hi KaiGreene


Die Trailwellen sehen cool aus. Welches XC-Race war das ? 

Das mit dem Rahmenschaden ist ja ärgerlich! 

Fährst du außer Neustadt eigentlich noch andere Tälercupläufe mit ?



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (8. Juli 2014)

Hi KaiGreene


Die Trailwellen sehen cool aus. Welches XC-Race war das ? 

Das mit dem Rahmenschaden ist ja ärgerlich! 

Fährst du außer Neustadt eigentlich noch andere Tälercupläufe mit ?



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## KaiGreene (9. Juli 2014)

Das Rennen bei dem der Rahmen zu Bruch ging war der LBS Cup in Waibstadt.
Am kommenden WE fahre ich auch den LBS Cup in Mosbach.Die ersten 2 LBS Rennen hab ich verpasst, leider...

Tälercup war ich immer dabei und hab auch alle vor zu fahren...

Gruß


----------



## sworks2013 (9. Juli 2014)

Sellaronda Hero 2014 Marathon. Ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her...











schön war's! und keine Frage ich komm wieder!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. Juli 2014)

Hi



KaiGreene schrieb:


> Das Rennen bei dem der Rahmen zu Bruch ging war der LBS Cup in Waibstadt.



Ahja ok. 



> Am kommenden WE fahre ich auch den LBS Cup in Mosbach.Die ersten 2 LBS Rennen hab ich verpasst, leider...



Schade, dass du die ersten 2 verpaßt hast. 



> Tälercup war ich immer dabei und hab auch alle vor zu fahren...
> 
> Gruß



Ah, super. 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Basti2T (16. Juli 2014)

Bike Four Peaks 2014...einfach genial


----------



## Fischie (16. Juli 2014)

Basti2T schrieb:


> Bike Four Peaks 2014...einfach genial




Hört sich spannend an...gibt es ein paar mehr Worte (Blog) oder einen kleinen Bericht mit ein paar mehr Fotos?

Grüße


----------



## mod31 (17. Juli 2014)

So tolles Wetter hatten wir bei der Salzkammergut-Trophy leider nicht
Hab auch grad nurn Foto von nach dem Rennen:

SKGT A-Distanz 211km/7000hm Platz 66 gesamt


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Juli 2014)

Basti2T schrieb:


> Bike Four Peaks 2014...einfach genial



Das Bild sieht mal richtig gut aus.


----------



## atlas (17. Juli 2014)

mod31 schrieb:


> So tolles Wetter hatten wir bei der Salzkammergut-Trophy leider nicht
> Hab auch grad nurn Foto von nach dem Rennen:
> 
> SKGT A-Distanz 211km/7000hm Platz 66 gesamt




Respekt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (19. Juli 2014)

eggberg Marathon heute gefahren... super schöne strecke mit viel trailanteil...





Mit einem 3. Platz von der Freundin...


----------



## Fezza (19. Juli 2014)

Cool!! Gratulation!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2014)

Sauber!

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja morgen früh.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## daniel77 (19. Juli 2014)

Super, Top Leistung.
Gruss Daniel


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. Juli 2014)

Hi Onkel Doc


Glückwunsch an deine Freundin. 

Ich bin gestern auch dort mitgefahren (24 Km). 
Die Strecke hat wirklich viel Trailanteil. 
Und ich war außerdem überrascht, dass gegen Schluss noch ein Teil der XC-Strecke integriert war. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




onkel_doc schrieb:


> eggberg Marathon heute gefahren... super schöne strecke mit viel trailanteil...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jägermeister85 (25. Juli 2014)

Bilder vom Night on Bike in Radevormwald. 14h Rennen über ne echt schöne Strecke im Bergischen Land. 
Ganz witzig war der Start nach Le Mans Art.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endura (5. August 2014)

24h Duisburg letztes Wochenende...


----------



## h0rst99 (5. August 2014)

Wow!! Das obere Foto ist der Hammer


----------



## xs24 (5. August 2014)

...das war am Sonntag ( 3.8.14 ) beim 4h MTB Rennen in Echternach ( Luxembourg ).


----------



## Jägermeister85 (8. August 2014)

Endura" data-source="post: 12195409"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> 24h Duisburg letztes Wochenende...


 
Bin ich auch gewesen


----------



## AngryApe (11. August 2014)

Neustadt - Trikot und Hose in Dreckpanade dank verschwitztem Purzelbaum in die Botanik


----------



## onkel_doc (11. August 2014)

aha best off gallery...da bik ich auch...;-)


----------



## Fortis76 (14. August 2014)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1680664]
	
[/URL]
Auch in Neustadt. Leider einmal mit unfreiwilligen Bodenkontakt.
War aber eine tolle Strecke.


----------



## maze665 (17. August 2014)

erstes bergrennen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. August 2014)

Bei Bergrennen darf man ohne Helm fahren?


----------



## h0rst99 (17. August 2014)

Ohne Helm? Disqualifikation, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK85 (17. August 2014)

vielleicht war er ja so schnell das der Helm weg geflogen ist!? 

Ich beim EBM vor zwei Wochen 70km
Verletzungs bedingt für mich das erste Rennen in diesem Jahr.
Es war recht hart für mich, aber nach gerade mal 2 Monaten Training.
Und vorher 3 Monate fast gar kein Sport außer Joggen trotzdem zufrieden.














Im Ziel hatte ich einen sehr entspannten Blick XD


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (17. August 2014)

Hi Maze665


Wo hat das Bergrennen stattgefunden ? 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




maze665 schrieb:


> erstes bergrennen!


----------



## copso (18. August 2014)

Willingen


----------



## xs24 (19. August 2014)

Trans Schwarzwald 2014!


----------



## h0rst99 (26. August 2014)

Endlich gibt's auch mal ein 'Wasserfoto' von mir 

Zierenberg 2014


----------



## muschi (8. September 2014)

Einmal 24h am Ring und in Duisburg

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/07/ein-ring-sie-zu-knechten-rar-2014.html



 



 

Und hier mein Highlight, mein erstes Solo.
http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/08/tatort-folge-24h-duisburg-sag-es-noch.html#more


----------



## Crimson_ (15. September 2014)

XCO-NRW-Cup in Herdorf




IMGP06566u-f by Thomas Sommer, on Flickr


----------



## muschi (16. September 2014)

Singlespeed und Podium, wer hätte das gedacht. 2ter Platz in der Teamwertung beim Ritt in Daun Under.

Hier ein Rennbericht,

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/09/fruher-war-alles-besser-oder-der-tanz.html#more


----------



## Crimson_ (22. September 2014)

Lief gestern in Pracht nicht so prall (XCO-NRW/Deutschlandcup). Schlechte Beine und nach zwei Runden hinten keine Bremsbeläge mehr (war nicht der einzige )
Ohne HR-Bremse dann auch pro Runde über eine Minute verloren. Heute dann die Karre komplett auseinander nehmen!

Sah in etwa so aus (Nr.22):



&lt;-- Pracht 13:00 --&gt; by Thomas Sommer, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (23. September 2014)

Am Wochenende wurden die 4h im hürtgenwald zum ersten Kalk ausgetragen, hier ein Rennbericht.
http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/09/ali-muschi-baba-till-und-die-40.html#more


----------



## Basti2T (23. September 2014)

20. Apoldaer Marathon am 14.09.2014
Bin die mittlere Runde gefahren (45km)...Gesamtrang 6 von 70 Startern


----------



## Endura (23. September 2014)

ENDURA Alpen-Traum 2014 - klasse Strecke und super Panorama!


----------



## Basti2T (23. September 2014)

Dann hab ich doch noch ein weiteres...MTB Marathon Sülzhayn (Harz)
Lange Strecke - 60 km mit ca. 2400 Höhenmetern - Platz 3 (AK)/Platz 5 (Gesamt)


----------



## SuperSamuel (24. September 2014)

4h Rennen in Rieden 2014


----------



## muschi (1. Oktober 2014)

Ein Akuter Ausbruch von Schilderwahn beendet unsere Ambitionen beim BM500.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/10/lost-in-glessen-auf-der-suche-nach.html#more


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guenththo (1. Oktober 2014)

Sebamed Bikedays


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Oktober 2014)

Schade, klappt nicht immer vor Malario zu posten 

Finale des NRW-Cups in Remscheid letztes WE:




IMGP06937-f by Thomas Sommer, on Flickr


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (3. Oktober 2014)

Hi zusammen,


ich habe am 28.9.14 beim Finale des Tälercups in Obermünstertal bei allen Lizenzklassen zugeschaut und fotografiert. Hier ein paar Bilder. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Oktober 2014)

Das wird @nopain-nogain bestimmt interessieren


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Oktober 2014)

Sehr coole Bilder! 
Hab dich gesehen und als Fotograf wargenommen... war da aber immer so "weg" das ich niemanden wirklich "erkannt" habe  habe @KaiGreene auch nicht erkannt


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (3. Oktober 2014)

Hi nopain-nogain





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sehr coole Bilder!



Danke. 



> Hab dich gesehen und als Fotograf wargenommen...



Gut. 



> war da aber immer so "weg" das ich niemanden wirklich "erkannt" habe  habe @KaiGreene auch nicht erkannt



Ja, das kenne ich - wenn ich Races fahre erkenne ich auch nicht soviel am Streckenrand bzw. neben der Strecke v.a. wenns steil bergauf geht. 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (3. Oktober 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das wird @nopain-nogain bestimmt interessieren



Hi lupus_bhg




Bist du auch mitgefahren oder hast zugeschaut ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Oktober 2014)

Weder noch. Das ist dann doch zu weit weg  Habe nur nopain-nogain auf den Bildern erkannt.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (12. Oktober 2014)

Hi lupus_bhg




lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Weder noch. Das ist dann doch zu weit weg



Ahso ok.  



> Habe nur nopain-nogain auf den Bildern erkannt.



Gut. 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## mete (20. Oktober 2014)

So, einmal wegen Defekt leider nicht zu Ende fahren können und einmal lustig umhergerutscht, dafür beide Male bei schönstem Herbstwetter :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (21. Oktober 2014)

Geht hier auch so was?
Mein Junior beim Hessen-Cup in Gedern, Altersklasse U11:


----------



## schoeppi (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich will jetzt hier keinen Kinder-Tread draus machen,
aber die hier sind doch einfach die Besten, oder?
Start der U7 beim Rhein-Main Cup und Bauschheim:


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Oktober 2014)

mete schrieb:


> So, einmal wegen Defekt leider nicht zu Ende fahren können und einmal lustig umhergerutscht, dafür beide Male bei schönstem Herbstwetter :



Was war denn das für ein Rennen auf dem ersten Bild?


----------



## mete (22. Oktober 2014)

Offroadserie Potsdam Brauhausberg


----------



## mete (28. Oktober 2014)

Mal wieder Cross:


----------



## Slow (28. Oktober 2014)

Man sieht das langsam aus, wenn man an seinem Trikot nicht massenweise Sponsoren stehen hat!  ...


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Oktober 2014)

viel schlimmer finde ich die beiden gelbtöne.
die socken noch in neon und dann passt es. das mavic logo kann man ja schnel schwärzen.


----------



## mete (29. Oktober 2014)

Datt is ne Rennstrecke und kein Laufsteg 

Dass da an dem Tag überhaupt irgendwas zusammenpasst, ist mehr oder weniger Zufall...


----------



## hefra (31. Oktober 2014)

Cross mit Nummer am Lenker? Die gehört doch auf den Rücke, wie macht ihr das beim Radwechsel? 

Das zweite Bild ist phänomenal, du bist sauber und fährst durch 10cm tiefe Mocke. Ich brauche nur eine winzige Pfütze irgendwo auf der Strecke und bin siffig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (1. November 2014)

hefra schrieb:


> Cross mit Nummer am Lenker? Die gehört doch auf den Rücke, wie macht ihr das beim Radwechsel?


Das ist nur eine Trainingsrennserie. Wenn da tatsächlich mal jemand das Rad wechseln muss, ruft er im Ziel einfach die Nummer zu.



> Das zweite Bild ist phänomenal, du bist sauber und fährst durch 10cm tiefe Mocke. Ich brauche nur eine winzige Pfütze irgendwo auf der Strecke und bin siffig.



Muss ziemlich am Anfang gewesen sein und die Pfütze war auch in einer recht engen Kurve...


----------



## mete (23. November 2014)

Cross again:


----------



## hefra (24. November 2014)

Die Strecke sieht spaßig aus. Gefällt!


----------



## onkel_doc (24. November 2014)

Kniestrümpfe...trendi...;-)


----------



## schoeppi (19. Dezember 2014)

Noch ein Fundstück aus dem Sommer:


----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. Dezember 2014)

Leider nur als Link 
Hoff es funkt:
http://www.mtb-blaubeuren.de/?page_id=1264#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MEGADETH- (22. Dezember 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Noch ein Fundstück aus dem Sommer:



Meinst Du nicht, dass die Laufräder etwas zu groß für ihn sind?


----------



## dor michü (22. Dezember 2014)

ne das passt schon, Kinder in der Größe mit 24" sind eher benachteiligt.

Micha


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Dezember 2014)

Mein junge mit 11 Jahren ist letztes Wochenende das erste mal 29er gefahren. Passt perfekt...


----------



## schoeppi (24. Dezember 2014)

dor michü schrieb:


> ne das passt schon, Kinder in der Größe mit 24" sind eher benachteiligt.
> 
> Micha



So ist es.
Auch das 26er ist mittlerweile Geschichte. Seit September ist er auf 29 Zoll unterwegs.
Klappt ganz hervorragend.


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Dezember 2014)

Klar, 29er passen für *alle* ab 1,20 m perfekt


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Dezember 2014)

Mein Junge ist 148cm...

Hast du das Gefühl das kleinen Leuten ein 29e nicht passt???
Das sind Vorurteile die eben auch durch die bikepresse geistern...jedem das was ihm passt. Ob 29er 27,5er oder 26er...

Meine Meinung über die anderen Grössen als 29er interessiert niemand und muss ich ja auch nicht kundtun...


----------



## schoeppi (27. Dezember 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Klar, 29er passen für *alle* ab 1,20 m perfekt



Oh nee, nicht das schon wieder!!! 

Völlig egal wieviel Spass man hat oder wie wohl man sich fühlt, erfüllt man nicht die Vorgaben (hier die Körpergröße),
dann kann das gar nicht sein, ist nur Einbildung.
Kommt das in etwa hin?


----------



## Basti2T (29. Dezember 2014)

So damit der Thread auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder bekommt...
(die Bilder sind wie zu sehen nicht gerade von gestern, aber trotzdem schön anzusehen)

*bewegeungsWELTEN Bikemarathon Arnstadt 





BikeFourPeaks 2014



*


----------



## alli333i (30. Dezember 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Das sind Vorurteile die eben auch durch die bikepresse geistern...jedem das was ihm passt. Ob 29er 27,5er oder 26er...
> .





schoeppi schrieb:


> Oh nee, nicht das schon wieder!!!
> 
> Völlig egal wieviel Spass man hat oder wie wohl man sich fühlt, erfüllt man nicht die Vorgaben (hier die Körpergröße),
> dann kann das gar nicht sein, ist nur Einbildung.
> Kommt das in etwa hin?



also ich fühl mich mit 195cm und deutlich über 100kg auf 26" wohl


----------



## schoeppi (30. Dezember 2014)

alli333i schrieb:


> also ich fühl mich mit 195cm und deutlich über 100kg auf 26" wohl



Und das ist ja auch völlig in Ordnung so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (30. Dezember 2014)

alli333i schrieb:


> also ich fühl mich mit 195cm und deutlich über 100kg auf 26" wohl [





alli333i schrieb:


> also ich fühl mich mit 195cm und deutlich über 100kg auf 26" wohl




Ich kann mir aktuell gar nicht vorstellen, inwieweit du bei deinem Systemgewicht mit einem 29er besser beraten wärest, sofern du im Gebirge, und dort nicht nur talwärts fährst.


----------



## schoeppi (30. Dezember 2014)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Ich kann mir aktuell gar nicht vorstellen, inwieweit du bei deinem Systemgewicht mit einem 29er besser beraten wärest, sofern du im Gebirge, und dort nicht nur talwärts fährst.



Aber genau die Frage stellt sich nicht.
Er ist doch zufrieden so wies ist und dann ists ja auch gut.

Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, dass er mit nem 29er besser beraten wäre.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen jemals wieder 26er zu fahren.
Ist aber beides völligst egal, weil jeder wie er mag.
Nicht wie andere denken wie ist richtig ist.


----------



## Silberrücken (30. Dezember 2014)

Wiegst du auch über hundert Kilo- ggf. wieviel? Inwieweit kannst du dir vorstellen, bei einem Systemgewicht von 115 Kilo und mehr ca. 25 % steile Schotterrampen hochzutreten, wenn dir dazu auch noch zwei kleine Gänge fehlen? Wie soll und kann das über Minuten funktionieren?

Ich möchte mich entschuldigen, dass ich keine Rennbilder zur Hand habe; der Archivar ist im Urlaub.


----------



## schoeppi (30. Dezember 2014)

Die 100kg hab ich auch und auch die 25%er hab ich ab und an mal.
Ich muss mir das also nicht vorstellen.

Allerdings weiss ich nicht was das alles für eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2014)

Habt ihr das jetzt? Ist doch 'ne Galerie und das pro/con 29" wurde schon zum Erbrechen diskutiert 

WEC Emsdetten


----------



## Basti2T (30. Dezember 2014)

Treu dem Thread...Galerie
mal noch was vom diesjährigen BikeFourPeaks


----------



## KaiGreene (30. Dezember 2014)

Noch gewinnt der Fahrer die Rennen nicht das Bike.

Hier Neustadt a.d. Weinstr. 2014


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Dezember 2014)

Drum fährt absalon ja 29er Sorry...


----------



## muschi (1. Januar 2015)

Frohes neues Jahr, dann machen wir doch mal so weiter wie in 2014 nur noch besser, noch toller, hoch aufregender,
Und da habe ich doch direkt was zu bieten: 

Kein Bild von mir, wäre ja schön wenn ich da mal fahren könnte, aber dafür von Jana und Max.
Hier habe ich mal ihre Sieggeschichte vom Bridge Cape Pioneer Trek in meinem geliebten Südafrica, gogogogogogo.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/01/max-und-jana-in-rennfahrergeschichten.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jägermeister85 (1. Januar 2015)

Auch von mir ein frohes neues Jahr. 
Hier noch ein Bild vom "Night on ice" Fun Race in Radevormwald am vergangenen Montag.


----------



## naepster (8. Februar 2015)

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/02/rene-und-farina-in-rennfahrergeschichte.html#gpluscomments
 ​


----------



## chrisbiker (12. Februar 2015)

MDC-XC Arnstadt  ich bin der fordere in der Kurve


Siegerehrung mit Marcel Kittel


----------



## ChrizZZz (12. Februar 2015)

Nett


----------



## pug304 (14. Februar 2015)

gleicher Frisör?


----------



## naepster (7. März 2015)

*Der Mann dessen Beine nicht wissen wie alt sie sind...*



http://www.vennbike.de/2015/03/gunter-reitz.html​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2015)

ja, der günter ist echt ein tier.


----------



## xs24 (10. März 2015)

Bulls MTB Cup in Adenau ( am 1.März 2015 )
...mit ner ordentlichen Schlammpackung!


----------



## KaiGreene (29. März 2015)

Tälercup Hausach


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2015)

War ich auch


----------



## Berrrnd (30. März 2015)

und, wer war weiter vorne?


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2015)

Er hat fast 2 Minuten aufgeholt  Senioren sind nach den Herren gestartet.


----------



## chrisbiker (31. März 2015)

MDC-XC Bautzen


----------



## Thomas_FEM (1. April 2015)

chrisbiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 373949 MDC-XC Bautzen


Hi hättest du zufällig einen Track von der Strecke?


----------



## ChrizZZz (1. April 2015)

Kurz-Kurz und gutes Wetter konnte ich mir Sonntag nur wünschen 
Maaaaalll wieder:


----------



## chrisbiker (1. April 2015)

Thomas_FEM schrieb:


> Hi hättest du zufällig einen Track von der Strecke?


Ein Track ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pirat00 (1. April 2015)

chrisbiker schrieb:


> Ein Track ?????


Er meint die GPS-Daten!


----------



## Thomas_FEM (1. April 2015)

chrisbiker schrieb:


> Ein Track ?????


Ja, ich meine GPS Daten von der Streckenführung. Mich würde interessieren wie die Runde in BZ gelegt ist.


----------



## chrisbiker (6. April 2015)

Thomas_FEM schrieb:


> Ja, ich meine GPS Daten von der Streckenführung. Mich würde interessieren wie die Runde in BZ gelegt ist.


Nein, habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## MTK85 (6. April 2015)

Einmal kurz "mdc bautzen strecke"  gegoogelt.  Erstes Ergebniss. 
Vielleicht  hilfts ja weiter. 

http://www.mdc-xc.de/rennen/1-lauf-bautzen-am-29-maerz-2015/


----------



## xs24 (6. April 2015)

Eifel Mosel Cup 2015 ( Fell )


----------



## ChrizZZz (7. April 2015)

Was ein Batsch 

Zum Glück MUSSTE ich nur zuschauen.


----------



## Thomas_FEM (7. April 2015)

MTK85 schrieb:


> Einmal kurz "mdc bautzen strecke"  gegoogelt.  Erstes Ergebniss.
> Vielleicht  hilfts ja weiter.
> 
> http://www.mdc-xc.de/rennen/1-lauf-bautzen-am-29-maerz-2015/



Dank, hat mir geholfen. War zwar auch schon auf der Seite, habe aber die Karte unten immer übersehen. Ich dachte mir auch das die Runde im Humboldthain ist.


----------



## xs24 (7. April 2015)

MTB La Hallonienne in Belgien!


----------



## guenththo (10. April 2015)

Boos 


 
Büchel 

Beide Male beste Verhältnisse xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naepster (12. April 2015)

Voller vor Freude auf das erste Rennen 2015 für mich, Ardennen Trophy 2015, 
dieses Jahr geb ich mir mal die Langstrecken Version.
Vielleicht sieht man sich mal...


 *Foto: RDHF 2014, Malmedy*​


----------



## zett78 (13. April 2015)

guenththo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 376951
> Büchel
> 
> Beide Male beste Verhältnisse xD



in Büchel wars doch warm 




die ganze Serie war ne üble Sauerrei


----------



## ChrizZZz (13. April 2015)

Aber sowas von!


----------



## oberhausen123 (21. April 2015)

Mtb C1 Rennen oder Tschechen cup wie man es halt nenne mag , in Teplice


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. April 2015)

Einige Runden vor schmerzbedingtem Rennabbruch... 3-Stunden-Rennen am letzten Wochenende im Hermsdorfer Forst.
Rucksack war dabei, da die Anreise per Rad vollzogen wurde und die mich begleitende Person ebenfalls mitgefahren ist.

Dummerweise ziehe ich auf jedem Foto 'ne Fresse


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (25. April 2015)

Respekt, dass du den Rucksack in Kauf genommen hast 

Die Problematik kommt mir jedenfalls bekannt vor... Fahre mangels Auto meist mit der Bahn zu Renn-Events, i.d.R. in Begleitung meiner Freundin, die dann die Klamotten hütet (und ggf. anfeuert) 
Wenn die aber mal nicht dabei ist, frage ich freundlich beim Orga-Team nach, ob ich meinen Krempel bei denen im Infostand lassen kann. Das klappt eigentlich immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (25. April 2015)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> i.d.R. in Begleitung meiner Freundin, die dann die Klamotten hütet (und ggf. anfeuert)



Die (also nicht deine) habe ich ausnahmsweise mal zu Hause gelassen - sonst übernimmt sie auch immer diese Aufgaben.




Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Wenn die aber mal nicht dabei ist, frage ich freundlich beim Orga-Team nach, ob ich meinen Krempel bei denen im Infostand lassen kann. Das klappt eigentlich immer



Haben auch einige gemacht. Aber da Schlüssel und Telefon im Rucksack waren... Naja, man weiß ja nie.


----------



## zett78 (27. April 2015)

endlich wieder warm und trocken



Kellerwald


----------



## ChrizZZz (27. April 2015)

Kurz geschoren 
Sieht doch glatt viel sportlicher aus!


----------



## zett78 (27. April 2015)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Kurz geschoren
> Sieht doch glatt viel sportlicher aus!


welche Stelle meinst du genau?


----------



## rhrein (27. April 2015)

Bad Harzburg


----------



## mod31 (27. April 2015)

Marathon Bad Harzburg Langdistanz Platz 10 Ak


----------



## mod31 (29. April 2015)

...selbes Rennen, anderes Wetter!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (29. April 2015)

Hi 




nopain-nogain schrieb:


> War ich auch



*@kai Greene und @nopain nogain:*


Fahrt ihr am 10.5. in Ehrenkirchen beim BZF des Tälercups mit ? 

Dort schaue ich wahrscheinlich zu. 

Die Strecke ist ganz bei mir daheim in der Nähe. 


Grüße an euch 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. April 2015)

War geplant... aber ich schwanke noch... Singen und sooo. Aber eigentlich habe ich geschworen die kack Strecke nie wieder zu fahren. Aber du weist ja wie das so ist


----------



## onkel_doc (29. April 2015)

Jo Sascha...ev sehen wir uns in singen...
Werde aber wohl nur die normale fahren da ich einen Tag zuvor noch nen 16,8km Lauf hinter mich bringen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (29. April 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> War geplant... aber ich schwanke noch... Singen und sooo. Aber eigentlich habe ich geschworen die kack Strecke nie wieder zu fahren. Aber du weist ja wie das so ist



Hehe jap ich weiß wie das ist - das ging mir auch bei manchen Races schon so.  

Aber trotzdem würde ich dir sehr empfehlen diesmal in Ehrenkirchen beim TC mitzufahren.  Kannst ja in 2016 wieder beim Hegau Marathon mitfahren. 


Grüße


----------



## KaiGreene (29. April 2015)

Ich werde Ehrenkirchen fahren mit dem Scale in sub5.7 Version
Hoffe wieder auf tolle Bilder von dir Schwarzwa. biker

Gruß


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. April 2015)

Ja, ich tendiere auch zu Ehrenkirchen. Ist aktuell einfach besser mit Nachwuchs Nr2. @KaiGreene jaja.. du wieder


----------



## KaiGreene (30. April 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja, ich tendiere auch zu Ehrenkirchen. Ist aktuell einfach besser mit Nachwuchs Nr2.



Würde ich auch sagen Sascha


----------



## zett78 (30. April 2015)

Nicht so viele Bilder!!

macht doch einfach eine Unterhaltung auf...


----------



## KaiGreene (30. April 2015)

Hier hatu Bilder


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (1. Mai 2015)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> Ich werde Ehrenkirchen fahren mit dem Scale in sub5.7 Version



Gut  
Falls man fragen darf: Wieviel wiegt es in normaler Uphillrace-Ausstattung ? 



> Hoffe wieder auf tolle Bilder von dir Schwarzwa. biker
> 
> Gruß



Ja, ich versuche gute Bilder von euch zu machen.  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (1. Mai 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja, ich tendiere auch zu Ehrenkirchen. Ist aktuell einfach besser mit Nachwuchs Nr2.



 Gut. 

Jetzt muß ich mir nurnoch einen guten Platz zum zuschauen überlegen. 

Dadurch, dass die Strecke in meinem Haupttrainingsgebiet liegt kenne ich sie sehr gut. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## mod31 (2. Mai 2015)

mod31 schrieb:


> ...selbes Rennen, anderes Wetter!



...hier noch der bericht:
http://www.prowell-germany.com/rennberichte/553-bad-harzburg-marathon-2015-marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (4. Mai 2015)

Das sind zwar nicht die Neuesten, aber die Besten, die´s von mir gibt^^


----------



## xeitto (5. Mai 2015)

Ronda Grande in Riva. Guter Saisonstart


----------



## H.R. (6. Mai 2015)




----------



## racingforlife (6. Mai 2015)

zett78 schrieb:


> endlich wieder warm und trocken
> Anhang anzeigen 381591
> Kellerwald



Wo gibt's in D die alé Sachen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Mai 2015)




----------



## Rotwild85 (15. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiGreene (17. Mai 2015)

Gestern Bühlertaler Bergrennen 2015
10.7km 720Hm 37:25min 2.Platz Senioren.
Bike Gewicht 5730g...und alles hat funktioniert


----------



## KaiGreene (17. Mai 2015)

Gestern Abend noch schnell das Scale auf Federgabel anderes KB und Rons statt Freds umgebaut...Damit ich das Baden Bike Race in Kenzingen mitfahren kann.
Sehr tolle neue Strecke mit super Trails...kann ich nur Empfehlen.
2. Platz is wieder rausgesprungen.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (17. Mai 2015)

Hi KaiGreene


Ich habe heute dort zugeschaut.  Waren coole Races - außer bei der zeitlich gesehen frühesten habe ich bei allen Altersklassen zugeschaut und fotografiert. 
Hier ein paar Bilder von dir + 2 allgemeine vom Start/Zielbereich. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker

 





KaiGreene schrieb:


> Gestern Abend noch schnell das Scale auf Federgabel anderes KB und Rons statt Freds umgebaut...Damit ich das Baden Bike Race in Kenzingen mitfahren kann.


----------



## KaiGreene (17. Mai 2015)

Super! Danke für die Bilder.Sehen uns in Wittnau wieder.

Gruß


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (17. Mai 2015)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> Super! Danke für die Bilder.Sehen uns in Wittnau wieder.
> 
> Gruß




Bitte. 

Jap. 


Grüße


----------



## naepster (26. Mai 2015)

Trailmassaker in den Ardennen, Langdistanz 100km/2900hm, sehr tolle Veranstaltung.
Wer will hier ein kleiner Einblick:
http://www.vennbike.de/2015/05/zwei-erstbezwinger-und-ein-looser-la.html
  ​


----------



## xs24 (26. Mai 2015)

Regenschlacht beim 12h Rennen in Weilheim!
...wegen anhaltenen Regen und absoluter Verschlechterung der Strecke, wurde das Rennen um eine Stunde verkürzt!


----------



## muschi (31. Mai 2015)

deutsche Meisterschaft 24h Alfsee, Solo


----------



## SkullcAndy (2. Juni 2015)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Schinderhannes MTB-Marathon 2015 auf der Kurzstrecke von mir.
Es war mein erstes Rennen da ich erst vor 3 Monaten mit Mountainbiking angefangen habe


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2015)

Diesmal in pink - Startfahrer beim 24h Rennen am Alfsee. Die Logik Zweierteams und Viererteams vor 8er und 6er zu starten werde ich wohl nicht mehr verstehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkullcAndy (3. Juni 2015)

Wow, in nem 2er Team ? also jeder 12h fahren ? krass  Mal schauen ob ich nächstes Jahr auch am Start bin, n Freund von mir wurde von den 4ern dritter mit seinem Team und war begeistert!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juni 2015)

Ich nix zweier!  Aber das Team2Beat hatte ein zweier Team (P12), ein sechser Team (P1) und ein achter Mix-Team (P1).


----------



## daniel77 (23. Juni 2015)

BFU 2015, Schlammschlacht:


----------



## Fortis76 (23. Juni 2015)

Aber schöne Schlammschlacht 

















BFU 2015


----------



## xs24 (23. Juni 2015)

Raid des hautes Fagnes 2015 - Malmedy!


----------



## zett78 (23. Juni 2015)

xs24 schrieb:


> Raid des hautes Fagnes 2015 - Malmedy!



am besten war doch die Dusche danach, jetzt weiß ich auch, wer du bist


----------



## atlas (25. Juni 2015)

daniel77 schrieb:


> BFU 2015, Schlammschlacht:




Ha , auf dem ersten Bild bin ich ja auch drauf(grüner Helm und gerade am futtern).Wir hatten uns weiter oben noch kurz unterhalten.
war schon ein wenig schmuddelig.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## daVe_87 (2. Juli 2015)

Vom Sülzhayner MTB Marathon.


----------



## Der_Christopher (2. Juli 2015)

Auch Sülzhayn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daVe_87 (2. Juli 2015)

Der_Christopher schrieb:


> Auch Sülzhayn.
> Anhang anzeigen 401026
> Anhang anzeigen 401024


3 Runden. Alter Falter, wie kann man sich das frewillig antun?


----------



## Der_Christopher (3. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich mim Auto Sonntag früh 80km schräg durch den Harz gurke dann will ich auch ne weile kurbeln dürfen.


----------



## KaiGreene (21. Juli 2015)

2x Tälercup und 1x Team Rennen.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (26. Juli 2015)

Schwarzwälder Tälercup in Urach heute:

Hier ein paar Bilder von euch 





 





 





 




Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## naepster (28. Juli 2015)

Rad am Ring 2015


----------



## HeikoLooke (30. Juli 2015)

Ultra Bike Marathon - Kirchzarten 2015


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiGreene (31. Juli 2015)

Tälercup Urach 2015


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (31. Juli 2015)

Hi KaiGreene


Ist das 2. Bild vom Tälercup in Hausach ?

Und wo war das mit dem Teamrennen ? 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




KaiGreene schrieb:


> 2x Tälercup und 1x Team Rennen.


----------



## KaiGreene (31. Juli 2015)

@Schwarzwa.biker ;Das 2te. Bild war vom Tälercup in Freiburg.
Das Team Rennen war in Oberkirch vom RSV Staubwolke veranstaltet.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (31. Juli 2015)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> @Schwarzwa.biker ;Das 2te. Bild war vom Tälercup in Freiburg.



Ok - hab ich doch falsch getippt. 



> Das Team Rennen war in Oberkirch vom RSV Staubwolke veranstaltet.



Ahja - wie war die Strecke so ? Überwiegend Schotterwege - oder eher Trails ? 



Grüße


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (2. August 2015)

So, hier habe ich wieder ein Foto geschossen - diesmal von heute vom Tälercupfinale in Münstertal 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Crimson_ (3. August 2015)

Duisburg 24h - dieses jahr mit so vielen Schrammen, Verletzungen und kaputtem Material wie noch nie.




MST_1748.jpg by Stefan Meiners, auf Flickr




MST_2567.jpg by Stefan Meiners, auf Flickr


----------



## KaiGreene (12. August 2015)

Sigma Bike Marathon 2015 Mitteldistanz 
Wie jedes Jahr wieder sehr geil!


----------



## Reamol (12. August 2015)

Mein allererster Bikerennen. 12h Bike-Race Churwalden. Im 4er Team bei schönstem Wetter.


----------



## maddda (12. August 2015)

Marathon Langstrecke in Nordenau letztes Wochenende. Schön wars


----------



## Jägermeister85 (17. August 2015)

14h Night on Bike in Radevormwald und 24h Duisburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (1. September 2015)

Hätte ich um meine spätere Platzierung gewusst, hätte ich mich wohl genau hier mehr angestrengt


----------



## Berrrnd (1. September 2015)

oh, endurothon.

war ja ganz schön eng zusammen da auf den plätzen.


----------



## mete (1. September 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> oh, endurothon.
> 
> war ja ganz schön eng zusammen da auf den plätzen.



Jo, war's, etwas ärgerlich in der Retrospektive, dass ich in der ersten Runde mit einigen anderen Fahrern eine Weile auf einem Parkplatz stand und den Weg gesucht habe, später stand glücklicherweise ein Streckenposten da und es ist mir so nicht noch einmal passiert . Aber war schon okay für das erste Rennen dieses Jahr, teilweise eine sehr schöne Strecke!


----------



## Der_Christopher (1. September 2015)

Ein einstelliger Platz, respekt.
Ich hab ne gute viertel Stunde länger gebraucht.
In der ersten Runde mal über ne Wurzel abgeschmiert, dann gings.^^


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. September 2015)

(die dicken Reifen einfach nicht beachten. Einsatz war ja CC/XC-lastig) 
24h Rennen (erst 4er, dann 3er Team)  mit abschließend 125km/2287hm bei einem 19,5er Schnitt auf der Uhr


----------



## chrisbiker (3. September 2015)

GRC Schwarzenberg

 
Endurothon Schierke


----------



## dor michü (4. September 2015)




----------



## zett78 (4. September 2015)

Fahrt zum Kippenautomat


----------



## Crimson_ (4. September 2015)

Und die Hand nimmst du vom Lenker um dir eine Kippe angeben zu lassen? 

Saalhausen dieses Jahr, leider hat das Schaltauge nur eine halbe Runde gehalten.



Bild von "Matti's Radsportfotos"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (4. September 2015)

zett78 schrieb:


> Fahrt zum Kippenautomat



Da muss man schnell sein, bevor die abgebaut werden.


----------



## mod31 (4. September 2015)

Hab auch noch was vom EBM in Seiffen!








Gesamtrang 33 auf der Langdistanz.


----------



## illuminato (8. September 2015)

Bilder von der Schlammschlacht am Wochenende im Sauerland (P-Weg Bike Marathon Kurze kombination):


----------



## speedrage (9. September 2015)

P-Weg? War ich auch, schöne Schlammschlacht tolles Publikum.


----------



## GUSTAV91 (9. September 2015)

Ein paar Bilder von der Sudety-MTB-Challenge in Polen:
das Rennen ist mit keinem mir bekannten in Deutschland und Westeuropa vergleichbar - sehr hoher Trailanteil(schätze 50%), unberührte Natur und fahrtechnisch äußerst anspruchsvoll - einfach nur Hammer!!!


----------



## ChrizZZz (10. September 2015)

Sieht richtig gut aus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sansibar73 (10. September 2015)

Huh, P-Weg War ich auch angemeldet, wurde dann genötigt, die 24 h von Stuttgart zu fahren. Lustigerweise ist dann beim P-Weg jemand mit meiner Startnummer Sieger auf der Kurzsstrecke geworden...,


----------



## zett78 (10. September 2015)

Wald-

 und Wiesenrennen


----------



## ChrizZZz (13. September 2015)

Bank1Saar Marathon letzte Woche. 6. AK / 23. Gesamt auf der Mitteldistanz


----------



## Endura (13. September 2015)

Ebenfalls 24h Stuttgart...


----------



## Till_Mann (14. September 2015)

Sebamed Bike Day Bad Salzig Mittelstrecke 40 km,
im Zielsprint


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (24. September 2015)

Hi Gustav91


Der Wurzeltrail auf dem 2. und 3. untersten Bild mitten im Fichtenwald sieht voll geil aus! 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



GUSTAV91 schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder von der Sudety-MTB-Challenge in Polen:
> das Rennen ist mit keinem mir bekannten in Deutschland und Westeuropa vergleichbar - sehr hoher Trailanteil(schätze 50%), unberührte Natur und fahrtechnisch äußerst anspruchsvoll - einfach nur Hammer!!!Anhang anzeigen 418924 Anhang anzeigen 418925 Anhang anzeigen 418926 Anhang anzeigen 418927 Anhang anzeigen 418928 Anhang anzeigen 418929 Anhang anzeigen 418930


----------



## chrisbiker (25. September 2015)

MDC-XC


----------



## Berrrnd (25. September 2015)

nicht so viel stylen, schneller fahren.


----------



## chrisbiker (25. September 2015)

schnell fahren tu ich auch


----------



## Berrrnd (25. September 2015)

habe mir gerade die ergebnisse angeguckt. nach vorne ist noch luft.

auf jeden fall gute physis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisbiker (25. September 2015)

Naja der Mdc letztes WE lief für mich nicht so gut da ich wegen ner Erkältung in der vorletzten Runde ausgestiegen bin, weil einfach nichts ging. Spaß hatte ich aber trotzdem wie man am Bild erkennen kann und klar ist nach vorne Luft aber dafür das ich 2000er Jahrgang bin sind meine Ergebnisse schon akzeptabel würde ich sagen..  Kannst dir auch gerne weitere Ergebnisse auf Rad-net von diesem und letzten Jahr anschauen wenns dich so interessiert.


----------



## oberhausen123 (28. September 2015)

Back in white  MDC Arnstadt


----------



## GUSTAV91 (28. September 2015)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Gustav91
> 
> 
> Der Wurzeltrail auf dem 2. und 3. untersten Bild mitten im Fichtenwald sieht voll geil aus!
> ...



Hallo Schwarzwaldbiker,

Da hast du allerdings recht leider können die paar Bilder nichtmal
Ansatzweise die Trailvielfalt vom "polnischen Urwald" einfangen!


Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Gustav91
> 
> 
> Der Wurzeltrail auf dem 2. und 3. untersten Bild mitten im Fichtenwald sieht voll geil aus!
> ...



Hallo Schwarzwaldbiker,

Da hast du allerdings recht Leider können die paar Bilder nichtmal Ansatzweise
die Trailvielfalt vom "polnischen Urwald" einfangen. 
Wenn du noch mehr sehn willst:






Gruß Gustav


----------



## Cosehh (1. Oktober 2015)

Beim 24h in Wittenborn


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Oktober 2015)

MTB-Berlin-Marathon am heutigen Tag... Ich hätte nicht gedacht, in diesem jahr noch einmal in kurzen Klamotten und jeweils einer Schicht zu fahren 




*Da ich den anderen Herren nicht kenne und nicht gefragt habe, gab's eine eckige Sonnenbrille für ihn *

Hatte aber dank der für den Forst Verantwortlichen nicht viel mit MTB zu tun - die haben keine andere Strecke genehmigt.

Ergebnisse und bessere Bilder habe ich leider noch nicht...

€: 1./3 Ak und 10./34 bei den Herren auf voller Distanz...


----------



## H.R. (4. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (4. Oktober 2015)

GUSTAV91 schrieb:


> Hallo Schwarzwaldbiker,
> 
> Da hast du allerdings recht Leider können die paar Bilder nichtmal Ansatzweise
> die Trailvielfalt vom "polnischen Urwald" einfangen.



"Urwald" klingt richtig gut.  Mir gefallen solche "wilden" dichten Wälder in denen es voll einsam ist. 
Da kann man beim biken so richtig eins mit der wilden Natur sein. 



> Wenn du noch mehr sehn willst:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thx! 

Grüße


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (4. Oktober 2015)

Hi lupus bhg


Cool, dass du nochmal kurz-kurz racen konntest. 

Dort um Berlin ist es ja recht flach, oder ? - wieviel Hm hatte die Langstrecke ? So 200 ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> MTB-Berlin-Marathon am heutigen Tag... Ich hätte nicht gedacht, in diesem jahr noch einmal in kurzen Klamotten und jeweils einer Schicht zu fahren
> 
> Hatte aber dank der für den Forst Verantwortlichen nicht viel mit MTB zu tun - die haben keine andere Strecke genehmigt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (4. Oktober 2015)

H.R. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 425580



Hi H.R.


Welches Rennen war das ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK85 (5. Oktober 2015)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi H.R.
> 
> 
> Welches Rennen war das ?
> ...



Erzgegirgs Bike Marathon ( EBM)


----------



## H.R. (5. Oktober 2015)

Mit das schönste Rennen in ganz Deutschland...Danke für die Antwort MTK85


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Oktober 2015)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi lupus bhg
> 
> 
> Cool, dass du nochmal kurz-kurz racen konntest.
> ...



Ja, insbesondere diese Strecke. Die lag in Brandenburg und war so gar nicht geplant. Deine Schätzung ist auffallend genau (da ginge selbst hier *deutlich* mehr). Dementsprechend waren auch die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (5. Oktober 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ja, insbesondere diese Strecke. Die lag in Brandenburg und war so gar nicht geplant.



Ahja. 

Das ging mir bei einem neuen Bergrennen (12,5 Km/ 580 Hm) im Mittel-Schwarzwald von dem ich kurzfristig erfahren habe genauso. 



> Deine Schätzung ist auffallend genau (da ginge selbst hier *deutlich* mehr).



Naja ich muß sagen das war reines Glück  - erst wollte ich nur 100 Hm tippen aber dann habe ich gedacht, dass doch bissle was zusammen kommen könnte weil es ja auch mal immerhin Hügel dort um Berlin herum geben dürfte 



> Dementsprechend waren auch die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten...



Das glaube ich sofort. 

Du wirst lachen aber es wäre für mich mal eine witzige Abwechslung so ein derart flaches Speed-Race zu fahren.  
Wieviel Hm und Km hatte dort eig. die Kurzstrecke ? 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Oktober 2015)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen aber es wäre für mich mal eine witzige Abwechslung so ein derart flaches Speed-Race zu fahren.
> Wieviel Hm und Km hatte dort eig. die Kurzstrecke ?



Kurzstrecke waren 2 Runden á 11 km/~50 hm.


----------



## Jar_head (5. Oktober 2015)

Maintal Bikemarathon 3.10.
Platz 10/25 AK und 31/126 gesamt auf der Langstrecke 64/1600 in 3:08h.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (6. Oktober 2015)

Langenberg Marathon bei bestem Wetter...


----------



## Rotwild85 (6. Oktober 2015)




----------



## speedOW (6. Oktober 2015)

Mein erster Post 

1. Birgland Team-Challenge 2015


----------



## Der_Christopher (7. Oktober 2015)




----------



## mete (12. Oktober 2015)

Mal wieder incognito im Streichelzoo, leider werden bei den hiesigen Crossrennen jetzt Lizenz- und Hobbysportler getrennt...


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Oktober 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Mal wieder incognito im Streichelzoo, leider werden bei den hiesigen Crossrennen jetzt Lizenz- und Hobbysportler getrennt...



Die Aussage „Die Berliner Offroadserie 2015 ist eine Rennserie für Jedermann *mit Crossrad (in den Nachwuchsklassen *
*auch Mountainbike* entsprechend BDR-Ordnung zugelassen)“ ist also nicht ernstzunehmen!?


----------



## mete (12. Oktober 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die Aussage „Die Berliner Offroadserie 2015 ist eine Rennserie für Jedermann *mit Crossrad (in den Nachwuchsklassen *
> *auch Mountainbike* entsprechend BDR-Ordnung zugelassen)“ ist also nicht ernstzunehmen!?



Da durfte schon immer auch mit dem MTB gestartet werden.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Oktober 2015)

Danke. Gut zu wissen.


----------



## racingforlife (13. Oktober 2015)

Jedermann wurde im Cross wieder abgeschafft.

Gibt nur noch Hobby oder Lizenz


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (13. Oktober 2015)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Jedermann wurde im Cross wieder abgeschafft.
> 
> Gibt nur noch Hobby oder Lizenz



Das haben wir am WE dann auch gelernt. Nur sind die Hobby-Rennen gänzlich uninteressant für die meisten Hobbyisten (für eine Renndauer von unter 30 Minuten fährt man halt nicht eine Stunde und mehr durch die Botanik), was wohl über kurz oder lang das eine oder andere "Opfer" bei den Veranstaltungen fordern wird. Cross wurde dem BDR wohl zu populär .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoGm (14. Oktober 2015)

BärenlochBIKE Herrieden
mit Le Mans-Start


----------



## Jar_head (17. Oktober 2015)

Lautertal Bikemarathon: 16./60. gesamt, 11./30. AK, auf der Langstrecke 84km/2200hm


----------



## mete (19. Oktober 2015)

War dieses Mal nach verhaltenem Start eigentlich ganz aussichtsreich, leider Kettenriss in der fünften von sieben Runden...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (19. Oktober 2015)

Hi mete


Das mit dem Kettenriss ist sehr ärgerlich. 

Was für ein Race war das ? 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



mete schrieb:


> War dieses Mal nach verhaltenem Start eigentlich ganz aussichtsreich, leider Kettenriss in der fünften von sieben Runden...


----------



## mete (19. Oktober 2015)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Was für ein Race war das ?



Heyhey, Fuchsbau MTB Race in der Lausitz. Schöne Strecke, für soetwas müsste man hier normalerweise viel weiter fahren .


----------



## salatbauchvieh (22. Oktober 2015)

Der_Christopher schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 426198 Anhang anzeigen 426200 Anhang anzeigen 426201 Anhang anzeigen 426202



Fischteichölle - mein Lieblingsbild bleibt der Fahrer im Wasser


----------



## mod31 (28. Januar 2016)

Bilder im Rennbericht...
http://www.prowell-germany.com/rennberichte/603-8h-iceman-in-rotenburg-a-d-fulda-marco


----------



## ChrizZZz (18. April 2016)

Das Jahr ist jung und die Saison in vollem Gange.
Die ersten XC-Rennen sind passé und es kann weitergehen.


----------



## zett78 (18. April 2016)

Mensch, bei jedem Rennen anscheinend top Wetter!
Das hätte ich mir gestern mal beim Kellerwald gewünscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (18. April 2016)

Ja, würde sagen Glück gehabt.
Obwohl es in Boos gestern immer noch bissl batschig war. Etwas verkalkuliert mit dem DirtyDan am Vorderrad.

Kellerwald sah richtig fies aus.


----------



## Cosehh (26. April 2016)

Erstes Rennen für mich dieses Jahr (Bad Harzburg Mtb Marathon )


----------



## racingforlife (28. April 2016)

Woher hast Du die Bilder aus Bad Harzburg?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cosehh (30. April 2016)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Woher hast Du die Bilder aus Bad Harzburg?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hier ein Link von Prowell-Germany 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/myo43hxrzs0cca4/AAA5LmS4AWbxzaIaFPei6wpla?dl=0

und auf der Facebook Seite von Bad Harzburger Bike Marathon gibts auch noch einige Bilder.


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Mai 2016)

Riva mit rennstahl...


----------



## baloo (3. Mai 2016)

Gratuliere! Warst genau eine Minute schneller als ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (4. Mai 2016)

ui...da hab ich also glück gehabt...
hatte teilweise viel verkehr runterwärts...waren alle rel langsam...und man konnte schlecht überholen...

spass hats aber trotzdem gemacht...

nä woende singen...das ungeliebte rennen...brauche lange trainings...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (8. Mai 2016)

Hi 

So, nachdem es erst so ausgesehen hat, als ob ich nicht zuschauen kann hats doch geklappt - hier habe ich ein Foto von dir rund 2,5 Km vorm Ziel. 



 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




KaiGreene schrieb:


> Ich werde Ehrenkirchen fahren mit dem Scale in sub5.7 Version
> Hoffe wieder auf tolle Bilder von dir Schwarzwa. biker
> 
> Gruß


----------



## KaiGreene (8. Mai 2016)

Hey Super Schwarzwaldbiker!

Leider hats mir in der letzten Spitzkurve vorm Ziel (noch 500m) hinten einen Riss in die Seitenwand gezogen.So konnte ich nicht mehr in meiner Gruppe um Platz 3 mit kämpfen.Bin dann halt mit Plattfuß die letzten 500m gefahren
Ab und zu schlägt das Pech an der falschen Stelle zu.






Samstag geht's weiter...

Gruß


----------



## Nordpol (8. Mai 2016)

Vom Furious Fred darf man halt nicht zuviel erwarten...


----------



## KaiGreene (8. Mai 2016)

Schon klar...fahre den schon oft bei Bergrennen.
In 2 Jahren und über 500km keine Panne gehabt.Irgendwann ist es immer das erste mal...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (8. Mai 2016)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> Hey Super Schwarzwaldbiker!







> Leider hats mir in der letzten Spitzkurve vorm Ziel (noch 500m) hinten einen Riss in die Seitenwand gezogen.So konnte ich nicht mehr in meiner Gruppe um Platz 3 mit kämpfen.Bin dann halt mit Plattfuß die letzten 500m gefahren
> Ab und zu schlägt das Pech an der falschen Stelle zu.



Sowas ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich - ausgerechnet dort ! 
Grade die letzten 500 m kann man nochmal schön drücken da der Schotter dort glatter als weiter unten ist.

 Nur gut, dass bald das nächste Uphillrennen ist. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (23. Mai 2016)

GUSTAV91 schrieb:


> Hallo Schwarzwaldbiker,
> 
> Da hast du allerdings recht leider können die paar Bilder nichtmal
> Ansatzweise die Trailvielfalt vom "polnischen Urwald" einfangen!
> ...



Was für ein genialer Event und was für ein grandios produziertes Video!


----------



## oberhausen123 (24. Mai 2016)

Albstadt bei dann doch ganz gutem Wetter


----------



## AngryApe (9. Juni 2016)

Links mit Hammer 
(24h Finale)


----------



## Till_Mann (9. Juni 2016)

Swiss Bike Cup in Gränichen
Sehr schöne Strecke, teilweise durch die Kiesgrube und dann durch eine Art Übungsparkur/Mini-Bikepark. Nur bei dem Wetter eine wahnsinns Schlammschlacht. In etwa so, nur langsamer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (9. Juni 2016)

Scalpel time


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Juni 2016)

Ein richtig starkes () Bild vom Heavy24 am vergangenen Wochenende.
Die Sportograf-Bilder sind diesmal nicht doll (und deswegen [noch] nicht gekauft), daher nur das...





Hat wider Erwarten für den 3. Platz bei den Herren-4ern gereicht.


----------



## Bener (23. Juni 2016)

Dein Gesicht braucht Bart!


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Juni 2016)

Da müsstest du mir schon was abgeben...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (26. Juni 2016)

Hi KaiGreene


So, nachdem ich heute leider nicht bei meinem geplanten Race mitfahren konnte habe ich stattdessen in Wittnau beim Tälercup zugeschaut. Hier 3 Fotos die ich von dir gemacht habe. 



 

 

 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## KaiGreene (26. Juni 2016)

Cool Danke!
War doch schmutziger als gedacht


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Juni 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ein richtig starkes () Bild vom Heavy24 am vergangenen Wochenende.
> Die Sportograf-Bilder sind diesmal nicht doll (und deswegen [noch] nicht gekauft), daher nur das...
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe mich dann doch noch zum Kauf durchgerungen...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (27. Juni 2016)

Hi 




KaiGreene schrieb:


> Cool Danke!



 Bitte gern. 


> War doch schmutziger als gedacht



Tja die Abfahrten sind dort eh als recht lange noch nass. Bin schon manchmal im Training die Hohlgasse runter als es ansonsten schon recht trocken war aber dort wars immernoch leicht nass. 

Wenn nicht grade extrem schlechtes Wetter ist schaue ich whsl. in Münstertal auch zu. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (27. Juni 2016)

Ich selber fahre keine Rennen mehr und generell auch viel Zuwenig MTB. Das muss ich dringend mal wieder ändern. Dafür kann ich hier mal ein paar Fotos vom XC Rennen der Herren Elite in Haltern am See zeigen. Vielleicht erkennt sich der ein oder andere ja auf den Fotos wieder.

Gruß
Stefan

Markus Schulte-Lünzum fährt das Feld an.







Der spätere Sieger, Ben Zwiehoff.























Mehr Fotos hier und noch jede Menge, die auf meiner Festplatte schlummern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (3. Juli 2016)

Hi KaiGreene


So, habe in Münstertal zugeschaut. 3 Bilder habe ich von dir gemacht.

Wie war dein Rennverlauf ?  



 

 

 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## zett78 (3. Juli 2016)

Seid ihr verliebt!?


----------



## KaiGreene (3. Juli 2016)

Danke!
War hart heute...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (3. Juli 2016)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> Danke!
> War hart heute...



Bitte.

Das glaube ich sofort.
Auch in anderen Altersklassen gabs teils ganz andere und krassere Rennverläufe als sonst.  
Hab gestern bei allen Kidscuprennklassen und heute bei allen Tälercuprennklassen zugeschaut und viele Fotos gemacht. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## speedOW (4. Juli 2016)

12-h-Rennen in Schnaittach am 02.07.16


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Juli 2016)

speedOW schrieb:


> 12-h-Rennen in Schnaittach am 02.07.16
> Anhang anzeigen 508656 Anhang anzeigen 508657 Anhang anzeigen 508655


Im Team oder Solo (ich frage, weil mir die Flasche im Halter nach Werkzeugaufbewahrung und nicht nach Getränk aussieht)? Feines Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (5. Juli 2016)

Jep, feines Rad 

Ist das etwa noch 26 Zoll? Hab' die Fatty noch nie an 'nem 29er gesehen.


----------



## corfrimor (5. Juli 2016)

Doppelpost.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Juli 2016)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Ist das etwa noch 26 Zoll? Hab' die Fatty noch nie an 'nem 29er gesehen.


Für 29er MTBs gab's die leider nie. Nur mit weniger Federweg für Trekkingbikes in 28 Zoll.


----------



## speedOW (5. Juli 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Im Team oder Solo (ich frage, weil mir die Flasche im Halter nach Werkzeugaufbewahrung und nicht nach Getränk aussieht)? Feines Rad



Da hast du richtig gesehen, wir waren ein 4er-Team Mixed. In der Aufbewahrung war allerdings kein Werkzeug, sondern der Zeittransponder. Der Wechsel ging so um einiges schneller als den Transpoder in der Trikottasche etc. zu verstauen. 
Danke!  



corfrimor schrieb:


> Jep, feines Rad
> 
> Ist das etwa noch 26 Zoll? Hab' die Fatty noch nie an 'nem 29er gesehen.



Danke!  Ja, ist 26 Zoll, wie lupus schon geschrieben hat. Bin im Moment aber stark am überlegen auch umzusteigen...


----------



## Renn Maus (10. Juli 2016)

Vor zwei Wochen war ich doch noch in Begien beim RDHF.
Ein sehr geiles Rennen, das bei den diesjährigen Witterungsbedingungen eine echte Tortour war.

Nichts desto trotz als erstes MTB Rennen nach 2 Jahren Babypause eine tolle Erfahrung und ich freue mich auf weitere Rennen.
Wer mal was anderes als die üblichen Sauerland/Eifel Waldautobahn Marathons fahren will, kann ich die belgisch EBMC Marathon Rennserie nur empfehlen.


----------



## zett78 (10. Juli 2016)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Vor zwei Wochen war ich doch noch in Begien beim RDHF.
> Ein sehr geiles Rennen, das bei den diesjährigen Witterungsbedingungen eine echte Tortour war.
> 
> Nichts desto trotz als erstes MTB Rennen nach 2 Jahren Babypause eine tolle Erfahrung und ich freue mich auf weitere Rennen.
> ...



Kann ich unterschreiben! War auch da 90km, was bist du gefahren? 
Der Boden war aufgrund des Wetters echt schrecklich. 
Houffalize ist auch immer cool!


----------



## Renn Maus (10. Juli 2016)

Mir haben die 63km mehr als gereicht.
Bei 91km wäre ich warscheinlich gestorben ;-)

Ich liebe den Abschnitt an der Pipeline. Echte Endzeitstimmung dort.
Ich bin bisher nur noch den Les Cimes des Waimes gefahren, der noch ein bischen schöner ist als RDHF.

Hoffaulize steht noch auf meiner ToDo Liste.


----------



## Dirt Bastard (13. Juli 2016)

24h München


----------



## Dirt Bastard (13. Juli 2016)

24h München


----------



## MTK85 (13. Juli 2016)

24h kann ich nicht anbieten. Aber 2h Rennen in Frauenstein Sachsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaule (14. Juli 2016)

Dirt Bastard schrieb:


> 24h München Anhang anzeigen 511287


Geniales Bild!!!


----------



## Jar_head (14. Juli 2016)

Wiesbaden 2016  der räudige Blick ist dem Regen geschuldet


----------



## zett78 (14. Juli 2016)

w


Jar_head schrieb:


> Wiesbaden 2016  der räudige Blick ist dem Regen geschuldet



wo gibt es Fotos?
welche Strecke bist du gefahren?
Habs gefunden


----------



## Jar_head (14. Juli 2016)

zett78 schrieb:


> w
> 
> 
> wo gibt es Fotos?
> welche Strecke bist du gefahren?


Auf der Website der Veranstaltung.. 
84 km ;-)


----------



## mod31 (10. August 2016)

24. EBM-Seiffen Bericht und Bilder:
http://www.prowell-germany.com/inde...ke-marathon-seiffen-marco&catid=26&Itemid=560


----------



## Endura (10. August 2016)

24h Duisburg - mein 22tes und letztes 24h Rennen. 2x Treppchen, 12x Top Ten und leider auch 5x DNF.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. August 2016)

Endura" data-source="post: 13985343"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> 24h Duisburg - mein 22tes und letztes 24h Rennen. 2x Treppchen, 12x Top Ten und leider auch 5x DNF.


Wieso das letzte?


----------



## Endura (10. August 2016)

Bin mittlerweile zu alt dafür


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. August 2016)

Vielleicht hilft da schon eine Federgabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (11. August 2016)

Hi 


Interessante Bilder - vor allem das 3. 
Die Starrgabel sieht recht cool aus - wieviel wiegt sie ? 

Endura" data-source="post: 13985367"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> Bin mittlerweile zu alt dafür





Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Berrrnd (11. August 2016)

https://best-bike-parts.de/Gabel-29


----------



## Endura (11. August 2016)

580g mit gekürztem Schaft - von Mantel.com aus Holland


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (11. August 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> https://best-bike-parts.de/Gabel-29



Hi k_star


Danke! 

@Endura: Dir auch Thx! 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## lumpi0815 (13. August 2016)

Endura" data-source="post: 13985343"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> 24h Duisburg - mein 22tes und letztes 24h Rennen. 2x Treppchen, 12x Top Ten und leider auch 5x DNF.


mit mir verschwommen auf der treppeneinfahrt


----------



## Der_Christopher (17. August 2016)

14.8. Benneckenstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. August 2016)

Hi Kaigreene


Hier habe ich ein Bild vom Bergrennen in Fischerbach heute. 


 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## KaiGreene (20. August 2016)

Danke.
Da war das Wetter noch ok


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (21. August 2016)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> Danke.



Bitte. 


> Da war das Wetter noch ok



Yes.  Anfangs habe ich gedacht - haja für ein Bergrennen ists perfekt wenns nicht so heiß ist  aber als dann der Regen und Wind aufgekommen sind sah es ganz anders aus.


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. August 2016)

3-Stunden-Rennen in Detmold

In Führung liegend hatte sich ein Kettenglied wohl festgesetzt. Nach dem richten habe ich etwas den Rythmus verloren.
8. Gesamt und 4. AK  (3:08h / 74km)


----------



## Nordpol (27. August 2016)

War als einer der wenigen Zuschauer da, bist sehr gut gefahren.


----------



## H.R. (30. August 2016)

Endurothon Schierke 2016


----------



## Der_Christopher (31. August 2016)

Mein erstes mal heavy in Schierke, 17/AK13 will nächstes mal verbessert werden.
(da ich den Vordermann nicht kenne gabs mal einen Balken von mir)


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. August 2016)

Da würde ich ja nur ungern mit Starrgabel langfahren...


----------



## Berrrnd (31. August 2016)

der hat ja wenigstens noch aktuelleres material.

der rote! hammer!
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=enFCUWl3MkJkWjR4TjIyQTRsaEEwR3BHd1hpUkNR


----------



## Kottenstroeter (1. September 2016)

Material wir total überbewertet!
Und er hat sogar noch Spaß inne Backen.

Wenn man sich die Bilder davor/danach anschaut......schauen wir alle so komisch drein bei einem Marathon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt Bastard (2. September 2016)

War n geiles rennen in schierke


----------



## maze665 (5. September 2016)




----------



## ChrizZZz (7. September 2016)

Bank1Saar Marathon - Mittelstrecke 3. AK und 9. Gesamt


----------



## Cosehh (7. September 2016)

24H Stuttgart


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Oktober 2016)

Mieses Handyfoto von einem kleinen, lokalen Crossrennen:





Anfang Oktober noch kurz/kurz zu fahren, ist schon nett 

€: Ein besseres...


----------



## H.R. (24. Oktober 2016)

HCC Rennen in Dessau
Leider mit technischen Defekt raus.


----------



## mete (24. Oktober 2016)

Hab' auch noch eines...


----------



## dor michü (25. Oktober 2016)

Fuchsbau ;-)


----------



## mete (25. Oktober 2016)

dor michü schrieb:


> Fuchsbau ;-)


 Exakt, warst Du auch dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dor michü (26. Oktober 2016)

Nein kenne es auch nur von Bildern....bisher


----------



## chrisbiker (15. November 2016)

DM Wombach U17


----------



## chilla13 (26. November 2016)




----------



## MTK85 (26. November 2016)

ach sommer...


----------



## speedOW (1. Dezember 2016)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 549952



Schönes Bild! Ist das ein Einteiler? Wenn ja, welcher?


----------



## chilla13 (2. Dezember 2016)

speedOW schrieb:


> Schönes Bild! Ist das ein Einteiler? Wenn ja, welcher?


Jo, Rapha Aero Suit. Bei 175cm und 66kg Sommergewicht find ich Größe S relativ groß, vor allem um den Bauch herum ist da recht viel Luft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedOW (2. Dezember 2016)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Jo, Rapha Aero Suit. Bei 175cm und 66kg Sommergewicht find ich Größe S relativ groß, vor allem um den Bauch herum ist da recht viel Luft.


Danke Dir!


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. Februar 2017)

Es geht wieder los!


----------



## chilla13 (20. Februar 2017)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Es geht wieder los!
> Anhang anzeigen 576576
> Anhang anzeigen 576577


Dann leg ich mal nach...


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. Februar 2017)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Dann leg ich mal nach..



Ach neinnnn!!!!! Der coole typ mit dem geilen ARC.
 Ich bin mega neidisch auf den Hobel!
Stand auch die ganze Zeit unten am Hallenbad.


----------



## chilla13 (20. Februar 2017)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Ach neinnnn!!!!! Der coole typ mit dem geilen ARC.
> Ich bin mega neidisch auf den Hobel!
> Stand auch die ganze Zeit unten am Hallenbad.


Jo. Nur die Race Kings waren "epic fail". In welcher Klasse warst du am Start?


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. Februar 2017)

Das kann gut sein. Warst aber nicht der einzige mit unvorteilhaften Gummis.

Masters1


----------



## chilla13 (20. Februar 2017)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Das kann gut sein. Warst aber nicht der einzige mit unvorteilhaften Gummis.
> 
> Masters1


Ok. Ich bin Fun U40 gefahren. Ab der dritten Runde hatte ich wirklich Fun.  Wie liefs denn bei dir?


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. Februar 2017)

3. Platz

An das Gerutsche gewöhnt man sich ja auch schnell. Wenn man nicht jeglichen Schwung in den letzten Abschnitten verloren hat kam man auch gut durch.

Habe auch noch ein paar rutschige Bilder von dir gesehen.. musst du mal durchblättern.
http://www.bulls-cup.de/index.php/fotolinks

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=bk5SMEw4VmVsMG12X001SWRuaU91aWVLVVBMYTdn


----------



## Dirt Bastard (26. Februar 2017)

Bulls Cup Adenau


----------



## ChrizZZz (26. Februar 2017)

lege mal nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt Bastard (5. März 2017)

Bulls Cup Büchel 5.3.17


----------



## Phippsy (6. März 2017)

Geile Kiste


----------



## illuminato (23. April 2017)

Hier mal von heute aus Kempten.


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (24. April 2017)

edit


----------



## Kastel67 (1. Mai 2017)

Kellerwald 2017



Quelle: Kristinas Radsportfotos


----------



## Frickelmaster (5. Mai 2017)

Dann will ich auch mal
24h-Rad-am-Ring 2016

ich bin der 2te von links mit dem blauen Helm


----------



## illuminato (6. Mai 2017)

Vom letzten Wochenende in Heubach...


----------



## Dirt Bastard (11. Mai 2017)

NRW XC Cup Grafschaft 

Voll in Action


----------



## ChrizZZz (16. Mai 2017)

BeMC

Tag1





Tag2









Tag3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Mai 2017)

Ist das mit der Zunge so eine Art Tick?


----------



## ChrizZZz (16. Mai 2017)

Scheint so ja. Mit dem Grinsen auch.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (16. Mai 2017)

Ich glaub damit will er Fliegen fangen als Proteinnachschub.....


----------



## zett78 (16. Mai 2017)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Ich glaub damit will er Fliegen fangen als Proteinnachschub.....



KH wären wohl besser 

Zunge raus darf eh nur der


----------



## ChrizZZz (16. Mai 2017)

An der Verpflegung hat es nicht gehapert! 
Wenn man morgens entspannt seine Flaschen abgeben kann und diese zu den VPs gefahren werden.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (17. Mai 2017)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> An der Verpflegung hat es nicht gehapert!
> 
> In Riva sah das anders aus :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jar_head (1. Juni 2017)

Achensee Marathon Strecke B 55/1390, 2:19 h - 33/281 gesamt, 8/24 AK. Für das erste Rennen dieses Jahr ohne nennenswertes Training berufsbedingt, ein gelungener Einstieg.  Leider kein einziger Trail auf der Strecke B


----------



## AngryApe (11. Juni 2017)

Finale 24h 2er Team


----------



## ChrizZZz (12. Juni 2017)

Finale müsste echt mal in den Rennkalender eingetragen werden. Mir wurde auch nur berichtet!


Gestern vom Bomb-Trails-Race (LVM Saar)


----------



## chilla13 (12. Juni 2017)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Finale müsste echt mal in den Rennkalender eingetragen werden. Mir wurde auch nur berichtet!
> 
> 
> Gestern vom Bomb-Trails-Race (LVM Saar)
> ...


Die Strecke sieht interessant aus!


----------



## ChrizZZz (12. Juni 2017)

Drops, Sprünge, Rockgarden... alles was das Herz begehrt und kompakt im Wald angelegt.

XCO DM 2018!


----------



## chilla13 (12. Juni 2017)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Drops, Sprünge, Rockgarden... alles was das Herz begehrt und kompakt im Wald angelegt.
> 
> XCO DM 2018!



Behalt ich mal im Hinterkopf; im nächsten Jahr werd ich auch Lizenz fahren. Die Hobbyrennen treffen nicht ganz meinen Geschmack.


----------



## ChrizZZz (12. Juni 2017)

Verkürzt und die interessanten Teile werden herausgelassen.
Das steht dann nicht in Relation zur Anfahrt und den Kosten. Von daher entweder oder


----------



## chilla13 (12. Juni 2017)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Verkürzt und die interessanten Teile werden herausgelassen.
> Das steht dann nicht in Relation zur Anfahrt und den Kosten. Von daher entweder oder


So siehts aus. Dazu kommt noch das Problem, dass man als mäßiger Starter in den ersten zwei Runden sehr viele Leute vor sich hat, die einen deutlich blockieren. Klar, im Hobbyrennen gehört eine heterogenes Starterfeld irgendwie dazu, aber da ich die Wahl hab, gibts im nächsten Jahr eine Lizenz.


----------



## Kastel67 (12. Juni 2017)

chilla13 schrieb:


> So siehts aus. Dazu kommt noch das Problem, dass man als mäßiger Starter in den ersten zwei Runden sehr viele Leute vor sich hat, die einen deutlich blockieren. Klar, im Hobbyrennen gehört eine heterogenes Starterfeld irgendwie dazu, aber da ich die Wahl hab, gibts im nächsten Jahr eine Lizenz.



Eine Lizenz wird aber nichts an Deinem selbsterkannten "mäßigen Start" ändern, oder warten Lizenzfahrer auf Dich? Ich verstehe Deinen Einwand nicht.


----------



## Phippsy (12. Juni 2017)

Lizenzfahrer können meistens fahren, da sind die Trails dann frei wenn Stephan kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chilla13 (12. Juni 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Lizenzfahrer können meistens fahren, da sind die Trails dann frei wenn Stephan kommt


So sieht's aus. Außerdem bin ich schon im zarten Masters Alter. Da sind die jungen Wilden wie Phippsy  nicht im Rennen


----------



## Phippsy (13. Juni 2017)

Die Hobbygurken  starten in Pracht nach dem Elite Rennen, bist du da? Dann halt ich mal die Augen nach dir oder dem Yeti offen


----------



## chilla13 (13. Juni 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Die Hobbygurken  starten in Pracht nach dem Elite Rennen, bist du da? Dann halt ich mal die Augen nach dir oder dem Yeti offen


Ich bin in Pracht zwar gemeldet, hab an dem Tag aber leider einen Arbeitstermin, den ich nicht sausen lassen kann. Zwei Wochen später in Haltern bin ich aber auf jeden Fall am Start. Hobbyklasse


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Juni 2017)

Heavy24 am vergangenen WE... Ab Stunde 18,5 war ich dann Solofahrer


----------



## H.R. (3. Juli 2017)

Harzer MTB Cup Sülzhayn


----------



## Jar_head (5. Juli 2017)

Wiesbaden Marathon - 84 km, 2120 Höhenmeter


----------



## ChrizZZz (5. Juli 2017)

Oh gibts schon Bilder? 

Top!


----------



## zett78 (5. Juli 2017)

6h Rennen RCW Arzheim im 2er
 
Manchmal auch auf schmalen Pneus
Bonn Triathlon Staffel
 
Zeitfahren RC Schmitter


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (9. Juli 2017)

@KaiGreene 

Hier habe ich ein paar Bilder von dir vom heutigen Race. 


 


 



 



 



 



 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (9. Juli 2017)

... und einem weiteren fahrer aus dem team.


----------



## ChrizZZz (10. Juli 2017)

Also läuft die Maschine noch 

Gestern vom Erbeskopfmarathon


----------



## Jabba81 (10. Juli 2017)

wieso immer so verbissen  
Gut ich fahre hauptsächlich Marathons und da kann man zwischendurch auch mal in die Kameras lächeln 
*
Bild 1 & 2, Sellaronda HERO Dolomites:*











*Bild 3, Ortler Bike Marathon Glurns:*






*Bild 4 & 5, Riva del Garda Bike Marathon:
*


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (10. Juli 2017)

Ich habe hier mal ein paar Impressionen vom gestrigen Elite-Rennen im Rahmen des XCO-NRW Cups in Haltern am See.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (10. Juli 2017)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> wieso immer so verbissen


Weil @ChrizZZz meistens TOP10 unterwegs ist und da ist keine Zeit, bzw. wird eine Konzentrationsschwäche mit Platzverlust bezahlt....


----------



## Jabba81 (10. Juli 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Weil @ChrizZZz meistens TOP10 unterwegs ist und da ist keine Zeit, bzw. wird eine Konzentrationsschwäche mit Platzverlust bezahlt....



Downhill OK, Uphill naja... wollte aber niemanden ans Bein pissen. Das war jetzt überhaupt nicht auf @ChrizZZz gerichtet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (10. Juli 2017)

Schaut doch mal die letzten Seiten zurück 
Sonst ist wenigstens mal ne Zunge dabei 

Generell bemühe ich mich die Saison schon nicht nur nach Gewitter und Nahtodeszustand auszuschauen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Juli 2017)

Ich versteh' ich auch nicht, wieso man zwanghaft in jede Kamera grinsen sollte.


----------



## ChrizZZz (10. Juli 2017)

Das ist ungefähr wie Kratzer am Rahmen mit Edding vertuschen


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juli 2017)

wer da noch zeit für hat fährt nicht am limit.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. Juli 2017)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich versteh' ich auch nicht, wieso man zwanghaft in jede Kamera grinsen sollte.





lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich versteh' ich auch nicht, wieso man zwanghaft in jede Kamera grinsen sollte.



Hi Lupus-Bhg


Ja, ich finde auch, dass es manchmal gerade schwer ist zu lächeln, wenns grade paßt lächle ich aber schonmal, und wenn nicht, dann schaue ich jenachdem auch mal bissig oder konzentriert oder wie es eben kommt. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## zett78 (10. Juli 2017)

Winke winke ohne Kameralächeln [emoji16]


----------



## Phippsy (10. Juli 2017)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:


> Ich habe hier mal ein paar Impressionen vom gestrigen Elite-Rennen im Rahmen des XCO-NRW Cups in Haltern am See.


Man dankt. Hast du noch mehr?


----------



## Thomas Sommer (10. Juli 2017)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:


> Ich habe hier mal ein paar Impressionen vom gestrigen Elite-Rennen im Rahmen des XCO-NRW Cups in Haltern am See.



Hier, ich auch 

NRW Haltern 17



Phippsy schrieb:


> Man dankt. Hast du noch mehr?



...vielleicht auch vom Hobbyrennen?


----------



## Phippsy (10. Juli 2017)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Hier, ich auch
> 
> NRW Haltern 17
> 
> ...


Bei dir ist nur eins vom Vereinskollegen dabei. Aber in deinen anderen Alben bin ich fündig geworden. Du bist ja überall dabei  
Hobbyrennen wird hier sicher auch jemanden interessieren.


----------



## Jan-Ove (13. Juli 2017)

NRW-Cup Haltern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan-Ove (13. Juli 2017)

Willingen Marathon 2017 nach Langdistanz


----------



## Endura (25. Juli 2017)

Night On Bike 2017 am letzten Wochenende in Radevormwald
Beim Wetter besteht noch Verbesserungspotential - die Organisation, die Streckenführung, die Zuschauer waren allesamt top!












Fotos von sportograf


----------



## Nordpol (30. Juli 2017)

Ja das war ne schöne Sauerrei..., war auch da.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (8. August 2017)

Jan-Ove schrieb:


> NRW-Cup Haltern
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 623881


Schon sehr wenig Druck im Hinterreifen, oder?


----------



## Deleted292239 (8. August 2017)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Schon sehr wenig Druck im Hinterreifen, oder?


Der Jan-Ove weiss schon was er tut. Gefühlte 1,2bar


----------



## kleinerblaumann (8. August 2017)

dsquared2006 schrieb:


> Der Jan-Ove weiss schon was er tut. Gefühlte 1,2bar


Fährt er denn bei jedem Hinterrad (wenn Reifen- und Felgenbreite vergleichbar sind) mit so wenig Druck?


----------



## Dirt Bastard (20. August 2017)

24h Duisburg 


Marathon nordenau


 Marathon Grafschaft 



24 h Duisburg


----------



## gewichtheber (22. August 2017)

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2174310]
	
[/URL]
Bei ca. 4°C und 100% Luftfeuchte wollte mir ein Lächeln für die Kamera irgendwie nicht gelingen..


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. August 2017)

Ist bei den Bedingungen bei der Salzkammer wohl auch verständlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (1. September 2017)

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2191203]
	
[/URL]
Am Chaschauna Pass war mir auch nicht wirklich zum Lachen zumute ... Nationalpark MTB-Marathon/Scuol


----------



## onkel_doc (2. September 2017)

schwarzwald bike giro...

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2191544]
	
[/URL]


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. September 2017)

Neustadt adW:


----------



## Phippsy (3. September 2017)

Man beachte das Rad, ein Relikt aus alten Zeiten. Damals war er noch jung und gesund.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. September 2017)

He! Das war im August! Wart ab! In Obwalden haue ich einen raus! Sich selber bike unter Druck setzen! Erholt genug bin ich ja

Das Rad war ja in Ordnung, mit hat es optisch nur nicht mehr gefallen. Die Lefty war nach den Rennen aber im Eimer


----------



## Endura (12. September 2017)

Mal kein 24h Rennen - Industrial Bike Challenge...


Erster Wettbewerbseinsatz der Lauf Trail Racer Gabel...



Perfektes Ansprechverhalten auf Schotter, Wiese und Schutt - kein spürbares Wippen im Wiegetritt auf diesem total verwinkelten Kurs...



Wurde am Ende mit dem Podium belohnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (12. September 2017)

hast du nähere infos zu der veranstaltung?


----------



## Phippsy (12. September 2017)

Ich glaub ich hab davon was gehört. Wie ein Fat Tire Crit nur auf längerem Kurs und nicht nur Asphalt


----------



## Endura (13. September 2017)

Fand am Sonntag im Lübbecker Hafengelände statt. Rundkurs 1,7km, sehr verwinkelt, also permanent aus den Kurven und Ecken herausbeschleunigen auf den unterschiedlichsten Bodenbeschaffenheiten. Fatbikes waren aufgrund der Wiesenflächen keinesfalls ein Nachteil.
Renndauer 60min, pro gefahrener Runde gingen 2 Euro an das Tierheim in Lübbecke. War top organisiert!


----------



## ChrizZZz (13. September 2017)

Viel zu schönes Wetter


----------



## Alex0303 (30. September 2017)

Bikebiathlon in Eberschwang...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (1. Oktober 2017)

Hi Endura


Cool - mal ein anderes Race. 
Die Gabel sieht interessant aus. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker

Endura" data-source="post: 14779563"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> Mal kein 24h Rennen - Industrial Bike Challenge...Anhang anzeigen 643161
> Erster Wettbewerbseinsatz der Lauf Trail Racer Gabel...
> Anhang anzeigen 643163
> Perfektes Ansprechverhalten auf Schotter, Wiese und Schutt - kein spürbares Wippen im Wiegetritt auf diesem total verwinkelten Kurs...
> ...


----------



## reblaus_MSP (8. Oktober 2017)

Maintal-Bike-Marathon Güntersleben 3. Oktober




[/url


----------



## Frickelmaster (12. Oktober 2017)

Vulkan Bike 2017


----------



## H.R. (26. Oktober 2017)

HCC Dessau 2017


----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. Oktober 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (1. April 2018)

Frohe Ostern!

Die Saison ist nun endlich losgegangen und 3 Rennen jung.

Eifel-Mosel-Cup in Fell von gestern




Bulls-Cup Kottenheim letzte Woche


----------



## ChrizZZz (16. April 2018)

Waren doch schon die ersten Marathon.. wo bleiben die Bilder? 

Bulls Cup Boos


----------



## Endura (3. Mai 2018)

SKS Marathon Sundern Hagen - sportograf hat geliefert:


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Mai 2018)

Da war ich Samstag auch...


----------



## bikeandi1974 (4. Mai 2018)

Cotic Racing bei der Schönbuch Trophy am 28.04.2018


----------



## ChrizZZz (7. Mai 2018)




----------



## KaiGreene (7. Mai 2018)

Rothaus Tälercup 2018


----------



## Fortis76 (7. Mai 2018)

@KaiGreene bist du am Donnerstag in Bad Wildbad wieder am Start?


----------



## KaiGreene (7. Mai 2018)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> @KaiGreene bist du am Donnerstag in Bad Wildbad wieder am Start?


Nein bin nicht dabei.Strecke soll anscheinend wieder neu sein!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (7. Mai 2018)

Hab ich auch gehört. Das schöne Stück am Schluss fehlt [emoji34]


----------



## JensL (7. Mai 2018)

Weißt Du genaueres? Auf der homepage sieht noch alles so aus wie im Vorjahr.


----------



## illuminato (7. Mai 2018)

Schon wieder ne andere Strecke? Haben sie doch letztes Jahr den technischen Uphill rausgenommen, können Sie doch dieses Jahr den Downholl im Bikepark nicht auch noch weglassen...kann das jemand bestätigen? Ich müsste nachmelden/spontan fahren, wenn aber die Strecke weiter den "deutschen Marathonstrecken" angepasst wird, spare ich mir den Weg...


----------



## Fortis76 (7. Mai 2018)

Mein Infos lauten, dass auf dem Schlusstrail Baumfällarbeiten durchgeführt wurden bzw. werden und er daher nicht befahrbar ist. Die genaue Streckenfürung kenne ich jedoch nicht. Leider wird das Wetter ja auch nicht so prickelnd. Die alte Strecke war deutlich besser.

P.S. Positiv: keine E-Bikes

Zum Thema [emoji6]
Münsingen 2018


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (7. Mai 2018)

Hier ein Bild, das ich beim Tälercup Urach fotografiert habe:





Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Mai 2018)

guter luftdruck im reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (7. Mai 2018)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hier ein Foto das ich beim Tälercup in Urach geschossen habe.
> Anhang anzeigen 726817
> 
> Grüße
> Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Kastel67 (7. Mai 2018)

PORTUGAL MTB Tour


----------



## Fortis76 (8. Mai 2018)

Laut Veranstalter ist die Strecke in Bad Wildbad die gleiche wie letztes Jahr, also keine Änderung.


----------



## Kastel67 (9. Mai 2018)

Zweite Etappe ... bis hoch in den Himmel.


----------



## illuminato (9. Mai 2018)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Zweite Etappe ... bis hoch in den Himmel.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 727613 Anhang anzeigen 727614



Sehr geil! Das könnte man sich für 2019 auf die Liste schreiben. Kannst Du es empfehlen?


----------



## Kastel67 (10. Mai 2018)

illuminato schrieb:


> Sehr geil! Das könnte man sich für 2019 auf die Liste schreiben. Kannst Du es empfehlen?


Ja. Allerdings ist das ein Rennen für Zweier-Teams. Das Problem ist eigentlich der Partner ... 6 Tage Seite an Seite

PS: Auf die HM gab es immer 10 % Extra.


----------



## gewichtheber (22. Mai 2018)

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2272225]
	
[/URL]
8h MTB Aabenraa im 3er-Team, sehr geile CC-Strecke


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Juni 2018)

Heavy24 2018 - die reinste Schlammschlacht (zum Glück konnte man das Rad zwischendurch immer mal wieder abkärchern)...


----------



## AlexlueMB (26. Juni 2018)

Heavy24 war ich auch da. Im Zweiter-Team durchgeboxt, am Ende mit Rang 15 von 53 Teams gefinished. 
Fotos kommen noch, aktuell bin ich nur froh, das Wochenende ohne Verletzungen überstanden zu haben. 

Das war für die Moral bei 10 °C und Dauerregen echt harter Tobak.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juni 2018)

AlexlueMB schrieb:


> Heavy24 war ich auch da. Im Zweiter-Team durchgeboxt, am Ende mit Rang 15 von 53 Teams gefinished.
> Fotos kommen noch, aktuell bin ich nur froh, das Wochenende ohne Verletzungen überstanden zu haben.
> 
> Das war für die Moral bei 10 °C und Dauerregen echt harter Tobak.


Absolut. Einer unserer Fahrer ist deswegen auch nachts ausgefallen und ein weiterer aus anderen Gründen (4er-Team).
10 °C waren es aber leider nur tagsüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (26. Juni 2018)

Heavy war im wahrsten Sinne "cool"... Konnten als 2er Mixed viele Runden sammeln und wären bei den 2er Männern sogar noch auf dem theoretisch 5. Platz gelandet. Strecke hat richtig Spaß gemacht, trotz Matsch.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Juni 2018)

Sportograf hat geliefert 









Und noch eins mit Dreck


----------



## salatbauchvieh (2. Juli 2018)

Hier mal noch einige Worte und Bilder mehr vom Heavy24... KLICKERDIEKLACK


----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. Juli 2018)

Papa darf nicht wegen Schulter OP,dafür war der Junior unterwegs....
Und der Fleiß wurde sogleich belohnt....


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. Juli 2018)

XCO DM .. quasi gerade:


----------



## Bindsteinracer (21. Juli 2018)

Und sind den Drop alle gefahren!?


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. Juli 2018)

Das war ja noch eines der einfachsten Dinge.
Denke mal 60-70% sollten den runter gerollt sein.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (21. Juli 2018)

Ok evtl. täuscht die Perspektive.So das ich mit meinem FSI da etwas Bammel gehabt hätte


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. Juli 2018)

Nee, alles fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccpirat (23. Juli 2018)

Die Strecke sieht nach mächtig viel Spaß aus.


----------



## Schaule (23. Juli 2018)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Die Strecke sieht nach mächtig viel Spaß aus.



Spaß ja, die Veranstaltung selber war ein Witz.


----------



## ChrizZZz (23. Juli 2018)

Du meinst wegen der Teilnehmerzahl?


----------



## Schaule (23. Juli 2018)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Du meinst wegen der Teilnehmerzahl?



Vorab nur: Dein Trikot habe ich gesehen. Bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube du warst bei den Sen1 am Start. Ich war dann 2 Min hinter dir bei den Sen3. Zusammen mit den Sen2. Leider kenne ich dich nicht, sonst hätte ich mal Hallo gesagt.

Also insgesamt hat sich der Verein wirklich Mühe gegeben. Ich weiß die Arbeit jedes einzelnen wirklich zu schätzen. Egal ob das nun die Kuchentheke ist, Streckenbau oder was auch immer.
Aber: Das war die deutsche Meisterschaft! Quasi unter Auschluss der Öffentichkeit. Warst du zum Vergleich mal bei einer DM in Bad Salzdetfurt? Und weißt du was die im Vorfeld für eine Medienarbeit leisten um Zuschauer an die Strecke zu bekommen? Und weißt du was dann bei den Veranstaltungen so los gewesen ist?
Hier in St. Ingbert kam das rüber wie so ein kleines Rennen einer Regionalen Rennserie wie es sie in den 90ern mal gegeben hat. Klar hat die Strecke Spaß gemacht und kräftezehrend war sie auch. Aber hey: Das war so als wenn man schon vorher weiß, da kommt eh niemand. Also lasst uns die Sache irgendwie durchziehen...
Kaum Parkplätze, zu wenig Duschen und WC's, quasi keine Stellflächen für Aussteller und im Endeffekt so gut wie keine Zuschauer.

Von der Teilnehmerzahl war ich teils positiv überrascht. Vor allem bei den U17m. Bei den Masters Sen1-3 sind die letzten Jahre nie mehr Fahrer am Start als jetzt. Wobei doch einige fehlten. Elite Männlich war auch OK. Die Teilnehmerzahl der Damen war eher enttäuschend.


----------



## zett78 (23. Juli 2018)

Bad Salzdetfurth war echt geil! Auch wenn es schon ein paar Jahre her ist


----------



## ChrizZZz (23. Juli 2018)

Schaule schrieb:


> Vorab nur: Dein Trikot habe ich gesehen. Bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube du warst bei den Sen1 am Start. Ich war dann 2 Min hinter dir bei den Sen3. Zusammen mit den Sen2. Leider kenne ich dich nicht, sonst hätte ich mal Hallo gesagt.
> 
> Also insgesamt hat sich der Verein wirklich Mühe gegeben. Ich weiß die Arbeit jedes einzelnen wirklich zu schätzen. Egal ob das nun die Kuchentheke ist, Streckenbau oder was auch immer.
> Aber: Das war die deutsche Meisterschaft! Quasi unter Auschluss der Öffentichkeit. Warst du zum Vergleich mal bei einer DM in Bad Salzdetfurt? Und weißt du was die im Vorfeld für eine Medienarbeit leisten um Zuschauer an die Strecke zu bekommen? Und weißt du was dann bei den Veranstaltungen so los gewesen ist?
> ...




Klar, kann ich so bestätigen.

NRW, BaWü oder Bayern kann man halt nicht mit dem kleinen Saarland vergleichen.
Quasi Thema Ballungsgebiet  Das merkt man ja leider in allen Sportarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endura (7. August 2018)

24h Duisburg letztes Wochenende - super Veranstaltung diesmal mit der passenden Anzahl an Startern für diese Strecke. Nur ein Stau vor der Treppenabfahrt als diese eine Runde lang repariert wurde. Top Location, super Stimmung!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (8. August 2018)

Hi Endura


Coole Racebilder ! - am besten gefällt mir das erste. 

Was für eine Location ist die Art Tunnel auf dem dritten Foto ? Eine ehemalige Zufahrt zum Stahl-Hüttenwerk ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



Endura" data-source="post: 15418070"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> 24h Duisburg letztes Wochenende - super Veranstaltung diesmal mit der passenden Anzahl an Startern für diese Strecke. Nur ein Stau vor der Treppenabfahrt als diese eine Runde lang repariert wurde. Top Location, super Stimmung!


----------



## maatik (8. August 2018)

Auf  jeden .

Mega Bilder


----------



## Endura (9. August 2018)

Moin Schwarzwaldbiker,

danke euch - ist ein relativ kurzer überbauter Bereich des Stahlwerks.
Durch diese Nachtaufnahme wirkt es länger als es tatsächlich ist.
Der Landschaftspark Nord in Duisburg ist schon eine tolle Sehenswürdigkeit.

Und so sieht es bei Tag aus:




Angenehmen Tag noch


----------



## der_schwabe (9. August 2018)

Hab auch mal eins gefunden... beim Retro Marathon   in Albstadt... ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her...






Happy Trails!


----------



## michar (14. August 2018)

Hab auch meinen ersten Marathon/Cross Country Rennen mal hinter mich gebracht...Sigma Bike Marathon in Neustadt...Mitteldistanz 50km und 1700 HM. Am ende mit 2h:35min den 23. Platz in der Hauptklasse Männer mit einem Schnitt von 19,5km/h . Ich war auch wirklich überrascht von der Stärke des Fahrerfelds..wirklich viele fitte und ambitionierte Leute. Ich konnte zwar im Downhill immer gut Plätze gutmachen und auch im Uphill nicht abfallen, am Ende haben mich dann aber einige auf den letzten Metern nochmal überholt..ich hatte wirklich keine Kraft mehr da mitzugehen (beim Blick auf meine durchschnittliche Herzfrequenz wurde mir auch schlecht)!  Insgesamt aufjedenfall eine schöne Erfahrung..top Organisiert, viele Zuschauer, top Strecke...das nächste mal für mich ohne Rucksack und mit ner anderen Ernährung während dem Rennen, ein einfacher Riegel und ne flasche Wasser war einfach zuwenig Energie..


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (19. August 2018)

Hier ein Bild, das ich in Fischerbach beim Bergrennen bei einer kurzen Trail-Zwischenabfahrt fotografiert habe. 
War bei geschätzt bestimmt 40 Km/h. 



 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## KaiGreene (19. August 2018)

Ja der kleine Trail abwärts hat es in sich mit 26" und Starrgabel
Ansonsten geht das Bike dafür klasse bergauf


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (21. August 2018)

Hi KaiGreene




KaiGreene schrieb:


> Ja der kleine Trail abwärts hat es in sich mit 26" und Starrgabel



Gut finde ich, dass sich ggü. vorletztem Jahr eine Ideallinie rechts neben den ruppigsten Wurzeln (einige Meter nach meiner Fotostelle) gebildet hat. Aber starr ists trotzdem sicher noch recht heftig. 



> Ansonsten geht das Bike dafür klasse bergauf



 Das glaube ich sofort. 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Jabba81 (21. August 2018)

Summerattack, Flumserberg Schweiz...

Die "Touristen" auf dem ersten Foto hatte ich überholt nachdem ich leider einen Platten einfuhr, was auf einer Bergstrecke mit 9 km und 500 Höhenmeter mich natürlich an's Ende des Feldes gespühlt hatte und natürlich keine Chance hatte wieder etwas gut zu machen... Leider!

Nachdem dann mein Partner 2 Laufparcours absolvieren musste, durfte ich am Schluss noch die tollen Trails runter in's Ziel brettern. Das Rennen kann als 2er oder 4er Team bestritten werden. Details auf https://www.summerattack.ch/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der böse Wolf (24. August 2018)

Da hätte ich auch noch ein paar schöne Bilder vom 24h Rennen in Radevormwald vom Wochenende.


----------



## onkel_doc (24. August 2018)

schönes niner und dann auch stahl...


----------



## aw6 (25. August 2018)

Stöckli Bike Marathon...


----------



## illuminato (28. August 2018)

Auch wenn es schmerzt, aber hier ein paar Impressionen vom Bike Giro, als ich mein Bike noch hatte...


----------



## Jabba81 (28. August 2018)

Nationalpark Bike Marathon
Rang 12/63 Kategorie, 67/515 Overall


----------



## Jabba81 (28. August 2018)

illuminato schrieb:


> Auch wenn es schmerzt, aber hier ein paar Impressionen vom Bike Giro, als ich mein Bike noch hatte...



sieht ja echt toll aus mit den Onza Skinwall Reifen, aber sag mal sind die nicht bleischwer? Um die 700g nicht?


----------



## illuminato (28. August 2018)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> sieht ja echt toll aus mit den Onza Skinwall Reifen, aber sag mal sind die nicht bleischwer? Um die 700g nicht?


ja, Übergewicht haben sie leider. Der Svelt hatte 681 Gr. und der Canis 723 Gr. Aber die Performance ist dafür enorm gut. Rollen extrem leicht und sehr pannensicher mit der entsprechenden Karkasse. Eine Rocket Ron oder Racing Ralph liegen mit Snake Skin un der 2,25er Breite auch um die 630-660 Gramm, haben aber bei weitem nicht die Performance wie das Onza Gummi. Zudem wollte ich für das ETappenrennen eine Wetter Sorglos Kombi haben - das ist mit Canis und Svelt alles easy. Sonst würde ich Svelt vorne und hinten fahren.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (28. August 2018)

Hi illuminato


Das 2. Bild kenne ich gut, die Skibrücke über die B317 in der Nähe der Grafenmatt-Talstation, aber das erste Bild nicht so - wo ist das genau ? 
Schade, dass du dein Bike nichtmehr hast. 


Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker




illuminato schrieb:


> Auch wenn es schmerzt, aber hier ein paar Impressionen vom Bike Giro, als ich mein Bike noch hatte...
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 766837
> Anhang anzeigen 766836


----------



## illuminato (28. August 2018)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> aber das erste Bild nicht so - wo ist das genau ?


Das dürfte auf dem trail runter nach Todtnau sein wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (28. August 2018)

illuminato schrieb:


> Das dürfte auf dem trail runter nach Todtnau sein wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.



Ahja, ok.


----------



## Da Anhänger (2. September 2018)

UKV Triathlon in Saarbrücken


----------



## zett78 (4. September 2018)

Sebamed Bike Day


----------



## reblaus_MSP (8. September 2018)

Letzten Samstag beim Rennsteigride in Schmiedefeld gewesen
Ich bin der der fährt...


----------



## Yberion666 (9. September 2018)

P-Weg-Marathon


----------



## general-easy (14. September 2018)

Selbe Stelle, selbe "Welle"
Nur gefühlt eine halbe Ewigkeit nachdem dir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas B. (14. September 2018)

Da war ich auch.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. September 2018)

ähnliche bilder könnten morgen in titmaringhausen kurz nach der rundendurchfahrt auch entstehen.


----------



## Yberion666 (14. September 2018)

general-easy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 772629 Selbe Stelle, selbe "Welle"
> Nur gefühlt eine halbe Ewigkeit nachdem dir...



Dafür warst du besser gekleidet als ich


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (15. September 2018)

Hi Thomas B.


Hätte man auch auf dem schmalen Alu-Gitterrost fahren dürfen ? 

In welchem Gebirge fand der Marathon statt ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



Thomas B. schrieb:


> Da war ich auch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 772645


----------



## Yberion666 (16. September 2018)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Thomas B.
> 
> 
> Hätte man auch auf dem schmalen Alu-Gitterrost fahren dürfen ?
> ...




Ich bin zwar nicht der gefragte Thomas B., aber ich antworte trotzdem mal:
Der Gitterrost lag den Tag vorher (für die Läufer) und auch die ganzen Wochen zuvor noch mitten auf dem Bach. Während des Rennens ist mir nicht mal aufgefallen, dass er da an der Seite lag. Meine spontane Einschätzung ist aber, dass der an der Position nicht mehr nutzbar war. Aber man hätte natürlich trotzdem drüber fahren dürfen, da es auch zeitlich nur Nachteile gebracht hätte.

Der P-Weg-Marathon findet in Plettenberg im (märkischen) Sauerland statt. Der P-Weg ist der Plettenberg Rundwanderweg, der immer mit einem "p" markiert ist. Daher der Name. Die Strecke verläuft zwar in vielen Stellen gar nicht über den eigentlichen P-Weg, das hat aber hauptsächlich mit der Genehmigung der Streckenteile zu tun. Außerdem ist Start und Ziel im Stadtzentrum, so dass man erstmal an den Stadtrand muss, um auf den P-Weg zu kommen. Zusammenfassend: Streckentechnisch an sich nichts besonderes, aber in Sachen Stimmung das beste, was ich kenne.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (16. September 2018)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht der gefragte Thomas B., aber ich antworte trotzdem mal:
> Der Gitterrost lag den Tag vorher (für die Läufer) und auch die ganzen Wochen zuvor noch mitten auf dem Bach. Während des Rennens ist mir nicht mal aufgefallen, dass er da an der Seite lag. Meine spontane Einschätzung ist aber, dass der an der Position nicht mehr nutzbar war. Aber man hätte natürlich trotzdem drüber fahren dürfen, da es auch zeitlich nur Nachteile gebracht hätte.
> 
> Ahja der war für die Läufer - ok.
> ...



Danke für die ausführlichen Erklärungen.  

Ja, wenn bei einem Race eine gute Stimmung ist, dann ist das viel wert. 
Und auch eine nicht spektakuläre Strecke in toller Landschaft kann richtig genial sein. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## H.R. (23. Oktober 2018)

Fuchsbaurace


----------



## Matthias3977 (1. November 2018)

Neustadt a.d. Weinstraße





Pfronten





Montafon M3


----------



## schmuel (4. November 2018)

Guten Abend zusammen ,

hab da auch noch was gefunden:

P-Weg 2017, mein erstes Rennen



 

SKS Sundern 2018



 



Und Bachdurchfahrt P-Weg 2018



 

Gruß und schönen Abend noch allerseits


----------



## onlyforchicks (5. November 2018)

Schaule schrieb:


> Vorab nur: Dein Trikot habe ich gesehen. Bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube du warst bei den Sen1 am Start. Ich war dann 2 Min hinter dir bei den Sen3. Zusammen mit den Sen2. Leider kenne ich dich nicht, sonst hätte ich mal Hallo gesagt.
> 
> Also insgesamt hat sich der Verein wirklich Mühe gegeben. Ich weiß die Arbeit jedes einzelnen wirklich zu schätzen. Egal ob das nun die Kuchentheke ist, Streckenbau oder was auch immer.
> Aber: Das war die deutsche Meisterschaft! Quasi unter Auschluss der Öffentichkeit. Warst du zum Vergleich mal bei einer DM in Bad Salzdetfurt? Und weißt du was die im Vorfeld für eine Medienarbeit leisten um Zuschauer an die Strecke zu bekommen? Und weißt du was dann bei den Veranstaltungen so los gewesen ist?
> ...



Tach zusammen,
ich war ja hier schon ewig nicht mehr unterwegs im Forum... :-( Muss ich doch mal wieder öfters machen 
Wenn Du bei den Master 2 am Start warst, dann sind wir wohl zusammen gefahren  Erstmal vorne weg, ich bin für jeden froh der sich in irgendeiner Art und Weise unserem Sport verschreibt, ob es nun CC, Marathon oder Enduro oder sonst was ist !
In einigen Punkten gebe ich Dir durchaus Recht (Parkplätze, Duschen und WC sind tatsächlich aufgrund der begrenzten Location ein Problem). Aussteller findest Du für ne Veranstaltung im CC Bereich nicht wirklich... Leider !! Die ganzen Radläden haben da überhaupt kein Interesse dran, mangels Zielgruppe für Ihre Läden... Da geht es leider komplett in ne Sackgasse aus sportlicher Sicht gesehen.
Unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit , mmmhhh kann ich so nicht ganz bestätigen aus meiner Sicht. Bei dem Elite Rennen Herren war im Wald an den Hotspots schon was los und ne tolle Stimmung. Klar , es waren keine tausende Zuschauer (leider...).
Aber bei den vorangegangenen DM in verschiedenen anderen Städten über die letzten gut 8 Jahre gesehen, war es sicherlich nicht wenig was an Zuschauern da war.
Bad Salzdetfuhrt hat da sicherlich ne gewisse Sonderstellung aufgrund der Streckenführung und auch der Einbindung der Gemeinde in die Veranstaltung.
Teilnehmerzahlen bei ner DM ist nix überraschendes , wenn man sich in der Szene bewegt. Das ist ja sozusagen ne Pflichtveranstaltung für die Sportler. Bei den Damen ist die ganze Szene leider ein Witz... :-( Die Starterzahlen dort und auch die einzelnen Leistungen sind so unterschiedlich, dass es eh ein Einzelzeitfahren ist. Somit auch für den potentiellen Zuschauer absolut uninteressant.
Wohin gegen das Elite Rennen und auch die Nachwuchsklassen einen super Sport mit Spannung und Action geboten haben.

Aber wie gesagt, das ist schon ein Dilemma in dem Bereich CC Sport. Gar keine Frage. Absolute Ausnahmeerscheinung dieses Jahr war die WM in Lenzerheide!! Das war der Hammer, was da geboten wurde!!

in diesem Sinne, schöne und sportliche Grüße,

Dirk

ps.: darf ich fragen, woher Du kommst und wie Du im richtigen Leben heißt? gerne auch PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2018)

@Matthias3977 wir sind doch ein Stueck zusammen gefahren 
M3 Montafon


----------



## zett78 (6. November 2018)

Cross Hürth Kendenich MTB Rennen


----------



## Fortis76 (6. November 2018)

Schönes Alma 

Mesa Trail Hero 2018, leider mit Magen-Darm-Infekt gestartet.


----------



## zett78 (6. November 2018)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Schönes Alma
> 
> Mesa Trail Hero 2018, leider mit Magen-Darm-Infekt gestartet.



Danke!
Deine Bildbeschreibung soll jetzt Mitleid oder Kopfschütteln auslösen?
Warum fährt man dann bitte??
Oder hast du Angst, dass jemand die Ergebnisliste googelt!?!


----------



## Fortis76 (6. November 2018)

Ne eigentlich weder noch.
Finde aber einen Kurzkommentar zu den Bildern immer ganz nett.


----------



## Matthias3977 (6. November 2018)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @Matthias3977 wir sind doch ein Stueck zusammen gefahren
> M3 Montafon



Hey, ja klar cool so lernt man sich kennen... hab schon viele Beiträge von dir gelesen und jetzt hat man endlich mal ein Bild von dir ;-)
Freu mich dich mal kennengelernt zu haben und vielleicht nächstes Jahr wieder gleicher Ort ;-)


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. November 2018)

Matthias3977 schrieb:


> Hey, ja klar cool so lernt man sich kennen... hab schon viele Beiträge von dir gelesen und jetzt hat man endlich mal ein Bild von dir ;-)
> Freu mich dich mal kennengelernt zu haben und vielleicht nächstes Jahr wieder gleicher Ort ;-)



M3 ist für 2019 gesetzt. Dazu noch Singen,  Sella Ronda und ein paar kleinere...


----------



## Schnuetz1 (7. November 2018)

Zwei Bilder von mir bei meinen ersten MTB-Rennen:





Albstadt Marathon 2018 




 
Ketterer Bike Marathon bad Wildbad 2018, noch mit meinem "alten" Giant Anthem LTD 3 aus 2015.


Für mich war es erstmal Erfahrung sammeln, bei den beiden Rennen habe ich einiges gelernt. 
Auf die Saison 2019 trainiere ich schon fleißig, vor allem Technik. Wie ich gemerkt habe, ist das mein größter Schwachpunkt.
Ziel für das nächste Jahr sind 5 MTB Rennen (dieses Jahr waren es 3) und meine Zeiten um ein gutes Stück zu verbessern.


----------



## frankcasalla (7. November 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (8. November 2018)

frankcasalla schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 792425


Hast du eine Quelle für Fotos aus Kendenich?
Oder sind die von privat?
Merci


----------



## frankcasalla (8. November 2018)

Die Bilder hat meine Chefin gemacht.


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Januar 2019)

4 stage race Lanzarote


----------



## reblaus_MSP (5. April 2019)

Letztes Wochenende zum ersten mal ein XC-Rennen absolviert, eine Stunde Vollgas war mal eine neue Erfahrung und der Puls in unbekannten Höhen 











Entspannter Gesichtsausdruck ist anders...


----------



## illuminato (6. April 2019)

reblaus_MSP schrieb:


> Letztes Wochenende zum ersten mal ein XC-Rennen absolviert, eine Stunde Vollgas war mal eine neue Erfahrung und der Puls in unbekannten Höhen


Das Gefühl ist doch genau das was man haben will im Rennen. Finde das beim XC sogar noch besser als beim Marathon. Im Marathon hat man ja eher die Watt im Blick aber beim XC kannst ohne alles fahren, weil All Out von Anfang bis Ende / Explosion


----------



## Deleted 247734 (7. April 2019)

Gestern gab's meinen ersten Mtb Marathon bei der Neuseen Mtb Trophy. Dank Jedermann wurde Cross und MTB in einem Rennen gewertet. Es gab nicht viele Höhenmeter, dafür war es schnell und ein Mix aus Schotter, Huckelwiese, Singletrail, Matsch, Kies, Sand und Asphalt. 40km Vollgas, erste Runde völlig überpact, aber trotzdem durchgezogen. Der Crosser war semigut aufgrund starrer Gabel, konnte auf Asphalt, Schotter und Trail punkten, verlor aber in den huckeligen Wiesen die Bodenhaftung und Geschwindigkeit. In der letzten Runde nochmal ordentlich Fahrer gekascht und völlig platt im Ziel angekommen. Mit dem Mtb wäre sicher noch mehr gegangen. Nächstes Jahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (16. April 2019)

Kalte Angelegenheit im Matsch.
Münsingen 2019


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (26. April 2019)

Hier mal ein Bild von mir bei der Schönbuch Trophy 2019. Leider hab ich bisher kein Bild von mir auf der Strecke im Wald gefunden, obwohl ich dort mehrfach geknipst wurde...


----------



## Thomas B. (27. April 2019)

Heute nach dem SKS-Marathonüberlebenstrainingundnahtoderfahrung in Sundern:


----------



## FirstGeneration (27. April 2019)

Na da lohnt das Rad putzen doch endlich mal ...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (28. April 2019)

Thomas B. schrieb:


> Heute nach dem SKS-Marathonüberlebenstrainingundnahtoderfahrung in Sundern:


Gibt's einen Bericht?


----------



## Thomas B. (29. April 2019)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Gibt's einen Bericht?


Es hat geregnet, es war rutschig und saukalt. Hände und Füße waren lange vor Rennende nass und tot. Insgesamt war es einfach ziemlich hart. Das Kinn hat noch lange nach dem Ziel geklappert.


----------



## Yberion666 (29. April 2019)

Thomas B. schrieb:


> Es hat geregnet, es war rutschig und saukalt. Hände und Füße waren lange vor Rennende nass und tot. Insgesamt war es einfach ziemlich hart. Das Kinn hat noch lange nach dem Ziel geklappert.



Ich musste nach 89 km abbrechen, weil ich mich vor zittern kaum noch auf dem Rad halten konnte.


----------



## Thomas B. (29. April 2019)

89km... Respekt! Das hätte ich nicht geschafft.


----------



## FirstGeneration (30. April 2019)

Da waren einige, die wegen Unterkühlung ins KH mussten.
Andererseits war das Wetter auch genau so angekündigt und wenn ich sehe, daß einige unbedingt in kurz/kurz starten - die sind dann mal selbst schuld!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (30. April 2019)

Aloha,

Nachtrag zur Schönbuch Trophy 2019. Leider mit 2 ... 4 °C für mich immer noch zu kalt, so dass ich anschließend zwei Wochen lang mit Grippe im Bett lag  trotz lang-lang 

Danke @Fieser-Kardinal mit dem Tipp zu den Bildern 




 

Grüßle Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnuetz1 (30. April 2019)

Schade, von mir gibts gar keine Bilder von der Schönbuch-Trophy. 
In Bad Wildbad aber dann.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (30. April 2019)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> so dass ich anschließend zwei Wochen lang mit Grippe im Bett lag  trotz lang-lang



Klaviermusik heilt nicht. 

Respekt für die Leistung bei den Temperaturen, das hat ja schon Cyclocross-Niveau.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (6. Mai 2019)

Kleines Rennen letztes Wochenende in Sundern im Sauerland.
SKS Bike Marathon Sundern 2019, gefahren dies Jahr die Kurzstrecke mit 32 km und 800 hm.





Die Strecke war die gleiche wie im letzten Jahr, Start war um 11:15 Uhr. Fast zeitgleich fing es an zu regnen.
Das ganze bei um die 5 Grad. Da stand die Frage vor Start im Raum, kurz oder lang fahren?
Ich habe mich für oben lang, unten kurz entschieden... 





Der Start ist nicht gleich das Ziel, daher wurde in diesem Jahr in Gepäcktransfer zum Ziel wahrgenommen.
Daher sind es bei diesem Rennen auch mehr Höhenmeter als Tiefenmeter. Der Startpunkt liegt niedriger...





Unterwegs fährt man tolle Singletrails, aber gerade bei den steilen Passagen schieben doch recht viele.
Ich habe mich dieses mal für mein "recht" altes Hardtail entschieden, mein Fully wäre aber vielleicht die bessere Alternative gewesen.

Viele Grüße aus dem Sauerland


----------



## Renn Maus (6. Mai 2019)

In Sundern war ich dieses Jahr auch.
Allerdings auf der 55km Runde.

Das Rennen stellte mein Comback nach einigen Jahren Rennpause wegen Familiezuwachs dar und war alles andere als leicht.
Mein Ziel war es die Runde mit Würde zu überleben. Trainingsstand und Übergewicht vereitelten eine "gute" Platzierung von Anfang an und so war das Rennen von Anfang an nur eine Herausforderung gegen mich selbst.

Das Regen, Nebel und Sturmböhen bei 5°C das Rennen zu einer solchen Herausforderungen machen sollten war in der Dramatik für mich nicht abzusehen.
Umso schöner, dass ich auch nach drei Stunden und per Pedes am Veltins Bergsprint noch lächeln konnte.

Wenn man zu dem Zeitpunkt noch immer mit der Situation glücklich ist, dann weiß man, dass man das richtige Hobby gefunden hat


----------



## Jabba81 (7. Mai 2019)

Geht mir auch so  

Folgende Bilder vom Bike Marathon in Riva del Garda vom letzten Samstag.

Es war wirklich toll, gehöre zwar auch nicht zu den schnellsten, war dieses mal im Mittelfeld klassiert, hatte aber mega Spass an der Strecke und den coolen Trails! Bin die Ronda Grande gefahren...


----------



## Janis (26. Mai 2019)

ebm-short 2017


----------



## mistermoo (26. Mai 2019)




----------



## HigSeven (6. Juni 2019)




----------



## DasMatze (12. Juni 2019)

letztes Wochenende beim 8h MTB-Rennen in Aabenraa (DK). Hammer Strecke übrigens 
... seit langem mal wieder brauchbare Bezahl-Pics bei einer Veranstaltung (Photograf vor Ort war Lars Schinkel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (12. Juni 2019)

@DasMatze Glückwunsch zum Sieg! War auch vor Ort, hatte aber einen gebrauchten Tag. Die Strecke ist im Vergleich mit vielen deutschen Strecken sehr schön, für dänische Verhältnisse eher mau. Laune macht die Veranstaltung trotzdem!


----------



## gewichtheber (12. Juni 2019)

Danke an den Fotografen Lars Schinkel.
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2392470]
	
[/URL]
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2392469]
	
[/URL]


----------



## DasMatze (13. Juni 2019)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> @DasMatze Glückwunsch zum Sieg! War auch vor Ort, hatte aber einen gebrauchten Tag. Die Strecke ist im Vergleich mit vielen deutschen Strecken sehr schön, für dänische Verhältnisse eher mau. Laune macht die Veranstaltung trotzdem!



Dank dir! 
Bin überhaupt nur durch deinen  Hinweis in einem anderen fred drauf aufmerksam geworden...

Kannst du noch andere Strecken/Rennen empfehlen? 
Da die Events im Harz immer kleiner und weniger werden werd ich wohl jetzt öfter mal bei den Nachbarn schauen müssen.


----------



## gewichtheber (13. Juni 2019)

Moin, Events kenne ich nicht, Strecken die ich selbst gefahren bin und die wirklich z.T. sehr anspruchsvoll sind: Kolding, Vejle, Haderslev. Bekannte aus Schleswig, die ständig in Dk bei XCO Rennen unterwegs sind und dort auch viel trainieren, schwärmen von Silkeborg. In Haderslev soll in ein paar Jahren die Marathon WM stattfinden, darauf bin ich gespannt, die Strecke wird gebaut und soll richtig gut werden.
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2392622]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juni 2019)

sind die strecken in dänemark immer befahrbar, oder werden sie nur für events freigegeben?


----------



## DasMatze (13. Juni 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> sind die strecken in dänemark immer befahrbar, oder werden sie nur für events freigegeben?




kenn mich selbst noch nicht so da aus... aber soweit ich verstanden habe sind die regulär befahrbar und werden von den locals gepflegt.

Auf HFS hab ich folgenden recht aufschlussreichen fred gefunden und auch die dort verlinkte singletrack.dk scheint ganz gut zu sein
https://helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=57873


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (13. Juni 2019)

Ja, Strecken immer befahrbar und ausgeschildert. Es gibt Internetseiten mit detaillierten Beschreibungen und eine App: singletracker.
Bei YouTube existieren auch Videos von einigen Strecken. In jedem Fall sollte man auf keiner der Strecken mit Vollgas drauf losfahren, ein Trackcheck ist Pflicht.


----------



## reblaus_MSP (13. Juni 2019)

Schon ein paar Wochen her, jetzt aber erst auf das Bild gestoßen
XC Frankencup in Gerbrunn


----------



## mogg (17. Juni 2019)

Vergangenen Samstag; Sellaronda Hero, Kurzstrecke.
Am Vortag auf dem Flowtrail noch mal schön aufs Gesicht geflogen, und meine rechte Hand ziemlich geprellt. Samstags dann kurz überlegt ob es überhaupt Sinn macht zu starten. Bergab teilweise ordentlich Schmerzen gehabt wenn es mal ruppig wurde, aber Zähne zusammen gebissen, und es nach 6 Stunden und 37 Minuten ins Ziel geschafft. Da wäre mehr drin gewesen, aber ich war immerhin fast 40 Minuten schneller als letztes Jahr.


----------



## Fischie (18. Juni 2019)

mogg schrieb:


> Vergangenen Samstag; Sellaronda Hero, Kurzstrecke.
> Am Vortag auf dem Flowtrail noch mal schön aufs Gesicht geflogen, und meine rechte Hand ziemlich geprellt. Samstags dann kurz überlegt ob es überhaupt Sinn macht zu starten. Bergab teilweise ordentlich Schmerzen gehabt wenn es mal ruppig wurde, aber Zähne zusammen gebissen, und es nach 6 Stunden und 37 Minuten ins Ziel geschafft. Da wäre mehr drin gewesen, aber ich war immerhin fast 40 Minuten schneller als letztes Jahr.
> Anhang anzeigen 874915



Was bedeutet denn Kurzstrecke?

Ansonsten Glückwunsch zur Leistung und Zähne zusammen beißen!


----------



## mogg (18. Juni 2019)

Fischie schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn Kurzstrecke?
> 
> Ansonsten Glückwunsch zur Leistung und Zähne zusammen beißen!



Danke.
Kurzstrecke sind 60km und 3200 Höhenmeter (laut Garmin waren es aber „nur“ 3000)


----------



## Fischie (18. Juni 2019)

mogg schrieb:


> Danke.
> Kurzstrecke sind 60km und 3200 Höhenmeter (laut Garmin waren es aber „nur“ 3000)




Wau - schöne Auslegung von „Kurzstrecke“ - tolle Leistung!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (25. Juni 2019)

Hi mogg



mogg schrieb:


> Danke.
> Kurzstrecke sind 60km und 3200 Höhenmeter (laut Garmin waren es aber „nur“ 3000)



Krasse Kurzstrecke ! 

Das ist echt eine Leistung. 

Wie sehen die Eckdaten der Mittel - und Langstrecke aus ? 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## mogg (25. Juni 2019)

Es gibt nur noch die längere Variante mit 86 Kilometer und 4500 Höhenmeter. Da ist dann wohl auch noch ein fast unfahrbares Steilstück dabei. Ich zieh mein Hut für jeden der die Langstrecke schafft. Ich hab das zwar selber auch irgendwann mal vor, aber momentan erlauben Job und Familie es mir nicht annähernd ausreichend dafür zu trainieren. Ich bin dieses Jahr schon ziemlich untrainiert angetreten.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (25. Juni 2019)

Auf 86 Km sind 4500 Hm auch echt krass.



mogg schrieb:


> Es gibt nur noch die längere Variante mit 86 Kilometer und 4500 Höhenmeter. Da ist dann wohl auch noch ein fast unfahrbares Steilstück dabei. Ich zieh mein Hut für jeden der die Langstrecke schafft. Ich hab das zwar selber auch irgendwann mal vor, aber momentan erlauben Job und Familie es mir nicht annähernd ausreichend dafür zu trainieren. Ich bin dieses Jahr schon ziemlich untrainiert angetreten.



Ja, um die Langstrecke zu finishen muß man sicher einiges! trainiert haben. Und vor alem auch gut wissen wie man das Rennen einteilen muß, da es so enorm viel Hm bezogen auf die Km hat. 

Ich stelle mir gerade vor wenn es dort z.B. noch eine 130 Km Strecke geben würde, und die hätte dann so 7000 Hm oder so.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2019)

Jetzt wird es Interessant 

Vorr der 84km Runde:





und 6:50h spaeter 




Lief leistungstechnisch nicht gut, aber die Strecke macht einfach RICHTIG Spass 

(ach ja: 2 Kinder, Vollzeitjob und leider auch keine 15h Training die Woche )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabba81 (26. Juni 2019)

@nopain-nogain  auf der Strecke noch einen Rucksack gefunden?


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2019)

Den habe ich mir an der dritten Verpflegung von meinem Vater geben lassen. 
Bis zur ersten und zweiten waren es je eine Stunde, dass geht mir einer Flasche. Zur dritten und vierten waren es an die 2h, das geht mit einer Fläche nicht gut. Darum die Chase Weste mit 1,5l Trinken.


----------



## mogg (26. Juni 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> und 6:50h spaeter
> Lief leistungstechnisch nicht gut, aber die Strecke macht einfach RICHTIG Spass
> 
> (ach ja: 2 Kinder, Vollzeitjob und leider auch keine 15h Training die Woche )



6:50h für die Langstrecke ist beachtlich. Tolle Leistung.

(bei mir sind es 3 Kinder, Vollzeitjob mit sehr häufige Auslandseinsätze ohne Trainingsmöglichkeiten, und vielleicht 10 Stunden Training pro Woche. Dazu kam noch eine Grippe Ende April der mich 2 Wochen komplett aus der Trainingsroutine gerissen hat).


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2019)

die 2x davor waren es 6:35 und 6:38 :/

Auslandseinsaetze  und so sche*** brauch ich net... bin Software Entwickler 
Aber 10h die Woche sind doch ok. Auf mehr komme ich auch net.
April hatte ich auch 6 Woche Totalausfall... erst ich, dann die Frau... aber was will man machen... muss man durch!
Darum letzten Sonntag auch gleich Kiza Langdistanz hinter her, damit ich km in die Beine bekomme um beim M3 mal wieder ein gescheites Ergebnis ein zu fahren


----------



## ccpirat (26. Juni 2019)

5. MTB Marathon Dresden


----------



## racingforlife (27. Juni 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> die 2x davor waren es 6:35 und 6:38 :/
> 
> Auslandseinsaetze  und so sche*** brauch ich net... bin Software Entwickler
> Aber 10h die Woche sind doch ok. Auf mehr komme ich auch net.
> ...



Fahrt ihr keine LFL Einheiten? (Neudeutsch LSD)


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juni 2019)

???


----------



## racingforlife (27. Juni 2019)

Lang-flach-locker bzw. Long Slow distance also 5 Stunden locker rollen oder eine RTF fahren


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juni 2019)

Wenn ich das zeitlich von bekommen würde, würde ich das auch öfter machen. Aber ich kann mir oft 5-6h vor nehmen... Irgend etwas schiebt die Familie dazwischen, das es sich nur 3h werden... Da hilft nur eine Startnummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogg (27. Juni 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> die 2x davor waren es 6:35 und 6:38 :/
> Auslandseinsaetze  und so sche*** brauch ich net... bin Software Entwickler



"brauchen" tu ich das auch nicht unbedingt...gehört aber leider zum aktuellen Job ;-)


racingforlife schrieb:


> Lang-flach-locker bzw. Long Slow distance also 5 Stunden locker rollen oder eine RTF fahren


 5-6 Stunden wären ein Traum, aber soviel Zeit   am Stück ist derzeit nicht drin mit Job und Familie.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Juni 2019)

mogg schrieb:


> 5-6 Stunden wären ein Traum, aber soviel Zeit   am Stück ist derzeit nicht drin mit Job und Familie.


Die meisten kommen schon mit einem Kind nicht einmal mehr annähernd auf deine Trainingszeiten


----------



## reblaus_MSP (28. Juni 2019)

Vor 2 Wochen erstmals beim Franken-Bike-Marathon in Trieb gewesen, Langdistanz. Und die hat es im Gegensatz zu anderen bisher gefahrenen Langstrecken auch verdient so zu heißen


----------



## MTK85 (29. Juni 2019)

2x Malevil Cup 65km









Und einmal Miriquidi Bike Chalange im Erzgebierge. Wären ebenfals um die 60km gewesen.
Nach 3X km bin ich ausgestiegen weil ich kein Bock mehr hatte.
Wollte eigentlich nie wieder Schlamm Rennen fahren, hab ich vorm Start  überreden lassen 
Finde das Foto äußerst lustig^^


----------



## Jabba81 (30. Juni 2019)

Engadin Bike Giro Bild von der zweiten Etappe gestern, später folgen dann hoffentlich noch mehr Bilder


----------



## Saprobie (2. Juli 2019)

MTK85 schrieb:


> Und einmal Miriquidi Bike Chalange im Erzgebierge. Wären ebenfals um die 60km gewesen.
> Nach 3X km bin ich ausgestiegen weil ich kein Bock mehr hatte.
> Wollte eigentlich nie wieder Schlamm Rennen fahren, hab ich vorm Start  überreden lassen
> Finde das Foto äußerst lustig^^



Du wolltest es doch auch! 



 





mogg schrieb:


> ... sehr häufige Auslandseinsätze ohne Trainingsmöglichkeiten ...



Ich war bei meinen Dienstreisen dieses Jahr öfter mal laufen. Das geht ja eigentlich überall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabba81 (4. Juli 2019)

*Vergangenes Wochenende am Engadin Bike Giro!*


----------



## gewichtheber (4. Juli 2019)

Letztes WE beim Heavy24 in Chemnitz
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2398769]
	
[/URL]
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2398768]
	
[/URL]


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juli 2019)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Letztes WE beim Heavy24 in Chemnitz


Einmal nicht mitgefahren und ZACK wieder gutes Wetter


----------



## gewichtheber (4. Juli 2019)

Gutes Wetter...ja, 30°C+ und Staub, Staub, Staub


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juli 2019)

Besser als die Schlammschlacht im letzten Jahr. Aber so ein Hitze-Heavy hatte ich auch schonmal. Das ist auch ziemlich anstrengend, das stimmt.


----------



## Toni_H (22. Juli 2019)




----------



## DasMatze (22. Juli 2019)

Vor einer Woche im beschaulichen Bad Goisern


----------



## reblaus_MSP (25. Juli 2019)

Am Samstag beim 12 Stundenrennen in Külsheim, sehr guter 7. Platz im 2er Team


----------



## Deleted 247734 (4. August 2019)

Heute war Erzgebirgsmarathon. Tolle Strecke, gute Zeit gehabt. Habs sogar in die Highlight Fotos geschafft. In der ersten 30km Runde konnte man noch solche Späße machen, danach gab's nur noch Leid.


----------



## mogg (8. August 2019)

mogg schrieb:


> Vergangenen Samstag; Sellaronda Hero, Kurzstrecke.
> Am Vortag auf dem Flowtrail noch mal schön aufs Gesicht geflogen, und meine rechte Hand ziemlich geprellt. Samstags dann kurz überlegt ob es überhaupt Sinn macht zu starten. Bergab teilweise ordentlich Schmerzen gehabt wenn es mal ruppig wurde, aber Zähne zusammen gebissen, und es nach 6 Stunden und 37 Minuten ins Ziel geschafft. Da wäre mehr drin gewesen, aber ich war immerhin fast 40 Minuten schneller als letztes Jahr.



Nachdem die Schmerzen in der Hand/Handgelenk nicht wirklich aufhörten, heute noch mal der Orthopäde drüber schauen lassen, und vorsorglich ein CT Scan machen lassen. Tja, ist wohl tatsächlich eine kleine Fraktur im Kahnbein...also heisst es jetzt erst mal Trainingsstop :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saprobie (9. August 2019)

letzten Sonntag EBM "100" in 4:38h. Gesamtplatz 25 AK 15 langsam wirds...


----------



## Janks (5. September 2019)

Ortler Bike Marathon 2019 (90 KM, 3000 HM): 20. in AK.





Letztes CC Rennen für die Saison 2019. 3. in AK Tageswertung, 3. in AK Gesamtwertung


----------



## Crimson_ (11. September 2019)

XCO NRW Cup in Pracht - leider eine Runde später an der selben Stelle unten im Antritt die Kette zerschossen.
Diese Woche dann noch mal in Wetter und Remscheid Ende des Monats jeweils Cross-Country



 
by Thomas 2ommer, auf Flickr


----------



## kellyman (17. September 2019)

P-Weg 2019 , hoffentlich nicht der letzte ! Bestes Wetter und super Stimmung an der Strecke...










Der Bach ist übrigens nur noch ein Rinnsal...


----------



## frankcasalla (19. September 2019)

Kleeberg-Cross September 2019 !


----------



## Pixelsign (20. September 2019)

kellyman schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 910982



Hast du dir die Startnummer selbst ausgesucht? Die ließt sich nämlich wie "BOSS"  .


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. September 2019)

Janks schrieb:


> Ortler Bike Marathon 2019 (90 KM, 3000 HM): 20. in AK.
> Anhang anzeigen 906539



Bin ich letztes Jahr gefahren! Geiles Ding die Runde!


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. September 2019)

@taunusteufel78 kann der was? Habe ich mir auch schon mal ueberlegt...


----------



## Jabba81 (20. September 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @taunusteufel78 kann der was? Habe ich mir auch schon mal ueberlegt...



Also wenn Du gerne Autobahn fährst, dann ist der sicher ideal...
Leider praktisch ohne Trails, wäre meines Errachtens auch mit Starrgabel fahrbar... Ich war einmal da und werde wohl nicht mehr hinfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kellyman (20. September 2019)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Hast du dir die Startnummer selbst ausgesucht? Die ließt sich nämlich wie "BOSS"  .



 Ne leider nicht,ist mir jetzt auch aufgefallen. Aber der Boss war ich leider nicht, es lief für mich sehr gut aber dort gibt es in jeder AK schon ein sehr starkes Starterfeld.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. September 2019)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Also wenn Du gerne Autobahn fährst, dann ist der sicher ideal...
> Leider praktisch ohne Trails, wäre meines Errachtens auch mit Starrgabel fahrbar... Ich war einmal da und werde wohl nicht mehr hinfahren.


Ja, das stimmt schon. Viele Trails gibt's da nicht wirklich, aber Trails alleine machen keinen "guten" Marathon/kein gutes Rennen.

Mir ging es eher um die Orga, die Landschaft, ...auch der Weg durch's Kloster hat was...     
Ich mag das Ding einfach! 

Geschmäcker sind verschieden!


----------



## Jabba81 (20. September 2019)

Natürlich Organisation und Landschaft ist sicherlich top...

Aber es ist halt immer noch Mountainbike und dort braucht es meines Errachtens auch einige Trails.
Wenn ich die Strecke auch mit nem Gravel Rad fahren könnte, reise ich nicht extra weit an...

Die Region hätte eigentlich sehr viel zu bieten in Sachen schöner/fahrbarer Trails.... Muss ja nicht grad Enduro sein wie z.B. der letzte Trail in Riva del Garda dieses Jahr


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. September 2019)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Natürlich Organisation und Landschaft ist sicherlich top...
> 
> Aber es ist halt immer noch Mountainbike und dort braucht es meines Errachtens auch einige Trails.
> Wenn ich die Strecke auch mit nem Gravel Rad fahren könnte, reise ich nicht extra weit an...
> ...



Dient für uns immer als Startschuss des Urlaubs!


----------



## Jabba81 (20. September 2019)

Naja wenn man es natürlich so verbindet ist es natürlich gerechtfertigt  

Zurück zum Thema, Foto vom Engadin Bike Giro:


----------



## Crimson_ (29. September 2019)

Das wars. Letzter Lauf des XCO NRW Cups in Remscheid. Es kam schon ordentlich Cross feeling auf mit viel Schlamm und Regen. Am Ende P5 im Elite Rennen und auch P5 in der Gesamtwertung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FirstGeneration (29. September 2019)

Tolle Leistung.
Schade, dass generell bei den XC Rennen meist nur wenige starten; bei uns meist nur zwischen 25-50.....
Aber vll. ist das ja bei euch besser.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. September 2019)

Leider nicht. 12 Leute bei den Herren gemeldet und nur 9 angetreten. In der U23 und U19 Lizenz ist es ähnlich. Wir starten da um eine oder zwei Minuten zeitversetzt, da fährt man im Zweifel nicht ganz alleine. Aber die Starterfelder bei den Frauen und Senioren sind oft einfach traurig, da kann man schon verstehen warum Klassen zusammen gelegt werden. 

Beim UCI Rennen in Wetter waren Elite und U23 zusammen keine 50 Starter.


----------



## kellyman (29. September 2019)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Leider nicht. 12 Leute bei den Herren gemeldet und nur 9 angetreten. In der U23 und U19 Lizenz ist es ähnlich. Wir starten da um eine oder zwei Minuten zeitversetzt, da fährt man im Zweifel nicht ganz alleine. Aber die Starterfelder bei den Frauen und Senioren sind oft einfach traurig, da kann man schon verstehen warum Klassen zusammen gelegt werden.
> 
> Beim UCI Rennen in Wetter waren Elite und U23 zusammen keine 50 Starter.



Ich habe mitbekommen das für die Saison 2020 schon mindestens ein Rennen abgekündigt wurde , da ein Sponsor ausgestiegen ist.
Sieht übel aus für XC in NRW Momentan.  Und das Obwohl das Interesse durch RedBull TV ja angeblich generell gestiegen ist. Nur selber fahren will wohl keiner mehr.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2019)

die bieten halt keine mofaklasse an.


----------



## Jabba81 (29. September 2019)

Ich fahre ja auch einige Rennen und schaue mir die XC Rennen auf Red-Bull TV auch sehr gerne an trotzdem habe persönlich null Motivation die gleiche Runde x-mal zu fahren, da sind die ganzen Marathons doch viel schöner...


----------



## kellyman (29. September 2019)

Bin auch mehr der Marathon Typ , finde XC aber trotzdem total gut und ist ja auch irgendwie der Ursprung des ganzen.


----------



## FirstGeneration (29. September 2019)

Ich finde XC cool und fahre auch gern, da vielfach technisch sehr viel anspruchsvoller und die ganze Zeit Vollgas, beim Marathon ganz anders, aber auch schön. Aber der Trend geht mehr und mehr in Richtung Marathon mit Eventcharakter, da dort auch viele Einsteiger reinschnuppern können. Kann ich auch mit leben, jedem das seine. Ich bin schon froh, wenn die Rennen überhaupt noch stattfinden.....dafür jedem meine Anerkennung, der dafür seine Freizeit opfert.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2019)

das gute an xc ist:

man kennt nach 2 runden die strecke
guckt sich die konkurrenten aus
kann taktieren
mehr wettkampf als marathon, wenn man auf einem level ist
technischer als marathon


----------



## Crimson_ (30. September 2019)

• spannender für Betreuer/ Begleitung
  • geringere Startgebühren
  • man muss nicht x Stunden vorher in den Startblock
  • kürzere Anreise (bei mir)
  • keine übermotivierten "Touris" mit Klappspaten und Wurfzelt 

Hier noch ein Nachtrag von Haltern am See




Haltern 13:00 by Thomas 2ommer


----------



## Thomas Sommer (1. Oktober 2019)

Da giebts aber schon wieder aktuellere Bilder aus Pracht und Remscheid.
...machst du eigendlich keine Fotos mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorgo (8. Oktober 2019)

Ronde van Vlaanderen Off Road 2019
Super Event mit geiler Strecke und hohem Trail Anteil!
Wie alle belgischen Events sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (14. Oktober 2019)

Hi k-star




k_star schrieb:


> das gute an xc ist:
> 
> man kennt nach 2 runden die strecke
> guckt sich die konkurrenten aus
> ...



Jap, diese Punkte, vor allem 1-3, gefallen mir auch an z.B. 2 Std. Rennen, die auf relativ kurzen Runden von ein paar Km stattfinden so gut. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## racingforlife (15. Oktober 2019)

kellyman schrieb:


> Ich habe mitbekommen das für die Saison 2020 schon mindestens ein Rennen abgekündigt wurde , da ein Sponsor ausgestiegen ist.
> Sieht übel aus für XC in NRW Momentan.  Und das Obwohl das Interesse durch RedBull TV ja angeblich generell gestiegen ist. Nur selber fahren will wohl keiner mehr.



Laut HP und Facebook wieder die bekannten sieben Rennen.


----------



## racingforlife (15. Oktober 2019)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Leider nicht. 12 Leute bei den Herren gemeldet und nur 9 angetreten. In der U23 und U19 Lizenz ist es ähnlich. Wir starten da um eine oder zwei Minuten zeitversetzt, da fährt man im Zweifel nicht ganz alleine. Aber die Starterfelder bei den Frauen und Senioren sind oft einfach traurig, da kann man schon verstehen warum Klassen zusammen gelegt werden.
> 
> Beim UCI Rennen in Wetter waren Elite und U23 zusammen keine 50 Starter.



Ohne Belgier und Niederländer könnte man die Masters Klassen auch streichen.
Ist schon traurig das man lieber ein Event anstatt einem Rennen fährt.

Gratuliere zur Platzierung - beim NRW Cup kann man sich da schon was drauf einbilden ;-)


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (20. Dezember 2019)

Bin im Oktober die Alb Gold Trophy mitgefahren. Gegen Ende doch sehr matschig geworden, hat aber sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Technisch jetzt nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll für meinen Geschmack, manche Bereiche durch den Matsch/dicke nasse Wurzeln aber doch mit Vorsicht zu genießen gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. Januar 2020)




----------



## Deleted 247734 (12. Februar 2020)

Kleines lokales Mini-Cyclocrossrennen - pannen- und sturzfrei durchgekommen. Umbau des CX läuft...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. Mai 2020)

Hi Jabba


Ist zwar schon länger her  aber die Holzanliegerkurve siweht cool aus. 
ist das ein Abschnitt durch einen Bikepark ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




Jabba81 schrieb:


> Engadin Bike Giro Bild von der zweiten Etappe gestern, später folgen dann hoffentlich noch mehr Bilder
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 879431


----------



## reblaus_MSP (25. August 2020)

Vor 2 Wochen beim Marathon in Neustadt gewesen. Richtig geile Strecke, alles was Rang und Namen hat war am Start.
Bei 35° und immerwieder Stau in den Uphill-Trails war für mich nicht das Tempo möglich was möglich sein sollte, aber es war trotzdem ein geiler Tag. Die weite Anfahrt hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MForrest (1. Januar 2021)

mal noch was älteres ...
1.Swiss Bike-Master 1994


----------



## daniel77 (8. Januar 2021)

MForrest schrieb:


> mal noch was älteres ...
> 1.Swiss Bike-Master 1994


16 Jahre später....


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2021)

Da war ich auch ein paar mal... sehr schade, das es das Rennen nicht mehr gibt


----------



## daniel77 (8. Januar 2021)

ja Sascha, sehr schade.....dein erstes Foto könnte auch von 2010 sein, oder?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2021)

So ist es


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. Januar 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dagon (6. Februar 2021)

Beim durchstöbern bin ich auch noch auf ein 10 Jahre altes Bild gestoßen. Glücklicherweise haben wir heute MTBs in passender Größe 😉. Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenigsten in Q3 mal wieder eine Startnummer zu montieren.


----------



## daniel77 (8. Februar 2021)

noch mal was aus vergangenen Tagen:




Gran Canaria 2013


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (27. März 2021)

Letztes Jahr zur Alb Gold 2020









Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Es hat sich gezeigt, dass das strukturierte Training gute Früchte trägt und ich dies in den bereits vergangenen Monaten und auch in die Zukunft hin ausbauen werde.

Die Strecke selbst wurde wegen den Corona Auflagen nur in der Kurzdistanz mit 46km gefahren. Mit nur 19min. hinter dem Gesamtsieger mein persönliches Highlight. Das untere Bild ist am Dachenstein entstanden, dort war es recht steil und der Boden mit losem Laub und feuchtem Untergrund weicher Erde zugesetzt, sodass man da nicht hochfahren konnte. Ergo absteigen und außen am Rand hochkämpfen. Leider zeigt das Foto nicht, wie es da hoch geht.


----------



## RSkai (6. August 2021)

EBM 2021, vielen Dank @svensvenkoernerphoto


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. September 2021)

Schwarzwald Bike Marathon 2021


----------



## Fortis76 (24. September 2021)

Alpentour Trophy2021


----------



## Toni_H (24. September 2021)

GBM 2021


----------



## kellyman (1. November 2021)

„End of Year Race“ der Haardbiker in Haltern. Rennformat war eher wie ein CX Rennen , aber hat sehr Viel Laune gemacht.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (1. November 2021)

Anfang Oktober bin ich mal wieder die Alb-Gold Trophy gefahren. Diesmal wieder in der Langvariante mit 89km und 1650hm. Bin diese Strecke bereits 2019 gefahren, damals stand aber primär ankommen, nicht überpacen und bloß nicht Letzter werden auf dem Programm. Nach einem Jahr eigenem Training und ca. einem weiteren Jahr professioneller Trainingssteuerung + Coach war dieses mal das Ziel eine deutlich bessere Zeit zu fahren. Hab ich auch hinbekommen und bin echt zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis: ganze 68 Minuten schneller als 2019 ist schon eine Hausnummer, Gesamt Platz 84 (inkl. Lizenzfahrer) und Platz19 AK. Großen Dank geht dabei auch an meinen Trainer, der mich immer wieder aus der Komfortzone holt und stellenweise ordentlich fluchen lässt.  Nächstes Jahr ist dann das Ziel mehr Wettkämpfe zu fahren und noch schneller zu werden.


----------



## frankcasalla (2. November 2021)

Cyclocross in Emsdetten 
Gehört zum CX NRW Cup.In der Hobbyklasse kann auch mit MTB gestartet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (2. November 2021)

MTBRace dieses Jahr in Evolene Schweiz.


----------



## zett78 (3. November 2021)

frankcasalla schrieb:


> Cyclocross in Emsdetten
> Gehört zum CX NRW Cup.In der Hobbyklasse kann auch mit MTB gestartet werden.


Du fährst für die 30min extra nach Emsdetten?!?!?


----------



## FirstGeneration (3. November 2021)

Wenn man "Radsport" betreibt, tut man so etwas ....; nicht wenige aus HH oder Kiel fahren auch für ein 60min BL-CX-Rennen nach München; die meisten hier im Forum fahren aber nur (mehr oder weniger) Fahrrad (RR,MTB, CX, Gravel), das ist was völlig anderes.


----------



## Laktathunter (3. November 2021)

Heavy24-Chemnitz
Rennbericht für den der mag im Link











						Heavy24-#bringszuende
					

Mein Hinterrad zerberstet beim Kontakt mit der Stoßstange, während ich die Motorhaube eindrücke, um danach mit meinem Rücken die Frontscheibe zu zerbrechen. Das Auto kommt zum Stehen - tot, Rollstuhl oder mit dem Schrecken davon gekommen?! In dem Moment, in dem mich das Fahrzeug nun wieder 10 Meter



					www.becomeapro.one


----------



## a.nienie (3. November 2021)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Heavy24-Chemnitz
> Rennbericht für den der mag im Link
> Anhang anzeigen 1366679
> 
> ...


damn. das mit dem unfall hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen. daniel, Du bist wirklich ein zäher hund!
hoffentlich die nächste zeit erstmal keine pleiten, pech und pannen mehr!


----------



## Laktathunter (3. November 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> damn. das mit dem unfall hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen. daniel, Du bist wirklich ein zäher hund!
> hoffentlich die nächste zeit erstmal keine pleiten, pech und pannen mehr!


Hey mein Freund danke für die Worte. Hatte da echt Schwein.
Nach dem Heavy gab es dann aber noch 3xPodium und 1x Sieg...bin also wieder auf Kurs.


----------



## frankcasalla (4. November 2021)

zett78 schrieb:


> Du fährst für die 30min extra nach Emsdetten?!?!?


Ich fahre in der Lizenz-Klasse.Dort fährt man 45 Minuten ,zahlt weniger Startgeld und das Preisgeld ist auch Okay😎


----------



## Laktathunter (7. November 2021)

Stöffelrace 2021














						24h Stöffelrace-back to racing
					

Fast 2 Jahre sind vergangen seit meinem letzten Rennen, wie hätte man das damals ahnen können. Mit dem 24h Stöffelrace stand nun endlich die Rückkehr ins Renngeschehen bevor. Die Erinnerungen an die letzten 24h Rennen liegen schon lange zurück und auch das Vertrauen in die Leistungsfähigkeit für ein



					www.becomeapro.one


----------



## Bullbaer (7. November 2021)

Na ja, war knapp am Podium vorbei…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (11. November 2021)

Ein doch recht altes Bild, die Erinnerung aber noch klar im Kopf.
Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt im Morgengrauen vom 24h Rennen am Alfsee dazu noch Gegenwind auf den Deichpassagen🥶🥶🥶












						24h Alfsee-RIP Walter
					

Irgendwann war´s dann soweit: das Rennwochenende am Alfsee stand bevor. Es sollte mein zweites 24 Stundenrennen werden und mein erstes Rennen dieses Jahr. Im letzten Blogbeitrag gab´s quasi das Intro zum Event. Nun ist alles vorbei und es folgt ein weiterer Rennbericht:        Anreise zum Alfsee



					www.becomeapro.one


----------



## gewichtheber (11. November 2021)

Unweit dieser Stelle hat es mich bei meiner ersten Teilnahme an dem Rennen auf einem Schafgitter nachts im Regen ausgehebelt. Bin da zwei mal gestartet und ich schwöre, ich werde es nie wieder tun! Die Strecke ist so öde.


----------



## Laktathunter (11. November 2021)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Unweit dieser Stelle hat es mich bei meiner ersten Teilnahme an dem Rennen auf einem Schafgitter nachts im Regen ausgehebelt. Bin da zwei mal gestartet und ich schwöre, ich werde es nie wieder tun! Die Strecke ist so öde.


Ich habe den Roadtripp quer durch Deutschland auch nur gemacht weil das Rennen im Mai war.


----------



## DAMDAM (12. November 2021)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Unweit dieser Stelle hat es mich bei meiner ersten Teilnahme an dem Rennen auf einem Schafgitter nachts im Regen ausgehebelt. Bin da zwei mal gestartet und ich schwöre, ich werde es nie wieder tun! Die Strecke ist so öde.


Genau so hört sich das bei mir auch immer an und dann fragt jemand "Sollen wir da fahren?" - Naja der Rest ist wie immer. Ein cooles Rennwochenende mit Freunden.


----------



## Laktathunter (16. November 2021)

12h Weltmeisterschaft, damals auf Steel





			12H WM Penzberg


----------



## Laktathunter (1. Dezember 2021)

Ein gaaaaanz altes Bild...rausgekramt für den aktuellen Blogbeitrag.













						24h Finale-zurück zu Muddi
					

Es ist ein sommerlicher Morgen im Mai 2016. Wir beladen gemeinsam unseren Teambus mit Kühlschrank, Bierbänken, Essen, Zelt und allerlei Bikematerial, halt den Dingen die man für ein Rennwochenende braucht. Ich bin zu diesem Zeitpunkt Shoprider für den „Follow me Store“ und erstmals werde ich ein Ren



					www.becomeapro.one


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabba81 (1. Dezember 2021)

Hab dieses Jahr an meinem ersten Enduro Rennen teilgenommen... Fazit: Hat Spass gemacht und wird sicherlich wiederholt  😎 

Wieso man teilweise andere Fahrer sieht? Wir haben in einem 5er Team, welches jeweils zusammen startet teilgenommen.











Achja hab auch noch 2 Stages gefilmt:


----------



## ghostmuc (2. Dezember 2021)

Schon paar Tage alt, aber mein persönliches Bild des Jahres.
Ischgl Ironbike, beim letzten Mal 2019 das letzte steile Stück des langen Anstiegs trotz kleinerem Kettenblatt nur noch schiebend geschafft. Wie übrigens viele andere auch.
Und dieses Jahr, hier im Bild, gings mit größerem Kettenblatt locker und mit Wumms komplett ohne Stop durch. Und beim Überholen von etlichen schiebenden hab ich mich dieses Jahr gefragt was da letztes Jahr so schwer war.

Hartes Training macht nicht immer Spaß, das Ergebniss dafür umso mehr


----------



## H.R. (15. Dezember 2021)

Mein erstes Teamrennen auf Mallorca. Ich muss sagen, die Spanier sind sehr schnell😅


----------



## Laktathunter (15. Dezember 2021)

H.R. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1387707
> 
> Mein erstes Teamrennen auf Mallorca. Ich muss sagen, die Spanier sind sehr schnell😅


coole Klamotten


----------



## Chrisbuzzin (26. Dezember 2021)

Hier auch mal ein Foto von mir beim Ironbike in Ischgl 2021.

2. MTB Rennen überhaupt.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (26. Dezember 2021)

Chrisbuzzin schrieb:


> Hier auch mal ein Foto von mir beim Ironbike in Ischgl 2021.
> 
> 2. MTB Rennen überhaupt.


Bei dem Foto musste aber aufpassen, dass du hier nicht als zwei-Finger-Bremser gemobbt wirst


----------



## sepp0 (10. August 2022)

✌


----------



## Toni_H (10. August 2022)




----------



## Jabba81 (11. August 2022)




----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (13. Oktober 2022)

Alb-Gold Trophy 2022.

Super Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt. Während des Rennens kein Regen. Davor und danach hat es aber ziemlich geschüttet, dementsprechend dreckig wars trotzdem auf der Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabba81 (13. Oktober 2022)

Bilder vom diesjährigen Swiss Epic.

Ganz ohne Regen gings nicht, am vierten Tag hat es ordentlich geschüttet. Die anderen Tage waren aber Top!!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (14. Oktober 2022)

Hi Fieser Kardinal


Cool - auf dem ersten Foto scheint sogar die Sonne.  

Bei mir daheim war Dauerregen+Wind den ganzen Tag über. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Alb-Gold Trophy 2022.
> 
> Super Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt. Während des Rennens kein Regen. Davor und danach hat es aber ziemlich geschüttet, dementsprechend dreckig wars trotzdem auf der Strecke.


----------



## Saci (4. Dezember 2022)

Höllenberg Trophy inner Pfalz.
Habs noch iwie gerettet! 😅


----------

